# Freeriden Bonn- Siegburg - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. November 2009)

Gab zwar schon einmal so  nen Fred, der war jedoch derart zugespammt, dass ich hier an dieser Stelle fortfahren werde

Ich wohne derzeit noch in der Schweiz, bin aber ab ende Juni wieder im geliebeten R-Land mit Wohnhaft in Villich.
Nun mein eigentliches Anliegen:
Hab hier schon diverse Freds durchsucht und bin leider nicht fündig geworden.
Im Grunde genommen gehts mir darum nen haufen zusammenzutrommeln aus dem Gebiet Bonn- Siegburg die Bock auf FR, DH und ein bisserl Dirt haben.
Kann jedoch auf pupertierende superprolls deren coolheitsfaktot bei 10+ liegt verzichten.
Denke, wenn man sich hier ne kleine Gemeinschaft aufbaut, wo man in chilliger Runde ridet und schauffelt sollt das schon passen (Denke da z.B an die Kiesgrube in SU, nicht dass ich da Bäume versetzten will, aber nen kleinen Feinschliff könnte der Spot da schon vertragen.

Nicht das  mich jetzt die ganzen CC`ler die das hier lesen falsch verstehen, ich hab nicht vor mit willkür in den Wald zu gehen um dort zu buddeln.

Den Lipoly hab ich schon mal kontaktiert (ne?) und fänds halt cool, wenn sich noch ein paar dazugessellen würden.

Klappt hier in der Schweiz übers TD- Forum eigentlich ganz gut
Fahre recht häufig in Bern am Gurtentrail http://www.trailnet.ch/index.php?fuseaction=home.main, da läuft die Kommunikation via Internet eigentlich ganz gut.

Bin also mal gespannt auf eure Beiträge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (30. November 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> ey zwiebel, hast ne neue band am start??



schon was länger, haben uns nur umbenannt
waren jetzt im Studio und bald könnt ihr euch die Sounds auf der MÄHTRÄSHER- site um die Ohren kloppen lassen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. November 2009)

Euer Gitarrist arbeitet bei Titus oder? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. November 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Euer Gitarrist arbeitet bei Titus oder? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## dkleon27 (30. November 2009)

und der wohnt bei mir gegenüber
is die welt doch klein


----------



## HeinsD. (30. November 2009)

jo! wer kommt sonntag mit nach willingen?
vorausgesetzt es schüttet nicht aus eimern...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte Bock. Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin würd ich gern mitkommen.


----------



## HeinsD. (1. Dezember 2009)

wer kommt morgen mit mir nach willingen?


----------



## publicenemy (2. Dezember 2009)

hat jemand morgen nachmittag lust zu fahren? siebengebirge oder sowas?


----------



## Marc B (3. Dezember 2009)

Wie schaut der Spot am Finkenberg momentan aus? Gut Fahrbar?

Wäre cool, wenn jemand der in der letzten Zeit mal da war, Auskunft geben könnte.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (3. Dezember 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> schon was länger, haben uns nur umbenannt
> waren jetzt im Studio und bald könnt ihr euch die Sounds auf der MÄHTRÄSHER- site um die Ohren kloppen lassen



Wenn Ihr mal nen neuen Drummer braucht! Bin immer bereit! 

Apropos Chillen und buddeln, wenn die Familie es zulässt bin ich dabei! Ist nur'n Zeitmagament!

@Far Away

hab auch an ner FernUni mein Betriebswirtschafts FH Dipl gemacht! Hat mir leider nix gebracht denn ich geh lieber Malochen als Monteur in der ganzen Welt! Handwerk macht mir mehr Spaß!
Gelernt hab ich trotzdem ne Menge. Colle Sache das, zieh das blos durch!


----------



## dkleon27 (4. Dezember 2009)

fahre morgen nach willingen
abfahrt 0645 könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen
bitte pn
dk


----------



## <JoKo> (6. Dezember 2009)

steht zum Verkauf: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/229826


----------



## HeinsD. (6. Dezember 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/229721/cat/500


das hier auch


----------



## <JoKo> (6. Dezember 2009)

warst du jetzt in Willingen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Dezember 2009)

demnächst flieg ich so durchs 7- Geb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Far-Away (9. Dezember 2009)

auch in dem Outfit ???


----------



## ZwiebelII (9. Dezember 2009)

far-away schrieb:


> Auch in dem outfit ???



überaschung:d


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Dezember 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> demnächst flieg ich so durchs 7- Geb.



oder so


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Dezember 2009)

Das wäre wunderschön und eine echte Bereicherung fürs 7geb! Vielleicht noch Bunny-Ohren für den Helm und ein weißes Puschelschwänzchen für die Lykra besorgen. Man will ja auch credibil und mit Stil hüpfen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Dezember 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das wäre wunderschön und eine echte Bereicherung fürs 7geb! Vielleicht noch Bunny-Ohren für den Helm und ein weißes Puschelschwänzchen für die Lykra besorgen. Man will ja auch credibil und mit Stil hüpfen.



Hast du hier auch schon was zu kamellen?


----------



## speedos (10. Dezember 2009)

@ ZwiebelII,

du bist doch wegen Rückenproblemen aufs Rennrad umgestiegen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe hier. Ist das denn wirklich schonender, auf dem Bückeisen zu sitzen?! Wenn ich mal mein gutes altes GT Bravado ohne Federgabel und mit 1,25er Slicks bereift, ausführe, weiß ich auch, was ich getan habe...
Bin auch am überlegen, mir im kommenden Frühjahr ein Rennrad zu holen. Konditionsbolzen tu ich mit dem Remedy nämlich nicht wirklich. Was man mittlerweile auch in den Beinen merkt 
Aber ich hasse es, auf der Landstraße zu fahren. Aber man gewöhnt sich recht schnell an die Widrigkeiten mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Dezember 2009)

Die gestreckte Haltung aufm Renner passt schon, da hab ich keinerlei Beschwerden,
Ich kann 4-5h ohne probleme aufm Renner hocken, kein Problem
nach ner 3h FR-Tour, bzw. nem Tag im Park kannste den Rollator nebens bike stellen.

geht da eher um die Fahrweise


----------



## speedos (10. Dezember 2009)

War bis jetzt nur einmal in Winterberg. Aber bei meinem Pussyfahrstil kann da auch nicht viel wehtun 
Aber macht sich schon positiv bemerkbar, wenn man halbwegs regelmässig muskeltraining betreibt... Kollege, der nix macht, war auch fix und alle vom fahren.
Mir macht das statische Krummhocken halt zu schaffen, aber gewöhnung ist wohl alles.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Dezember 2009)

Habe letztens bei CRC bestellt und heute ist alles angekommen, leider wurde mir die Spy Goggle in falscher Farbe geliefert bzw. ich hab die falsche angeklickt.

Hat jemand Interesse an so einer hier: http://www.extremesupply.com/images/spy/spyeyewear/2008/Googles/Alloy/Med/2008_Geo.jpg
?
18 Euro brandneu!


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. Dezember 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Habe letztens bei CRC bestellt und heute ist alles angekommen, leider wurde mir die Spy Goggle in falscher Farbe geliefert bzw. ich hab die falsche angeklickt.
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse an so einer hier: http://www.extremesupply.com/images/spy/spyeyewear/2008/Googles/Alloy/Med/2008_Geo.jpg
> ?
> 18 Euro brandneu!



Das Ding ist ja mal richtog Hässlich! Die kannste selber anziehen, da brauchste auch keine Sorgen haben das Du von anderen angequatschst wirst. Die klopfen sich bei dem Anblick direkt lachend auf die Schenkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich wollte ja eigentlich ne graue aber dachte ich müsste den Versand zahlen und deshalb wollte ich die verkaufen...die ist echt potthässlich. 
Habe aber eben nen Rücksendeformular von CRC gekriegt und die zahlen auch den Versand. Eben wieder abgeschickt.

Aber mit der mit kam auch noch der 661 Evolution Carbon...der ist schick!


----------



## Luckfroschi (15. Dezember 2009)

hi. Wie schon die letzten 2 Jahre findet auch dieses Jahr wieder der x-mas ride statt.
Wann?  26.12.09  ab 12.30 uhr.
Wo?  an unserem Homespot an der Gisela im Kaldauer Wald.


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. Dezember 2009)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> hi. Wie schon die letzten 2 Jahre findet auch dieses Jahr wieder der x-mas ride statt.
> Wann?  26.12.09  ab 12.30 uhr.
> Wo?  an unserem Homespot an der Gisela im Kaldauer Wald.



Bin in Norwegen vom 19ten bis 11ten


----------



## Luckfroschi (25. Dezember 2009)

Wenn jemand zum x-mas ride kommen mag und nicht weiss wo der spot ist so schreib mir doch eine pn. frohe weihnachten wünsche ich allen.


----------



## <JoKo> (26. Dezember 2009)

will morgen jemand vllt im 7gebirge fahren?


----------



## Luckfroschi (26. Dezember 2009)

ne joko will ich nicht. haha


----------



## Chillli (9. Januar 2010)

Etwas späht, aber frohes neues wünsch ich allen

Gruss


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. Januar 2010)

Von mir auch!

Viel Erfolg und Glück an alle im neuen Jahr und vor allem Verletzungsfreiheit


----------



## publicenemy (10. Januar 2010)

besonders den üblichen verdächtigen und unter anderem dem stephan wünsch ich nen verletzungsfreies jahr besonders bei der mega ! und allen anderen ne schäne saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (10. Januar 2010)

So, zurück aus Norwegen! Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich vom Schnee innen Schnee komme! Dann wird das wohl erst mal nix mit 7G rocken! 

Wahrscheinlich zuviele Männikenns mit Schlitten unterwegs. Als ob die Kinderwägen nicht schon reichen würden!

Apropos Kinderwagen, geh jetzt mit der kleenen Rodeln an der Löwenburg

c ya


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Januar 2010)

Werd Morgen mal ne kleine Runde im 7G drehen.

Wenn jemand Lust hat, versuche gegen 14:30 auf der Margarethenhöhe zu sein!

Wird aber eher ne Tourenrunde um die kondition wieder aufzubauen.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2010)

Evtl. auch am Montag Zeit ? Heute leider schon im Kofo verabredet. Aber ich würde grundsätzlich gene mal dazustoßen !


----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2010)

Ich bin heute (Sonntag) wahrscheinlich auch wieder im KoFo unterwegs. Mal schauen, ob wieder Schnee vom Himmel fällt.

Good N8!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. Januar 2010)

Wann und wo, Marc? Schick mal ne PN.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich bin heute (Sonntag) wahrscheinlich auch wieder im KoFo unterwegs..............



Na vielleicht sehen wir uns diesmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (24. Januar 2010)

@Speedball

unsere eigentlich Runde fand bisher immer Sonntags statt.

Im Moment sind wahrscheinlich Wetterbedingt nur gelegentliche Runden möglich aber die Hoffnung ist Groß das sich in Richtung Frühling- Sommer die  Sonntagsrunde der üblichen Verdächtigen wieder fest etabliert, bis auf die Tage die wir im Bikepark.

Ich hoffe das auf jeden Fall den die Boys sind alle schwer in Ordnung!


----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2010)

@Nikolai: Sorry, habe dein Posting gerade erst gesehen. Ich war heute morgen in der Früh unterwegs, Venusberg & Kahlenberg.

@Speedball: Leider verpasst, aber Reifenspuren habe ich gesehen


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2010)

Könnten von uns gewesen sein ? Oder auch nicht, warst ja früher unterwegs. Hat aber Laune gemacht und die Strecke runter nach Friesdorf/Kessenich fährt sich im Moment äußerst quirlig mit ordentlicher Schlammverwirbelung !!

@Der Schnelle: Ich komme auf alle Fälle mal mit. Lese hier ja hier auch immer mal rein und bekomme das dann auch mit. Fahre aber dann auch gerne wieder ohne Bus hoch


----------



## speedos (24. Januar 2010)

@ all,

wenn es nicht mehr ganz so kalt ist, werd ich mich auch mal am Sonntag an der Magarethenhöhe blicken lassen. Meine sonstige Fahrgruppe hat sich leider in Wohlbefallen aufgelöst... Im Moment ist mir das zu schattig, muß leider mit dem Auto anreisen. Hab keinen Bock, dann durchgenäßt das Bike im Auto zu verstauen und so nach Hause zufahren. Da hab ich leider zu oft was bei weggeholt... 
Also muß ich mit der Haustür-Runde durch die Wahner Heide vorlieb nehmen. Aber so langsam kann ich die Tour nicht mehr sehen 

Herr laß den Frühling Einzug halten...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. Januar 2010)

Oh ja bitte. Aber im Moment wird es wieder ekelig.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, aufgrund von aktuellem Anlass stell ich euch hier mal ne Frage.
Ich habe folgenden Text auf der Website der VRS gefunden:

Grundsätzlich dürfen Fahrräder ohne zeitlichen Einschränkungen in allen Nahverkehrsmitteln im VRS-Tarifraum mitgenommen werden, solange in dem Fahrzeug genügend Platz ist.

Es besteht allerdings kein Rechtsanspruch auf die Mitnahme eines Fahrrades. Das heißt, der Fahrer entscheidet je nach individuellem Platzangebot des jeweiligen Fahrzeugs, ob Sie mit Ihrem Fahrrad einsteigen dürfen oder nicht. Kinder im Kinderwagen und Rollstuhlfahrer haben grundsätzlich Vorrang vor Fahrrädern.

Glaub ihr das diese Klausel es rechtfertigt einen Radfahrer, der sich bereits im Bus befindet und auch für die Mitnahme des Rades bezahlt, des Fahrzeugs zu verweisen, da eine Person mit Kinderwagen zusteigen will?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Der Schnelle (31. Januar 2010)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, aufgrund von aktuellem Anlass stell ich euch hier mal ne Frage.
> Ich habe folgenden Text auf der Website der VRS gefunden:
> 
> Grundsätzlich dürfen Fahrräder ohne zeitlichen Einschränkungen in allen Nahverkehrsmitteln im VRS-Tarifraum mitgenommen werden, solange in dem Fahrzeug genügend Platz ist.
> ...



Ja, das ist nicht nur rechtlich sondern auch moralisch vertretbar! Vergiss nicht wenn Du rausgeworfen wirst dann lass dir die Betriebsnummer vom Fahrer geben damit die Vollidioten vom VRS dir die läbschen 1,60  zurückgeben oder Du denkst dir einfach................****, schon wieder PECH gehabt! Mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die anderen! 
Wenn Du selber mal so'n Blag hast dann siehste das ein bissle lockerer! 
Apropos.....auch mit nem Big Bike kann man die Berge rauf und im  7G sprechen wir ja allgemein nicht von Bergen sondern von leichten erhöhungen!

Ride on .......nicht alles so eng sehen, auch mal 'n Auge zudrücken!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Januar 2010)

Ja ich kann es teilweise schon verstehen, finde dann das Argument, dass ich ja auch fahren könnte rotzfrech. 
Ich zahle genauso dafür und dass die mit dem Kinderwagen nicht schieben kann, glaube ich nicht.

Finde ich einfach unverständlich!


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Apropos.....auch mit nem Big Bike kann man die Berge rauf und im  7G sprechen wir ja allgemein nicht von Bergen sondern von leichten erhöhungen!



Das ist auch gleichzeitig ein gutes Training. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Aber manchmal in arg steilen Passagen verfluche ich meine 20kg-Gummikuh


----------



## Der Schnelle (31. Januar 2010)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ja ich kann es teilweise schon verstehen, finde dann das Argument, dass ich ja auch fahren könnte rotzfrech.
> Ich zahle genauso dafür und dass die mit dem Kinderwagen nicht schieben kann, glaube ich nicht.
> 
> Finde ich einfach unverständlich!




Mach dir kinne Kopp üver su'ne Driss! Et iss wie et iss un um dat ens ussenander zupussementiere is et schon längst at ens verjesse! Wie säät ma, las disch fiere un net lamentiere! Du jeck du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (31. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist auch gleichzeitig ein gutes Training. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Aber manchmal in arg steilen Passagen verfluche ich meine 20kg-Gummikuh



Wat ma net im Kopp hät, dat mööt ma inn de Been hann!

Allaaf!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde es ok rausgeworfen zu werden. Ob jetzt wegen ner Mutter mit quäke oder nen opi im Rollstuhl Is ja auch wurscht. Ich denk mir immer dass ich auf jedenfall mehr Spaß als die hab sobald ich auf meinem Pudel rum-gboxxen darf. Und auf die 1.60 kannste auch getrost pupen. Unser Sport ist ja sowieso alles andere als kostengünstig da macht ein busticket jetzt auch kein Unterschied.


----------



## Der Schnelle (1. Februar 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ok rausgeworfen zu werden. Ob jetzt wegen ner Mutter mit quäke oder nen opi im Rollstuhl Is ja auch wurscht. Ich denk mir immer dass ich auf jedenfall mehr Spaß als die hab sobald ich auf meinem Pudel rum-gboxxen darf. Und auf die 1.60 kannste auch getrost pupen. Unser Sport ist ja sowieso alles andere als kostengünstig da macht ein busticket jetzt auch kein Unterschied.


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. Februar 2010)

Ich verkünde hiermit die frohe Botschaft mich so gegen 14:30 Uhr von der Margarethenhöhe aus auf den matschigen Untergrund zu begeben und den einen oder anderen Faceplant, Nosedive, Buttslide und was es sonst noch so gibt zu vollstrecken, welches daran liegt das mir jegliche minimal vorhandene fahrtechnik in den letzten 2 Monaten Pause gänzlich abhanden gekommen ist und ich dazu noch mit schlechten Bremsen, neuer Federgabel und dem ein oder anderem technischem Mängel unterwegs sein werde.

Also: Perfekte Bedingungen um mit dem Biken wieder anzufangen!
Die jenigen die Lust haben mitzukommen möchten bitte ne 180er Shimano Bremsscheibe mitbringen. So hab ich wenigstens die Gelegenheit ansatzweise zu bremsen!

Oder ich fahr einfach alleine dann wird es wenigstens nicht Peinlich!

c ya! Tom


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2010)

Bin ab 12h mit paar Leuten schon oben ! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja ?! Ansonsten wünsch ich nen guten Rutsch !!


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. Februar 2010)

rutschig war's! 

Das Highlight war die heimfahrt am Rhein!


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2010)

Rutschig ist gut ! Flow kam keiner auf. Hätte ich das gewußt wär ich daheim geblieben. Aber die Heimfahrt am Rhein war in der Tat angenehmer. Nur Rumgeeier da oben. Allerdings gut für Gleichgewichtsübungen gewesen. Slush Puppie ohne Geschmack !


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Rutschig ist gut ! Flow kam keiner auf. Hätte ich das gewußt wär ich daheim geblieben. Aber die Heimfahrt am Rhein war in der Tat angenehmer. Nur Rumgeeier da oben. Allerdings gut für Gleichgewichtsübungen gewesen. Slush Puppie ohne Geschmack !



Den Trail vom Lohrberg runter bis zum Denkmal war mal ne gute technik Übung! Hab jetzt schon Muskelkater vom Arme rotieren und ich durfte mich sogar mal ganz Easy hinlegen.

Das war dann auch schon der Ritt! Zu mehr hatten wir dann auch keine Lust mehr! Der Sonntag nach Karneval wird besser. Schlammschlacht ohne Schnee, yeah!
Maxxis Swampthing sei dank!


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Den Trail vom Lohrberg runter bis zum Denkmal war mal ne gute technik Übung!



Müßtet ihr eigentlich unsere perversen Rodelspuren gesehen haben !! Danach hatten wir auch die Schn... voll und sind wieder Richtung Heimat. Wollten eigentlich runter nach Honnef und wieder hoch. Keine Chance und Laune eh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (7. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Müßtet ihr eigentlich unsere perversen Rodelspuren gesehen haben !! Danach hatten wir auch die Schn... voll und sind wieder Richtung Heimat. Wollten eigentlich runter nach Honnef und wieder hoch. Keine Chance und Laune eh nicht.



Ja die Vorderradrutscher immer knapp am Hang entlang haben wir gesehen! 

Ich hatte mir ja die Breiberge ganz fest vorgenommen aber ............naja, Du warst ja dort! 
Ich war schon Maggie nachdem ich mich von Römlinghoven aus komplett bis zur Margerathenhöhe hochgeschleppt habe.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2010)

Wird nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder fahrbarer werden ?! Da sieht man sich ja vielleicht mal ? Komme meistens dann das Nachtigallental hoch.


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wird nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder fahrbarer werden ?! Da sieht man sich ja vielleicht mal ? Komme meistens dann das Nachtigallental hoch.



Da komm ich nur runter!

Ich denke nächsten Sonntag wird es genauso wie heute!


----------



## HeinsD. (8. Februar 2010)

was jammert ihr denn hier so rum? ist gutes training!


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. Februar 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> was jammert ihr denn hier so rum? ist gutes training!




War es auch! Hab Muskelkater vom Rudern!


----------



## dkleon27 (13. Februar 2010)

werde morgen mittag aufn venusberg fahren
jemand dabei von denn üblichen verdächtigen.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. Februar 2010)

Morgen ist gar nicht gut


----------



## publicenemy (13. Februar 2010)

bis mittwoch ist garnicht gut


----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. Februar 2010)

Dienstag wäre gut!


----------



## dkleon27 (13. Februar 2010)

kann ich verstehen lief bei uns früher ja nich anders.....bei anderen 
noch immer...hallo volker
war gestern noch nich mal aufm polizeiball
habe noch bis mittwoch frei da meine dozenten in köln 
sich alle voll laufen lassen
@Wheelsiderider könnte also sein


----------



## publicenemy (13. Februar 2010)

?
montag köln dienstag fahrradfahren? 
geht das?


----------



## LIDDL (13. Februar 2010)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> war gestern noch nich mal aufm polizeiball



wie? warum net? 
bin evtl morgen dabei. wann willste los? ich denk 11-12 schaff ich


----------



## dkleon27 (13. Februar 2010)

karten lagen hier alles war vorbereitet 
da verliess mich die lust
habe mir dann nen bierchen aus dem kühlschrank bringen lassen 
und mich aufs sofa gelegt dvd etc.



1. 11uhr   schaffst du nie im leben 

2. wollte vorher noch ins gym mal sehen wann ich morgen früh hoch komme


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2010)

Ich laß mich auch mal blicken !


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Februar 2010)

ich will auch dabei sein!

hab hier tierisch viele baustellen at home. 
brauch mal'n moment homebreak.

ich war aber noch nie am V Berg.
schickt mir mal bitte jemand per PM den genauen eingang bzw nen treffpunkt wo ich mit meinem jeep reinkomme denn bis dahin radeln hab ich kein bock!


----------



## dkleon27 (14. Februar 2010)

schön das ihr heute alle da gewesen seid
war heute nen super tag mit euch allen(ausgenommen der speedball)brauch mir in 3 monaten keiner was vor heulen.....er is ja erst so wenig gefahren dies jahr alles selber schuld
und von absagen hat hier wohl auch noch keiner was gehört 
allen anderen noch nen schönes langes wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2010)

Im Kottenforst war es heute wieder sehr nice. Auf einem meiner Hometrails habe ich auch Spuren gesehen - I'm not the only one


----------



## HeinsD. (14. Februar 2010)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> (ausgenommen der speedball)brauch mir in 3 monaten keiner was vor heulen.....er is ja erst so wenig gefahren dies jahr alles selber schuld
> und von absagen hat hier wohl auch noch keiner was gehört


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2010)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> schön das ihr heute alle da gewesen seid
> war heute nen super tag mit euch allen(ausgenommen der speedball)brauch mir in 3 monaten keiner was vor heulen.....er is ja erst so wenig gefahren dies jahr alles selber schuld
> und von absagen hat hier wohl auch noch keiner was gehört
> allen anderen noch nen schönes langes wochenende



Bin auf halber Strecke einem Bikekumpel begegnet und spontan ne Tour mit dem gefahren. Da ich aber keine Handynummer besitze konnte ich auch nicht absagen. Waren aber anscheinend genug Jungs da zum Spaß haben.............Sorry !


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. Februar 2010)

Und ich hab mit Moonboot dem Bikedentist telefoniert und über meinen Schmerzenden Weisheitszahn lammentiert und ferstgestellt.........biken lässt Blut durch die Hirse fließen und Blut durch die Hirse fließen heist erhöter Druck im Kieferbereich und das wiederum heist...........au Backe, ******* tut mir die Fresse weh! Also hab ich sogar'n ärztliches Attest fürs zuhause rumgammeln und mich bei der desaströsen Niederlage vom FC zu besaufen! Hatte den Vorteil das mein Weisheitszahn mal für kurze zeit das Maul gehalten hat! Sonst hätte ich ihm eine reinhauen müssen! So!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2010)

Morgen jemand Zeit oder unterwegs ?!


----------



## LIDDL (15. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Zeit oder unterwegs ?!


könnte passieren.....
Aber, nicht vergessen......
auf gar keinen fall sich auf den Liddl verlassen! 
zumindest was vormittag betrifft. 



wird heute nix bei mir, bin gerade erst auf gestanden


----------



## publicenemy (16. Februar 2010)

stefan? hast du lust auf ne runde am venusberg? ganz enstpannt radeln und schieben?


----------



## HeinsD. (16. Februar 2010)

soo, wer kommt am donnerstag mit ins 7geb nen paar schöne trails fahren?


war zufällig jemand heut unterwegs, wahrscheinlich mit schwalbe big betty?


----------



## sykostar (16. Februar 2010)

Hossa, ich würde mich gerne mal wieder anschliessen, wenn ich des zeitlich packe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (17. Februar 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> soo, wer kommt am donnerstag mit ins 7geb nen paar schöne trails fahren?
> 
> 
> war zufällig jemand heut unterwegs, wahrscheinlich mit schwalbe big betty?



Wann denn? Mit welchem Bike wirst Du unterwegs sein?


----------



## Condor (17. Februar 2010)

Domi wie sieht die Schneelage bei Euch aus?


----------



## HeinsD. (17. Februar 2010)

hmm könnte ab heute matschig sein, aber ganz oben liegt bestimmt noch. photos?


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (17. Februar 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> soo, wer kommt am donnerstag mit ins 7geb nen paar schöne trails fahren?




Steht das Angebot noch?
Würd mich noch spontan dazu entschließen jenachdem wie's mim lernen lööft.
Wann?Wo? große kleine runde...so wegen fahrradwahl


----------



## HeinsD. (17. Februar 2010)

also wer kommt jetzt morgen mit? so um 11 uhr?


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (17. Februar 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> also wer kommt jetzt morgen mit? so um 11 uhr?



11.30 köwi fähre wär gebongt ...früher is schwer hab wen zum frühstück da 

musst mir aber noch verraten ob träcker oder enduro mühle.

und Marco is moin leider bei der Musterrung ...also Daumen drücken 

"edit. 12uhr köwi fähre"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (18. Februar 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> hmm könnte ab heute matschig sein, aber ganz oben liegt bestimmt noch. *photos?*


Kann Dir 14.03 anbieten! Ich sammel schonma Ideen ^^... (machst Du diesen einen Logride über den Bach/Fußweg?  Sollt doch gehn, mit etwas Hasendraht)


----------



## HeinsD. (18. Februar 2010)

klar man! mache alles für geld!


----------



## Der Schnelle (19. Februar 2010)

Werde Morgen ne kleine Runde im 7G drehen, quer durch Wanderer und CC'ler!

Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Uhrzeit ist mir selber noch nicht ganz klar! Das endscheidet der heutige Alkohopegel!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2010)

Der dürfte neben der Schaltprobleme bei mir auch ausschlaggebend sein ! Aber so spätestens um 14h, am " wie auch immer ", wär ich dabei !!


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der dürfte neben der Schaltprobleme bei mir auch ausschlaggebend sein ! Aber so spätestens um 14h, am " wie auch immer ", wär ich dabei !!




Wollte spätestens um 13:00 Uhr ander Margarethenhöhe sein weil ich noch Fußball gucken will und dann noch auf ne Party und, und, und!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2010)

Bekomme ich nicht auf die Reihe. Kiste läuft noch nicht und 13h ist definitiv nicht machbar ! Wie sieht es denn morgen aus ? Bin mit Sicherheit unterwegs.


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. Februar 2010)

Ich bin morgen schon von meiner Frau verplant es sei denn, Sie ist mit der kleinen bei Freunden dann bin ich dabei aber 50/50 !!!!


----------



## Tesafilm (20. Februar 2010)

Geht heut noch was? Hätte schon Lust, wenns Wetter auch so bleibt!


----------



## dkleon27 (20. Februar 2010)

bin 15uhr om V.berg


----------



## Tesafilm (20. Februar 2010)

Wo genau da? Sag mir wo (auch Pm) und ich bin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2010)

@Der Schnelle : Wenn du gestern gefahren bist, wie sieht es denn im 7GB aus ? Noch viel von der weißen Grütze über ...................lohnt es sich noch nicht ? Wenn ich da gleich lospedaliere, hab ich keinen Bock ab dem Milchhäuschen wieder genervt durch die Pampe zu eiern !


----------



## dkleon27 (21. Februar 2010)

bin am mittag am V.berg


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn es nix mit den 7Bergen gibt, laß ich mich auf alle Fälle auch blicken !


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Februar 2010)

Dkleon, ich schaffs heute nicht. Mein Auge ist immer noch zu von dem Ast gestern.


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Der Schnelle : Wenn du gestern gefahren bist, wie sieht es denn im 7GB aus ? Noch viel von der weißen Grütze über ...................lohnt es sich noch nicht ? Wenn ich da gleich lospedaliere, hab ich keinen Bock ab dem Milchhäuschen wieder genervt durch die Pampe zu eiern !



Das einzige das Du gut fahren kannst sind die Ofenkaule, Nachtigalenthal und Bittweg!
Alles andere ist Gaga. War gestern 3 Stunden unterwegs und hab die Trails mal angetestet. Macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Hab überlegt ob ich mich jetzt mal total verkatert mit nem Katerbier den Bittweg runterschmeißen soll? Ich hab allerdings nen kleinen steilen Trail mit super kicker unten in Oberdollendorf gefunden. Direkt am Eingang wenn man am Wheinhaus reinfährt. Denn kann man auch nehmen wenn man vom Wheinberg in richtung Heisterbach fährt steil rechts runter. Mit Kater und restalkohol auch bestimmt ne nette Sache


----------



## Far-Away (21. Februar 2010)

Also gestern lag an vielen Stellen im Ennert noch Schnee-Matsch-Eis. Ich gehe mal da von aus, dass es weiter oben noch mehr liegt! Daher aus meiner Sicht würde ich ausweichen auf andere Schnee-freie Gebiete!
Gruß Chris


----------



## mtb-david (21. Februar 2010)

Heute jemand im Siebengebirge? 
Bin gegen 15 Uhr an der Margaretenhöhe!!


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (21. Februar 2010)

Ne, heude nix 7Gebirge.
Würde auch vermuten das da noch viel Schnee Pampe herum liegt. 
Hoffe mal das is im laufe der nächsten Woche weg 

btw. Für alle die was für Outdoor und Berge übrig haben:
http://www.banffmountainfilm.de/programm/
Ist demnächst (24.3) entweder im Woki oder Lichtspiele (steht wohl noch nicht fest) in Bonn nen Filmabend. Wäre schön ein paar von euch dort zu treffen.
Karten sollten im VVK geholt werden.
Cheers


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. Februar 2010)

So, zurück aus'm 7G! 
War Super, bis auf die ganz hochgelegenen Trails d.H Löwenburg, Lohrberg und leider auch Breiberge, war alles fahrbar!
Ofenkaule, Nachtigallenthal, Bittweg und noch so einige andere kleine Trails gefahren! Kein Schnee, nur Schlam. Hab nen Maxxis Swampthing draufmontiert, lief super. Geile Bodenhaftung, hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Jetzt kanns losgehen. Wenn's diese Woche nicht mehr schneit ist bis Samstag alles weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2010)

Bin zwar eben erst zurück, aber ab 13h auch die üblichen Berge genommen. Da hätten wir uns eigentlich rein zufällig über den Weg fahren müssen ?! Paar einsame Reifenspuren am Lohrberg sind dann wohl von dir gewesen.................aber so richtig Stimmung ist nicht aufgekommen. Ab Milchhäuschen aufwärts schon noch pampig und rutschig. Aber immer noch besser wie letztes mal. Schön ist anders, aber wat soll man machen. Bitweg zum Abschluß ging dann wenigsten mal richtig mit Knallgas und läßt auf die Schneeschmelze sehnsüchtig warten.


----------



## HeinsD. (22. Februar 2010)

kommt morgen wer mit rad fahren im 7geb?


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Februar 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> kommt morgen wer mit rad fahren im 7geb?



hast du eigtl. nix zu tun??


----------



## HeinsD. (23. Februar 2010)




----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Februar 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> hast du eigtl. nix zu tun??




Mal von Musiker zu Musiker! Nicht schlecht Herr Zwiebel!
Macht auf jeden Fall Bock auf mehr!
Schade das ich nix mitbekommen habe, hätte ich gerne im Bla gesehen!


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Februar 2010)

@Dominic
ich komm demnächst mal mim Crosser mit (wird wohl nächste Woche fertg)






Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Mal von Musiker zu Musiker! Nicht schlecht Herr Zwiebel!
> Macht auf jeden Fall Bock auf mehr!
> Schade das ich nix mitbekommen habe, hätte ich gerne im Bla gesehen!



Yup, Hütte war ausverkauft und hat spass gemacht
Die 5 Songs von der Seite gibts demächst mal auf CD gebannt

MÄHTHRÄSH THE WÖRLD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (24. Februar 2010)

[




Yup, Hütte war ausverkauft und hat spass gemacht
Die 5 Songs von der Seite gibts demächst mal auf CD gebannt

MÄHTHRÄSH THE WÖRLD[/quote]

Na dann mal her damit!


----------



## Der Schnelle (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen stabil bleibt, wollte ich gegen 15:00 von der Margarethenhöhe aus ne klitzekleine Runde drehen.

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, ich warte auf jeden Fall ein paar Minuten.

Ansonsten ist ab Sonntag gegen 14:00 wieder mal Zeit die übliche Runde einzuleuten.Versuche jetzt mal die regelmäßigkeit wieder aufleben zu lassen!


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Februar 2010)

demnächst komm ich hiermit


----------



## Far-Away (26. Februar 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> demnächst komm ich hiermit
> ...



Schönes Bike! NOX ist ne echt klasse Wahl 
Wie wiegt es denn?


----------



## speedos (26. Februar 2010)

War jemand heute denn im 7Gebirge unterwegs?! Würde mich mal interessieren, ob dort fahren halbwegs möglich ist oder ob man im Schlamm versinkt...


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2010)

Ich werds morgen auch mal versuchen ! Evtl. sieht man sich ja diesmal ? Denke ich treib mich schon ab 13h da rum ?!


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. Februar 2010)

Ich bin spätestens ab 12:00 von der Margarethenhöhe aus unterwegs und ich kann euch jetzt schon sagen.

Viel Schlamm, viel Matsch, viel Dreck!

Hab ich heute alles erlebt und es hat veradammt viel Spaß gemacht.
Mit dem richtigen Pneu aber alles kein problem.

So ne richtige Schlammschlacht, da machen slides richtig Spaß wenn man es kann!

Ich kann's noch nicht! Also die richtige Basis zum üben für so'n Greenhorn wie mich!

Wenn jemand Lust hat per PM, dann gibts ne Handynummer


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2010)

Wo treibst dich denn am ehesten rum ? Wie gesagt ab 13:00 halte ich mal Ausschau


----------



## Chillli (27. Februar 2010)

Tach Jungs.

Brauch mal nen Tip für Knieschoner (nicht die Race Teile mit Schienbeinschutz), hat da jemand gute Erfahrung mit einem speziellen Modell. z.B. 661 Kyle Strait ???

Gruss Gil


----------



## Far-Away (27. Februar 2010)

Chillli schrieb:


> Tach Jungs.
> 
> Brauch mal nen Tip für Knieschoner (nicht die Race Teile mit Schienbeinschutz), hat da jemand gute Erfahrung mit einem speziellen Modell. z.B. 661 Kyle Strait ???
> 
> Gruss Gil



Moin, ich benutz die Dinger (661 Kyle Strait) und die sind echt klasse! Absolut Tourentauglich 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (27. Februar 2010)

@Chriss

Dann werde ich mir die Teile wohl besorgen. Hätte zwar gerne diese EVO Version, sind aber
recht teuer.
Danke fürs Antworten, werde bald mal wieder auch am Start sein.

Gruss Gil


----------



## publicenemy (27. Februar 2010)

kann auch nur gutes von denen berichten ! hab die iwo für 36 incl versand neu bekommen


----------



## Henki85 (27. Februar 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist ab Sonntag gegen 14:00 wieder mal Zeit die übliche Runde einzuleuten.Versuche jetzt mal die regelmäßigkeit wieder aufleben zu lassen!



Steht das noch? 
Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## RedHat (27. Februar 2010)

Hey Henki!


----------



## LIDDL (27. Februar 2010)

wenn ich heut abend nich zuu besoffen bin , werd ich morgen nachmittag am Vberg mit der Schaufel unterwegs sein.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Februar 2010)

Wann und wo genau? Bumblebee? Unser kleiner Trail da?


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. Februar 2010)

Chillli schrieb:


> @Chriss
> 
> Dann werde ich mir die Teile wohl besorgen. Hätte zwar gerne diese EVO Version, sind aber
> recht teuer.
> ...



Mach das mal, die Dinger sind töffte und lassen sich ewig lang tragen. Du merkst quasi gar nicht das Du welche an hast!

Siebengebirge ist Schneefrei!

@Henki, hängt davon ab wie es meiner Frau gefällt.
Hab heute ein bißchen übertrieben und war  bei dem geilen Wetter 7 Stunden im 7G unterwegs obwohl ich nur kurz ne Runde fahren wollte.Ich hab zwar im moment Narrenfreiheit weil meine Schwiegermonster da sind aber ich hatte versäumt ne kleine Nachricht zu hinterlassen das es eventuell auch sehr, sehr, sehr viel später wird.
Man hab ich die Fresse voll voll gekrischt! Die kleinen Schlitzpisser können ja so ultimativ Brutal sein. Da ist nur noch Achselzucken angesagt.
Meld mich Morgen früh nochmal nachdem ich das mal auf meine art ausdiskuvögelt hab. Vieleicht geht da noch was!


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2010)

Hat sich ja gelohnt das du am Schluß noch nen kleinen Umweg gefahren bist


----------



## dkleon27 (28. Februar 2010)

bin morgen vormittag unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Februar 2010)

Ausdiskuvögelt...schöne Wortkombination


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2010)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> bin morgen vormittag unterwegs



Viel Spaß euch..............muß leider arbeiten


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Februar 2010)

Alsööö, die Rennleitung hat mir Startfreigabe erteilt!

Da das Wetter so ******* ist, ist der Familienausflug gestrichen und da meine Frau Angst hat das ich ihr den ganzen Tag auf die Nerven gehe, hat Sie die Disqualifikation zurückgezogen! 

Ich hadere noch mit meinen müden Knochen von der gestrigen Hammertour und dem anschließendem besäufnis aber ich denke das ich so gegen 12-13:00 mal bei mir los fahre.

Weis nicht wann ich wo bin aber ich bin irgendwann irgendwo. Wird aber nur kurz. Ich denke L-Burg und B-Berge!Und dann ab nach Hause und Katerbier zu mir nehmen!

Das wird auf jeden Fall ne richtige sauerei!


----------



## Henki85 (28. Februar 2010)

Dann bist du ja jetzt schon wieder auf dem Rückweg.
Fahre dann bei mir eine kleine Runde.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Februar 2010)

Ich wohne auch in Troisdorf...wo kann man denn da fahren?

Gern per PN.


----------



## Blut Svente (28. Februar 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Alsööö, die Rennleitung hat mir Startfreigabe erteilt!
> 
> Da das Wetter so ******* ist, ist der Familienausflug gestrichen und da meine Frau Angst hat das ich ihr den ganzen Tag auf die Nerven gehe, hat Sie die Disqualifikation zurückgezogen!
> 
> ...



 7 Stunden  im Michhäuschen gesessen Flannigan???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (28. Februar 2010)

genau. und dann sooooooooooooooooooo nett zu uns gewesen


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Februar 2010)

Man war das ne Schlammschlacht!

Und ein tierischer Sturmm

Um ein härchen wäre ich nicht mehr! Genau vor meiner Nase ist'n Ast von nem Baum gekracht und ne handbreit neben mir gelandet!

Da kam aber dann mal so richtig Spannung auf!


----------



## Condor (28. Februar 2010)

Jetzt weißte auch, warum Dich deine Frau ausn Haus gelassen hat.... von wegen Zufall und so...


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Februar 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> 7 Stunden  im Michhäuschen gesessen Flannigan???




Geh mir nicht auf den Sack Du total bescheuerter Vollidiot und wenn Du unbedingt das Maul aufreisen willst dann stell dich das nächste mal vor mich damit ich dir direkt eine auf's Maul hauhen kann!

Und halt dich von diesem Threat fern, wir wollen unsere Ruhe haben mit solchen Spinnern wie dir nicht die gleiche Luft atmen! Vollidiot


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Februar 2010)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> genau. und dann sooooooooooooooooooo nett zu uns gewesen



Vollidiot


----------



## KingCAZAL (28. Februar 2010)

mit anderen worten: 

du warst der überaus nette radfahrer mit dem handy am milchhäuschen, der so humorvoll, freundlich und zuvorkommend war. btw: wir wollten nur nett sein so wie wir immer gegenüber gleichgesinnten des radsportes sind.

dein blitzeblankes rad haste wahrscheinlich sofort nach der "hammertour" oben am milchhäuschen gereinigt...............

ja neeeee........ is klar


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Februar 2010)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> mit anderen worten:
> 
> du warst der überaus nette radfahrer mit dem handy am milchhäuschen, der so humorvoll, freundlich und zuvorkommend war. btw: wir wollten nur nett sein so wie wir immer gegenüber gleichgesinnten des radsportes sind.
> 
> ...




Ihr wart nicht Nett sondern habt nur dumm rumgeprollt. Da haben wir kein Bock drauf!

Nett wäre es wenn ihr mich einfach in ruhe gelassen hättet. Und als ihr mir am Rhein begegnet seit war mein Bike Grün. Und welche farbe hatte es am Milchhäuschen? Goldbraun! Merkste was? Hä?
Nach Hause gefahren'n frisches Bike geholt und dann die gleich Tour nochmal gefahren! Und wozu erklär ich dir das überhaupt!

Und jetzt bitte.........haltet feundlichen abstand und lass die dummen Sprüche! So wie ihr euch verhaltet ist das alles ander als Sportsmännisch!


----------



## Blut Svente (28. Februar 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Geh mir nicht auf den Sack Du total bescheuerter Vollidiot und wenn Du unbedingt das Maul aufreisen willst dann stell dich das nächste mal vor mich damit ich dir direkt eine auf's Maul hauhen kann!
> 
> Und halt dich von diesem Threat fern, wir wollen unsere Ruhe haben mit solchen Spinnern wie dir nicht die gleiche Luft atmen! Vollidiot



Du hast doch schon damals noch als Flanagan keine Eier gehabt. Hunde die bellen beissen nicht... nix für ungut Flanny war doch nur Spass...


----------



## KingCAZAL (28. Februar 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Ihr wart nicht Nett sondern habt nur dumm rumgeprollt. Da haben wir kein Bock drauf!



wir haben überhaupt nicht rumgeprollt. wenn das deine auffassung ist, können wir nichts dafür. wir haben nur einen nett gemeinten spass gemacht.

scheinst ja die ganze welt für schlecht zu halten.

so. meine letzte antwort dazu. kannst deine luft weiter ALLEINE atmen, denn auch WIR haben wenig lust uns mit solche ungehobelten kreaturen, die sich immer selbst ins abseits befördern, auseinanderzusetzen.

an alle anderen freerider hier: tut mir leid hier reingeplatzt zu sein, aber schade, dass man keinen spass mehr machen darf. man sieht ja wie Flannigan (jetzt Der Schnelle) reagiert. Schade!

btw: komplexe lassen sich behandeln


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Februar 2010)

Dein nettgemeinter Spaß kommt nicht an! Weil's einfach nicht spaßig war! Und ich seh das auch nicht persönlich sondern einfach nur überflüssig! 

Und noch überflüssiger ist es dumme komentare in anderen Threats zu hinterlassen.
Man kann sich ja gerne mal ne Runde unterhalten aber einfach hier auftauchen und dumme Sprüche abgeben ist genau der Grund warum so'n Spaß nicht ankommt! 

Und was noch schlimmer ist ........einige von Euch sind sogar ganz Nett wenn man Euch mal alleine trifft, da kommt sogar mal nette Unterhaltung zusammen.
Desto schader finde ich es das ihr in der Gruppe einfach nur unausstehlich seit! Woran liegt das? 

Lasst doch einfach die sprüche! Wenn ihr was zu sagen habt dann steigt ab und redet, aber im vorbeifahren nur Sprüche klopfen kommt nicht an und ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige der das so sieht!

Übrigens ist die Welt supie und ich bin auch kein Einzelkämpfer ( naja, seit meiner langen Dienstzeit als Fallschirmjäger ) und es gibt auch Menschen die mich sogar ganz Nett finden. Mir fallen zwar jetzt keine ein aber da wird sich bestimmt noch jemand finden!

So, und wenn Du jetzt noch was zu klären hast dann kannste dich gerne mal mit mir bei nem Bier zusammensetzen! Dann kann ich dir über die letzten 4 Jahre im Detail erklären was von euch für dumme sprüche kamen. Z.b , kann ich mich daran erinnern das wir mit technischen problemem am M-häuschen fest saßen und als ihr in ner großen Gruppe ankamt haben wir euch Nett um Hilfe gebeten und das einzige das kam waren dumme sprüche und gelächter und ihr seit einfach weitergefahren.
Das ist nur ein Beispiel! 
Ich hab jetzt kein Bock mehr darauf. Denk mal drüber nach Kollege!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (28. Februar 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> So, und wenn Du jetzt noch was zu klären hast dann kannste dich gerne mal mit mir bei nem Bier zusammensetzen!



können wir gerne machen --> alles weitere per PN oder tel. wie erwachsene


----------



## Der Schnelle (1. März 2010)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> können wir gerne machen --> alles weitere per PN oder tel. wie erwachsene



So gehört sich das


----------



## LIDDL (3. März 2010)

schön, dass ihr euren Privatkrieg hier beendet habt!

ich werds bald auch mal wieder aufs rad schaffen, nachdem die BarLudwig endgültig dicht gemacht hat


----------



## RedHat (4. März 2010)

ist Sonntag jemand unterwegs? Würde mich mal gerne wieder anschließen und schön durch den unten liegenden Matsch heizen.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (4. März 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> ich werds bald auch mal wieder aufs rad schaffen, nachdem die BarLudwig endgültig dicht gemacht hat



Jo jung da sachste wat.
Das war der einzig gute Laden in Bonn...un nu reißen se ihn für so neumodischen schick schnack ab.


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. März 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> ist Sonntag jemand unterwegs? Würde mich mal gerne wieder anschließen und schön durch den unten liegenden Matsch heizen.




Bin Sonntag im 7G. Weis aber noch icht wann!
Morgen übrigens auch, auch da weis ich nicht wann!


----------



## RedHat (5. März 2010)

Super! Sonntag bin ich Frostbeule auf jeden Fall dabei. Morgen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, werde da wahrscheinlich Dirt schaufeln gehen.
Ich habe deine Telefonnummer (glaube ich). Ansonsten schick sie mir nochmal per PN


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2010)

Sonntag treib ich mich auch in den Hügeln rum ! Man sieht sich vielleicht ?!


----------



## RedHat (6. März 2010)

ich hoffe doch 8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (6. März 2010)

Versuche so gegen 12:15 bei der Margarethe zu sein, somit um 12:30 oben am Häuschen.
Wäre nett in einer Gruppe zu fahren. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Eher früher oder passt das mit der Zeit. 
MfG


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. März 2010)

Weiß jemand wie es da oben aktuell aussieht? War nämlich letztens bei leichten Schnee da und das brachte gar keinen Spaß.


----------



## RedHat (6. März 2010)

Is wohl wieder für'n Ar***, schaut mal bitte auf den Link: Löwenburger Hof Webcam, da ist wieder diese weiße sch****. Bis morgen geschmolzen? Ich denke nicht!


----------



## crazy_bobby (6. März 2010)

Kolege von mir verkauft sein Yeti ASX.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, hier ist der Link:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/253484


Grüße Bobby


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. März 2010)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es da oben aktuell aussieht? War nämlich letztens bei leichten Schnee da und das brachte gar keinen Spaß.



Ich war dort! Weise Hölle! Heute war es einigermaßen schön, man konnte im frischen 20 Zentimeter tiefem Neuschnee richtig gut laufen lassen. Die Breiberge waren ne absolute Sauerei. Schnell war nix, dafür aber gute technick einlagen. Morgen wirds nicht so gut denn es fängt bereits an zu tauen, d.H nur so ne rutschige Pammpe wie vor 4 Wochen. Ich werd mit meinem Enduro ein bissle auf Tour machen. Schön easy über die Buckel cruisen und ne gemütliche Uraltherrenrunde einlegen. 

Versuche gegen 14:00 an der M-Höhe zu sein und  einfach nur Fahrradfahren!


----------



## RedHat (6. März 2010)

Weiße Hölle 
Hab mich auf einen schönen Saisonstart gefreut, naja nächste Woche dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (6. März 2010)

Kollege und ich waren mit den CycloCrossern unterwegs, hat richtich Laune gebracht


ASX is nice, aber was zur Hölle macht der mit diesem HR??


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2010)

Rolle fahrn


----------



## dkleon27 (7. März 2010)

werde gleich mal zum V.berg fahren


----------



## LIDDL (7. März 2010)

bin dabei, kurz nach mittag sind wir oben


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. März 2010)

Au au au...meine Beine...mieses Geschiebe bei dem Boden


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. März 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Kollege und ich waren mit den CycloCrossern unterwegs, hat richtich Laune gebracht
> 
> 
> ASX is nice, aber was zur Hölle macht der mit diesem HR??



Ich hab dich gesehen am Ölberg! Schwarze Kutte?


----------



## ZwiebelII (8. März 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Ich hab dich gesehen am Ölberg! Schwarze Kutte?



Denke schon, schwarz passt ...
... und soviel verrückte die bei solch einem Wetter mit nem "Rennrad" (O- Ton einiger Spaziergänger) im Wald rumfahren gibts ja auch nich

Warum haste dich nich bemerkbar gemacht?





[email protected] schrieb:


> Rolle fahrn



ASX + Flatpedale + Trainingsrolle = absolute Sinnfreiheit


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. März 2010)

@Zwiebel

ich war schon auf der anderen Seite und ihr wart dann auch schon wieder weg. Konnte nicht erkenn wor ihr lang seit!

Wat macht die CD?


----------



## LIDDL (8. März 2010)

Sonntag war super, hätt gedacht ich bekomm mächtig muskelkater  
soblad es taut wird geschaufelt!


----------



## publicenemy (8. März 2010)

bin dabei . hab jetzt auch führerschein und kann mit schaufel anrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (8. März 2010)

dann bekommst vieleicht auch deinen umwerfer wieder.............
war doch der umwerfer ....oder..........


----------



## publicenemy (8. März 2010)

haha den hab isch schon längst  
und schon längst verkauft. 

auf stefan ist immer verlass


----------



## LIDDL (8. März 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> auf stefan ist immer verlass


besser späht als nie!!
aber es besteht ja noch hoffnung


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. März 2010)

@Public:
Du machst mich traurig. Ich hab gesehen was Du mit dem Scotch angestellt hast. Niemals Waser in den Lagavulin auch wenn er nur 50 Euro kostet. Wenn Du sowas nochmal machst dann muß ich dich leider übers Knie legen und dir den guten Scotch wegnehmen. Der passt immer wieder gut in meine Sammlung!
Da steht noch nicht genug!


----------



## publicenemy (8. März 2010)

du hast das falsch verstanden . ich meinte :
lagavulin 16 jahre schmeckt als ob man nen aschenbescher in nem glas wasser löst und trinkt  

son westside zeug kannste gerne haben . ich mag die harten nicht . caol ila , lagavul....


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. März 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> du hast das falsch verstanden . ich meinte :
> lagavulin 16 jahre schmeckt als ob man nen aschenbescher in nem glas wasser löst und trinkt
> 
> son westside zeug kannste gerne haben . ich mag die harten nicht . caol ila , lagavul....



Speyside schmeckt aber genau so.......siehe Knockando, Gragganmore oder Cardhu, die haben ab 12 Jahre auch ihre 40%. Dalwhinnie aus den Higlands ist nicht viel milder. Probier mal nen Glennmorangie 12 Years. Der läuft runter wie Wasser, ansonsten trinkste Pfützenwasser wie Dimple oder Tullamore. Oder Du  machst ne Jod Kur und trinks GlennfidichDa kannste dann aber auch direkt zum Bötcher gehen und'n Rauchfass mit Jodtinktur ablecken. Pfui baah


----------



## publicenemy (8. März 2010)

jetzt gehts ins offtopic 

glennmorangie haben wir sogar zuhaus soweit ih weiss :S


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. März 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> jetzt gehts ins offtopic
> 
> glennmorangie haben wir sogar zuhaus soweit ih weiss :S



O wei. Du machst dein Dad aber echt arm. Trinken, nicht Saufen! Das ist Scotch und kein Schwedenwodka!

Wenn ich das nächste mal ne Runde mitfahre dann kanste mal den Lagavulin mitbringen............dann machen wir 'n kleines Lagerfeuer und trinken mal Handwarmen Scotch.
Ich hab übrigens ne 42 Jahre alte Flasche Talisker bei mir im Schrank stehen.


----------



## Condor (8. März 2010)

Bärenmilch ist das einzig wahre! Ihr mit euren Kindershakes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (8. März 2010)

haha . ja . können wir machen  uhhhh . 
hab ich gesagt das ich das saufe? ich mix das alles mit cola oder ginger ale

soooo und nu pn


----------



## publicenemy (8. März 2010)

jungs ! mein ghdd0 is grad fett im tv !


rtl


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. März 2010)

Jaja der Hammer  Vor allem die Typen von deiner Schule ''Nee ich hab noch nie was von solchen Problemen gehört...wir haben keine Probleme mit Inmigranten'' Ja klar


----------



## publicenemy (8. März 2010)

nein . hör doch mal zu . der hat gesagt das in den letzten 2 jahren keine probleme waren . klar hat man von nasen und jchbeinbrüchen sowie von überfällen von 16 jährigen blonden mädels gehört und so .


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. März 2010)

Jaja komm...die haben so getan als wär nix...das war doch gestellt wie nix.

Ich bin letztens einmal durch Bad Go gelaufen und wir wurden direkt angepöbelt.


----------



## publicenemy (8. März 2010)

ich wurde noch nie wirklich angepöbelt . aber ich bin auch nicht so provokant und bonzig wie duuu ! und wenn jemand was sagt hör ich weg . jaaaaa ich habe sonen kurs damals gemacht und der hat geholfen ! . 

und nein ih hab kein stock im arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. März 2010)

Ich bin weder provokant noch bonzig...bonzig...das nimmt einer vom Ako in den Mund...frechheit. Dekadenz pur bei dir 

Naja weghören hilft aber auch nur bei den leichten Fällen.


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. März 2010)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ich bin weder provokant noch bonzig...bonzig...das nimmt einer vom Ako in den Mund...frechheit. Dekadenz pur bei dir
> 
> Naja weghören hilft aber auch nur bei den leichten Fällen.




Godesberg war schon vor 20 Jahren so ...................das wird auch immer so bleiben


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2010)

Heute war es klasse zum Freeriden, also morgens bei Frostboden

Neue Buddel-Baustellen habe ich im Kofo nicht gesehen, aber das ist wahrscheinlich alles Top-Secret.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. März 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt den Grund für meine ständige müdigkeit und angeschlagenheit herausgefunden da ich der letzten Zeit so oft Krank war und nur rumgejammert hab.

Anfänglich dachte ich das ich einfach zu viel trinke aber das eigentliche Problem ist .............

ein total ver****ter mich übels nervender Tumor an der Zirbeldrüse............und ich dachte schon ich wär total Gaga, wobei das eine nicht das andere nicht ausschließen muß....aber .........super, Bikesaison schon wieder im A**** und diesmal ist noch nicht mal die Frau schuld dran. F***!


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2010)

Was bedeutet..................OP ? Was oder wo, ist die Zirbeldrüse ?

*Edit:* Google war mein Freund................nicht gut  !


----------



## LIDDL (10. März 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> ein total ver****ter mich übels nervender Tumor an der Zirbeldrüse.


oh gott! schei**! vedammt! 
ist das reparabel?
wünsch dir alles gute! (oder muss man hier scho von Beileid reden?  :kotz:)



[email protected] schrieb:


> Was oder wo, ist die Zirbeldrüse ?


kennst du Google?


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. März 2010)

Die Zirbeldrüse sitzt im Gehirn und steuert über die Melatoninausschüttung den Schlaf-Wach-Rhythmus.
Mann!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. März 2010)

Hoffe das war ein schlechter Scherz?


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was bedeutet..................OP ? Was oder wo, ist die Zirbeldrüse ?



Zirbeldrüse ist direkt hinterm Ohr und ist fürs Zeitgefühl zuständig.
Unterscheidet zwischen Ruhe und Wachzeit und das funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr! Ich bin wach wenn ich schlafen soll und schlafe wenn ich wach sein soll.
Und mein Kopp macht mit mir was er will, koordinierungsprobleme, schwindel  Kopfschmerzen, Sehprobleme, aua Ohr usw

Was gemacht wird weis noch keiner so genau.......ist nix gefährliches sagen die Ärzte aber im schlimmsten Fall muß die Rübe aufgemacht werden! 


Das geht total durcheinander! OP! steht noch nicht fest da es nicht bösartig ist! Medikament wahrscheinlich, Chemo! Meistens!


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. März 2010)

Dann gute Besserung und toi toi toi (wie man im Norden sacht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (10. März 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Dann gute Besserung und toi toi toi (wie man im Norden sacht)



So schnell haut mich nix um! Da muß schon was anderes kommen!


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2010)

Dann seh mal zu das es ohne großen Eingriff wieder in die richtige Bahn kommt ! Wünsch dir da auf alle Fälle einen nicht all zu unangenehmen Verlauf. Steckst das weg, machst ja einen robusten Eindruck !! Trotzdem, alles gute von mir in dieser Sache. Darfst bzw. solltest du jetzt aktuell nicht mehr biken oder ändert das im Moment eh nix an der Sache ? Hau rein und hoffentlich bis bald in den Hills !


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2010)

Da verschieben sich die Prioritäten - hauptsache erstmal gesund werden. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, toi toi toi!


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. März 2010)

Mist! Tom, ich wünsch dir alles Gute. Wird schon gutgehen, du bist ja ein rubustes Kerlchen.
Das mit dem Fahrradfahren ist nur ein unschöner Nebeneffekt, falls du doch raus darfst und kannst, steht jederzeit das Angebot einer Einführungsrunde hier im Gebiet, wenn du umgezogen bist. Also gute Genesung, dann macht auch alles andere wieder Spaß!


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. März 2010)

Junge, Junge

da steuer ich auch mal meine Glückwünsche bei!


Umszug? wo gehts hin?


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. März 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Junge, Junge
> 
> da steuer ich auch mal meine Glückwünsche bei!
> 
> ...




Nach ****ing Bornheim! Mitten in die Felder. Kein Berg, kein Wald gar nix. Eventuell ne stillgelegte Kiesgrube. Muß noch mit der Stadt Bornheim verhandeln ob es ne möglich gibt über'n EV das Ding als Bikespot umzufunktionieren. Ich denke aber das die Stadt das nicht mitmacht also illegal.

Ich darf übrigens Biken, das macht im Moment keinen Unterschied. Ich muß nur hin und wieder mal'n päuschen machen wenn mir schwindelig wird und meine Pillen werfen.

Ansonsten steht jetzt erstmal keine OP an, ertsmal Medi's um das gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen und den Druck rauszunehmen. OP gibts erst wenn das Ding nicht zurück geht. Ist ja auch der Hammer, s gibt Pillen die Tumore zurückentwickeln lassen. Ist nur die Frage ob's funzt. Egal ich bin am WE im 7G. Bikepause gibts erst wenn se mir die Rübe aufmachen und wie lange das dauert weis jetzt noch keiner!


----------



## Chillli (11. März 2010)

Ohh Mann !!!

Wünsch Dir alles gute, hoffen wir das die Medis funzen.

gruss    GIl


----------



## shog87 (11. März 2010)

Ui ui ui, da wünsche ich dir aber auch gute Besserung!!

Grüße und Kette rechts!


----------



## Trekki (14. März 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> .. Egal ich bin am WE im 7G...


Schön, dass wir uns auf der Rückfahrt aus dem 7GB getroffen haben. War ein nettes Pläuschchen.
-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (14. März 2010)

ca.13Uhr V.berg


----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2010)

War gestern mal dort ! Schön weich die Strecke    Wenn ich mich dann wetterbedingt doch nicht in Richtung 7GB aufmache, komm ich vorbei !


----------



## RedHat (14. März 2010)

Wer ist denn gleich am V.Berg?


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. März 2010)

mach mich gleich ma auf in Richtung Bitweg und Nachtigalthal. Ne runde Mudrace mit Fangopackung!


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. März 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> mach mich gleich ma auf in Richtung Bitweg und Nachtigalthal. Ne runde Mudrace mit Fangopackung!



War heut Vormittag mim Crosser unterwegs, hab runter vom Petersberg Richtung Kloster sogar ne Gruppe Nobby Nics mit Fullys versägt

Ich sah auch aus wie sau!


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. März 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> War heut Vormittag mim Crosser unterwegs, hab runter vom Petersberg Richtung Kloster sogar ne Gruppe Nobby Nics mit Fullys versägt
> 
> Ich sah auch aus wie sau!



War gegen 15:30 bis Finsterniss unterwegs! Hast Du den reisen Baum auf den Bitweg geworfen?

Meine Frau hat mich nicht rein gelassen. Ich mußte mich mitten auf der Straße aus und umziehen! Ich hab übrigens auch ne Gruppe Nobby's mit meinem SX den Petersberg rauf versägt! Diese Luschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (16. März 2010)

wie siehts denn so aktuell im 7 gebirge aus? also wie sind so die trails?
war ja schon seit 3 monaten nicht mehr dort da mein rad seit 3 monaten als garantiefall durch deutschland tourt.


----------



## Der Schnelle (16. März 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> wie siehts denn so aktuell im 7 gebirge aus? also wie sind so die trails?
> war ja schon seit 3 monaten nicht mehr dort da mein rad seit 3 monaten als garantiefall durch deutschland tourt.



Wem gehört der Laden? Gibts Freibier bei der Eröffnungsfeier!


----------



## Fussy (16. März 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> wie siehts denn so aktuell im 7 gebirge aus? also wie sind so die trails?
> war ja schon seit 3 monaten nicht mehr dort da mein rad seit 3 monaten als garantiefall durch deutschland tourt.



War letztes WE am Sonntag. 
Auf einigen Wegen lagen Bäume quer... 
Sonst Fango pur, Schlamm und hier und da noch ein wenig Schnee(reste), achja und Schlamm.... 

Aber im Gegensatz zum Schnee ohne Ende Grip


----------



## speedos (16. März 2010)

Wenn die Wetterprognosen für die nächsten Tage stimmen, werd ich am Donnerstag mal die Bodenverhältnisse testen. Nach dem erneuten Schneefällen war ich nicht mehr im 7Gebirge. Kann mich nicht mehr motivieren, wenn das elende weiße Zeug noch überall rumliegt... 
Der Frühling darf ruhig kommen!!!


----------



## Condor (16. März 2010)

http://www.loewenburger-hof.de/webcam/cam1-640.html
Schnee ist weg!


----------



## RedHat (16. März 2010)

Wer will am Freitag eine Fangopackung, so ab 13:00? Sollen 17°C werden (sagt der Wetterfrosch). Bin Konditionell gerade (mal wieder) eine Nullnummer, deshalb gaaanz entspannt hoch und schön spaßig runter.


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. März 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> Wer will am Freitag eine Fangopackung, so ab 13:00? Sollen 17°C werden (sagt der Wetterfrosch). Bin Konditionell gerade (mal wieder) eine Nullnummer, deshalb gaaanz entspannt hoch und schön spaßig runter.




Bin dabei!


----------



## RedHat (17. März 2010)

Geilo! Bin dann so gegen 12:45 an der Margarethe.


----------



## sykostar (17. März 2010)

War gerade oben und ein wenig was liegt quer, aber das macht die Abfahrt eher interessant als hinderlich und sogar ich hab meinen schweren Bock drüber bekommen


----------



## Fussy (17. März 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> War gerade oben und ein wenig was liegt quer, aber das macht die Abfahrt eher interessant als hinderlich und sogar ich hab meinen schweren Bock drüber bekommen



bekomme mein Bike auch drüber, aber mein bike UND mich , das klappt irgendwie nicht so richtig.... liegt vielleicht an meinem 3 cm BunnyHop 

Werd wieder am Wochenende unterwegs sein, Neid an alle, die morgen bzw. Freitag schon fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (17. März 2010)

@Fussy: Wenn ich Freitag überlebe dann bin ich auch Sonntag am Start


----------



## SFA (17. März 2010)

@RedHat: Dein Perp sieht sehr schick aus!
@Fussy: Wann gehen wir denn mal wieder biken?
Grüße,
SFA


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. März 2010)

Die dicken Baumstämme und das andere Zeug liegt schon seit dem Sturm vor 3 Wochen da rum! 

@syko

auf'm Bitweg liegt einer....mach da mal Bunny drüber

@RedHat
ein Paar Min mehr oder weniger könnens werden. Bin vorher schwer unterwegs und brauch 45 min bis ich oben bin!


----------



## sykostar (17. März 2010)

Muss ich mir dann mal anschauen. Vllt. nehm ich mir eine Schaufel mit


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. März 2010)

syko, sehr gut geworden dein Shop! Selbst gemacht? Viel Erfolg!

Mit was mußt du denn rumfahren, hast du schon das GetriebeIon?


----------



## sykostar (17. März 2010)

Dank dir, da stecken auch eine Menge schlaflose Nächte drinnen. Das Design und die Füllung mache ich, aber die Navigation habe ich einem Profi überlassen. Letzte Woche hab ich das GB2 und das AFR fertig bekommen. Wenn ich bis zur Eröffnung noch ein wenig Zeit finde, dann baue ich vielleicht noch ein UFO und ein ION auf.


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. März 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> Muss ich mir dann mal anschauen. Vllt. nehm ich mir eine Schaufel mit




Ich glaub da brauchste ehe nen Radlader! aber wäre mal ne geile Idee ausgerechnet da ne Rampe vor zu ballern. Da gehen auf jeden Fall ein Paar Meterbis die Jungs von der Rennleitung kommen

Gibts Freibier für alte Herren bei der Eröffnung?

@Moon
wie siehts eigentlich bei dir am Freitag aus?


----------



## <JoKo> (17. März 2010)

hat jemand was dagegen, wenn ich mitkomme?


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. März 2010)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> hat jemand was dagegen, wenn ich mitkomme?



am Freitag oder bei der Eröffnung mit Freibeier?

Egal, sei dabei! Dreizehnhundert ca. an der M-Höhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2010)

Strecke am Venusberg hat auch ein neues Hinderniss ! Direkt nach dem ersten (gebauten) Anlieger liegt nen frischer Baum quer ! Da sollte man auch mal mit Gerät ran  !


----------



## LIDDL (18. März 2010)

dann gibts da wohl bald nen neuen kicker


----------



## <JoKo> (18. März 2010)

12:30 ist der Bus unten und um 12:39 sollte ich an der M-Höhe sein...

aber bitte was langsamer, war seit dem 17.10. nicht mehr biken.....


----------



## sykostar (18. März 2010)

Zur Eröffnung gibts Bier und Jägermeister


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. März 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> Zur Eröffnung gibts Bier und Jägermeister




Junge ich sag meiner Frau und Tochter das Sie nicht auf mich warten sollen!

@JoKo.......alles klar, ich helf dir beim schieben!


----------



## RedHat (18. März 2010)

@SFA: Danke für die Blumen! Deins ist auch ganz schön schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (18. März 2010)

danke für die infos zur streckenlage. das mit dem biken wird bei mir wohl aber nichts da nicolai die g boxx anscheinend nicht hinbekommt. also seit über 4 wochen nicht. naja ich gebe die hoffnung nicht auf,dass ich bis zu den osterferien doch noch mein rad fertig bekomme. wäre schon schön. @nicolai mitarbeiter und so: macht hinne jetzt! langsam ist das nicht mehr witzig!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. März 2010)

Das beste Lied zum Frühlingsanfang:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tQ2DtR1FDE"]YouTube- HQ _ Das Modul - FrÃ¼hlingsgefÃ¼hle[/ame]


----------



## NoBeerForFear (18. März 2010)

oh man wasn trip oida! hahaha oh gott ist das schlecht


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. März 2010)

Und das ist das tolle daran  

Mega Retro schlecht


----------



## NoBeerForFear (18. März 2010)

Jau da ist was dran.


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. März 2010)

Da hab ich was besseres....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mot5QEecT1M"]YouTube- White People For Peace[/ame]


----------



## RedHat (19. März 2010)

@Der Schnelle & JoKo: War ein Saugeiler tag heute!


----------



## Der Schnelle (19. März 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> @Der Schnelle & JoKo: War ein Saugeiler tag heute!




Ja so grad nach dem 3tem Bier klingt es richtig smoove aus! 
Bin richtig heiß geworden heute. Hoffe mein Tumor macht mir keinen Stress und lässt mich noch'n Paar schöne Airtime Day's haben. Grad im Moment hämmert die Birne ganz schön heavy! Hab vergessen meine Medi's zu kauen. Gibt bestimmt'n anschiss von der Alten!


----------



## Condor (19. März 2010)

Lebst Du mit deiner Mutter zusammen oder ist das wirklich keine Freundin? 
Klingt ja alles schlimm, wenn man das so liest.


----------



## <JoKo> (19. März 2010)

war super tour heute jungs^^
nur das schieben ist echt zu anstrengend, bin da zu bikeparkverwöhnt 

eins weiß ich zumindest nach heute, gabel wird zerlegt und teflon fett/öl reingemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (20. März 2010)

Morgen 7G! 

Wer hat Lust und Wann? Die Rennleitung hat mich für Morgen freigegeben!


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2010)

Vielleicht komme ich ? Sind heute 5 Stunden im 7GB rumgegurkt und hat richtig Laune gemacht ! Wetter war doch recht ordentlich. Kommt auf meine Laune an. Wenn meld ich mich rechtzeitig !


----------



## dkleon27 (21. März 2010)

14 uhr V.berg


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. März 2010)

Was warn das für ein Trupp an der Löwenburg richtung Lohrberg, Heut so gegen11:30? bin da mim Crosser unterwegs gewesen, kannt ich gar keinen von?


----------



## publicenemy (21. März 2010)

was waren des denn für bikes?


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. März 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Was warn das für ein Trupp an der Löwenburg richtung Lohrberg, Heut so gegen11:30? bin da mim Crosser unterwegs gewesen, kannt ich gar keinen von?



Viele neue Unbekannte unterwegs! War gestern mit meiner kleinen Unterwegs und hab da auch so einige neue Bikes gesehen! Stinky's hauptsächlich, mit sehr jung wirkenden Bubies drauf! Wieder etwas was dem Ruf noch mehr schaden zuführt! Mit richtig knallgas, slide's und pfützenbunny's an ner Großen Gruppe inkl. Kiddie's vorbei. Von Bremsen, abstand oder vorsicht war da nix zu sehen. Wegen solchen kleinen W***** werden wir eines tages noch zum abschuss freigegeben!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. März 2010)

Ja das stimmt...und die sind auch noch kackendreist, wenn man sie dann mal anhält und anspricht. Schlimmer Trendsport ist das hier


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. März 2010)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt...und die sind auch noch kackendreist, wenn man sie dann mal anhält und anspricht. Schlimmer Trendsport ist das hier




Wie wäre es mit.............einfach in den Arm nehmen, im Wald verschwinden und alleine wieder zurückkommen
Was keiner sieht, kann keiner bezeugen!


----------



## publicenemy (21. März 2010)

also früher vor 2 jahren hab ich eig so gut wie kein dhler oder freerider gesehen . nun mittlerweile wimmelts hier nur so von kiddies und non-baumarktbikes . ich weiss sogar eine frau die ihr braunes flatline in godesberg in der fussgängerzone abschliesst .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. März 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit.............einfach in den Arm nehmen, im Wald verschwinden und alleine wieder zurückkommen
> Was keiner sieht, kann keiner bezeugen!



Feiner Vorschlag...ist auf die To-Do Liste gesetzt.


----------



## RedHat (21. März 2010)

Wenn kiddies über kiddies reden... (duck und weg)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. März 2010)

Mag sein, dass ich vll auch in dem Altersbereich liege, aber erstens wage ich zu behaupten, dass ich älter bin als der Großteil von denen, zweitens anständig fahre und mich zu benehmen weiß gegenüber der Natur und Wanderern und drittens mein Rad selbst finanziert habe ohne, dass ich es mit 14 Jahren geschenkt kriege.


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. März 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> Wenn kiddies über kiddies reden... (duck und weg)




hahahahahahahahaha! Mein Zwerchfell tut jetzt mehr weh als meine Zirbeldrüse!


----------



## speedos (21. März 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> also früher vor 2 jahren hab ich eig so gut wie kein dhler oder freerider gesehen . nun mittlerweile wimmelts hier nur so von kiddies und non-baumarktbikes . ich weiss sogar eine frau die ihr braunes flatline in godesberg in der fussgängerzone abschliesst .....




Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, trägt ein Forumsbereich wie dieser hier, auch dazu bei, dass immer mehr Leute ins 7Gebirge kommen...
Selbst bei den "normalen" Mountainbikern beschweren sich schon etliche über die Helden in Ritterrüstung und Fullface-Helm. Aber wenn den Jungs keiner mal freundlich und bestimmt bescheid gibt, wird sich das leider nicht ändern.


----------



## RedHat (21. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> ...Selbst bei den "normalen" Mountainbikern beschweren sich schon etliche über die Helden in Ritterrüstung und Fullface-Helm...



Na das ist aber mal was ganz neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <JoKo> (21. März 2010)

so, bad wildbad dh scheint wieder schneefrei zu sein, ich plane einen ritt dahin in der osterzeit...
hat hier einer lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. März 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> ......
> Selbst bei den "normalen" Mountainbikern beschweren sich schon etliche über die Helden in Ritterrüstung und Fullface-Helm. Aber wenn den Jungs keiner mal freundlich und bestimmt bescheid gibt, wird sich das leider nicht ändern.



Sag ich doch.........ab in die Büsche, tracht Prügel und jut is!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. März 2010)

@JoKo:

Ja dein Lieblingsfreund wäre dabei


----------



## publicenemy (21. März 2010)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass ich vll auch in dem Altersbereich liege, aber erstens wage ich zu behaupten, dass ich älter bin als der Großteil von denen, zweitens anständig fahre und mich zu benehmen weiß gegenüber der Natur und Wanderern und drittens mein Rad selbst finanziert habe ohne, dass ich es mit 14 Jahren geschenkt kriege.



Das würde ich so unterschreiben . 



RedHat schrieb:


> Wenn kiddies über kiddies reden... (duck und weg)



inkompetente antwort . ich hoffe ,dass sie ironisch war .


----------



## RedHat (21. März 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> unkompetente antwort . ich hoffe ,dass sie ironisch war .



Erst mal heißt es Inkompetent und, wenn du es selbst nicht bist, kannst du dir die Antwort auf deine frage selber geben, denn Ironie ist (meistens) ersichtlich.


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. März 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> Erst mal heißt es Inkompetent und, wenn du es selbst nicht bist, kannst du dir die Antwort auf deine frage selber geben, denn Ironie ist (meistens) ersichtlich.




Ich roll mich gleich ein  Ich glaub wir gehen Ostern mal einen ballern, da bleibt kein Auge trocken


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. März 2010)

Immer diese arroganten Studenten 

Achtung: Sämtliche grammatikalische Fehler dürfen behalten werden!
               Es wird vor Ironie gewarnt!


----------



## Condor (21. März 2010)

Hat wer Lust/Licht nächsten Monat Abends/Nachts im 7Geb paar Trails zu surfen?


----------



## RedHat (21. März 2010)

Danke Wheelsiderider, endlich eine Signatur, damit's auch JEDER versteht, auch die jungen sowie die alten, reich und arm, dick und dünn, groß und klein, klug und dumm, schön und hässlich, FR und CC blablablalbalbalbalbalb

P.S. Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. März 2010)

Juhu...ich habs in eine Signatur geschafft 

Achtung noch son Brüller: Ich hab gehört über deinem Niveau ist ne Kellerwohnung freigeworden *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (21. März 2010)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Juhu...ich habs in eine Signatur geschafft
> 
> Achtung noch son Brüller: Ich hab gehört über deinem Niveau ist ne Kellerwohnung freigeworden *lach*



Oh nee, jetzt wirds aber langweilig! Bitte mit'n bißchen  mehr biss sonst bleiben die lacher aus!


----------



## <JoKo> (21. März 2010)

welchen meinst du?
habe hier schon 3 lieblinge

den, der rechts fährt, obwohl man links sagt und er dann nach 10m übern lenker geht, meckert dass wiba total ******** ist und blabla?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. März 2010)

Damit kann ich mich nicht identifizieren.


----------



## publicenemy (21. März 2010)

@redhat

ich war mir in dem moment nur unsicher  weil es schon son negativen unterton hatte. nunja ich denke wir kennen uns nicht und von daher kann man nix über den andern sagen  wir werden uns wahrscheinlich eh bald beim radeln kennenlernen und dann kannste dir dein eigenes bild machen ! 
wenn du damals nen norco hattest sind wir glaub einmal gefahren , ho chi minh grube und talsperre. das war 2 jahre her und seitdem habe ich mich schon verändert . bin nun auch volljhrig


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. März 2010)

Dr. Schwuuuuchtel! Ein Anruf für Dr. Schwuuuuuuuuuchtel!


----------



## publicenemy (22. März 2010)

ach nikolai , ich sach jetz nischts mehr zu dem thema  bin ehs chon schlecht drauf dank meienr facharbeit -.-


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. März 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> @redhat
> 
> 
> bin nun auch volljhrig



Darfste dann jetzt auch schon Auto fahren?


----------



## publicenemy (22. März 2010)

jawohl ! lappen hab ich . auto nicht , da ich zuhause mitbenutze .


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte im April mal den Finkenberg-Spot checken. Wisst ihr, ob da noch alles okay ist oder viel zerstört wurde?

Thanks und ciao!
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. März 2010)

Ist relativ verwahrlost da. 
Eigentlich nichts bes da...2-3 sprünge und mehr nicht.


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. März 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich möchte im April mal den Finkenberg-Spot checken. Wisst ihr, ob da noch alles okay ist oder viel zerstört wurde?
> 
> ...



Bring ne schaufel mit........das muß komplett neu aufgespotet werde! Da kannste nur minihüppies machen sonst nix mehr. Ich würde mich in dieser Woche eventuell am Do. Vormittag zum Schauffeln anschließen! Mal sehen ob man das Ding noch pimpen kann!


Ich seh grad aus'm Fenster und die Sonne lacht mir ins Gesicht! Ich glaub ich geh dann mal gleich biken! Breiberge ich komme!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (23. März 2010)

jap finkenberg ist den weg nicht wert. bleib im 7 gebirge da isses immernoch am besten. breiberge <3 nikolai sagt dass meine g boxx in mindestens 1-1,5 wochen braucht. also das sind echt pappnasen. erst sagen sie die haben keine probleme mit ersatzteilen wird sofort gemacht, danach dauerts 2 wochen  und jetzt wieder 1,5 wochen. ich werd mein rad wohl nie wieder sehen -.-


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. März 2010)

Mhm das erstaunt mich. Bei mir ging es mit Service immer super.
Die haben mir sogar mal extra nen Gewindeschneider nach WBerg fahren lassen


----------



## sykostar (23. März 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> ich werd mein rad wohl nie wieder sehen -.-



Morgen bekommst du von mir ein Rad, um die vorübergehende Trennung besser zu verkraften


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2010)

Im April werde ich mir den Finkenberg-Spot mal genauer anschauen. Thanks für eure Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (24. März 2010)

Hat jemand Interesse gleich ein wenig sein Bike zu schieben?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. März 2010)

Wann und wo?


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. März 2010)

bin ab 13-14:00 im 7G! Vieleicht sieht man sich ja!
Weis noch nicht von wo an ich starte!


----------



## sykostar (24. März 2010)

Wie wärs gegen 12 Uhr an der Fähre oder auch an der Magarete? Bei mir gehts aber auch früher oder später


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. März 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> Wie wärs gegen 12 Uhr an der Fähre oder auch an der Magarete? Bei mir gehts aber auch früher oder später



Ich hab jetzt noch geschäftliche termine, die dauern bis ca: 13:00. Wenn alles klappt bekomme ich den Bus um 13:27. Wird aber eher etwas später! Um um 17:00 muß ich miene Tochter abholen! Ich kann noch keine genaue Uhrzeit sagen! Was haste für'n Bike, damit ich dich erkenne!


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. März 2010)

seid Ihr jetze alle Hartz IV oder was


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. März 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> seid Ihr jetze alle Hartz IV oder was



Ich bin wegen meiner körperlich technischen Probleme ( Kopf, Rübe, Birne) erstmal freigestellt! Zur Erholung, Du verstehst! Und Du, sitzt im Büro und häss nix zu donn, oder wat!


----------



## sykostar (24. März 2010)

Wenn das für Nikolai klar geht, dann können wir auch versuchen uns am Bus zu treffen. Ich fahre ein ION.


----------



## sykostar (24. März 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> seid Ihr jetze alle Hartz IV oder was



Ich hab auch gedacht ich muss alleine fahren


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. März 2010)

Ehm sorry, muss wieder zurückziehen. Muss gleich doch noch 2 Stündchen in die Schule. So ein Scheiß 

Wie schauts mit Freitag aus? Da hab ich ab halb 12 frei und könnte mit dem Rad in die Schule und dann direkt ins 7Geb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (24. März 2010)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber ich denk das ich hier 1 oder 2 Stunden weg kann.


----------



## RedHat (24. März 2010)

@Wheelsiderider: Der Schnelle und ich sind am Freitag auch unterwegs


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. März 2010)

Klingt gut! Ich schreibe morgen hier noch rein wann genau ich oben sein werde.


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. März 2010)

nix vor 12:30 Uhr. Wir treffen uns gegen 12:00 am KöWie Bahnhof!


----------



## RedHat (25. März 2010)

Aaaalso: es geht morgen ein Bus (ab Bahnhof Kö...) um 11:27, 11:47, 12:27, 13:22
Gut wäre, wenn man sich auf 2 Busse aufteilen würde. Bei drei Rädern könnte der Busfahrer blöd gucken. Mir wäre 11:27 bzw. 11:47 recht, jedoch muss Der Schnelle mal ansagen ob der '47er ihm passt. Ich könnte mit dem '27er fahren und schonmal  schieben, Ihr könnt dann ja hochradeln . Gebt mal meldung!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. März 2010)

Können wir nicht lieber 12:27 uhr machen?
Ich würde dann Clemens August Straße einsteigen. Die früher packe ich nicht.


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. März 2010)

Ich würd gerne den Bus um 12:27 an der Hauptstraße nehmen. Ich kann leider nicht selber rauf fahren denn ich bin in den letzten tagen so viel gefahren das ich jetzt erkältet bin! Halsaua, triefnase und Maggiknochen! 

So viel ich weis wollte Syko auch noch mit oder, syko????


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. März 2010)

Mhm...gerade mal Wetterbericht angeguckt...99% Regenwahrsch. 10-15L/m...das klingt sehr schlecht.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. März 2010)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei.
Das Wetter soll echt mies sein und es hat leider nicht geklappt kurzfristig Ersatz für meine kaputte Sattelstütze zu schaffen :S
Viel Spaß euch trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (25. März 2010)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen nicht dabei.
> Das Wetter soll echt mies sein und es hat leider nicht geklappt kurzfristig Ersatz für meine kaputte Sattelstütze zu schaffen :S
> Viel Spaß euch trotzdem!



Heulsuse


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. März 2010)

also ich bin soweit am start wenn es nicht wie aus kübeln eimert! hab vom syko nen ersatzrad für die abstinenz meinen g boxx-pudels bekommen. danke nochmal syko^^
werde aber frühestens ab 2 können weil ich noch bis 15 nach 1 schule hab. mein letzter richtiger schultag,nach den ferien kommt die mottowoche und dann kaka abiturstressung. hoffe man sieht sich morgen auf berg ;-) mein rad ist jetzt nen weißes morewood shova lt mit boxxer wc 09 und goldenen laufrädern, also nicht gerade unauffällig  wer mich sieht soll schreien, ich kenn euch ja noch nicht. 
wir sehen uns aufm berg!


----------



## sykostar (25. März 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> So viel ich weis wollte Syko auch noch mit oder, syko????



Ich werde das relativ spontan entscheiden, weil ich noch einiges schaffen muss.


----------



## RedHat (26. März 2010)

Also dann 12:27 am Bus. Regnen wirds bestimmt, aber man muss ja nur schneller fahren als der Regen runterkommt .


----------



## sykostar (27. März 2010)

Ich bin gleich im 7 Geb. Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. März 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich im 7 Geb. Vielleicht sieht man sich.



Sonntag, wenn's mir besser geht! Vedammte Erkältung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich im 7 Geb. Vielleicht sieht man sich.



Glaub ich hab dich gesehen.............Bushalte ?
War kurzentschlossen auch lange unterwegs. Lohrberg hats ja echt viel weggehauen.........naja, muß man mal aufräumen


----------



## sykostar (27. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Glaub ich hab dich gesehen.............Bushalte ?



Wenn da ein schwarzes Ion stand, dann war ich das wohl 
oder das waren das Morewood und das Big Hit, die zu langsam waren


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2010)

Morewood hab ich wahrgenommen und daneben nen blonder Bursch ?!


----------



## sykostar (27. März 2010)

Dann hast du NoBeer und Thomas gesehen. Vielleicht bin ich morgen noch einmal am Start. Ich hoff der Schnelle bekommts auch hin.


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. März 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> Dann hast du NoBeer und Thomas gesehen. Vielleicht bin ich morgen noch einmal am Start. Ich hoff der Schnelle bekommts auch hin.




Wenn meine Frau mich wegen der verdammten Grippe vor die Tür lässt dann werd ich wohl dabei sein. Das heist jetzt für mich schleimen, brav sein und so tun als wär nix! 
Vieleicht bekomm ich ja noch ne freigabe von der Rennleitung!

Für den Fall das es Morgen nicht klappt, ich hab noch bis nach Ostern frei.
D.H das ich Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag und das komplette Ostern WE fahren kann. Meine Frau und Tochter sind im Urlaub und ich hab absolute Narrenfreiheit. Da wird auch mit Sicherheit das ein oder ander Bier zuviel fließen, nur mal so als anstoß! Rock'n'Roll


----------



## NoBeerForFear (28. März 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> Wenn da ein schwarzes Ion stand, dann war ich das wohl
> oder das waren das Morewood und das Big Hit, die zu langsam waren


wir waren nur zu langsam weil der thomas, das prinzesschen, immer so lange braucht. mir ist das auch immer unverständlich wie man 10 minuten brauchen kann um seinen helm auszuziehen und an seinen rucksack zu klicken.

@ [email protected]: hast nen schönen sound in der hinterradnabe.


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. März 2010)

sind gegen 16:40 an M-Höhe


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (28. März 2010)

Wen habbich eigentlich heute alles beim Weizen trinken vorm Löwenburgerhof gesehen!?!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (29. März 2010)

syko, den schnellen und mich.


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. März 2010)

Kaesebroetchen schrieb:


> Wen habbich eigentlich heute alles beim Weizen trinken vorm Löwenburgerhof gesehen!?!



Du bist He-Man Käsebrot?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (30. März 2010)

Ganz Prima! Sowas nennt man dann wohl einen "Bärendienst":
Seite 68-69:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/OVERSIZE-2010.htm


----------



## NoBeerForFear (30. März 2010)

noch ein weiterer grund radon ******* zu finden. solche texte braucht die welt nicht...und die drucken das im katalog-.-


----------



## Der Schnelle (30. März 2010)

Es hat jetzt nur noch der Satz gefehlt

'' wer hier an den Breibergen jetzt noch richtig Spaß haben möchte und den absoluten nervenkitzel braucht, der Streckt einfach sein Bein aus wärend er mit 40 kmh an kopfschüttelnden Wanderern vorbeirast die auch noch Kleinkinder frei über die Trails kletern lassen'' 

'' Denn so lieben und Leben wir unser geliebtes Siebengebirge. Immer ein wenig nervenkitzel und Adrenalin''

Bescheuerter Vollidiot! 

Wenn dieser Hirnamputierte kleine Pisser weinigstens einmal im Siebengebirge gefahren wäre dann wüste Er auch das es totaler Bullshit ist denn Er da verzapft und sollte sich mal überlegen ob Er die Medikamente nicht langsam mal absetzen sollte. Das Zeug ist nicht gut für ihn. Ich will auch solche haben dann schieb ich immer schöne bunte Pannoramas vor mir her!


----------



## RedHat (31. März 2010)

@Der Schnelle & andere Interessierte: Wie sieht es bei euch mit Radfahren am Freitag aus? 7G oder Grube oder VBerg oder...


----------



## Der Schnelle (31. März 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> @Der Schnelle & andere Interessierte: Wie sieht es bei euch mit Radfahren am Freitag aus? 7G oder Grube oder VBerg oder...



Bin dabei, egal wo und wann! 

Hab zwar immer noch ne Erkältung aber die interessiert mich nicht!

Meine beiden Ladys fahren Morgen für ne Woche in Urlaub! Sturmfrei...................her mit den Weibern, mach die Pulle auf und ab dafür!


----------



## RedHat (31. März 2010)

Desinfizier dich mal innerlich!


----------



## Condor (31. März 2010)

Werd zu Ostern wohl immer in der Dämmerung in den Bergen sein, wenn die Wanderer alle schon wieder Heim sind.


----------



## LIDDL (31. März 2010)

mal schauen was das wetter so sagt, soll ja nicht so prickelnd werden. aber eher V-Berg, da gibts weniger wanderer. oder gleich nen kurztrip in süden


----------



## Der Schnelle (31. März 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> mal schauen was das wetter so sagt, soll ja nicht so prickelnd werden. aber eher V-Berg, da gibts weniger wanderer. oder gleich nen kurztrip in süden



Süden wäre klasse! War lange nicht mehr in Spanien
Haben festgestellt das rocken ab 17:00 im 7G durchaus möglich ist! 
Wenn das Wetter schlecht ist umso besser!
Wär mal töffte wieder ne größere Gruppe zusammen zubekommen! Da ja einige Feiertage dabei sind, wäre bestimmt auch das ein oder andere Bier dabei!
Oder Willingen?

Was macht dein Canfield?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (1. April 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Oder Willingen?
> 
> Was macht dein Canfield?


willingen bin ich immer dabei

zum Canfield: Scheiß H&S! ich wart seit 2 Monaten auf meine Teile!  da könnte man glatt zum terrorist werden. Drecksladen!
bis dahin muss wohl mein SX noch her halten


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. April 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> zum Canfield: ...



wie Canfield zeig ma!



LIDDL schrieb:


> Scheiß H&S! ... Drecksladen!



Ach, wohl keine neue Erkenntnis


----------



## LIDDL (1. April 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> wie Canfield zeig ma!



hab mich dazu überreden lassen  Danke Moonboot  ...

bin auch ganz stolz drauf, wenns gut läuft, dann komm ich bei ca 16,5kg raus


----------



## publicenemy (1. April 2010)

perversling 


viel spaß


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. April 2010)

sauschöner Rahmen, mit dem liebäugel ich au schon seit längerem
mach was draus!

dieses Jahr steht mal wieder ein 3-wöchiger NYC-Trip an, aber zur nächsten Saison solls dann auch wieder mal was gröberes zum shreddern geben


----------



## publicenemy (1. April 2010)

der jedi is doch vom legend mk2 abgeguckt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (1. April 2010)

Ne ist klar, welchen Rahmen gibts nun schon seit Jahren?


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (1. April 2010)

So männers wann gehn wir am Wochenende fahren? Habe endlich mal wieder Zeit 
Freitag / samstag nachmittag? 16uhr so!?

Aja und wer hat nen plan von der Lyrik u-turn?
Hab probleme mit der low speed druckstufe.


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. April 2010)

Hi Käsebrötchen,

Ich hab die auch und hatte sie auch schon oft genug zerlegt, was ist denn genau, gerne auch PN oder die Telefonnummer haste ja auch noch.


----------



## Der Schnelle (1. April 2010)

Freitag,Samstag, Sonntag, Montag, Dienstag biken! 

auf jeden Fall! 

@Zwiebel, warum ausgerechnet NY? Freunde?

Als ich in Amiland stationiert war hab ich es gehasst dort 3-4 tage rumhängen zu müssen!


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. April 2010)

Yup, und wir finden NYC klasse

werden ebenfalls einen Abstecher nach DC machen, dass bringt dann die nötige Abwechslung


----------



## Der Schnelle (2. April 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Yup, und wir finden NYC klasse
> 
> werden ebenfalls einen Abstecher nach DC machen, dass bringt dann die nötige Abwechslung



Wenn man Freunde dort hat, sieht's auch wieder ganz anders aus! Dann muß man sich icht alleine da rumschlagen!

@all..............raus aus den Federn! Guckt ma aus'm Fenster! It's time for some action!


----------



## RedHat (2. April 2010)

ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit...


----------



## Der Schnelle (2. April 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit...




Wann, wo, wie und wer? Syko ist dabei das weis ich!


----------



## RedHat (2. April 2010)

und nochmal:
ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit...


----------



## sykostar (2. April 2010)

Ich mach mich gerade schon mal eine Runde geil und schmeiss den Beamer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (2. April 2010)

so nen schönen bike-Porno! mhhh, lecker!


----------



## LIDDL (2. April 2010)

waren heut am V-Berg, perfekte Bedingungen! 
Morgen wieder. und übermorgen und überübermorgen......

Cya


----------



## RedHat (2. April 2010)

leck mich fett, bin ich im arsch. tut sogar ein bisschen weh


----------



## sykostar (2. April 2010)

Der Schnelle die arme Sau ist noch immer unterwegs


----------



## RedHat (2. April 2010)

Ist Der Schnelle immer noch nicht zu hause? Das arme Schwein.


----------



## Der Schnelle (2. April 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> Ist Der Schnelle immer noch nicht zu hause? Das arme Schwein.



Ich hab bis 20:45 gebraucht bis ich zuhause war! 2 1/2 Stunden mit dem Bike auf den Schultern durchs 7G gelaufen und nicht eine einzige Sau angetroffen! 
Es wimmelt den ganzen scheiß Tag nur so von Wanderern und CC Fotzen und ausgerechnet dann.......

Zuhause angekommen mich direkt auf mein Howler gesetzt und zum Syko geeiert um mein Auto abzuholen. 
22:15 war ich dann endgültig zu Hause.

Mir tut sogar ein ganz kleines bischen die Knochen weh! Aber nur ein bischen. So, Bier innen Kopp und ab in die Heia!

Morgen gehts wieder auf die Piste


----------



## Der Schnelle (3. April 2010)

Man tun mir die Schultern weh von der elenden schlepperei!

Wenn sich nix anderes ergibt, ab 15:00 im 7G. 

Fährt denn noch irgendjemand über die Ostertage in irgend einen Park?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (4. April 2010)

also ich meld mich zurück nach meinem boppard ausflug und muss sagen dass die den bikepark irgendwie verschlimmbessert haben.
selbst auf den kleinsten geraden sind mehrere sprünge dicht hintereinander gebaut worden so dass man eigentlich jeden sprung als "gap" in den nächsten springen muss falls man genug speed auf den engen und relativ steilen wegen bekommt und sich traut die zum teil echt üblen sachen zu springen. also mir war das alles nicht so geheuer da. 
meiner meinung nach soll ein bikepark vom schwierigkeitsgrad so sein dass auch ungeübte fahrer ihren spaß haben könnten. für ungeübte fahrer ist boppard allerdings garnix da quasi keine chickenways existieren sondern jede krasse sache entweder genommen oder ganz langsam unfahren werden muss was dem flow der strecke ganz und garnich dienlich ist.
also für nen tagesausflug isses ok zumal man ja nur sprit zahlen muss.das hochschieben geht nämlich in ordnung. allerdings kahm bei mir jetzt nicht so der spaß auf weils zum teil einfach zu extrem gebaut wurde. eine stelle hat ca.6 sprünge auf 15 metern, wie man das ordentlich fahren soll bleibt mir ein rätsel, genauso wie kicker die einfach so zwischen zwei anliegerkurven liegen.
wenn man die nehem soll fliegt man entweder über den nächen anlieger drüber oder mitten rein. irgendwie hab ich bei boppard das gefühl das weniger sprünge und sowas den spaßfaktor erheblich gesteigert hätten. naja wenn man da ist vertseht man was ich meine^^.

an dieser stelle: ich fahr da nich mehr hin ohne meinen g boxx pudel unterm hintern. das übergangs-morewood ist einfach zu hoppelich bei sowas. ich brauch wieder ein schweres rad scheiß auf unter 19 kilo räder 

edit: eine coole sache hatte unser ausflug nach boppard doch. wir haben nämlich amir kabbani(!) live dirtjumpen gesehen mit allem drum und dran.


----------



## publicenemy (4. April 2010)

also ich find boppard auch nich so sahne . mich stören die üblen dirts in der strecke . steh nicht so auf sprünge die einen so super kicken ! ein bonner hat sich da ja den kiefer gebrochen . naja aber besser als nix isses allemal und unterm lift darf man ja nicht fahren aber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (4. April 2010)

ich glaub wo der bonner sich den kiefer gebrochen hat war ich auch im park. der ist irgendwie gegen nen baum gesprungen und hat sich den helm zerbröselt oder sowas. der arme lag dann so halb bewusstlos auf der strecke rum und war nicht wirklich ansprechbar.
boppard übertreibts einfach mit den sprüngen, wie gesagt die nehem den ganzen flow aus der strecke.


----------



## publicenemy (4. April 2010)

ja der war bei diesem großen double iwie 7-10 m oder was? ins flat gelandet....


----------



## NoBeerForFear (4. April 2010)

das war soweit ich weis hinter den beiden drops,wo der übergang zu dem nervigen steilstück ist das in den wald führt. war echt übel den da zu sehen mit blut und verzweifelten leuten und sowas.
 auf der gleichen abfahrt hats mich dann auch zerbröselt^^, bin direkt wie superman in den wald (nach dem steilstück) geflogen und hab versucht nen baum mit meiner schulter zu fällen...naja der baum hat gewonnen und ich konnte fast 3 wochen meinen linken arm nicht mehr bewegen aber zum glück hat mein dainese panzer schlimmeres verhindert. gut das ich das teil hab hat mir schon öfters den tag gerettet. 
und gut dass der vater meiner freundin orthopäde ist


----------



## Wheelsiderider (5. April 2010)

Juhu...ich freu mich schon auf eine Woche Kinderausflug im Sommer!
Ich glaub das wird gut


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

Wer ist denn von euch heute alles in den Hills unterwegs ? Mach mich um 12h mal auf den Weg. Wetter sieht richtig gut aus.............vielleicht sieht man sich ja...............


----------



## publicenemy (5. April 2010)

haha nikolaiiii das wird 2 wochen kinderaussfluuuuuuug mit viel bier grillen und fahren 

by the way , wer hier aus der bonner region startet im sommer runter richtung PDS und umgebung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (5. April 2010)

@Der Schnelle & sykostar: Wo seid Ihr? Heute Krefeld?


----------



## sykostar (5. April 2010)

War eigentlich angedacht. Ich ruf den Schnellen gleich mal an.


----------



## Condor (5. April 2010)

Ich wär für ne Runde gegen 18 Uhr in den Hügeln.


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. April 2010)

Bei mir geht heute gar nix. Hab2 extrem harte tage hinter mir. Doppelsauftage und Sauna Marathon gestern. Ca 8 Stunden Sauna.
Ich bin **** und fertig!

Wenn ich es auf die reihe kriege dann werde ich so gegen 17-18 Uhr al ganz gemütlich nach nem Bier die Breiberge runter rollen und dann ab ins Bett. 
Weis aberr noch nicht ob ich mich dazu hinreissen lassen kann.


----------



## Condor (5. April 2010)

Schreib hier rein, wenn doch... hab grad kein Handy mehr.


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. April 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> Schreib hier rein, wenn doch... hab grad kein Handy mehr.



Wird nix mehr! Ich krieg mich nicht mehr sortiert! Das gibt nur böses Aua wenn ich mich jetzt auf'n Bock schwinge! Morgen auf jden Fall, weis nur nicht welche Uhrzeit!


----------



## Condor (5. April 2010)

Bei mir gleiche Uhrzeit wenns Wetter passt... Morgens bis Nachmittags Boot restaurieren, Abends biken!


----------



## Fabian93 (5. April 2010)

Ist von euch eigentlich ab uns zu wer in SU unterwegs,also Giesela etc.?


----------



## sykostar (6. April 2010)

Der Jörn ist für 6-8 Wochen raus. Harte Geschichte  Den platzieren wir dann zur Eröffnung auf einem Kasten Bier.


----------



## RedHat (6. April 2010)

Was ist den nun mit seinem Knöchel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (6. April 2010)

Bänderriss und andere schöne Sachen. Super Saisonstart


----------



## HeinsD. (6. April 2010)

jo! kommt wer mit nach bad wildbad am dienstag?


----------



## LIDDL (6. April 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> Der Jörn ist für 6-8 Wochen raus. Harte Geschichte .....


So ne Sch****!!! 
dann wünsch ihm mal gute besserung von mir.


----------



## HeinsD. (6. April 2010)

http://homogang.mybrute.com


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. April 2010)

Destructerussum siegt!


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. April 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> Der Jörn ist für 6-8 Wochen raus. Harte Geschichte  Den platzieren wir dann zur Eröffnung auf einem Kasten Bier.



Wenigstens hat Er nicht rumgejammert! 
Auch wenn Er uns beinahe den schönen Biketag versaut hätte, der Sack

Naja, ich hatte ja noch meinen 2 1/2 Stunden Marsch

Freitag so gegen 12-13:00 im 7G !!!!!     ?????


----------



## HeinsD. (7. April 2010)

wie issn das passiert?


----------



## RedHat (7. April 2010)

Naja, Bremsen hätte geholfen, aber wo keine Bremse ist, kann man nicht bremsen. Blöde sache auf jedenfall. Im 7G am letzten teil der Breiberge (Steinfeld) nicht zum stehen gekommen, wir warten am Zaun, er "driftet" uns entgegen und knallt volle Kanone auf ein Nicolai Ion hinterbau. Zwischen seinem Rad und dem Ion war sein rechter Knöchel...
Hoffe war verständlich genug


----------



## Far-Away (7. April 2010)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!
Kommt man denn mit 6-8 Wochen da aus? Ich bin gerad mit "nur" Armbruch in der 5. Woche außer Gefecht und vor der 6.-7. Woche werd ich nicht Fahren können bzw. dürfen  ... und das bei dem geilem Wetter!
Aber auch die Zeit geht vorbei.

Viele Grüße und bis bald Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (7. April 2010)

Wünsch auch gute Besserung,

auch wenn ich dich nicht kenn.
Vieleicht bin ich am SOnntag endlich auch wieder am Start.
Muss noch meine Bremmsleitung kürzen, hoffe das klappt
alles so wie in der ANleitung.

Gruss Gil


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. April 2010)

Chillli schrieb:


> Wünsch auch gute Besserung,
> 
> auch wenn ich dich nicht kenn.
> Vieleicht bin ich am SOnntag endlich auch wieder am Start.
> ...



Komm am Samstag innen Laden, ich mach's dir!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (7. April 2010)

auch von mir alles gute an den jörn. bänderriss ist megakagge und schmerzhaft -.-
das ganze hat aber auch was gutes: wenigstens weist du jetzt warum man sich nicht mit maschienenbau anlegt


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. April 2010)

Wer hat gleich Lust auf Venusberg? Denke ich bin so gegen 13 Uhr oben.


----------



## publicenemy (8. April 2010)

uhhhhhhhwas gibts da oben immoment?
nikolai , hätteste mal frühr sagen müssen , jetzt hab ich den tag schon versaut


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. April 2010)

Opfer.

Bin 14 Uhr oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (8. April 2010)

danke


----------



## sykostar (8. April 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr habt euch alle den 14.04. im Kalender vermerkt und kommt auf ein Bierchen vorbei. So ab 4 könnt ihr mal schauen ob wir es geschafft haben


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. April 2010)

@Daniel:

Danke ?

@syko:

Ist vorgemerkt. Werde mit Rad vor der Tür stehen


----------



## Chillli (9. April 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Komm am Samstag innen Laden, ich mach's dir!



Da komm ich evtl. drauf zurück.
Habe gerade besuch bis Samstag abend, deswegen wird das am
Samstag nix.
Trotzdem Danke  

Bis nächste Woche irgendwie


----------



## Chillli (9. April 2010)

Der letzte Post hört sich irgendwie pervers an


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. April 2010)

Chillli schrieb:


> Der letzte Post hört sich irgendwie pervers an



FSK 18


----------



## NoBeerForFear (9. April 2010)

männerliebe


----------



## Luckfroschi (9. April 2010)

hallo zusammen. ist wer im kaldauer wald unterwegs am wochenende?


----------



## LIDDL (9. April 2010)

sooo, ...liebe DH-Gemeinde, die Durststrecke ist vorüber, das warten hat sich gelohnt  hab gerade das Jedi fertig gestellt 
fühlt sich fürs erste rum rollen auch sehr angenehm an. morgen gibts dann den ersten ausritt, da werden dann auch bessere fotos gemacht

hat denn ausser wildbad schon ein Bikepark offen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. April 2010)

Sehr geil! Viel Spaß mit der Karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (10. April 2010)

Schöne Kiste!
Haste dein Trail verscherbelt?


----------



## LIDDL (10. April 2010)

Chillli schrieb:


> Haste dein Trail verscherbelt?


noch nicht, werde nächste woche das SX-Trail putzen und dann ab damit in Bikemarkt


----------



## LIDDL (10. April 2010)

ich geh gleich fahren, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. April 2010)

Morgen ab Mittag am Venusberg...ist wer dabei?


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. April 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> sooo, ...liebe DH-Gemeinde, die Durststrecke ist vorüber, das warten hat sich gelohnt  hab gerade das Jedi fertig gestellt
> fühlt sich fürs erste rum rollen auch sehr angenehm an. morgen gibts dann den ersten ausritt, da werden dann auch bessere fotos gemacht
> 
> hat denn ausser wildbad schon ein Bikepark offen?



Schicker Eierhobel! Na wenn das mal nicht rockt! Eleganter Arsch muß man sagen!


----------



## Marc B (11. April 2010)

Sodale, in den nächsten tagen will ich mal den Finkenberg-spot besuchen. da ich noch nie da war, kenne ich den genauen Ort und den besten Weg dorthin von Beuel aus nicht. Kann mir jemand eine kurze Beschreibung liefern - dann muss ich nicht so lange rumsuchen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. April 2010)

Finkenbergweg bei Google Earth suchen und ab dafür.
Den Weg bis oben hin durch und dann links in den Wald. Nächste Rechts.

Normal poste ich ja keine Beschreibungen zu Trails, aber da ist wirklich nichts nennenswertes.


----------



## flake77 (12. April 2010)

ich bin letzte Woche mal am Finkenberg vorbei gefahren
ist alles ziemlich kaputt
müsste man erstmal alles neu machen :-(

da würde ich lieber Petersberg oder Löwenburg fahren
da hast du mehr von...


----------



## sykostar (13. April 2010)

Denkt dran, morgen ist Party bei hyperactive angesagt  
14.04. 
ab 4 
in der Mainzer Str. 244


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (14. April 2010)

Was habt ihr denn für Sachen im Laden,alles was auch im Onlineshop direkt lieferbar ist ?


----------



## sykostar (14. April 2010)

So ziemlich alles was bis jetzt auch online ist und noch ein paar andere Sachen, wie z.B. die aktuelle Kollektion von Platzangst. 
Leider haben noch nicht alle Großhändler geliefert, aber voll ist es  
Dazu zählen leider auch die Mondraker, die noch irgendwo in Spanien stecken


----------



## Fussy (14. April 2010)

Hey Sykostar,
habt ihr auch die Mädels-Sachen von Platzangst da?
Wollten auch mal vorbeikommen, werden es heute Abend aber leider nicht schaffen... aber dann vielleicht am WE.

Grüße


----------



## speedos (14. April 2010)

sykostar schrieb:


> So ziemlich alles was bis jetzt auch online ist und noch ein paar andere Sachen, wie z.B. die aktuelle Kollektion von Platzangst.
> Leider haben noch nicht alle Großhändler geliefert, aber voll ist es
> Dazu zählen leider auch die Mondraker, die noch irgendwo in Spanien stecken



Schade... die Mondraker find ich schon sehr ansprechend. Dann poste mal, wenn die im Laden sind!
Viel Erfolg wünsch ich und volles Haus heute bei der Eröffnung.


----------



## RedHat (15. April 2010)

@Der Schnelle: Willingen können wir morgen knicken. Da steht Revision der Seilbahn an. Nur am Samstag hat die Bahn geöffnet. Guckst du hier. Lies dir den Banner unten durch...


----------



## sykostar (15. April 2010)

Dann müssen wir den Trip wohl auf Sonntag verschieben, weil Montag ist der Lift ja wegen Wartungsarbeiten geschlossen.
@speedos: Ich hab gestern das Dune R bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (16. April 2010)

OK, dann an alle Mann! Sonntag gehts nach Willingen

Dann werd ich heute wohl wieder ne einsame Runde im 7G drehen!


----------



## sykostar (16. April 2010)

Du musst nicht alleine fahren


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2010)

Wer ist denn von euch gleich am VB ?


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2010)

Sacht mal, welche hirnverbrannten Vollidioten hatten denn in Höhe Poppelsdorf oberhalb Krankenhaus an dem Spott, die glorreiche Idee mit Sprühfarbe die Bäume und Boden zu bearbeiten. Geht's noch ? Denjenigen sollte man mal so richtig das ungesunde ausm Schädel kloppen. Und als Krönung noch nen Haufen Plastikmüll verteilt ! Verpisst euch in euer Ghetto und überdenkt euer Hobby !!


----------



## publicenemy (18. April 2010)

ich war es nicht . gibts fotos?


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2010)

Paar hab ich gemacht.............den Müll erspar ich euch


----------



## speedos (18. April 2010)

Wie krank ist das denn?! Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das Burschen sind, die dort regelmässig fahren. 
So hirnverbrannt kann doch niemand sein, den selbst genutzten Spot so zu verschandeln


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2010)

Na hoffentlich.................andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das sich da jemand die Mühe macht in den Wald an so eine Stelle zu latschen, um dann so einen Mist zu veranstalten ?!


----------



## speedos (18. April 2010)

Tja... ausschliessen kann man leider gar nix...


----------



## Tesafilm (18. April 2010)

So gestern mal den Hyperactive abgecheckt. Also kann nur sagen ein Besuch lohnt auf jeden Fall. Super Preise, super Kollektion, supernetter Kontakt und der mit Abstand am geilsten eingerichtete Bikeshop, den ich bis dato gesehen habe. Respekt dafür. Wünsche für die Zukunft noch alles Gute und macht weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (18. April 2010)

hörst du es syko? lob schallt aus dem wald!


----------



## LIDDL (18. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sacht mal, welche hirnverbrannten Vollidioten hatten denn in Höhe Poppelsdorf oberhalb Krankenhaus an dem Spott, die glorreiche Idee mit Sprühfarbe die Bäume und Boden zu bearbeiten. Geht's noch ? Denjenigen sollte man mal so richtig das ungesunde ausm Schädel kloppen. Und als Krönung noch nen Haufen Plastikmüll verteilt ! Verpisst euch in euer Ghetto und überdenkt euer Hobby !!


was für eine Kranke Schei***! gibts langsam nur noch vollidioten hier?
Grafitti ist was für graue Wände in der Stadt!


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. April 2010)

Ja, hab ich mich auch schon geärgert, als ich das gestern gesehen hab.

Uns kam das schon merkwürdig vor, beim hochfahren. Da war eine größere Gruppe kiddies incl. abgetakelter Uschis bergab entgegen.  Einige hatten Skateboards dabei, keine Ahnung was man damit im Wald anfangen kann, aber Sprühdosen, Boards und großmäuliges Auftreten sollten wohl die Abendplanung mit den Mädels sichern.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. April 2010)

N'Abend!

In letzter Zeit läuft echt einiges an Scheiß an den Spots hier in der Gegend ab.
Wird irgendwie immer cranker.

Hyperactive ist nur zu empfehlen...schaut einfach mal vorbei!

@Liddl:
Willingen war mal meega geil heute! Hat richtig gerockt!


----------



## sykostar (18. April 2010)

Dank für das Lob  
Der Saisonstart war mal echt gelungen. Ich bin noch immer bis in die Haarspitzen voll mit Adrenalin  Was ein geiler Tag


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. April 2010)

Jaja...es ging schon heute morgen gut los


----------



## sykostar (18. April 2010)

Das musste einfach mal wieder sein


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. April 2010)

Muss auch wiederholt werden.

P.S.: Du hast gleich Post auf deiner Shop Email Adresse.


----------



## Der Schnelle (19. April 2010)

Uuuuuaaaah.................ausgeschlafen!

Willingen noch in den Knochen!
Muskelkater in den Beinen und die Hände fühlen sich wie Atrose an! 
Der Tag war viel zu kurz! 

Mittwoch wollte ich für ein Paar Stunden nach Boppard! Muß aber gegen 15:00 wieder heim, die kleene abholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (20. April 2010)

Hört sich ja alles super an.
Sind die Strecken in Willingen denn was flowiger als in Winterberg?
Wieviel Strecken gibts denn da ?
Auf deren Homepage gibts ja kaum was zu sehen.

Gruss


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. April 2010)

Chillli schrieb:


> Hört sich ja alles super an.
> Sind die Strecken in Willingen denn was flowiger als in Winterberg?
> Wieviel Strecken gibts denn da ?
> Auf deren Homepage gibts ja kaum was zu sehen.
> ...



Ne Freeride und ne DH Strecke! Glaub ich!

Über die DH kann ich nix sagen, es war einfach zu voll um sie zum ersten mal zu testen! Aber die Freeride ist richtig schön flowig, viel Airtime und ein Paar richtig schöne shore's! 
Das dumme nur das ständig der bekloppte Guide mit seiner Gruppe da rumstand und teilweise die Abfahrt versaut hat! Dem Syko hat die Gruppe einfach ein Paar Bikes an die Shore's gelegt so das er nen abgang gemacht hat!

Unter der Woche ist mit sicherheit der absolute Hammer aber am WE nur rappelvoll!
Egal, es hat für 13 abfahrten gereicht!
Und der Muskelkater ist immer noch im Betrieb!


----------



## Fussy (20. April 2010)

Hey,
in Willingen gibts den Freeride, den DH und noch eine 4x Strecke. 
Der Freeride ist echt schön, sehr flowig mit schön geshapten Anliegern und Tables und paar coole Northshores. Der DH ist ziemlich steinig und mittelschwer bis schwer. Bei manchen Sprüngen sieht man die Landung erst ganz kurz vorher usw. 
Der 4x ist etwas abseits, ist eher unspektakulär. 

War letztes Jahr einige Male am Wochenende in Willingen und so richtig krass voll wars nie. Es verteilte sich bisher immer ganz gut, auch wenns was voller war. Denke, es war letztes WE so voll, weil Saisonbeginn, da sind se alle immer heiß....

Gruß,
Nicole


----------



## sykostar (20. April 2010)

Es gibt eine FR, eine DH und eine 4X Strecke im unteren Teil des DH. Laut hören und sagen existiert auch eine Marathon Strecke


----------



## sykostar (20. April 2010)

Da war ich wohl ein wenig zu spät  Normal ist die Zahl der Biker wirklich überschaubar.


----------



## LIDDL (20. April 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Das dumme nur das ständig der bekloppte Guide mit seiner Gruppe da rumstand und teilweise die Abfahrt versaut hat! Dem Syko hat die Gruppe einfach ein Paar Bikes an die Shore's gelegt so das er nen abgang gemacht hat!


ich weiß ja nicht was das vor gefallen ist,......
aber der Guide war der gute Hr. Herrmann von der bike-academy, und glaub mir, der weiß was er tut! 
darüber hinaus gilt auch auf trails, der starke passt auf den schwachen auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (20. April 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> der gute Hr. Herrmann von der bike-academy, und glaub mir, der weiß was er tut!




...aber seine Schüler vllt. nicht, weil Räder an unübersichtlicher Stelle an den Shore zu lehnen ist einfach nur gefährlich und am Absprung zu stehen auch.


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. April 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was das vor gefallen ist,......
> aber der Guide war der gute Hr. Herrmann von der bike-academy, und glaub mir, der weiß was er tut!
> darüber hinaus gilt auch auf trails, der starke passt auf den schwachen auf!



Auch ein guter Herr Herrmann von der Bike Academy hat darauf zu achten das seine schützlinge nicht ihre Bikes gegen oder auf eine stark befahrene shore legen. Das unterliegt seiner aufsichtspflicht diese gefahrenquellen zu unterbinden.


----------



## sykostar (20. April 2010)

Alles ist gut  Kommt trinken und wir machen "hyperactive-love"


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. April 2010)

Fussy schrieb:


> Der 4x ist etwas abseits, ist eher unspektakulär.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???????  4X ist nie unspektuklär!


----------



## Chemtrail (20. April 2010)

Hallo allerseits,
@ Der Schnelle: hab mich dann auch mal angemeldet


----------



## HeinsD. (20. April 2010)

jo, sonntag willingen?


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. April 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> jo, sonntag willingen?



Wieviele passen in dein Auto?

Sonntag soll super warm werden! Wenn ich ausgang bekomme würde ich mich gerne anschließen!
Bis wann mußt du bescheid wissen?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (21. April 2010)

angeblich wurde meine g boxx gestern von nicolai via ups losgeschickt.
also wenn mein rad bis zum we einsatzbereit ist dann bin ich dabei!
endlich wieder richtig biken. geil geil geil geil geil


----------



## HeinsD. (21. April 2010)

hmm. mein auto wird mit 2 leuten plus rad voll sein... hast du nicht so ne dicke karre?


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. April 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> hmm. mein auto wird mit 2 leuten plus rad voll sein... hast du nicht so ne dicke karre?




Ja, 3 Mann, 3 Bikes passen exakt rein! Nur ein Haken hat das ganze..............80 Liter Sprit gehen da  für die komplette fahrt durch
Die fahrt alleine kostet knapp 100 tacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (21. April 2010)

iiiiiiiih spritt. da lob ich mir doch nen t4


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. April 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> iiiiiiiih spritt. da lob ich mir doch nen t4



YO, den T4 hätt ich auch gern!

Ich überlege grad ob ich meine dicke Karre nicht verkloppe und mir nen T4 kaufe!!!!!

Ich häng aber so an meinem Autolein


----------



## Condor (21. April 2010)

Hast Du nen A-Teambus oder wie kommst Du auf solche Trinkfreudigkeit?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. April 2010)

Nissan Pathfinder war das doch oder? älteres Baujahr.


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. April 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> Hast Du nen A-Teambus oder wie kommst Du auf solche Trinkfreudigkeit?



Ich hab nen Pathfinder vom US Markt mit 3,6 L/ V6 / 190 PS! Das Ding ist'n dreckiges arbeitstier mit mal so richtig wumms aber nix für lange Strecken. Als ich mir die Karre gekauft habe, hat der Liter Benzin noch 1,19 DM gekostet! Da war das noch schnuppe vor 10 Jahren.

@Heins.D        Sonntag ist bei mir geknickt. Die Dame von der Rennleitung hat mir Startverbot erteilt.
Ich fahr am Montag ganz früh morgens mit dem Firmenflitzer meiner Frau, da passt grad mal 1 Bike rein aber dafür verbraucht die Gurke nur 5 Liter!

Wird wohl'n einsammer Biketag aber ich muß einfach fahren, ich kann nicht anders! Fiiiiiiiiiieber!


----------



## HeinsD. (21. April 2010)

ok, wer kommt mit nach willingen am sonntag, hab noch einen platz frei im auto!


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (21. April 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> ok, wer kommt mit nach willingen am sonntag, hab noch einen platz frei im auto!




jooaa ja doch...könntich mir gut vorstellen 
wie wo wann gehts los?
wat kost sprit....?


----------



## LIDDL (22. April 2010)

wenn da noch ein Platz nach Willingen frei ist, würde ich auch mit kommen


----------



## NoBeerForFear (22. April 2010)

so heute sollte die g boxx kommen. jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt...
also syko und moi hatten auch überlegt nach willingen zu cruisen  von sonntag auf montag mit übernachtung im wurfzelt. das aber auch nur wenn mein rad fertig ist. mein motorisiertes vortbewegungsmittel ist leider ne c-klasse.
die ist leider kein raumwunder und somit mit zwei leuten samt rad voll.
boah hab ich bock auf biken auf dem eigenen rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinsD. (22. April 2010)

ja also mir ist schnuppe, schreibt einfach mal pn wenn jemand mitkommen will. sprit ist so ca. liftkartenpreis..
würde schon gerne relativ früh hin, also so 8 uhr abfahrt vllt.


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. April 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> sprit ist so ca. liftkartenpreis..



Junge, junge! Dann haste aber auch'n guten schluckspecht! Dagegen war ich ja am WE'n Spritdiscounter!


----------



## LIDDL (22. April 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Dagegen war ich ja am WE'n Spritdiscounter!


 bei 80ltr verbrauch???? mit dem Sprit komm ich 2 mal dahin!


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. April 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> bei 80ltr verbrauch???? mit dem Sprit komm ich 2 mal dahin!




Ich mußte ja auch das schwere GBOXX Gerät vom Syko mitschleppen! Das hat mir den guten Schnitt versaut!


----------



## HeinsD. (23. April 2010)

ja ist trinkfreudig. aber nicht umsonst


----------



## NoBeerForFear (23. April 2010)

unglaublich aber wahr meine g boxx 2 ist wieder da! 
also wer den pudel kaufen will : besser wirds nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (26. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen, bin vor kurzem in das Siebengebirge (genau nach Rheinbreitbach bei Bad Honnef) gezogen und suche Anschluss, bzw. mal eine Besichtigung der hiesigen Trails. Fahren will ich eigentlich alles, aber CC Touren für den Sonntagnachmittags Ausflug mit Frauchen finde ich schon selber. Also eher die Strecken auf denen ich meine DH Bikes ausführen kann, sind gefragt. Wäre schön, wenn ich mich mal auf einer Euren Runden anschließen könnte.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (26. April 2010)

yo bist du heute schon unterwegs?
wollte nachher mit nem kumpel ins siebengebirge und dort ein bissel heizen.
also wenn du magst poste einfach hier ob du kannst dann nehmen wir dich gerne mit.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (26. April 2010)

so also wir machen uns jetzt auf den weg. wenn du im laufe des tages doch noch kannst dann poste es hier. ich hab nämlich internet-flatrate mit dem handy.


----------



## ojs (26. April 2010)

So spontan geht das leider nicht, gehöre ja zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Bei mir geht es nur abends oder eben am Wochenende.


----------



## Der Schnelle (26. April 2010)

@Syko, die Wunde am Arm geht bis auf den knochen! 

Nachdem meine Frau den ganzen Dreck schmerzhafterweise da rausgepuhlt hat, kam ein schönes stück Knochen zum vorschein

Und zum Dank dafür das sich meine Frau noch fast bekotzt hat, durfte ich mich dann selber verbinden

Das sind meine Liebesgrüße an Willingen!


----------



## sykostar (26. April 2010)

Ist die Gute noch gnädig oder hast du Stubenarrest?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. April 2010)

Was ist denn passiert?

Schonmal vorsorglich gute Besserung!


----------



## publicenemy (26. April 2010)

alles gute der schnelle  hast wenigstens samstags mein radel noch feddisch bekommen? ich möchte kein blut in meiner boxxer haben okay? ich komm morgen wahrscheinlich rein. falls die reifen nich da sind könnt ihrs noch was behalten


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. April 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> alles gute der schnelle  hast wenigstens samstags mein radel noch feddisch bekommen? ich möchte kein blut in meiner boxxer haben okay? ich komm morgen wahrscheinlich rein. falls die reifen nich da sind könnt ihrs noch was behalten



Du hast die Ventilkappe von deinem Dämpfer im Laden vergessen!

@Nikolai, feuchter Boden! Bin hinterm table bei der Landung mit dem Vorderrad nach links weggeschossen und bin mit dem rechtem Arm den kompletten linksausleger entlanggeschräddert! Bin aber noch'n paar Stunden weitergefahren!


----------



## publicenemy (27. April 2010)

oh mist ! ich komm die iwann abholen ! zettel dran damit ihr die nicht verliert ! 
ich krieg das radel jetzt sogar im stand gewhipped . also hinterrad 40 cm versetzt zur seite . tooppppp service !

vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (27. April 2010)

wie schauts aus ?

ich und ein kumpel liltrailer aus kölle wollten am 9. winterberg oder wibe besuchen . morgens hin abends zurück . ich hab lappen er nicht . jemand interesse mit  einem auto für 3 räder? 

grüße


----------



## ojs (27. April 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> wie schauts aus ?
> 
> ich und ein kumpel liltrailer aus kölle wollten am 9. winterberg oder wibe besuchen . morgens hin abends zurück . ich hab lappen er nicht . jemand interesse mit  einem auto für 3 räder?
> 
> grüße



Auch wenn wir uns nicht kennen, ich wäre dabei...


----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2010)

Irgendjemand gleich am V-Berg ?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (1. Mai 2010)

jo und danach zum malteser


----------



## LIDDL (8. Mai 2010)

heute oder morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## ojs (8. Mai 2010)

Wo fährst Du denn?


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. Mai 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> heute oder morgen jemand unterwegs?




Ich würd Morgen Abend gern'n ründchen im 7G drehen!
Kann aber noch nicht 100% zusagen!

Wenn alles klappt dann würde ich auch evtl. nächste Woche Montag nach Willingen! Also nicht den kommenden sondern darauf der !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ne is klar, ne! Wnterberg würde ich mir aber auch noch antun!


----------



## LIDDL (8. Mai 2010)

ojs schrieb:


> Wo fährst Du denn?


 wie immer Venusberg 
muss noch a bissl wohnung putzen, ich denk ich bin gegen halb 4 oben


----------



## ojs (8. Mai 2010)

Ok, ich komm da mal hin. Gibt es da sowas wie einen Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (9. Mai 2010)

Ich versuch mal so gegen 17:30 an der Margarethenhöhe zu sein!

Wer Lust hat................ich wrtae ein paar minuten! 
Die meisten haben ja meine Nummer!


----------



## Condor (9. Mai 2010)

Mit was fährstn Du? Hab hier in Bonn gerade nur meinen Downhiller stehen..
Weiß aber noch nicht ob Zeit da is.


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. Mai 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> Mit was fährstn Du? Hab hier in Bonn gerade nur meinen Downhiller stehen..
> Weiß aber noch nicht ob Zeit da is.



Ich hab nur noch mein SX Trail und des Howler. 
Ich würde auch oben warten wärend Du noch hinauf schiebst! Mit dem SX kann man ja alles fahren!

@Syko; wie siehts bei dir aus? Ich fahre allerdings auch nur wenn's nicht regnet. Bin im umzugsstress und kann mir ne Erkältung nicht leisten!

So, ich geh dann jetzt mal zur Wahlurne!


----------



## sykostar (9. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre um 14.30 zur Wahlurne und dann mit kleinem Anhang weiter zur Magarethe. Ich denke wir sind dann spätestens gegen 15.30 oben.


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. Mai 2010)

Das war ja wieder mal typisch! Meine Frau die Rennleitung hat mir ganz plötzlich völlig unerhofft mal wieder die Startfreigabe entzogen! So dürft ihr bei diesem schönen Wetter alleine fahren und ich bleib zuhause, rege mich tierisch auf und fange dann jetzt gleich an mich zu besaufen!

Viel Spaß dann och.....ygsrifgrifkikfu ****!


----------



## publicenemy (9. Mai 2010)

ohjeee! haste während dem rennwochenende verbotener weise motorgewechselt? wobei dann müsstest du ja ganz hinten starten . du hast irgendetwas verbrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (9. Mai 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Meine Frau ...hat mir ganz plötzlich völlig unerhofft mal wieder die Startfreigabe entzogen! ....... und ich bleib zuhause, rege mich tierisch auf und fange dann jetzt gleich an mich zu besaufen!


selber schuld, wenn sie unbedingt nen daueralki aben will 
kannst ja mal ne kleine Rakete basteln und sie zum Mond schiessen


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. Mai 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> selber schuld, wenn sie unbedingt nen daueralki aben will
> kannst ja mal ne kleine Rakete basteln und sie zum Mond schiessen



Jaja. die Faust hat die Tischplatte gefunden

Hab mir jetzt durch mein Veto das Recht erbrüllt biken zu dürfen!

Apropos bikes........meine Vatertagsplanung hat sich in gefälligkeit aufgelöst so das ich mit dem gedanken spiele am Donnertsg nach Wilingen zu fahren.
Ich hab aktuell 2 plätze inkl. Bike frei! 
Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst!


----------



## publicenemy (9. Mai 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhh MEEEEEEELD!!!!!!!!!

wann is abfahrt?


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. Mai 2010)

Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag in Willingen ist wie folgt:

Morgens, Nebel
Mittags, regen
Abends, regen

Temperatur: 6-8 Grad, gefühlt wie 4 Grad!

Regenwarscheinlichkeit: 75% 

Ich denke ich werde den Aufwand auf gut Glück nicht wagen!
Das war dann wohl auch schon meine Bikeparksaison!
Ich werd mich dann wohl den rest des Jahres mit dem scheiß 7G zufrieden geben müssen!


----------



## publicenemy (10. Mai 2010)

quaaaaaatsch jetzt sei mal nicht soooooooO! regenreifen aufziehen und fertig ! wir sind ja keine grundschulmädchen


----------



## HeinsD. (11. Mai 2010)

jo, morgen so um 2 im 7geb jemand bock?


----------



## Condor (11. Mai 2010)

domi du pappnase.... kannst de definitiv nicht freitag/samstag freinehmen?


----------



## HeinsD. (11. Mai 2010)

jup. so siehts aus. sonntag komm ich nach ac bmwixen


----------



## ojs (11. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich über die kommenden Tage nach Frankreich oder zumindest nach Süddeutschland auf "richtige" Strecken. Aber das Wetter sieht ja überall nur sch... aus. Aber gar nicht fahren und zu Hause den Garten machen ist auch keine Option. Das Wetter in Belgien ist lecker, Sonne und warm. War schon mal jemand von Euch bei den Filthy Trails? Ok, sind nur 70 hm, Fahrzeit max. 1 min, aber nach den Bildern sind die Strecken richtig gut gebaut und von uns ist es auch nicht sooo weit. Will jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Fussy (11. Mai 2010)

Also die Filthys kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Durch die ganze Springerei und Hochschieberei am Steilhang weisste abends auch, was Du getan hast 

Macht viel Spaß da, es gibt Sprünge, Kicker, Drops usw. in verschiedenen Größen, also für jeden was dabei. Der Boden ist sehr sandig und auch bei Regen relativ gut trocken. 

Ich werd mich am WE eeendlich mal wieder aufs Bike schwingen und ne Runde durch 7GB drehen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (11. Mai 2010)

Tach Männers !!
Hab morgen nachmittag auch was frei und will mein neues Bike etwas bewegen^^.
allein is aber fürn popo,und deswegen wollt ich fragen wer lust und zeit hat mitzufahn. Venusberg is kurzfristig planbar weil wohne am selbigen, 7gebirge brauch ich wasvorlauf(fahrt)  für weil kein Auto, ansonsten kann mann noch am hardtberg was fahn

@ OJS hätte bock mit auf die fithys zu fahn!!


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. Mai 2010)

Also, da Donnertsg ja Vatertag ist und ich selbiger bin würd ich trotzdem gerne irgendwo Biken.

Die hauptsache ist; es ist trocken, und irgendjemand anderes außer ich selber sitzt am Steuer denn ich möchte bis spätestens 18:00 Uhr sturzbetrunken sein! 

Voraussetzung ist: es ist nicht im 7G denn da ist zuviel los, es ist trocken( oder so ähnlich ) oder es findet sich eine reltaiv große Gruppe zusammen die einfach Bock hat mit'm Bier im Gepäck auf dem Bike durch die gegend zu fahren! 
Kann auch ruhig einfach nur am Rhein bis nach Köln, von Köln oder what the f*** ever!

Also; wer will fahren? Wer hat Lust auf irgendwas? Gibt es außer mir noch andere Väter in diser Gruppe?


----------



## publicenemy (11. Mai 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Also, da Donnertsg ja Vatertag ist und ich selbiger bin würd ich trotzdem gerne irgendwo Biken.
> 
> Die hauptsache ist; es ist trocken, und irgendjemand anderes außer ich selber sitzt am Steuer denn ich möchte bis spätestens 18:00 Uhr sturzbetrunken sein!
> 
> ...




ich kann deine karre nach willingen fahren und du kannst saufen . musst aber auf der rückbank sitzen denn ich darf aufm beifahrersitz keine betrunkene person während der probezeit befördern 


also? willingen wird trocken wurd mir gezwitschert....


----------



## ojs (11. Mai 2010)

Bin auch noch nicht ganz entschlossen. Die Wettervorhersage für die "Mitte" wird ja permanent besser. Die Filthy's sehen lecker aus, aber Willingen ist natürlich entspannter mit Lift.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (11. Mai 2010)

Gibt es außer mir noch andere Väter in diser Gruppe?[/QUOTE]

Ja !!!
mein nachwuchs is 16 monate alt,und deiner??


----------



## ojs (11. Mai 2010)

Ha, ich bin die alle schon los.


----------



## ojs (12. Mai 2010)

Also, jetzt konkret: Ich würde morgen mal zu den Filthys fahren. Wer kommt mit?

@Dirty Rufus: Deine Meldung habe ich gesehen.

Ich kann bei mir im Auto 3 Personen und 3 Bikes ohne Demontage transportieren. (Mercedes Viano), also ist noch ein Platz frei.

Freitag, Samstag würde ich dann wohl nach Willingen fahren.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (12. Mai 2010)

Dä ,morgen kann ich leider nicht -Familienbesuch-,wäre aber feitag oder sammstag zu 100% dabei. 
wollte gleich gegen 1430 ma los n bischen fahn,aber noch keine ahnung wo...


----------



## flake77 (12. Mai 2010)

Moin, ist morgen irgendwer im 7Gebirge unterwegs?
Hätte zwar schon Lut auf gröberes aber will am späten Nachmittag auf ein Fest. Daher eher ne gemütliche 7Gebirgsrunde... zu gemütlicher Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (12. Mai 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> ich kann deine karre nach willingen fahren und du kannst saufen . musst aber auf der rückbank sitzen denn ich darf aufm beifahrersitz keine betrunkene person während der probezeit befördern
> 
> 
> also? willingen wird trocken wurd mir gezwitschert....



Dann müßte ich dir nur noch beibringen wie Du ohne 3ten Gang fährst! Da liegen die Syncronscheiben nicht mehr syncron. Aber den brauchste sowieso nicht. Angefahren wird im 2ten und dann direkt ab in den 4ten!

Steht jetzt aber noch nicht fest! Wegen Wetter und so. Ich würd bis morgen früh abwarten und dann um 6 mal aus dem Fenster gucken! 

@Rufus. meine kleene ist schon 3 1/2 

kannst dich freuen auf das was noch auf dich zukommt, hehe!

@OJS; vieleicht bekommen wir ja genug leute zusammen das wir in ner schönen großen Gruppe mit 2 karren fahren können! Ich denke dann wäre es auch egal ob Filthys oder Willingen. Filthys war ich noch nie soll aber lustig sein und vor allem nur 1 1/2 Stunden entfernt. Wäre mal ne Überlegung, also mein SAuto ist damit jetzt definitiv voll und Du bräuchtest noch 2 mitfahrer! Wär bestimmt'n Super Vatertag!


----------



## publicenemy (12. Mai 2010)

kein problem . jenachdem schalte ich bei uns im volvo 1 -2 -4 oder 1-2-3-5 
ich hätte tierisch lust auf willingen. du hast mir mein radel so schön zusammengeschraubt und es steht noch fast ganz sauber in meinem zimmer und schreit nach bikepark!



überlegs dir !


----------



## ojs (12. Mai 2010)

Also, ich fahr zur Not auch mit leerer Karre. Hauptsache mein Radl ist drin...


----------



## sykostar (12. Mai 2010)

@Schnelle
Wir fahren morgen nach Willingen und falls es regnet feiern wir eine feucht-fröhliche Party beim Siggi auf der Hütte . Public fährt uns dann zurück und wir beide sitzen hinten


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. Mai 2010)

@ Syko

So machen wir das und wenn Public kein Bock hat uns besoffen mitzunehmen dann übereden wir irgend ne Holländerin uns zu fahren. Die muß ja dann sowieso in die gleiche Richtung


----------



## publicenemy (12. Mai 2010)

also . ich werde heute abend feiern grillen + bier  bin aber um halb 1 oder so zuhause . und ich werde nicht viel trinken . 
damit ich den tag morgen aushalte werde ich wenn möglich auf der hinfahrt pennen 

ich habe kein problem zurück zu fahren . muss halt mit deiner versicherung abgeklärt sein . und je nachdem muss ich halt nen halbes stündchen pause machen zum schlafen . 3 h autobahn sind anders wie 3 h landstraße 

und saufen würde ich erst anfangen wenn wir fertig mim radeln sein . nicht das ich mir was breche und ihr besoffen seid und niemand zum zurückkommen habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinsD. (12. Mai 2010)

hat jemand für morgen willingen noch nen platz frei?


----------



## publicenemy (12. Mai 2010)

@ der schnelle 

wenn man 4 räder mit personen in dein wagen bekommt mit auseinanderbauen hätten wir noch nen 2. erfahreneren fahrer .


----------



## BP. (12. Mai 2010)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> hat jemand für morgen willingen noch nen platz frei?


Bequatsch mal den Christoph, dann hab ich einen...


----------



## ojs (12. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist wohl auch noch einer frei.


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. Mai 2010)

OK, all der guten Laune und Motivation bin ich raus aus Willingen!

75 % regenwahrscheinlichkeit! 3 Grad! Ist mir auch bei all dem Alk zuviel! Saufen kann ich dann auch zu Hause,dafür muß ich dann icht 4 Stunden im Auto sitzen.

Ich möchte dann Morgen mal die Filthys ausprobieren! 
Ich war noch nie da und es sind auch nur 1 1/2 stunden! Vieleicht sieht man sich ja dort!


----------



## HeinsD. (12. Mai 2010)

egal hat sich erledigt bei mir, wer fährt mit am sonntag runter?
hätte zur not noch ein auto wo ich jemanden mitnehmen könnte.
wer bock?


----------



## ojs (12. Mai 2010)

Also, einen Platz für morgen Willingen hätte ich noch frei. Abfahrt 7:30 in Bonn in der Nähe des Pantheons. Alles weitere per PM und Telefon.


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Mai 2010)

Kaaaaaaater! 

Ich kann icht mehr ich bin krank! Werde im 7G meinen Tiger ausnüchtern!


----------



## publicenemy (13. Mai 2010)

also sonntag hätte ich lust auf willingen. iwo noch ein platz frei? dominik?


----------



## LIDDL (13. Mai 2010)

ich bin nicht dabei, bin übers woende in Freiburg / Todtnau , die Strecken sind voll geil. samt regen gabs heut ne dicke Fangopackung   endlich mal wieder nen richtigen DH fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturmvogel (14. Mai 2010)

Also auf die "richtigen" Strecken hätte ich auch Lust  Interessant scheint mir auch Lac Blanc zu sein. Die Tracks in Willingen und WiBe sind ja doch recht "künstlich". Aber man muss ja zufrieden sein mit dem, was man hat  
Ist von Euch (Raum Köln/Bonn) auch einer öfter mal unter der Woche in Willingen oder WiBe (oder auch Boppard oder Filthy Trails) unterwegs? Jobbedingt kann ich auch unter der Woche mal hin, vielleicht kann man Fahrgemeinschaften gründen?


----------



## Chillli (14. Mai 2010)

Bin demnächst auch wieder am start.
Muss noch ne Lungenfellentzündung auskurieren (wassn scheiss).
Habe nen Vectra Combi, da kann ich mind. noch einen oder
vieleicht zwei (muss man mal ausprobieren) mitnehmen.

Dann euch noch viel spass beim biken und bis demnächst

Gruss


----------



## Sturmvogel (14. Mai 2010)

Lungenfellentzündung? Hört sich nicht gut an... Na dann mal gute Besserung.

Joa, ich hätte auch die Möglichkeit im Auto noch 1 oder 2 Leutchen mitzunehmen.


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. Mai 2010)

Das erste WE im Juni wollte ich in Willingen zelten! 

1nen Mitfahrer hab ich schon, 1ner passt noch rein!
D.h. es muß auch noch das Bier mitgenommen werden! Vieleicht leih  ich mir bei nem Kumpel noch'n Hänger, dann kann ich 5 mitnehmen!

Kommt auf die Kosten an!


----------



## Sturmvogel (15. Mai 2010)

Dann hoff ich mal, dass bis dahin wieder humane Temperaturen sind. Heut solls ja dort leichten Schnee-Regen geben *bibber* Wo kann man denn da zelten? Ist das weit von der Seilbahn?


----------



## Flitschbirne (20. Mai 2010)

Warum finde ich den Thread jetzt erst???? Arg 

Moin. Komme aus Weilerswist und bin auch sehr am Freeriden/Bikeparks interessiert. Hab leider keine Karre. Im Raum Köln/Bonn komm ich relativ easy überall mit der Bahn hin. Aber nach Winterberg/Willingen/FilthyTrails ist das so ne Sache.

Deswegen bin ich immer auf der Suche nach Leuten die einen mitnehmen können 

@Der Schnelle: Das erste Juni-Wochenende bin ich leider schon in Österreich. Aber am zweiten Wochenende wär ich glatt dabei


----------



## LIDDL (20. Mai 2010)

so, jetzt is es fix!   bin übers woende in Leogang und evtl nen Tag Schladming


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. Mai 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> so, jetzt is es fix!   bin übers woende in Leogang und evtl nen Tag Schladming



Na dann mal viel Spaß beim rocken!


----------



## mtb-david (21. Mai 2010)

Heute morgen jemand im 7g? Bin mit nem Freund gegen 10 Uhr auf der Margaretenhöhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (21. Mai 2010)

werde heute am Hardberg fahren,wer mit möchte 1500 treffen am parkplatz vorm Malteser Krankenhaus.


----------



## <JoKo> (21. Mai 2010)

suche einen beifahrer für morgen für willingen, da kollege aufeinmal arbeiten muss....
SCHNELL MELDEN


----------



## Bistlie (21. Mai 2010)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> suche einen beifahrer für morgen für willingen, da kollege aufeinmal arbeiten muss....
> SCHNELL MELDEN




Jo icke komm mit


----------



## <JoKo> (21. Mai 2010)

BEKOMMST MORGEN ECHT SCHLÄGE!!!! 
du darfst autofahren, ich chille


----------



## Bistlie (21. Mai 2010)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> BEKOMMST MORGEN ECHT SCHLÄGE!!!!
> du darfst autofahren, ich chille



Ich mag dich auch


----------



## NoBeerForFear (21. Mai 2010)

süüüüüüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (22. Mai 2010)

Viel Spaß beim biken, ich zieh heut um nach Karpatistan

Jetzt muß ich auch immer mim Auto ins 7G


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Mai 2010)

KOTZE!


Heute wurde mein Dialled Alpine gestohlen, trotz ordentlicher Sicherung! Erkennbar an der Pike und dem breiten Reverse XXL fli bar.

Falls es jemand sieht, bitte Bescheid geben, eine Belohnung gibts dann auch.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (22. Mai 2010)

mein beileid.
ich halte augen und ohren offen.
und das gesamte hyperactive team auch ;-)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Mai 2010)

Und da seh ich dich vorgestern vorgestern noch aufm Trail und jetzt ist´s futsch. Miese...ich halt die augen offen!


----------



## Luckfroschi (23. Mai 2010)

hallo. bin morgen nachmittag auf den üblichen homespots im kaldauer wald unterwegs. Wenn wer mit mag einfach pn an mich dan kan man nen treffpunkt ausmachen. ride on !


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Mai 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> KOTZE!
> 
> 
> Heute wurde mein Dialled Alpine gestohlen, trotz ordentlicher Sicherung! Erkennbar an der Pike und dem breiten Reverse XXL fli bar.
> ...




Ich werd ordentlich reinhauen! Ich wohn ja jetzt in Buschdorf, da gibt es das passende klientel!


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Anteilnahme!  Haltet die Augen offen. Wenn ich den in die Hände kriege...


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. Mai 2010)

So, Umzug suck's! Ich bin um 18:00 a Löwenburger Hof und baller mir'n Bier und danach baller ich die Breiberge! Jemand da?


----------



## LIDDL (25. Mai 2010)

so, zurück von der Schlammschlacht in Leogang  ....Montag gabs dann auch a bissl Sonne 

@Moonboot: WTF?!!! so ne Sch****! hoffnetlich sieht jemand das Bike.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. Mai 2010)

ja fett. da werd ich richtig neidisch, möcht ich auf jedenfall auch mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (25. Mai 2010)

Geile Pics!!! Wo war denn da Schlamm???


----------



## LIDDL (26. Mai 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Wo war denn da Schlamm???


  Samstag/Sonntag hats übelst geregnet  
 da hilft  auch kei Hammerschmit   (Bild ist vom Montag=Sonne)


----------



## sykostar (26. Mai 2010)

Genau wie bei meinem letzten Besuch


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. Mai 2010)

Einmal Fango Packung bitte


----------



## NoBeerForFear (27. Mai 2010)

manche leute bezahlen für so ne schlammpackung viel geld.
tja biken macht schön


----------



## Dirty Rufus (28. Mai 2010)

Morgen, Samstag n bischen Venusberg fahrn.treffen hinter der neurochirugie am parkplatz gegen 1430- 1500 .


----------



## publicenemy (30. Mai 2010)

huhuuuuu wie schauts heut aus? wer ist wo unterwegs?


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2010)

Isch mit paar Jungs ab 14h.............aber eher Tour, was dich wohl nicht reizen würde ?! Denke aber der DH bei Friesdorf ist mehrfach dabei


----------



## Der Schnelle (30. Mai 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich jetzt mit Willingen am kommenden WE?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall einige tage dort übernachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (2. Juni 2010)

@Liddl

bist Du am WE mit in Willingen?

Morgen 7G. Uhrzeit nicht klar aber wahrscheinlich auf Grund von Wetter und Wandererbewegung eher so gegen 17:00 Uhr! Wer dabei?


----------



## LIDDL (3. Juni 2010)

ich bin erst ma ausser gefecht, hab mir den großen Zeh gebrochen und muss  2-3 wochen aus setzten :kotz:


----------



## NoBeerForFear (3. Juni 2010)

boah freu ich mich auf den hyperactive betriebsausflug am wochende.
willingen wird hyperactiviert


----------



## Der Schnelle (4. Juni 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> ich bin erst ma ausser gefecht, hab mir den großen Zeh gebrochen und muss  2-3 wochen aus setzten :kotz:



aua, wie haste das denn hinbekommen? War da nicht was mit denn Rippen letztes Jahr? Ah, ich verstehe, Du hast'n Dauerabo im Krankenhaus gebucht!


----------



## RedHat (4. Juni 2010)

@ Liddl: Bin auch erstmal ausser gefecht. Hab mir 3 Bänder in der Schulter gerissen und trage jetzt schön Titan in der Schulter.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (4. Juni 2010)

oh man leute gute besserung, aber wie macht ihr denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (4. Juni 2010)

wie gut das ich nur zur eisdiele fahre und mir da nix brechen kann


----------



## dkleon27 (4. Juni 2010)

@publicenemy
   you just made my day


----------



## LIDDL (4. Juni 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> ... und trage jetzt schön Titan in der Schulter.


immer diese Leichtbaufetischisten 
 gute besserung Jung!


----------



## HeinsD. (7. Juni 2010)

jemand diese woche nach willingen?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (7. Juni 2010)

jan wird auf jedenfall hintuckern.
allerdings ist der nicht mehr radfahr fähig.


----------



## dkleon27 (7. Juni 2010)

bin auch da mittwoch-sonntag


----------



## BP. (7. Juni 2010)

Fahrt bloß nicht dem Domi hinterher, der macht immer alle Anlieger kaputt...


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. Juni 2010)

BP. schrieb:


> Fahrt bloß nicht dem Domi hinterher, der macht immer alle Anlieger kaputt...



Von wann ist das? Wir waren das WE auch dort. Syko hat sich nen fetten 4 fach Schlüsselbeinbruch zugezogen! No beer hat'n Paar Reibekuchen abbekommen und ich hab diesmal Glück gehabt und konnte fröhlich das komplette WE durchballern. Pausenlos den ganzen Tag rauf und runter. Man hab ich'n Muskelkater!


----------



## RedHat (7. Juni 2010)

Oh man! Bald ist das ein forum für Gebrechliche, alle sind kaputt. @Syko:Gute besserung, wird bald wieder laufen!


----------



## sykostar (7. Juni 2010)

Ich muss es in 8 Wochen schaffe, weil es dann nach Portes du Soleil geht  Leider sind die Brüche so kacke, dass ich mir die Platte nicht ersparen kann. Donnerstag kommt das gute Stück rein und dann gehts Freitag nach Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (8. Juni 2010)

hihi sykostar ich wünsch dir das alles gut läuft ! ansonsten übernehm ich dein platz für porte


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Juni 2010)

Alles Gute an alle Verletzten.


Syko, hört sich ja mal gut kaputt an, was haste gemacht?
Sei froh, das es operationswürdig ist, im Sommer will keiner einen Rucksackverband tragen und wo sich danach die Gelenke befinden ist auch eher Glückssache. Lieber ordenlich zusammendübeln, das SB heil für einen Knochen sehr schnell, ich konnte es, auf eigene Gefahr, wieder recht zackig belasten. Muß die Platte nicht nach 6 Wochen wieder raus?


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. Juni 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Alles Gute an alle Verletzten.
> 
> 
> Syko, hört sich ja mal gut kaputt an, was haste gemacht?



Routinefehler! Wenn man die Strecke zu gut kennt dann setzt irgendwann die konzentration aus! 
Ich will auch wieder mit nach Wilingen


----------



## Fabian93 (8. Juni 2010)

> Ich muss es in 8 Wochen schaffe


8 Wochen sollten hinhauen,mit dem Urlaub
Aber wie hast du einen 4-Fach Bruch hinbekommen?
Gute besserung


----------



## mtb-david (9. Juni 2010)

Hey!
Bin auf der Suche nach ein paar guten Abfahrten in der Eifel. Mir wurde der Rotweinwanderweg genannt, aber der ist lang und ich weiß nicht an welchem Abschnitt man da biken kann. 

Lg david


----------



## sykostar (9. Juni 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> 8 Wochen sollten hinhauen,mit dem Urlaub
> Aber wie hast du einen 4-Fach Bruch hinbekommen?
> Gute besserung


Zu schnell, zu hoch und zu weit  Das Übliche halt. Ich denke, dass der Lenker genau den Spalt zwischen Brust- und Schulterprotektor getroffen hat. Das mit dem Urlaub wird wohl klappen und wenn morgen bei der OP nichts Unvorhergesehenes passiert, dann bin ich auch in Willingen dabei


----------



## Fabian93 (9. Juni 2010)

Sei froh das du operiert wirst,Rucksackverband ist(vor allem) bei diesen Temperaturen echt beschissen.


----------



## sykostar (9. Juni 2010)

Bei meinen Brüchen hatte ich auch nicht die Wahl


----------



## Condor (10. Juni 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Von wann ist das? Wir waren das WE auch dort. Syko hat sich nen fetten 4 fach Schlüsselbeinbruch zugezogen! No beer hat'n Paar Reibekuchen abbekommen und ich hab diesmal Glück gehabt und konnte fröhlich das komplette WE durchballern. Pausenlos den ganzen Tag rauf und runter. Man hab ich'n Muskelkater!



Warn am Donnerstag da.

Denjenigen, der einen Tag nach ner ordentlichen Schlüsselbein Op (Platte rein, nicht son hübschen Nagel durchgeschoben) irgendwo hinfährt will ich sehn.... Die Drogen im KH sind zwar gut, aber viel weiter als bis zur Toilette und zurück zum Bett reichts nicht...  aber jut, macht mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Juni 2010)

Find ich auch etwas optimistisch. Fahrverbot, sozialunverträgliche drainage schläuche in der Schulter und Zeugs in der Blutbahn machen es etwas schwierig, aber das kann er ja morgen entscheiden. Autofahren nach ein paar Tagen war auch weniger trivial als sonst, nur mit dem linken Arm fürs Lenken, Schalten und Radio...

Gute Besserung syko, die Röntgenaufnahme ist ja mal herbe. Man sieht sich vielleicht in Willingen.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (10. Juni 2010)

so jetzt für alle die es sehen wollen mal das schlüsselbein von syko.
viel erfolg für morgen!


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (10. Juni 2010)

So um ma wieder aufs Thema zu kommen.... moin 15.35 Köwi fähre...
Sind mit den DH moppeds unterwegs.


PS:
aber auch gute besserung von mir


----------



## LIDDL (11. Juni 2010)

ich werd ab Samstag auch im Hochsauerland (WiBe&Willingen) unterwegs sein.

@ Syko: sieht ja echt heftig aus! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hab den Syk gestern Abend im KH besucht! Die Pics mit den Fischer Dübeln in der Schulter sind nicht von schlechten Eltern!

Und wirklich Fit sah er auch nicht aus! 

Ich will auch wieder fahren aber mein Hobel hats in Willingen ordentlich mitgenommen und muß mal generalüberholt werden. Gabelservice, Schaltwerk Umwerfer, Bremsen, Felgen................werd das gute Stück am WE mal zerlegen müssen!

Viel Spaß euch allen die In Willingen/WiBe oder im 7G sind!


----------



## LIDDL (11. Juni 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> ..... mein Hobel hats in Willingen ordentlich mitgenommen .....Gabelservice, Schaltwerk Umwerfer, Bremsen, Felgen......


is da noch irgendwas ganz an dem ding?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (12. Juni 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> is da noch irgendwas ganz an dem ding?



Bremsenservice gestern erledigt, Schaltwerk gerichtet. Umwerfer wirft wieder, Tiefenschlag ausgebeult und zentriert, alle Lager gefettet und mal mit nem Lappen über das Ding geflogen! 

Morgen früh mach'n Gabelservice und dann bin ich wieder ready to take off!


----------



## Condor (12. Juni 2010)

Jo hat heut Abend jemand Lust so ab ~21 Uhr Breiberge ohne Wanderer 2 mal runterzublasen?


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. Juni 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> Jo hat heut Abend jemand Lust so ab ~21 Uhr Breiberge ohne Wanderer 2 mal runterzublasen?



England -USA


----------



## Condor (12. Juni 2010)

Gerade drum!  Noch weniger Leute im 7Geb unterwegs.
Watt interessiert mich Fußball... (davon sprichst Du doch oder?)


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. Juni 2010)

Ja Fußball!

Kann sowieso nicht Biken weil ich noch'n Gabelservice machen muß!

Viel Spaß beim Hoppeln!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (12. Juni 2010)

theoretisch wäre ich dabei, aaaaaber aus irgendeinem grund ist mein hinterrad platt.
aus dem kofferraum genommen und weg war die luft.
hab leider kein ersatz schlauch hier von daher kann ich erst wieder ab montag

aso ich wollte noch sagen:

ich hab seit gestern abi!!!!


----------



## LIDDL (12. Juni 2010)

komm gerade aus Willingen/Winterberg zurück, absolutes Scheiß wetter da! ich hab sowas von kein Bock mehr auf regen  
ich werd morgen wohl irgendwo unterwegs sein

@ NBFF: herzlichen Glückwunsch, da kommt die WM ja genau  richtig, saufen ohnen ende


----------



## publicenemy (13. Juni 2010)

ohjeee liddl , ich erinner imch noch an die zeiten  winterberg mit regen


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Juni 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> ohjeee liddl , ich erinner imch noch an die zeiten  winterberg mit regen




Ja damals bevor Du geboren warst, so 1991!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. Juni 2010)

so ich bin heute im 7 geb.
hoffentlich entzündet sich nich schon wieder mein po 

http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/heisser-hintern.html

achtung! scherz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Juni 2010)

Es ist total super.

Saison hat gerade erst ordentlich angefangen, da kommt es schon wieder zu Problemen. 
Der V`berg trail ist komplett zu. Man hat in letzter Zeit immer öfter von Vorkommnissen dort gehört (selbst ein unbestätigter Vorfall, bei dem angeblich ein MTB in eine Kindergruppe gerast ist)  und wie das dann halt so kommt...
Fünf Bäume wurden gefällt und in die Einfahrt des Trails gestopft, darunter richtig dicke, schwere Brocken. Außerdem gibts zwei rot/weiß gestreifte Absperrungen mit "einfahrt verboten" Schildern. 

Super gemacht, wer auch immer. Ironiesmilies sind mir gerade ausgegangen.


----------



## publicenemy (14. Juni 2010)

schade ! ich war da seit nem halben jahr nicht :S. 
das mit der kindermenge kann ja immer gewesen sein . was andere personen treiben die im forum NIcht sind kann man nciht wissen .


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Juni 2010)

Echt schade, sehr gute Ecke am Vberg. 

Das mit den Kindern wurde mir jetzt noch mal aus anderer Ecke bestätigt, war wohl auch Polizei mit im Spiel.


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. Juni 2010)

Klingt nicht gut!
Wie wärs mit 3 Wochen warten und dann mit Klappspaten und Stämmen ein Paar kicker draus bauen?

Übrigens sind auch viele Jungs unterwegs die, die foren lesen und die Spots auf gut Glück selber erkunden.

Wenn sie dann gefunden werden passiert genau das! 

Am besten im Forum Stichworte wie V-Berg oder ander anhaltspunkte nicht mehr Preis geben!

Was das 7G angeht kann man nicht viel verheimlichen weil dafür zu viel los ist aber sogenannte Geheimspots kann man damit vieleicht retten!

Es sind im 7G übrigens immer noch diese Pupertierenden Spinner unterwegs die Wanderer bei vollen Tempo in die Büsche jagen.

Ich würde die kleinen Wixer gerne mal in die Finger bekommen. Als ob es nicht reichen würde das wir eh nicht gern gesehen sind. Da muß das nicht noch sein das uns so angebliche Gleichgesinnte noch zusaätzlich Ärger bringen.

Ich hab einfach kein Bock mehr drauf das ich mich ständig mit irgendwelchen ***********n streiten muß!


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Juni 2010)

Naja, der Vberg ist schon groß, und einfache Stichworte helfen da auch nicht, gell Schnelle, wie oft hab ich dir versucht zu sagen wo es ist?

Aber mit weiter ausbauen ist es da nicht getan, da kann man noch nicht mal drüberklettern, da haben viele Bäume ihr Leben für lassen müssen, das sieht aus wie moderne Kunst und die Brocken sind massiv, da könnten viele Leute dran rumschieben, ohne das sich da was bewegt.


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. Juni 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Naja, der Vberg ist schon groß, und einfache Stichworte helfen da auch nicht, gell Schnelle, wie oft hab ich dir versucht zu sagen wo es ist?
> 
> Aber mit weiter ausbauen ist es da nicht getan, da kann man noch nicht mal drüberklettern, da haben viele Bäume ihr Leben für lassen müssen, das sieht aus wie moderne Kunst und die Brocken sind massiv, da könnten viele Leute dran rumschieben, ohne das sich da was bewegt.



****!

Im Wald lauern und darauf warten das so ne Knallchargevorbei kommt bringt auch nicht viel!

Da hilft dann wahrscheinlich nur noch warten bis die Luft dünner geworden ist!

P.S, Du kannst mir strecke trotzdem bei gelegenheit mal zeigen. Dann weis ich wenigstens was ich verpasst hab

Übrigens ist mein Bike wieder Fit und ich werde am Freitag so gegen 17:00- 17:30 an M-höhe sein. Wenn jemand Lust, ich bin auf jeden Fall dort!


----------



## LIDDL (14. Juni 2010)

so ne *******!  Tschuldige dass ich das sagen muss, aber..... ich habs ja prophezeit! 
@ Schnelle: klopf mal bei "Crazy Bobby" + "SCM" und Konsorten.....

@Moonboot: Schaufel auspacken und nen neuen bauen, weit weg von den Idioten
ist dein Bike eigentlich wieder auf getaucht?


----------



## publicenemy (14. Juni 2010)

ohjeeeeee . liddl denkste die warn das?
 @liddl bock auf lac blanc am wochenende?


----------



## publicenemy (15. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen ihr lieben , ich wollt mal fragen ob bei einem von euch noch ein platz frei sit für pds oder ähnliches?
habe zu lang gepennt und jetzt sitz ich da allein und alle haben schon ihren urlaub geplant. nur ich nicht . auto steht eventuell zur verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (15. Juni 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> ohjeeeeee . liddl denkste die warn das?


keine ahnung, aber ich hab die schon bei so ner Aktion erwischt (hatten fast ne Frau übern haufen gefahren) und deren Antwort war: "habt Ihr das blöde Gesicht der Ollen gesehen? war doch geil! gleich nochmal!" 

Sorry, aber da hört für mich der Spaß auf! und wo das endet haben wir ja jetzt gesehen!

Schließe mich da Moonboot an: Super gemacht, wer auch immer.

wegen woende: hab leider kei Zeit, muss arbeiten


----------



## SCM (15. Juni 2010)

Du hast NIEMANDEN ERWISCHT, wie er fast jemanden über den Haufen gefahren hat. Also pass besser auf, was Du wo verbreitest.

*Keiner* der von dir namentlich erwähnten Forenteilnehmer hat die Reaktion der Frau verursacht - insofern ist es einfach nur unverschämt, hier irgendwelche Namen in den Raum zu werfen.

Du hast ne Frau getroffen, die im Unterholz stand und sich beschwert hat. *Weshalb* weißt Du nicht. 

Zum Thema Ursache für die Sperrung: Eventuell bist Du ja in letzter Zeit wieder schreiend und kreischend *alleine *darunter geballert, weil dein neuer Hobel "_so geil_" abgeht.

Eventuell liegt es ja auch daran, dass Du da mit deinen Kollegen fleißig geschaufelt hast.

Ich werde hier keine Antwort auf weitere "Anschuldigungen" geben. Wenn Du noch irgendwas sinnvolles zu sagen hast, schreib mir ne Email oder ruf mich an, dann diskutieren wir dein Problem. Im Forum ist sowas nur peinlich.


----------



## <JoKo> (15. Juni 2010)

ALLE AUF SIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ach neeee, ihr seit doch alle nur inethelden....
wenn man jemanden real trifft, dann macht ihr auf freundlich... keiner eier in der hose oder wie?
oder noch besser über leute lästern, die nicht dabei sind und nächstes mal mit denen fahren.....


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. Juni 2010)

<JoKo> schrieb:


> ALLE AUF SIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ach neeee, ihr seit doch alle nur inethelden....
> wenn man jemanden real trifft, dann macht ihr auf freundlich... keiner eier in der hose oder wie?
> oder noch besser über leute lästern, die nicht dabei sind und nächstes mal mit denen fahren.....



???????????

Du bist im lästern aber nicht ohne, Kollege! Ich kann mich da auch gut dran erinnern das Du dein Maul ganz schön weit aufreißt. Übrigens Eier, ich hab welche, willst Du sie sehen, kleiner?

@Liddl, Crazy Bob kenne ich, bin mal mit ihm gefahren! Hab nicht den eindruck das Er so drauf ist da ich ihn auch öfter mal getroffen habe! 

SCM kenne ich gar nicht, noch nie gesehen, weder ihn noch sein Bike und ich bin eigentlich 2- 3 mal die Woche oben! Da müßte er mir eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen sein! 

Ich habe allerdings schon mehrere Jungs im pupertierendem Alter getroffen von denen ich weis das sie nicht im forum angemeldet sind weil ich sie schon drauf angesprochen habe. Die hatten so ne *******gal Einstellung! Kann mir sehr, sehr gut vorstellen das die mit von der Partie sind. 
Naja, irgendwann wird mir einer von denen mal übern Weg laufen (fahren )! Ich werd ja bekannterweise gerne mal krawallig!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (15. Juni 2010)

tja wenn du die siehst dann will ich nicht die sein. die blöden = teig im video
siehe video:
http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/japanische-pizza-baecker.html


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Es ist total super.
> Der V`berg trail ist komplett zu.........Fünf Bäume wurden gefällt und in die Einfahrt des Trails gestopft, darunter richtig dicke, schwere Brocken. Außerdem gibts zwei rot/weiß gestreifte Absperrungen mit "einfahrt verboten" Schildern................
> 
> Super gemacht, wer auch immer..............



Konnte ich mich heute auch von überzeugen ! Ganz große Leistung. Da fragt man sich doch was da vorgefallen ist, was so eine Reaktion auslöst. Könnte auch vom Sturm sein und die Gelegenheit war günstig das Zeug auf den Trail zu feuern ? Aber ich frag mich echt was immer diese "Vollsperrung" soll. Auch wenn man sich bei angeblichen Aktionen mit gefärdeten Kindern und Polizei nicht wundern muß. Das gehört nun mal bestraft. So schlimm auch irgendwelche Trailrowdies sind, glauben die "Blockierer" das jetzt alle, einschließlich der Vernünftigen zu Hause bleiben. Das es immer diese dämlich Katz und Maus Taktik sein muß ? Dauert doch nicht lange bis der nächste Pfad steht und der Mist von vorne los geht. Anstatt mal endlich zu kappieren das es nicht nur Fußvolk gibt ?! Aber irgendwie scheinen die die Macht zu besitzen einfach alles für sich zu beanspruchen. Obwohl in diesem Fall auch diese nix mehr davon haben. Einfach mal einen der zig Trails nur für Radfahrer frei zu geben und gut ist ? Nee, alles sperren und immer mit der Keule. Keinem ist dadurch geholfen. Weder uns, den unsensiblen Burschen noch dem Fußvolk. Aber das wird sich wohl nie ändern ? Danke allen Beteiligten zu dieser Meisterleistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (17. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Konnte ich mich heute auch von überzeugen ! Ganz große Leistung. Da fragt man sich doch was da vorgefallen ist, was so eine Reaktion auslöst. Könnte auch vom Sturm sein und die Gelegenheit war günstig das Zeug auf den Trail zu feuern ? Aber ich frag mich echt was immer diese "Vollsperrung" soll. Auch wenn man sich bei angeblichen Aktionen mit gefärdeten Kindern und Polizei nicht wundern muß. Das gehört nun mal bestraft. So schlimm auch irgendwelche Trailrowdies sind, glauben die "Blockierer" das jetzt alle, einschließlich der Vernünftigen zu Hause bleiben. Das es immer diese dämlich Katz und Maus Taktik sein muß ? Dauert doch nicht lange bis der nächste Pfad steht und der Mist von vorne los geht. Anstatt mal endlich zu kappieren das es nicht nur Fußvolk gibt ?! Aber irgendwie scheinen die die Macht zu besitzen einfach alles für sich zu beanspruchen. Obwohl in diesem Fall auch diese nix mehr davon haben. Einfach mal einen der zig Trails nur für Radfahrer frei zu geben und gut ist ? Nee, alles sperren und immer mit der Keule. Keinem ist dadurch geholfen. Weder uns, den unsensiblen Burschen noch dem Fußvolk. Aber das wird sich wohl nie ändern ? Danke allen Beteiligten zu dieser Meisterleistung



Word

Ich bin ja schon froh darüber das dieses dämliche Gelaber über den Nationalpark Siebengebirge endlich mal ein Ende gefunden hat!

Ich denke der Unmut der Wanderer ist ausschließlich darauf zu führen das solche Vollidioten die nix besseres zu tun haben als sich im alleingang wie die bescheuerten durch die Trails zu katapultieren ein Grund dafür ist das ständig Leute versuchen uns mit Lächerlichen Stämmen und Ästen davon abhalten wollen irgendwelche Trails zu befahren!

Ich muß erlich sagen das ich bis auf kleine Diskusionen keinen Stress mit Wanderern hatte! Die meisten hatten sogar noch'n Lächeln dafür übrig was wir dort machen und wie wir uns verhalten. Ich kann über die letzten 2 Monate im 7G nur positives berichten, bis auf eine Aktion an der ich selber nicht ganz unbeteiligt war aber ausrutscher und unfälle können passieren, egal ob im 7G oder auf der Straße. Im endeffekt geht es darum wie man sich verhält! Niemand kann behaupten das wir rücksichtslos und unverantwortlich handeln den WIR sind diejenigen die sich mit ALLEN anderen arangieren müssen! 
Naja, bla,bla und viel gelaber! 

Ich bin morgen so gegen 17:00 an der M-Höhe und wenn jemand Bock mitzukommen, ich werde 15 minuten warten und dann werd ich meine Runde drehen!

Vieleicht ha ich Glück und erwisch einen von diesen kleinen Wixern!


----------



## publicenemy (17. Juni 2010)

schnelle , was machst du sonntag? kurztripp ins saure land?


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. Juni 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> schnelle , was machst du sonntag? kurztripp ins saure land?



Ne ich war heute im 7G und für's WE Stubenarrest!

Ich muß langsam mal meine Umzugskartons leer bekommen deswege bleibe ich am WE komplett daheim, Sorry!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2010)

Bezüglich V-Berg und blockiertem Trail.............zensier ich mich mal selber !!


----------



## Chillli (21. Juni 2010)

Tach zusammen,

brauch mal Hilfe. An meiner Totem Coil kommt oben an der Mission 
Control Öl raus. Was kostet denn so eine Rep, oder ist es kompliziert
das selbst zu richten.

Gruss Gil


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Juni 2010)

Hier ab Post #480:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7265964

Die MiCo zu zwerlegen, ist nicht ganz so einfach wie eine Motion Control, da sollte man schon etwas von der Funktion verstehen.
Beim Service von Hartje und Sport import wird dann einfach die Mico getauscht, das kostet dann 100-200â¬.


@LIDDL: Ne, Fahrrad ist noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht, mein Innenlagerwerkzeug Ã¼brigens auch noch nicht. Das brÃ¤uchte ich mal wieder.


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. Juni 2010)

Chillli schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> brauch mal Hilfe. An meiner Totem Coil kommt oben an der Mission
> Control Öl raus. Was kostet denn so eine Rep, oder ist es kompliziert
> ...





Wenn Du magst kannst Du sie am Samstag zu Hyperactive- Bikes bringen. Ich hab ab 11:00 die Werkstatt auf. Ich kann dann mal unverbindlich reinschauen was los ist! Oft ist es nur ne kleinigkeit an der Feststellschraube im inneren und wenn nicht dann kriege ich das auch geregellt. Hab bis jetzt jede Gabel wieder hinbekommen!


----------



## Chillli (21. Juni 2010)

@Schnelle

Dann schau ich wohl am Samstag mal vorbei!!
Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruss Gil


----------



## Dreckfresser (21. Juni 2010)

Hey there,

ich war jetzt zweimal im 7G unterwegs und muss sagen, wenn man sich freundlich und vorausschauend verhält sind ausnahmslos alle Leute, die wir trafen, wirklich freundlich, egal ob Biker oder Wanderer.

Ich finds klasse im 7G (auch wenn ich viele Buckel noch gern aufwärts schiebe^^jaja, Kondition kommt hoffentlich noch) und fahr derzeit, weil ich erst vor kurzem wieder anfing zu biken, noch sehr sehr zurückhaltend.
Ich hoff, dass es so bleibt und freu mich auf jedes zukünftige Aufeinandertreffen da oben 
So long,

der Dreckfresser


----------



## Dirty Rufus (22. Juni 2010)

soo es is ma wieder so weit ,ich darf raus zum spielen ....
Ich will heute ab 1100 von poppelsdorf aus los ,geht ggf richtung hardtberg.Sollte noch jemand mitkommen wollen und eine bessere location befahren will bin ich auch dabei. Ansonsten 1100 + 15 min poppelsdorfer platz is abfahrt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (22. Juni 2010)

@Chilli: 
Hatte das Problem letzten Sommer auch. Ist kein großer Akt. RS hat für die MC-Einheit kein Servicekit welches deinem Problem ein Ende machen würde.
Du musst die MC-Einheit auseinandernhemen. Es gibt im Schaft 2 O-Ringe. Der eine um das FloodGate abzudichten, den anderen um die Compression abzudichten.
Ich habe die O-Ringe, wie auch in einem anderen Thread beschrieben, von der "Stange" geholt.

Hier mal das ganze in Einzelteilen:






Und hier der Interessante teil:





Den O-Ring züber dem Blauen Bauteil und den über dem silbernen Bauteil benötigst du. Wie gesagt, die gibt es von RS nicht da sie in einem solchen Fall nur eine neue MC-Einheit verkaufen 	

Ich habe bis jetzt keine Probleme mit der Mission Control. Die O-Ringe kommen von einem Dichtungshändler (der hat 99 Fantastimillionen O-Ringe) bei Köln Longerich. Mehr Infos zu den Dichtungen findest du hier in diesem Thread, musst dich aber durchwühlen.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2010)

..........jemand heute in den 7Bergen unterwegs ?


----------



## Chillli (22. Juni 2010)

@RedHat

Danke für die Info und die Bilder.
Bin ja eigentlich Industriemechaniker, sollte das eigentlich hinbekommen.
Wo bekomme ich denn das Öl her, zu nem vernünftigen Preis?


gruss Gil


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Juni 2010)

oelscheich24. Versandkostenfrei. Dort gibt es das Fuchs silkolene 2,5er, das ist von der Viskosität recht nah an dem RS Öl, schäumt aber weniger und ist temperaturstabiler.

Obacht, der Verstellbereich der HSC hängt von dem Federvorspannung am Druckstufenkopf an, also je nach dem wo du ihn auf dem Gewinde wieder konterst.


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. Juni 2010)

@Chilli, dann müßte dein Problem für's erste ja gelöst sein! 

P.S Gabelservice ist keine schwere sache, man muß sich nur trauen da ranzugehen!


----------



## Chillli (22. Juni 2010)

Ich probiers einfach mal, ansonsten komm ich mit den 
Eintelteilen zu Dir 

Gruss


----------



## NoBeerForFear (22. Juni 2010)

da freut sich der tom.
endlich wieder ein puzzle


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (22. Juni 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> @Chilli:
> Hatte das Problem letzten Sommer auch. Ist kein großer Akt. RS hat für die MC-Einheit kein Servicekit welches deinem Problem ein Ende machen würde.
> Du musst die MC-Einheit auseinandernhemen. Es gibt im Schaft 2 O-Ringe. Der eine um das FloodGate abzudichten, den anderen um die Compression abzudichten....


hehe hatte heute die druckstufe meiner lyrik auch noch komplett zerlegt, weil mein vorbesitzer die kaputt repariert hatte...

Aber immer wieder toll wenn etwas nach dem reparieren wieder funktioniert


----------



## Dirty Rufus (26. Juni 2010)

Is heute einer hier in der Heimat unterwegs???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trister (28. Juni 2010)

Moin Leute 

Mir wurde meimn bike geklaut und bräuchte mal eure Hilfe es wieder zu  finden das Bike wurde mir in Bad Honnef an diesem Samstag geklaut  Das Bike könnt ihr auf mein  Profil sehen und wenn ihr es sehen solltet meldet euch Bitte , es ist das weiße Nicolai  Tel nummer  ist die 01744162535 

Schon mal lieben dank Hoffe ich bekomme es wieder


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Juni 2010)

Trister schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> Mir wurde meimn bike geklaut und bräuchte mal eure Hilfe es wieder zu  finden das Bike wurde mir in Bad Honnef an diesem Samstag geklaut  Das Bike könnt ihr auf mein  Profil sehen und wenn ihr es sehen solltet meldet euch Bitte , es ist das weiße Nicolai  Tel nummer  ist die 01744162535
> 
> Schon mal lieben dank Hoffe ich bekomme es wieder



Ich hab dir doch schon tausend mal gesagt das Du nicht mit deinem Bike ins Freibad fahren sollst und auch wenn Du in den Biergarten fährst dann nimm endweder die alte Gurke von mir mit oder binde dir das Bike an die Knöchel.

Man Du bist es selber schuld aber Leid tut es mir trotzdem für dich! 

Probiers mal in Kanackistan ( Königswinter )!


----------



## Condor (28. Juni 2010)

War am Samstag dort im Biergarten... da war ja auch noch ein Trödelmarkt und son Fest, vllt ist es ja auch bei einem Trödler gelandet.

Naja, aber mit was Glück ist es ja vllt wirklich bei irgendeinen lokalen Dorfatzen gelandet.


----------



## vegas (28. Juni 2010)

Bin vor kurzem nach Köln gezogen und hab bis jetzt noch GARKEINE Ahnung wo es was fürs Big-Bike zu fahren gibt...
Besonders intressiert mich die Gegend um Siegburg.
Gibts hier sowas wie n wöchentliches Treffen oder so?hab beim übefliegen hier jetzt nichts gefunden


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Juni 2010)

vegas schrieb:


> Bin vor kurzem nach Köln gezogen und hab bis jetzt noch GARKEINE Ahnung wo es was fürs Big-Bike zu fahren gibt...
> Besonders intressiert mich die Gegend um Siegburg.
> Gibts hier sowas wie n wöchentliches Treffen oder so?hab beim übefliegen hier jetzt nichts gefunden



Ja, es gibt hier regelmäßige treffen! Meistens snd wir im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Das Big Bike kannste zu Hause lassen! Meistens reicht ein Freerider. Wir sind immer so ca 2-4 Stunden unterwegs. Gibt schöne kleine knackige Trails. Nix besonderes aber mit gutem Flow! 
Treffpunkte über PM


----------



## vegas (28. Juni 2010)

also mit big bike meine ich n 180mm freerider...
dann melde ich mich nochmal wenns soweit ist
danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (30. Juni 2010)

huhu . jemand auch nächsten mittwoch frei&zeit für nen bikeparkbesuch?


----------



## RedHat (30. Juni 2010)

Hey, wie geht es Sykostar eigentlich? Wie macht sich sein Schlüsselbeinbruch? Man, so ein Wetter und man kann nicht fahren:kotz:


----------



## Der Schnelle (30. Juni 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> Hey, wie geht es Sykostar eigentlich? Wie macht sich sein Schlüsselbeinbruch? Man, so ein Wetter und man kan nicht fahren:kotz:




Whuhaha, der Rethat ist wieder da! Wie? Du kannst immer noch nicht fahren? 
Der Syko träumt von Port du Sol......keine Ahnung wie man den Scheiß schreibt! 
Lasen wir ihn mal träumen. Vieleicht beweirkt es ja Wunder.
Wann kannste wieder? Ich werde wahrscheinlich am 18ten Juli nach meinem Geburtstag ne Altherrenrunde in Willingen machen! Dann bin ich ja bereits 37 und muß mich langsam auf dei Rente vorbereiten!


----------



## publicenemy (30. Juni 2010)

kann der syko nicht mit nach pds?


----------



## RedHat (30. Juni 2010)

Syko träumt, wenn er fahren will. Mit meiner Schulter isses im Moment recht bescheiden. Bewegen geht, belasten noch nocht so recht. Fang gerade erst mit normalem Radfahren und Hantelübungen an. Das Metall unter meinem Schulterdach hat permanent beweglichen Kontakt mit Nerven und Sehnen, also schön aua bei falscher bewegung.
Jedoch kommt der Müll gegen Ende Juli wieder raus, und dann werde ich's Krachen lassen (aber gaaaanz ruhig). Naja, Bänder sind mittlerweile wohl wieder verheilt, Muskeln haben ordentlich abgebaut (wird bei Syko ähnlich sein).

Das war mal ein kleiner Statusbericht


----------



## LIDDL (1. Juli 2010)

Gute Besserung an alle verletzten! werdet bald heile, die saison fängt gerade erst so richtig an 
ich bin Sa. morgends in Neuwied zum Dirten eingeladen, wenn jemand lust hat, => melden, 1 platz hab ich noch.
...und dann ab 09.06. über umwege unterwegs richtung PdS, wer von euch auch die Richtung fährt, ein Zwischenstopp in LacBlanc lont immer  

@Tom: meinst wir können meine Formula-Bremsleitung vorher noch kürzen??? (wäre schön, muss aber nich sein)


----------



## sykostar (1. Juli 2010)

RedHat schrieb:


> Syko träumt, wenn er fahren will.


Ich denke schon, dass ich das packe. Sind ja noch fast zwei Monate hin und ich bin die Tage schon wieder am Rhein langgeradelt. Allerdings werd ich mich in PdS dann ein wenig zurückhalten, zumindest was das Biken angeht  Meine Platte könnt ihr bei meinen Fotos bewundern


----------



## RedHat (1. Juli 2010)

Ok. Unter den bedingungen geht das klar. Hatte sich so angehört das du es richtig Krachen lassen willst

Bei mir kanns in ungefähr 4 Wochen wieder losgehen. ~26.07 OP, dannach wieder beweglich, nach 12 Tagen fäden ziehen ferig 
->So hab ich mir das zumindest vorgestellt.

Eine bekannte hat nach einem BMX Sturz auch das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Sie hat es während der Heilung zuviel bewegt. Es hat sich an der Bruchstelle ein Gelenk gebildet, somit keine Festigkeit mehr. Sie muss jetzt eine fette Metallschiene dauerhaft unter der Haut tragen die das Gelenk versteift. Läuft zwar alles, sieht nur komisch aus. Das Teil ist mal gut durch die Haut zu sehen.
Also: Lass es Ruhig angehen.

So, gute Besserung an alle die es brauchen.


----------



## Der Schnelle (1. Juli 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> @Tom: meinst wir können meine Formula-Bremsleitung vorher noch kürzen??? (wäre schön, muss aber nich sein)



Na klar können wir das! Ich bin nächsten Dienstag den 06.07 ab 16:00 ca. im Laden. Ist ja nur ne Kleinigkeit. Komm einfach mal nach Feierabend rein. Ich denke das ich  bestimmt bis 21:00 dort bin. Ich brauch dafür nur ein Paar Minuten wenn nix anderes gravierendes dazukommt Bring dann aber bitte die Bremsleitungsendhüllsen aus dem Karton mit wenn Du sie noch hast. Ansonsten sag mir schnell bescheid dann ich kann ich Sie vieleicht noch besorgen!


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. Juli 2010)

Wer Lust hat, Freitag 16:30- 17:00 an der M-Höhe! Kleine Feierabendrunde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (9. Juli 2010)

bin morgen ab ca 0930-1000 oben am Hberg wer mit möchte - PM -


----------



## LIDDL (9. Juli 2010)

erst ma ne woche in PdS beine hoch legen


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. Juli 2010)

Buuuuääääääh, meine Kartusche ist geplatzt!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (10. Juli 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Buuuuääääääh, meine Kartusche ist geplatzt!


 Dä !!!! Son schmu.


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. Juli 2010)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Dä !!!! Son schmu.


 Hab isch Kartusche richtig aufgemacht, Gewinde nachgeschnitten, Öl rinn in dat Ding bis zum überquellen, hab isch zugemacht, eingebaut, Öl in dat Rohr, Dä!!!!!
Besser als vorher, dat Ding is gets noch direkter als wie bevor! Wojlla lan!


----------



## Tesafilm (12. Juli 2010)

Oooohja morgen gehts für 4 Tage nach Winterberg  
Wird man auf einen von euch treffen?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (13. Juli 2010)

auf mich jedenfalls nicht.
ich steck alle monetas in mein neues projekt


----------



## Chillli (14. Juli 2010)

Geiles Teil


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. Juli 2010)

Soviel Geld für Pumps????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. Juli 2010)

ja genau ich achte eben auf mein outfit


----------



## NoBeerForFear (15. Juli 2010)

so:


----------



## Fabian93 (15. Juli 2010)

Sehr schönes Teil,nur wollen die Decals auf der Boxxer farblich nicht so ganz passen...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (15. Juli 2010)

liegt an der miesen handy cam.
die farben sind krass unterschiedlich aufm foto aber live merkt man es garnicht.


----------



## Fabian93 (15. Juli 2010)

> die farben sind krass unterschiedlich aufm foto aber live merkt man es garnicht.


Na dann
Schon an der Waage hängen gehabt?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (15. Juli 2010)

ne hab nur eine die 15 kilo maximalgewicht hat. aber von hand gefühl ists so leicht wie mein alter rahmen alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (16. Juli 2010)

Krasses Teil. Was kostet der Rahmen wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (16. Juli 2010)

der rahmen ca. 2400

aber guckst du hier:
http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/product_info.php?info=p81_Summum-Pro-Team.html


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (16. Juli 2010)

Fehlt noch der Obere Teil der Kefü? Oder fährst immer so?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (16. Juli 2010)

der obere teil passt leider nich -.-"
die muttern die die schrauben an ihrem platz halten sind zu groß.
ich guck mal ob so geht ansonsten muss ich mir ne gaaaaaanz klitzekleine kefü holen.
ich glaub aber das sollte halten weil ich vorne eh nur ein kettenblatt fahre und die kette somit recht stramm gespannt ist.
mal gucken vielleicht bieg ich mir dieses metallteil wo der obere teil dran soll so zurecht dass es wieder nen käfig ergibt.
aso hat jemand lust mit auf jungfern fahrt zu gehen?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (17. Juli 2010)

so heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. Juli 2010)

Vieleicht bin ich Morgen gegen 17:00 unterwegs. Würde gerne wieder mal die alte Sonntagsrunde ins Leben rufen! Irgendwie verliert sich hier alles und immer alleine fahren bringts auf die dauer nicht mehr!

Im August werde ich für 2-3 Tage nach Wilingen auf Campingplatz vereisen. Ich hab noch'n Platz frei!

Termin steht noch nicht zu hundert fest weil meine Frau nicht weis wann Sie mir Sturmfrei gibt!


----------



## LIDDL (18. Juli 2010)

so, wieder zurück aus PdS  (ich will da wieder hin,)
hier ma ein kleiner ausblick  
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7733

@NoBeerForFear: sehr schickes Ding haste da


----------



## Der Schnelle (19. Juli 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> so, wieder zurück aus PdS  (ich will da wieder hin,)
> hier ma ein kleiner ausblick
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7733



Ich will auch!


----------



## publicenemy (19. Juli 2010)

wie schauts aus . bricht jemand zum wochenende oder so richtung wibe /willingen auf?


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. Juli 2010)

Freitag 16:30 M-Höhe! Wer Lust hat, ich bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Juli 2010)

Moin zusammen,

mir wurde am Montag in Bonn Puetzchen meine CC Muehle geklaut.

http://www.mein-fahrradladen.de/static_picture/430/12136-_big.jpg

Dunkelgraues Vermont Yawgoo, Suntour Gabel, XT Gruppe und Magura Julie Bremsen.

Wer den Typen sieht kloppt ihn bitte vom Rad und sagt mir Bescheid. Finderlohn 50 Euro...Koeperverletzung bringt eine Bonuszahlung mit sich


----------



## NoBeerForFear (21. Juli 2010)

warum lasst ihr euch alle eure räder klauen ?
aber ich werd ausschau halten.


----------



## ojs (21. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich meine Verletzung auskuriert habe, werde ich wohl im August 2 mal nach PdS fahren. Für die 2te Tour in der letzten Augustwoche hätte ich noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (21. Juli 2010)

hey ojs, meld dich mal zum biken ich würd dich gern mal kennenlernen. 
pds wird für mich jedoch keine option sein weil mir da das kleingeld fehlt (wird alles ins summum gesteckt).
also falls du bock hast am we zu radeln dann meld dich ;-)


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. Juli 2010)

ojs schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meine Verletzung auskuriert habe, werde ich wohl im August 2 mal nach PdS fahren. Für die 2te Tour in der letzten Augustwoche hätte ich noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei.



PDS klingt gut. Meine Frau fährt vorraussichtlich vom 21ten bis 29ten August mit der kleinen in den Urlaub. Wenn mein Chef gnädig ist und mir Frei gibt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Juli 2010)

Morgen zusammen,

heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## LIDDL (22. Juli 2010)

ojs schrieb:


> ...werde ich wohl im August 2 mal nach PdS fahren. Für die 2te Tour in der letzten Augustwoche hätte ich noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei.



hab leider kaum noch Urlaub  , wie kommt man dazu 2x in einem Monat nach PdS zu fahren?


Der Schnelle schrieb:


> ... Würde gerne wieder mal die alte Sonntagsrunde ins Leben rufen! Irgendwie verliert sich hier alles ...


hab zZ nur meine DH-Schüssel, soblad ´s wieder was Uphilltaugliches gibt bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## ojs (23. Juli 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> hab leider kaum noch Urlaub  , wie kommt man dazu 2x in einem Monat nach PdS zu fahren?



Erst 2 Wochen, dann eine Woche arbeiten, dann noch ne Woche. Ging sich leider mit Terminen bei der Arbeit und dem Urlaub meiner Liebsten nicht anders aus.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (24. Juli 2010)

werde heute ma wieder in den heimischen gefilden unterwegs sein.wenn einer mit möchte.... PM
wird wohl ma wieder hberg werden...
zeit: flexiebel ,m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (24. Juli 2010)

Gabel wieder kaputt


----------



## Dweight (24. Juli 2010)

wow nach langen suchen doch mal gefunden.


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. Juli 2010)

Dweight schrieb:


> wow nach langen suchen doch mal gefunden.



Hat auch echt lang gedauert!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. Juli 2010)

so wer ist heute ausser mir noch unterwegs?


----------



## Dweight (25. Juli 2010)

die frage ist wo du unterwegs bist?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Juli 2010)

Ich waere auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dweight (25. Juli 2010)

Hey du wolltest doch wissen wo der North shore steht leider leider nicht hier in der gegend. Aber ich wäre aufjedenfall dabei wenn jemand ideen hat was auf die beine zu stellen. also irgendwas zu bauen oder frei zu kratzen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Juli 2010)

Kommt jetzt wer fahren? 7Geb? Bin auch offen fuer andere Vorschlaege.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. Juli 2010)

also ich wäre dabei gewehsen wenn ich nicht grad gemerkt hätte das mein vorderrad aus einem unerfindlichen grund platt ist 
zu doof das sonntag ist und ich kein schlauch mehr hab -.-*
wenn mir einer einen verkaufen mag wäre ich natürlich wieder dabei(solange es nicht regnet, keine lust auf schlamm schlacht)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Juli 2010)

Mh gerade gesehen, dass meine Busse so schlecht fahren, werde ich denk ich mal morgen unterwegs sein.


----------



## Fussy (25. Juli 2010)

Hey,
wollte auch gleich ne kleine Runde im 7GB drehen. Schlauch hätte ich auch noch da... Regnen solls erst heute Abend.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. Juli 2010)

so doch noch ne shclau hier bei mir gefunden  danke trotzdem fussy 
jetzt gehts ans wechseln. mal sehen ob ichs hinbekomme, ich hasse schlauchwechseln !


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Juli 2010)

15 Uhr MHoehe.

Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. Juli 2010)

mir leider nochwas dazwischen gekommen -....-"
mit mir kannste nicht rechnen leider.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Juli 2010)

Heute war echt geil...brettharter staubiger Boden...so trocken hab ich es im 7Geb noch nie erlebt.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. Juli 2010)

so ist morgen (monatg jemand unterwegs? so gegen mittag? übliche breiberg runde oder ähnliches ohne viel hochstrampeln mit busshuttle 
also wenn jemand bock hat entweder pn oder hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (26. Juli 2010)

guten morgen!. es regnet . es wird matschig. und ich habe bock nachher ne runde zu drehen . wer wäre eventuell dabei?


----------



## publicenemy (27. Juli 2010)

16.00 düsen wir am venusberg rum wer kommen will soll kommen .


----------



## NoBeerForFear (27. Juli 2010)

schön wars heute in den breibergen!
amgenehm warm, keine leute und der trail war teilweise noch nass und somit perfekt um meine neuen reifen einzufahren 
mein rad ist sogar ein bisschen dreckig geworden, wahnsinn oder?
wer ist morgen unterwegs im siebengebirge?


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. Juli 2010)

Sa ma! Habt ihr alle nix zu tun? 

Freitag wie immer 16:30-17:00 an der M-Höhe! Ich hoffe das ich bis dahin meine neue Kartusche hab, ansonsten muß ich wohl wieder ohne Zugstufe fahren. KLapper,klapper, knüppel  Bin aber auf jeden Fall da!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (28. Juli 2010)

so falls heute noch die sonne rauskommt bin ich auf ner schönen matschrunde innen breibergen unterwegs.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (28. Juli 2010)

so wetter scheint besser zu werden. wenns so bleibt bin ich gegen halb 3-3 oben auffer m höhe. wer lust hat : kommen.


----------



## publicenemy (29. Juli 2010)

hat heute jemand lust gaaaaaaaanz chillig im 7gb zu fahren?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (29. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Wetter? Auf jeden Fall.  wann bist du denn oben? ich werd so gegen 2 halb 3 können.


----------



## publicenemy (29. Juli 2010)

joa da könnt ich auch . aber ganz gechillt . also kein stress beim hochschieben . mein kreislauf ist unter aller kanone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (29. Juli 2010)

also hat sich etwas geändert. muss um 16.46 den zug in godesberg nehmen müssen weil mein daddy mich abholen will weil er mich braucht . sprich um 2 pünktlich oben und dann eine runde runter? ich würde davor dann noch ne runde einlegen .


----------



## publicenemy (29. Juli 2010)

hier ist ja echt was los ...


jeman morgen bikepark?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (29. Juli 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8011
Wird noch grösser und schöner...,länger,...
und wenn er feddich is lad ich zum großen einfahren ein.....


----------



## sykostar (29. Juli 2010)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8011
> Wird noch grösser und schöner...,länger,...
> und wenn er feddich is lad ich zum großen einfahren ein.....



Ich bin gespannt 



publicenemy schrieb:


> jeman morgen bikepark?



Werd am So nach Willingen fahren


----------



## NoBeerForFear (29. Juli 2010)

ich wünsch viel erfolg beim buddeln. gibts ne grobe richtung wo der trail liegt? oder ist das alles noch top secret?


----------



## Condor (29. Juli 2010)

Ist das dort... 







?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (30. Juli 2010)

jo, es ist !!
Is aber alles noch nicht wirklich schön....
Also bitte noch was stillschweigen über die örtlichkeit bewahren bitte 
Sobald der trail den anforderungen  für FR bikes (grosse Sprünge, viele anlieger,ggf step up,step down) angepass ist werde ich bescheid geben.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (30. Juli 2010)

warum kennt ihr das und ich nicht?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (30. Juli 2010)

!!!! keine ahnung, es wollte bis jetzt keiner mitfahren...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (30. Juli 2010)

ey ich will! sagt mir bescheid wenn ihr das nächste mal dahin fährst. wo immer das auch sein mag 
bin immer heiß auf neue strecken


----------



## Der Schnelle (30. Juli 2010)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> !!!! keine ahnung, es wollte bis jetzt keiner mitfahren...




Stimmt nicht! Ich wollte! Aber da hatte niemand Zeit!

Werd um 16:00 meine NEUE Kartusche einbauen und bin so gegen 17:30-18:00 an der M-Höhe! Gabel einfahren! Wie siehts da oben aus? Schlammschlacht?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (30. Juli 2010)

Jo ich vermute mal schlammschlacht. Hat ordentlich geregnet.


----------



## publicenemy (30. Juli 2010)

eyyy nobeerforfear ab in den zoOO! nicht heir rumgammeln!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab Handy Internet.


----------



## Der Schnelle (30. Juli 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> Ich hab Handy Internet.



Angeber


----------



## NoBeerForFear (31. Juli 2010)

wer is morgen(sonntag) unterwegs ausser mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (3. August 2010)

Jo, ich ma wieder !!!
Fahre morgen ,Mittwoch gegen 0930 1000, hier los um weiter an der line zu arbeiten.
wer mit möchte PM für die  details.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (4. August 2010)

Sooo, bin wieder zu Hause !! Habe den trail weiter gepimpt  .als nächstes folgt ein Anlieger gefolgt von einem Sprung und danach ist ein Kreisel geplant...
...noch  sauviel Arbeit ,aber es wird sich lohnen.Werde das nächste mal zusehen das ich an einem WE rauskomme,vieleicht kommt ma einer mit und hilft ein bischen ^^ .  
@ Condor : fahr die line demnächst nochma und gib ma n feedback ab, büdde !! 
PS.: den großen anlieger durchtemmeln !!!


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. August 2010)

Ich bin um 17:00 an der M-Höhe!


----------



## <JoKo> (7. August 2010)

hätte für morgen einen platz frei nach willingen, sollte sich nur schnell melden um alles abzuklären


----------



## NoBeerForFear (9. August 2010)

so heute ich und ein kumpel im siebengebirge.
treffpunkt zwischen 12:30 und 13:00 am sealife also wer will der kann


----------



## <JoKo> (10. August 2010)

falls hier jemand in den nächsten tagen bzw. auch nächste woche nach wberg will und eine mitfahrmöglichkeit sucht, der sollte sich bei mir melden


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. August 2010)

Versuche Morgen um 17:00 an der M-Höhe zu sein! Bier und Biken! Wer Lust hat.........


----------



## ojs (17. August 2010)

Also, ich bin vom 21.8. - 28.8. eine Woche in Portes du Soleil. Habe noch Platz in Auto und Unterkunft frei. Das Gebiet ist fantastisch und ich kenne es sehr gut. In einer Woche kann man jeden Trail maximal 1 - 2 mal fahren, wenn man alles sehen will, so "riesig" ist es dort und von extremen Downhill über Endurotouren bis 12 m Drops gibt es dort alles.

Kosten liegen bei ca. 100 Euro Unterkunft, 40 Euro Spritanteil und 70 Euro Liftpass für die Woche. Essen und Ersatzteile natürlich zzgl.

Bei Interesse PM...


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. August 2010)

So, morgen gehts für ne Woche in den Harz! Bike Braunlage, Thale und Hannenklee ausprobieren!
Tschüss dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (17. August 2010)

Ich verdrücke mich am Do auch nach PdS, um ein wenig zu arbeiten  und deshalb ist der Shop bis zum 26.08. geschlossen. Bis denne und allen eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (17. August 2010)

viel spass euch, ich flieg im november nach la palma  -Canaren- ,und das bike kommt mit!!!


----------



## ojs (17. August 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> So, morgen gehts für ne Woche in den Harz! Bike Braunlage, Thale und Hannenklee ausprobieren!
> Tschüss dann!



Vergiss Schulenberg nicht. War zwar lange nicht mehr da, aber der DH war der Hammer...


----------



## Fabian93 (18. August 2010)

> Ich verdrücke mich am Do auch nach PdS, um ein wenig zu arbeiten  und deshalb ist der Shop bis zum 26.08. geschlossen. Bis denne und allen eine gute Fahrt.


Klappt das mit dem fahren auch,also vom Schlüsselbein her?


----------



## sykostar (18. August 2010)

Ich war die letzten drei WE in Willingen, um ein wenig meinen Zustand zu testen und hatte keine wirklichen Probleme. Ich werde mich einfach in Protektoren einpacken und mal die anderen vorfahren lassen ......hmm... oder vielleicht auch nicht


----------



## NoBeerForFear (18. August 2010)

sag mal du willst doch bestimmt meinen neck brace mitnehmen ne?
also wenn du magst darfst du den gerne für den urlaub haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (18. August 2010)

Besten Dank  Ich hab schon gehofft, dass du ihn nicht mehr holen kommst . Ich werd auf der Eurobike mal ein paar besorgen.


----------



## publicenemy (19. August 2010)

yeah! das nenn ich gemeinschaft ! weiter so ! 

leiht mir jemad vlt sein yeti 303 ?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (20. August 2010)

sry hab nur nen mondraker pro team :/


----------



## publicenemy (20. August 2010)

jemand geute unterwegs?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (23. August 2010)

bin morgen ma wieder in den heimischen gewäldern unterwegs und wollt ma fragen ob jemand lust und zeit hat mitzufahren.- Details via PM -


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. August 2010)

So, bin vor einer Stunde aus Braunlage zurückgekommen. Man was für eine Buckelpiste. Nur Wurzelfelder von oben bis unten und dazwischen die Hamer shore's übelst Brutal und Sauschnell! Pack jetzt mein frisch poliertes Bike aus'm Sack und fahr ne Bierrunde im 7G. Bin so gegen 17:00- 17:30 oben!


----------



## publicenemy (27. August 2010)

Möchte heute jemand fahren? Siebengebirge? Ganz entspannt?


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. August 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> Möchte heute jemand fahren? Siebengebirge? Ganz entspannt?



Ich fahr ganz unentspannt im 7G so gegen 17:00-17:30 ca.

Kack Löwenburg und Breiberge lass ich aber weg, die langweilen. Fahr meine alte Pavillonrunde!


----------



## publicenemy (27. August 2010)

Gehts nicht frueher? Jetzt so?


----------



## publicenemy (27. August 2010)

Okay der schnelle. 17.00 margarethenhöhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (27. August 2010)

solange es nicht regnet werd ich gleich der CC-Schüssel im Kottenforst a bissl auslauf gönnen


----------



## publicenemy (27. August 2010)

Also liddl komm doch mit auf ne runde im 7gb ch fahr jetzt gleich los. Handy mit inet dabei


----------



## LIDDL (27. August 2010)

n ander mal  ...und mitm CC-Bike bin ich bergab eh nur ne krücke


----------



## publicenemy (27. August 2010)

Was isn mim canfield?


----------



## publicenemy (27. August 2010)

Kann mir jemand per pn der schnelles handyer schicken?


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. August 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand per pn der schnelles handyer schicken?



Ich hab bis 17:20 gewartet! Wetter war total Geil. Regen, Schlamm, nasse Wurzel, Pfützen von allem etwas nur nicht warm. Der richtige auftakt für die Wintersaison!


----------



## publicenemy (30. August 2010)

34 war ich da  hab versucht deine handynummer zu finden. Ging aber nich. Hab deine Spuren gesehen. Richtung breiberge hat's dich fast rausgehauen oder? Wann bist du im laden ? Muss mein radel abgeben. Iwas mit der Bremse stimmt nicht. Sehr komisch .....


----------



## LIDDL (3. September 2010)

ich fahr morgen nach Willingen u hätte noch nen platz frei


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (3. September 2010)

Ahoi Piraten,
Sonntag gehts nach Belgien, ist auch was näher als das Sauerland. Ca. 1,5std fahrt.
Plätze hab ich zwar keine mehr frei, aber vllt tut sich ja noch wer zusammen 

http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/
Strecken sieht man in den Videos auf der Startseite ganz gut.

Liftkarte 10 = 16 Fahrten

Werden hier so um 8-9 Uhr losfahren... Der Lift macht eh erst recht spät auf .

Cheerio sehen uns da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (4. September 2010)

Jauuu. Word ne schöne bonner truppe. Bis morgen !


----------



## Fabian93 (4. September 2010)

Ihr könnt euch ja mal wieder an der Giesela blicken lassen,haben in den letzten Monaten einiges neues gebaut.

Ab morgen Mittag sind einige von uns da.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (4. September 2010)

giesela? hab ich noch nie von gehört. wo isn das?


----------



## publicenemy (5. September 2010)

Bei der Bettina


----------



## NoBeerForFear (5. September 2010)

ui sehr informativ.


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. September 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> ui sehr informativ.




Ist die Freundin von der Julie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (5. September 2010)

Wollen das halt nicht so mit Ortsbeschreibung hier reinstellen
Ein paar von euch sollten ja wissen wo es ist.


----------



## Beach90 (5. September 2010)

Trotzdem muss man ja nicht so´n Quark antworten... 
Wenn man zur Kaldauer Grube fährt und ein bisschen die Augen aufhat findet man die Giesela eigentlich ganz leicht ...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (5. September 2010)

es gibt auch ne pm funktion so schwer ist die auch nicht zu finden.


----------



## RedHat (5. September 2010)

Das freut zu hören! Gisela jeht es jut! Werde Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mal vorbeischauen. Ist sonst noch bedarf an buddeln? Würde eine Schaufel mitbringen, denn wer fahren will kann auch arbeiten (oder auch nicht).


----------



## Fabian93 (5. September 2010)

Du wirsts nicht wiedererkennen wenn du in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr da warst
Wetter soll ja wieder mies werden...
Wann würdest du denn ca. da sein,dass wenigstens einer von uns dann da ist.
Zum Schaufeln gibts zwar was,haben aber eigentlich alles nötige da


----------



## HeinsD. (5. September 2010)

jo, erbitte einmal wegbeschreibung zu gisela und bettina per pm zwecks fahrrad fahren...


----------



## art.nagel (8. September 2010)

Bissle kurzfistig, aber wenn wer Zeit und Bock hat, ich mach mich gleich in die 7 Hügel. Wetterbedingte freie Wege nutzen  Will Nachtigallental, Löwenburg, evtl Ölberg u Breiberge fahren. Wer will, melde sich! Ride on!

tel. 0151-52455590


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. September 2010)

Ich versuch heute mal um 17:00 an der M-Höhe zu sein! Siegburg ist mir heute zu weit!


----------



## Jupp86 (15. September 2010)

morgen, ich bin neu hier und hab mal ein wenig dieses forum überflogen.

bin auf der suche nach "bikern", bin zwar nicht der perfekte dh und freerider aber fahre trotzdem gerne berge runter;-)

ich bin seit diesem jahr in bonn und war auch diesen sommer im siebengeb. unterwegs, aber ich kenn noch bei weitem nicht alle "guten" wege

freu mich jede neue piste kennenzulernen und gerne auch mal mit ein paar leute zu fahren und nicht auf dauer alleine...


----------



## publicenemy (15. September 2010)

wie wärs mit nem gemeinsamen besäufnis in einer kneipe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. September 2010)

Andy zahlt...ich bin dabei!


----------



## sykostar (16. September 2010)

Das hört sich gut an


----------



## Jupp86 (16. September 2010)

naja da fährt man auch bergab;-)


----------



## publicenemy (16. September 2010)

ich zahle? seit wann das? bier ist doch billig?
5 kästen Ö .und dann ab in park


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. September 2010)

Dann lieber 5 Paletten Original.


----------



## LIDDL (17. September 2010)

hat jemand lust morgen mit nach Belgien zu fahren?


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. September 2010)

Die Zeit ist reif! Ich hab meien Chef dazu gebracht Norco an Board zu holen.

Ab nächste Woche führen wir Norco bei uns im Laden.

Fahrradladen Cycles, Stiftsplatz 1, 53111 Bonn


----------



## publicenemy (23. September 2010)

holt mal lapierre ran


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. September 2010)

Da wird wohl noch noch Spezie und oder Rocky rankommen. Hope ist auch am start! Und wie´s aussieht wird noch n kleiner Laden als Gravitybike shop aufgemacht. Lageplan ist noch geheim! Den werde ich dann leiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (23. September 2010)

.


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> ......und wie´s aussieht wird noch n kleiner Laden als Gravitybike shop aufgemacht. Lageplan ist noch geheim! Den werde ich dann leiten!



Das ganze doch bitte in der Nähe vom jetzigen........dann geht's für mich mal eben ums Eck und alles schön griffbereit


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das ganze doch bitte in der Nähe vom jetzigen........dann geht's für mich mal eben ums Eck und alles schön griffbereit



Wird nicht so weit sein. Wenn überhaupt. Falls nicht gibts denn ganzen kram bei uns im Laden. Norco, Rocky, Hope, Mace, TSG, Ratzefatze, usw.


----------



## Der Schnelle (7. Oktober 2010)

Werde morgen mal so gegen 17:00 an Margarethenhöhe rumlungern! Wenn jemand Lust?


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2010)

Lust ja, die Zeit leider nicht......bin schon ab 14:00 in den Hills unterwegs.....aber irgendwann bin ich mal dabei !!


----------



## sykostar (8. Oktober 2010)

Hossa, wir haben jetzt eine facebook Seite, wo immer die aktuellsten Infos nachzulesen sind:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Bonn-Germany/Hyperactive-bikes-style-and-more/121984291183258
Hier noch was zum gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (10. Oktober 2010)

@syko, mit der Fox sieht das Ding jedenfalls sehr viel geiler aus! 

Wollte heute eignetlich nach Willingen aber mein Budget hat sich gestern grad mal drastig reduziert! Also wieder 7G. Boar ey nicht schon wieder!


----------



## lol^^ (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,
kann mir jemand erklären wie ich auf den berühmten "Bittweg-Anstieg" im Siebengebirge komme?


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2010)

Rauf oder runter


----------



## lol^^ (14. Oktober 2010)

runter


----------



## publicenemy (14. Oktober 2010)

der fängt doch am petersberg an?





am sonntag bin ich mit meiner freundin in boppard . cam dabei . trifft man dort jemanden von euch?


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Oktober 2010)

publicenemy schrieb:


> der fängt doch am petersberg an?



aha, haben die den umverlegt


----------



## publicenemy (14. Oktober 2010)

jaaaaa , hast du das nicht gelesen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Oktober 2010)

ahhhhso ....


----------



## LIDDL (14. Oktober 2010)

wer ma was lustiges sehen will, hier mein kompletter Run vom CaiDom-DH-Marathon (incl aller blöden Kommentare von mir   ) dauer ca. 48min
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9435


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. Oktober 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> wer ma was lustiges sehen will, hier mein kompletter Run vom CaiDom-DH-Marathon (incl aller blöden Kommentare von mir   ) dauer ca. 48min
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9435



Deine Zeit hätt ich gerne. Jetzt weiste wenigsten was nochmal Winter war. Sah ganz schön rutschig aus die Pampe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (15. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr am sonntag wahrscheinlich nach winterberg und nen platz hätt ich noch frei


----------



## HeinsD. (15. Oktober 2010)

komm doch nach willingen, da biste nicht alleine


----------



## sykostar (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd eventuell mitkommen und der Nikolai ist am So auch in Winterberg


----------



## sykostar (15. Oktober 2010)

Hier schonmal ein kleiner Einblick in den neuen Loungebereich oder auch Darkroom von hyperactive  Wir werden die "Lounge" wahrscheinlich gegen Ende des Monats einweihen. Ich geb hier und bei facebook vorher Bescheid.
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!...4&set=a.134330379948649.23592.121984291183258


----------



## jumpgun (23. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag, 24.10.2010, erstes Rasenrennen in Olpe-Fahlenscheid ! 

1 Stunde Fahrt von Bonn aus ! Die Jungs haben sich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt, um ne passable Strecke in den Hang zu graben...

Checkt doch mal www.froerider.de !!!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja...

Sportliche Grüße, Tobsen


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2010)

.........heute und/oder morgen jemand Lust auf 7GB oder Kofo ??


----------



## sykostar (25. Oktober 2010)

Am 13.11. werden wir eine kleine Party veranstalten, um euch unseren neuen Loungebereich und einiges an neuen "bikes, style(s) and more" zu präsentieren. Ich fahre jetzt estmal nach Winterberg


----------



## publicenemy (31. Oktober 2010)

sooooooooo werbung für unsere vorfi paaaty heute in todesbersch !



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TctoqNPJ-w"]YouTube        - ELECTRO GHETTO TECHNO FAUST - 31.10.2010 KLANGSTATION[/nomedia]


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. November 2010)

Werd morgen mittag so gegen 12:00 mal mit meinem neuen Enduro im 7G aufschlagen. 2-3 Stunden touren. Jemand interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (8. November 2010)

Hey! Das geht aber nicht ohne Foto vom neuen Enduro!


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. November 2010)

Werd ich gleich reinstellen! Mal sehen ob das Ding was taugt!


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. November 2010)

So, mein Wintertourenbike. Das SX ist komplett zerlegt und wird erstmal generalüberholt. Im frühjar gehts dann wieder richtig los. Bis dahin wird ein bißchen mehr auf kondition trainiert.


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. November 2010)

So, ab ins 7G. Sauwetter ausnutzen!


----------



## Henki85 (13. November 2010)

Bei dem Wetter willst du fahren?


----------



## sykostar (13. November 2010)

Heute ab 18:00 ist " Neueröffnung".
Mainzer Str. 244
53179 Bonn

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/photo.php?fbid=146230218758665&set=a.134330379948649.23592.121984291183258


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (13. November 2010)

Henki85 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter willst du fahren?


  Yo, war total Geil! Nass, nass und wieder nass, ich bin seit 2 stunden schon wieder zuhause und meine Finger sind immer noch schrumpellig! Das Enduro ist aber supergeil und macht total viel Spaß. Geile perfomance und super Setup auch wenns ******* aussieht! Morgen gehts dann ab innen Urlaub! Malta!Malta, Malta!


----------



## LIDDL (4. Dezember 2010)

snowriding ab 14:30 am V.Berg


----------



## Fabian93 (5. Dezember 2010)

> snowriding ab 14:30 am V.Berg


Wieviel Schnee liegt aktuell ca.?
Dürfte ja heute einiges dazu gekommen sein


----------



## LIDDL (5. Dezember 2010)

gestern waren die bedingungen 1A! alles schön gefroren und super Grip


----------



## Luckfroschi (7. Dezember 2010)

Fabian wan biste das nächste mal an bekannten stellen unterwegs?


----------



## Fabian93 (7. Dezember 2010)

> Fabian wan biste das nächste mal an bekannten stellen unterwegs?


Denke es wird Morgen,hab dann erstmal etwas Ruhe von Klausuren.
Schaufeln wir die Landung morgen fertig?


----------



## Luckfroschi (7. Dezember 2010)

ne geht leider net bin bis samstag in holland.


----------



## Fabian93 (7. Dezember 2010)

Na dann sehen wir uns wohl Sonntag,bin Samstag noch arbeiten.
Sonntag wollten Jan und ich wohl ne runde fahren+schaufeln gehen.


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Dezember 2010)

Wie siehts denn im Moment im 7G aus? Hätte mal wieder Lust mein SX zusammenzubauen! Wer war denn das letzte mal oben?


----------



## Luckfroschi (14. Dezember 2010)

Am 26.12.2010 steht der x-mas ride wieder an.
Wo: an der Gisela
Wann: ab 12.30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (17. Dezember 2010)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> Am 26.12.2010 steht der x-mas ride wieder an.
> Wo: an der Gisela
> Wann: ab 12.30 Uhr



Bin ich im Urlaub!


----------



## Luckfroschi (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche allen hier ein schönes weihnachtsfest


----------



## LIDDL (24. Dezember 2010)

wünsch euch auch n gutes Fest und allst euch reichlich beschenken


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Dezember 2010)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> Wünsche allen hier ein schönes weihnachtsfest



Dito! Schönes Weihnachtsfest Euch allen.
Am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht - Verwandtentournee durch Deutschland. Vielleicht sieht man sich am nächsten Wochenende oder mal in der Woche?

Cheers
Claus.

@Klapperschlange: Haste Dir mal was zum V10 überlegt?


----------



## Fabian93 (24. Dezember 2010)

Alles ein schönes Weihnachtsfest,ein paar wird man ja am Sonntag sehen


----------



## lol^^ (5. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand mal Lust bei besseren VerhÃ¤ltnissen (kein vereister Schnee mehr) den Há» ChÃ­ Minh - Pfad beim Lohmar oder Ã¤hnliches zu fahren?


----------



## Fabian93 (6. Januar 2011)

Mit was für ner Karre biste unterwegs?


----------



## lol^^ (6. Januar 2011)

Ironhorse sunday

oder Müsing c-pro  je nachdem


----------



## Fabian93 (6. Januar 2011)

Sunday auf dem HCM ist mehr als übertrieben,macht mit nem leichteren Bike mit weniger Federweg einiges mehr Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lol^^ (6. Januar 2011)

Tja mehr hab ich aber nicht Ist auch hauptsächlich im DH im Einsatz^^Trotzdem muss ich das nehmen was es gibt. Das Müsing ist eig auch ganz geil, nur am Ende machen dann die Beine wegen dem ganzen mitfedern zu..


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (7. Januar 2011)

Wie schauts im mom im 7geb aus?
Der webcam am Löwenburgerhof zu urteilen liegt noch viel schnee!?!
So sülz matsch schnee ist lästig zum fahren...


----------



## lol^^ (7. Januar 2011)

Jop.. genau dieser Verhältnisse sind aber... Musst noch paar Tage warten, dann drüfts weg sein.. ist nicht mehr besonders viel


----------



## Fabian93 (7. Januar 2011)

> Tja mehr hab ich aber nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wann biste denn unterwegs?


----------



## lol^^ (7. Januar 2011)

Kommt drauf an.. Nächstes Wochenende? Die nächste Woche über, wird bestimmt der restliche Schnee weg sein


----------



## Fabian93 (7. Januar 2011)

Denke,bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sollte sich das Thema Schnee(bis auf die Haufen) bis Sonntag in Wasser gelöst haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (10. Januar 2011)

Ich war gestern in Boppard! Kein Schnee, nur Matsch. Alles fahrbar bis auf die Rampen, Wallride und der große Gap! Hab mich zwar ein Paar hingelegt aber alles schön fluffig weich. Viel Laub! Hab 4 abfahrten gemacht und dazu noch den Wolfkopftrail und den Trail unter der Seilbahn genommen. 

Hat echt Spaß gemacht! Die Saison kann beginnen! Rock'n'Roll! Amfreitag bin ich im 7G!


----------



## RedHat (10. Januar 2011)

Wann willst du am Freitag im 7G aufschlagen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Januar 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in Boppard! Kein Schnee, nur Matsch. Alles fahrbar bis auf die Rampen, Wallride und der große Gap! Hab mich zwar ein Paar hingelegt aber alles schön fluffig weich.



Ahh, du bist also derjenige der Strecke im Winter zu Muhs fährt...

"ACHTUNG: Der Bikepark Boppard hat Winterpause und ist vom 01.11.2010 bis einschließlich 31.03.2011 geschlossen. Das Befahren der Strecken ist in dieser Zeit verboten!"


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Januar 2011)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Ahh, du bist also derjenige der Strecke im Winter zu Muhs fährt...
> 
> "ACHTUNG: Der Bikepark Boppard hat Winterpause und ist vom 01.11.2010 bis einschließlich 31.03.2011 geschlossen. Das Befahren der Strecken ist in dieser Zeit verboten!"



Sei mal nicht päpstlicher als der Papst! 

Ich bin lediglich in den Spurrinnen derer gefahren die schon vor mir da waren!


----------



## sykostar (13. Januar 2011)

Am Montag war die Löwenburg noch gut vereist, aber der Rest ging schon.

Der Blick aus der neuen "hyperactive-Lounge":





*Hier gibt es mehr Bilder*


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Januar 2011)

sykostar schrieb:


> Am Montag war die Lwenburg noch gut vereist, aber der Rest ging schon.
> 
> Der Blick aus der neuen "hyperactive-Lounge":
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## LIDDL (14. Januar 2011)

ich werd am woende am V-Berg mal wieder ne runde radeln gehen. 
jemand bock mit zu kommen?


----------



## abeulr (17. Januar 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


 
Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin neu in der Stadt - wer kennt sich in und um Bonn aus und hat Lust am kommenden Wochenende ne kleine Tour zu starten? Leichtere Freerider Passagen sind willkommen... 

Gruss Ulrike


----------



## Luckfroschi (17. Januar 2011)

Werde am we im Siegburger Raum unterwegs sein. Wenn du magst schliesse dich einfach an.pn an mich


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. Januar 2011)

abeulr schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin neu in der Stadt - wer kennt sich in und um Bonn aus und hat Lust am kommenden Wochenende ne kleine Tour zu starten? Leichtere Freerider Passagen sind willkommen...
> 
> Gruss Ulrike



Häng dich mal einfach mal dran wenns ins Siebengebirge geht! Wir sind regelmäßig dort unterwegs und mittlerweile ist alles wieder befahrbar! 
Am besten per P.N! Spy's are watching us!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fussy (18. Januar 2011)

abeulr schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin neu in der Stadt - wer kennt sich in und um Bonn aus und hat Lust am kommenden Wochenende ne kleine Tour zu starten? Leichtere Freerider Passagen sind willkommen...
> 
> Gruss Ulrike



Hi Ulrike,
bin am Sonntag unterwegs. Falls Du Lust und Zeit hast, kannst Dich ja per PN melden.
Grüße,
Nicole


----------



## könich (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Mir wurde mein Bike in Bonn Beuel geklaut! Wenn einem von euch das Fahrrad mal irgendwo auffallen sollte, bitte meldet euch bei mir. Ich hätte es gerne wieder und den Dieb würde ich auch gerne mal kennenlernen.

Hier ein Foto:






und die verbauten Teile:

Rahmen:    Rockmachine Volcano 90
Federgabel:    Mazocchi Z 150 FR von 2004 - selbstgedrehter Einstellknopf!
Dämpfer:    Fox Racing Shox Vanilla RC - 190mm Einbaulänge - Rote Rock Shox Feder
Bremsen:    Avid Juicy 5 - VR 200mm - HR 180mm    
Schaltung:    Sram X.7
Schalthebel:    Sram X.7
Kurbel:    Shimano Deore XT
Lenker:    Truvativ
Sattelstütze:    Raceface
Laufradsatz:    Nope Fun Works 26 - Track Mack Felge - schwarze Speichen
Reifen:    Maxxis Ardent 2.4 DH
Griffe:        Braun / Goldring
Sattel:        Schwarz


----------



## Der Schnelle (19. Januar 2011)

könich schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Mir wurde mein Bike in Bonn Beuel geklaut! Wenn einem von euch das Fahrrad mal irgendwo auffallen sollte, bitte meldet euch bei mir. Ich hätte es gerne wieder und den Dieb würde ich auch gerne mal kennenlernen.
> 
> Hier ein Foto:
> ...



Auf's Maul hauen erlaubt? Eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen neben biken!


----------



## lol^^ (19. Januar 2011)

Ich komm mit


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (20. Januar 2011)

Hey leude,
hat wer interesse an einem schönen Giant Reign 2 Rahmen in M?




http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/_upload_us/bikes/models/geometry//2007/GU-ReignXO07.jpg
hier noch die Geo.

perfekter Rahmen fürs 7Gebirge


----------



## Fabian93 (23. Januar 2011)

Hier mal unser Jahresvideo 2010

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11354


----------



## Wheelsiderider (24. Januar 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, sorry.


----------



## BP. (24. Januar 2011)

@Fabian93,

spaßige trails habt ihr da!


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Januar 2011)

Sehr schickes Video!

Letztens habe ich mir in XXXXX () mal Eure Trails angesehen...
Gute Arbeit, Respekt! Bisher keine Probleme mit Anwohnern oder Forstamt?

Dieses Jahr steht bei mir übrigens der Kauf eines Enduro/Lightfreeriders an. Nehmt ihr auch mal einen Ü-30er Freeride-Noob mit zum Fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (25. Januar 2011)

Einige von uns sind Ü30 Fraktion


----------



## Flitschbirne (25. Januar 2011)

Wenn das Wetter wieder passt schick ich euch mal ne PM


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

So, hab mir vorhin nach vielen Wochen des hin-und-her-Überlegens und des Recherchierens, ein Torque Alpinist bei Canyon bestellt. Jetzt "nur" noch 9 Wochen Wartezeit durchquälen und dann kann's los gehen. 
Dann könnten wir ja mal ne Altherren/Damen-Ausfahrt starten.


----------



## Der Schnelle (26. Januar 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Einige von uns sind Ü30 Fraktion




Hast Du mich damit gemeint! Unverschämtheit Du Jungspund!


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Januar 2011)

> Hast Du mich damit gemeint! Unverschämtheit Du Jungspund!


Ne,den guten Luckfroschi
Dir bin ich ja bisher nicht wissentlich begegnet(ich->rotes Bighit oder grünes Fr Hardtail)


----------



## flake77 (26. Januar 2011)

haha
naja ich glaube hier gibt es mehr alte Säcke als man glaubt 

bin ja auch schon ne alte Hupe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (27. Januar 2011)

flake77 schrieb:


> haha
> naja ich glaube hier gibt es mehr alte Säcke als man glaubt
> 
> bin ja auch schon ne alte Hupe



ich glaub hier gibts nur einen der älter ist als ich und der fährt nicht mehr mit. Hat Rücken...........

*Ach ja, suche Totem 1 1/8, schwarz. Am liebsten Solo Air zum Umrüsten. *
Ich nehm aber auch ne Coil. Nicht älter als 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich kenn da noch einen der älter ist,fährt hier regelmäßig


----------



## Luckfroschi (27. Januar 2011)

Ja Fabian glaub ich weiß wen du meinst. freu mich aufs biken am we. wetter soll gut werden.


----------



## flake77 (27. Januar 2011)

haha mal nicht wer hat den längsten, sondern wer kennt oder ist der älteste :-D


----------



## abeulr (27. Januar 2011)

Na, dann bin ich ja hier richtig - alte Herren... da kann ein fast altes Mädel ja auch mal mit, odda? Ich würd mich da mal regen, wenn ich das nächste Wochenende in Bonn bin. (dieses wird ausgeflogen)

Greets,
Uli (rike)


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Januar 2011)

Der Threat hies ne zeitlang auch mal Invaliden und Rentner Treff Bonn- Siegburg! Mittlerweile sind auch fast alle wieder fit.  Aua, mein Rücken. Ich muß zum Arzt!


----------



## Fabian93 (28. Januar 2011)

Moment mal,glaube jetzt ist meine Altersgruppe in der Unterzahl


----------



## Luckfroschi (29. Januar 2011)

wasn glück fabian. ü30 rockt


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. Januar 2011)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> wasn glück fabian. ü30 rockt



Knapp 40 rockt noch mehr!


----------



## HeinsD. (29. Januar 2011)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> wasn glück fabian. ü30 rockt




was??? du auch schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (29. Januar 2011)

Luckfroschi schrieb:


> ü30 rockt


da bin ich dabei  
sieht ja echt so aus als wären die Kids in der unterzahl


----------



## Fabian93 (29. Januar 2011)

> wasn glück fabian. ü30 rockt


Ja,dann rock dich morgen mal früh genug aus dem Bett,sonst muss ich dich wach klingeln

Also Uhrzeit bleibt wie vorhin besprochen?


----------



## Luckfroschi (30. Januar 2011)

@heinsD:   ja bin sogar schon drüber.


----------



## Der Schnelle (30. Januar 2011)

HeinsD. schrieb:


> was??? du auch schon?



Das merk ich auch jeden Morgen beim aufstehen au backe mein Rücken und die Knochen und die Beine und die Schultern und die Birne und,und,und

Ach übrigens.........bin am Freitag zu 100% gegen 15:00 im 7G unterwegs. Weiß nur noch nicht mit welchem Bike. Das entscheide ich am Freitag! Ich hoffe es bleibt bis dahin noch schön frostig! Kein Bock auf Matsch. Den vertrag ich nur noch Warm als Fango!!


----------



## Fabian93 (30. Januar 2011)

> Das entscheide ich am Freitag! Ich hoffe es bleibt bis dahin noch schön  frostig! Kein Bock auf Matsch. Den vertrag ich nur noch Warm als Fango!!



Glaub da muss man dich enttäuschen: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005191


----------



## Der Schnelle (31. Januar 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Glaub da muss man dich enttäuschen: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005191



Egal, ich hab grad bei von Rock Shox ne nagelneue Totem für 250 Euro als Händlersuperrabathastenichtgesehen bekommen. Das Ding ist zwar Weis und passt optisch nicht auf mein Bike aber dem Preis ist mir das *******gal und ich baue das Ding Morgen auf meine kleine Schl.... drauf. Damit ist die frage geklärt mit welchem Bike ich fahre.

Ich freu mich ja schon so.................


----------



## ZwiebelII (31. Januar 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> ich glaub hier gibts nur einen der älter ist als ich und der fährt nicht mehr mit. Hat Rücken...........



Was

Wer

Ich?


----------



## Der Schnelle (31. Januar 2011)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Was
> 
> Wer
> 
> Ich?




Könnte knapp hinhauen wenn Du vor 73er Baujahr bist!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (31. Januar 2011)

hehehe für nich gehts grad ma 14 tage nach La Palma -mit bike natürlich- auf bikekur
wünsche euch schöne rides in der heimat
bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (2. Februar 2011)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> hehehe für nich gehts grad ma 14 tage nach La Palma -mit bike natürlich- auf bikekur
> wünsche euch schöne rides in der heimat
> bis denn




Hier schneits schon wieder. Die weise ******* nevt


----------



## abeulr (2. Februar 2011)

na na, komm! schnee ist doch ne feine sache!!!   war am WE im Tiefschnee freeriden im schwarzwald - hat was - echt!


----------



## Der Schnelle (2. Februar 2011)

abeulr schrieb:


> na na, komm! schnee ist doch ne feine sache!!!   war am WE im Tiefschnee freeriden im schwarzwald - hat was - echt!



Das hier ist aber kein Tiefschnee aus dem Schwarzwald sondern Drecksmatschepampe aus'm Siebengebirge

Ich war Wheinachten auch im Oberharz im Tiefschnee biken. Jetzt bin ich aber wieder in Bonn


----------



## RedHat (2. Februar 2011)

Da wird aber jemand weinerlich . Tom, nur nicht Ã¤rgern. Die Sonne kommt bald wieder.

Apropos Schnee: Hat jemand Helicoil-Werkzeug fÃ¼r M4 bzw. M5 Gewinde (weiÃ jetzt gerade nicht genau)? Der Gewindeeinsatz kostet 0,50â¬, das Werkzeug zum bohren, schneiden und Eindrehen 50â¬ (die letzteren 3 benÃ¶tige ich).

Hiermit mÃ¶chte ich einen groÃen Dank an die Fa. RockShox aussprechen, deren findige TÃ¼ftler Ihre Geistesblitze in Magnesium fertigen. Damit die Gewinde der PM Bremsaufnahme mÃ¶glichst oft belastet werden spart man sich den Adapter fÃ¼r groÃe Scheiben. Jetzt, Hokuspokus, ist ein Gewinde im Sack(loch).

WÃ¤re Ã¼ber eine PN hÃ¶chst erfreut.


----------



## Der Schnelle (3. Februar 2011)

RedHat schrieb:


> Da wird aber jemand weinerlich . Tom, nur nicht ärgern. Die Sonne kommt bald wieder.
> 
> Apropos Schnee: Hat jemand Helicoil-Werkzeug für M4 bzw. M5 Gewinde (weiß jetzt gerade nicht genau)? Der Gewindeeinsatz kostet 0,50, das Werkzeug zum bohren, schneiden und Eindrehen 50 (die letzteren 3 benötige ich).
> 
> ...



Ich hab 2 Sets bei mir in der Werkstatt. Ich nehm heute Abend eines davon mit nach Hause. Wann brauchst Du es?

Ach übrigens.......steht ab Juli bei mir im Laden. Guckst Du hier......http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/824191


----------



## Fabian93 (11. Februar 2011)

Wir habens gestern endlich mal zum hyperactive-shop geschafft und muss sagen ich bin echt begeistert,hammer Laden,haben alles was das Herz begehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (11. Februar 2011)

Versuch es auch schon seit Wochen. Aber kommt immer was dazwischen :-(


----------



## LIDDL (11. Februar 2011)

ist immer einen Besuch wert, obwohlich ich es auch schon lange nicht mehr geschafft hab 

is einer von euch am woende 19./20. unterwegs? muss unbedingt ma wieder Biken!


----------



## Fabian93 (12. Februar 2011)

Denke wir werden wieder alle,wie jedes We am biken sein


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Februar 2011)

LIDDL schrieb:


> ist immer einen Besuch wert, obwohlich ich es auch schon lange nicht mehr geschafft hab
> 
> is einer von euch am woende 19./20. unterwegs? muss unbedingt ma wieder Biken!




am 20ten wollte ich mal meine neue Totem einfahren. Weiß nur noch nicht wo! 19ter ist Kindergeburtstag! 20 brüllende Blagen im Haus!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (13. Februar 2011)

Falls ich es bis dahin geschafft habe mein neues fahrfertig zu machen bin ich dabei!


----------



## LIDDL (13. Februar 2011)

ich hab halt immer (nur) noch mein DH-Panzer also wenns 7Geb wird muss ich schieben  , aber ich muss umbedingt mal wieder riden gehen! 
@Fabian: sagt einfach per PM bescheid, ich bin dabei

@Nico:was haste denn neues?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (14. Februar 2011)




----------



## LIDDL (14. Februar 2011)

cooles Ding! und du bist ja leicht genug dass das Sattelrohr nicht reißt!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (14. Februar 2011)

Ja mit meinen 65kg fahrfertigem Kampfgewicht sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Februar 2011)

Jetzt nurnoch so "shorttravel" unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. Februar 2011)

schön grün dieses grün


----------



## Wheelsiderider (14. Februar 2011)

@Fabian: Ja jetzt erstmal. Macht hier irgendwie mehr Sinn und wenn ich das zum Studium wo hinkomme wo es andere Trails gibt, dann hol ich mir vielleicht wieder was dickeres.

Und ja das gruen ist in echt noch viel flashiger, nen richtiges neon


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. Februar 2011)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @Fabian: Ja jetzt erstmal. Macht hier irgendwie mehr Sinn und wenn ich das zum Studium wo hinkomme wo es andere Trails gibt, dann hol ich mir vielleicht wieder was dickeres.
> 
> Und ja das gruen ist in echt noch viel flashiger, nen richtiges neon




Du brauchst das dicke Ding doch eh nur für'n Park! Ich hab meines schon länger nicht mehr aus'm Käffig gelassen. Die meißten Homespots oder Lokaltrails kannste mit nem gutem Enduro fahren. Es ist ja nicht das Bike sondern der Fahrer der bestimmt was geht oder nicht! Ich für meinen teil hab festgestellt das man mit nem Enduro so einiges reißen kann vor allem weil die neuen Enduros alle Freeride und Bikepark tauglich sind und absolut Uphillfähig! Am federweg solls ja mit 160mm nicht mangeln. Reighn oder SX haben ja auch nicht mehr und damit kannste alles ballern. Spaß soll es machen, what ever you ride, ride on!


----------



## BIKESTARR (17. Februar 2011)

Und jetzt eine Frage:
Wo sind die besten Plätze um zum Freeriding (Region Siegburg), und wo genau
ist die Kaldauer Grube/Steinbruch???


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. Februar 2011)

Wo die Kaldauer Grube ist sagt dir sogar Google Earth.

Die anderen Spots wird dir hier oeffentlich kaum jemand schreiben. Fahr mit Leuten mit und die zeigen dir wo was geht.


----------



## big-daddy (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier und auch mehr oder weniger neu in bonn. wuerde mich gerne euch anschliessen, habe allerdings noch nicht die entsprechende ausruetstung (und auch erfahrung) , sprich bike ist noch ein guenstiges hardtail. und da stellt sich auch schon direkt die frage: da radon hier in bonn ansaessig ist und ich was downhill/freeride angeht anfaenger bin, hatte ich geplant mir demnaechst wenn die neuen 2011er Modelle draussen sind, eins von denen zuzulegen und dann mehr downhill/freeride zu machen als cross country.
koennt ihr mir dazu vll kurz eure meinung sagen, was das bike angeht ? bin damit gut beraten oder sollte ich auf einen anderen hersteller setzen ?

Fuer kleine, nicht ganz so downhill/freeride anspruchsvolle touren bin ich natuerlich jetzt schon zu haben 

waere nett, wenn ne kurze antwort kommen wuerde  danke euch !


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (17. Februar 2011)

big-daddy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier und auch mehr oder weniger neu in bonn. wuerde mich gerne euch anschliessen, habe allerdings noch nicht die entsprechende ausruetstung (und auch erfahrung) , sprich bike ist noch ein guenstiges hardtail. und da stellt sich auch schon direkt die frage: da radon hier in bonn ansaessig ist und ich was downhill/freeride angeht anfaenger bin, hatte ich geplant mir demnaechst wenn die neuen 2011er Modelle draussen sind, eins von denen zuzulegen und dann mehr downhill/freeride zu machen als cross country.
> koennt ihr mir dazu vll kurz eure meinung sagen, was das bike angeht ? bin damit gut beraten oder sollte ich auf einen anderen hersteller setzen ?
> 
> Fuer kleine, nicht ganz so downhill/freeride anspruchsvolle touren bin ich natuerlich jetzt schon zu haben
> ...




Moin mooooin,
willkommen im Rheinland . Kommst ja genau Pünktlich vor Karneval 

Zum Fahrrad. Solltest dir erstmal klar machen, was du genau von dem Rad willst..
Nur Downhill? (eher fraglich, da man sows hier nicht unbedingt ausfahren kann)
Freerider (170-180mm) oder Enduro( 160mm) das ist zumindest für die Lokalen Strecken und 7Gebirge völlig ausreichend und bringt Laune.
Naja aber da das alles Geschmackssache und auch ich 1-2 Jahre nur mit Downhiller unterwegs war, sag du es uns .

Beim H&S wo du die Radon's bekommst gibts keine wirklichen DH räder..
En Enduro wirst noch finden viel mehr eher nit, soweit ich weiß.
Sonst schau doch mal bei Hyperactive vorbei. Wirklich schicker Laden! Ist in Mehlem.

Zumal für den Anfang evtl. auch ein Gebrauchtes Rad in Frage kommt? Muss ja nicht gleich das 2011 top of the line sein...die Teile verlieren eh unheimlich schnell an Wert... aber auch da will ich dir nicht rein reden 

Joa soviel erstma...
Cheerio


----------



## Fabian93 (17. Februar 2011)

Geh nicht zum H&S,kann ich echt nicht empfehlen.

Kann dir nur raten dich mal an die Männers vom Hyperactive Bikeshop zu wenden

http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. Februar 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Und jetzt eine Frage:
> Wo sind die besten Plätze um zum Freeriding (Region Siegburg), und wo genau
> ist die Kaldauer Grube/Steinbruch???



Einfach per PM melden. Wir sind ständig unterwegs!
Nix in der Öffentlichkeit, Spy's are everywhere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (17. Februar 2011)

Kaesebroetchen schrieb:


> Moin mooooin,
> willkommen im Rheinland . Kommst ja genau Pünktlich vor Karneval
> 
> Zum Fahrrad. Solltest dir erstmal klar machen, was du genau von dem Rad willst..
> ...



Naja, DH's sind in Planung, sobald der Laden im nächsten Jahr umgezogen ist wird sich auch das Programm ändern. Aber......wir wissen ja alle was von den Bikes zu halten ist. Geh zu Hyperactive. Da machste nix verkehrt.


----------



## big-daddy (17. Februar 2011)

hi, erstmal vielen vielen dank fuer die antworten. cool, dass so schnell rueckmeldung kam.

tja, was die bikes-vorlieben angeht isses ja immer so ne glaubenssache 

also ich werde es mir mit H&S auf jeden fall nochmal ueberlegen und mir Hyperactive mal anschauen.

ziel wird dann anscheinend doch erstmal eher enduro werden, als reines downhill/freeride, was aber schon irgendwie mein ziel ist 

halte auch auf diesen thread hier auf jeden fall ein auge 

danke nochmal !


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Februar 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Geh nicht zum H&S,kann ich echt nicht empfehlen.
> 
> Kann dir nur raten dich mal an die Männers vom Hyperactive Bikeshop zu wenden
> 
> http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/



Wieso denn kein H&S??? Ist einer der günstigsten Shops (auch im Internet),
wenn ich richtig liege. Wenn nicht, belehre mich bitte des besseren.


----------



## RedHat (18. Februar 2011)

günstig != gut


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. Februar 2011)

RedHat schrieb:


> günstig != gut





vor allem gut! Mir tun die Schenkel weh vom klopfen!


----------



## Fabian93 (18. Februar 2011)

> Wieso denn kein H&S??? Ist einer der günstigsten Shops (auch im Internet),
> wenn ich richtig liege. Wenn nicht, belehre mich bitte des besseren.


Also für mich gibt es auch noch andere kriterien als den Preis.
Denke das ist für jemanden der Beratung braucht noch wichtiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Februar 2011)

Beratung brauch ich nicht mehr.

Machen aber immer/manchmal/oft bessere Komponenten als angegeben!!
Für den gleichen Preis. Hab ich oft gehört, kann aber nicht
sagen, ob das immer vorkommt.
Z.B. eigentlich manitou Dämpfer aber Fox war drinne
     oder sramX0 statt X9

Was ich so höre kann ich nichts schlechtes von H&S sagen!!!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand noch irgendne scheibenbremse rumfliegen die er mir als Übergangslösung für mein enduro verkaufen/leihen will?


----------



## jumpgun (20. Februar 2011)

moinsen. 

macht dieser hochgelobte hyperactive shop auch service für meine 160er suntour freeride gabel ?! dann würd ich da mal vorbei schauen, das teil sifft nämlich ganz widerlich und könnte mal ein bisschen professionelle zuneigung gebrauchen... 

schon mal danke für die antworten und wünsche einen trockenen sonntag !


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. Februar 2011)

jumpgun schrieb:


> moinsen.
> 
> macht dieser hochgelobte hyperactive shop auch service für meine 160er suntour freeride gabel ?! dann würd ich da mal vorbei schauen, das teil sifft nämlich ganz widerlich und könnte mal ein bisschen professionelle zuneigung gebrauchen...
> 
> schon mal danke für die antworten und wünsche einen trockenen sonntag !



Schmeiß die Weg. Ist billiger! 

So, jetzt ist's Amtlich. Es kommt noch'n Kind in meine Hütte! Da wird die Saison im nächsten Jahr aber mal drastisch aufs nöitigste reduziert! Muß sehen das ich dieses Jahr noch viel Zeit in Bikeparks investiere. Im nächsten wirds mir 2 Blagen weniger ........


----------



## Dirty Rufus (20. Februar 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Schmeiß die Weg. Ist billiger!
> 
> So, jetzt ist's Amtlich. Es kommt noch'n Kind in meine Hütte! Da wird die Saison im nächsten Jahr aber mal drastisch aufs nöitigste reduziert! Muß sehen das ich dieses Jahr noch viel Zeit in Bikeparks investiere. Im nächsten wirds mir 2 Blagen weniger ........



Na Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!
Und Alles gute für die nächsten 9 Monate


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Februar 2011)




----------



## Condor (20. Februar 2011)

big-daddy schrieb:


> hi, erstmal vielen vielen dank fuer die antworten. cool, dass so schnell rueckmeldung kam.
> 
> tja, was die bikes-vorlieben angeht isses ja immer so ne glaubenssache
> 
> ...



Fahrrad Hübel ist auch gut, wenn Dir z.b. etwas ausn Giant Programm gefällt.


----------



## BIKESTARR (21. Februar 2011)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie teuer es ca. ist eine Federgabel in die Wartung zu geben, und ob es sich lohnt,
eine 50 Gabel in die Wartung zu geben?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Februar 2011)

Definitiv nein! Service kostet immer mehr. 

Kauf dir was neues hier im bikemarkt.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (21. Februar 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie teuer es ca. ist eine Federgabel in die Wartung zu geben, und ob es sich lohnt,
> eine 50 Gabel in die Wartung zu geben?



lohnt nicht... selber machen? so ne Gabel ist ansich auch kein Hexenwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (21. Februar 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Beratung brauch ich nicht mehr.





BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie teuer es ca. ist eine Federgabel in die Wartung zu geben, und ob es sich lohnt,
> eine 50 Gabel in die Wartung zu geben?



Junge, du bist der beste


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. Februar 2011)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Junge, du bist der beste




schon wieder wunde Schenkel


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. Februar 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> schon wieder wunde Schenkel



muss doch hin wieder mal reinschauen, was ihr hier so treibt...


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. Februar 2011)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Junge, du bist der beste


Danke, danke!!

1- Wenn ich zu H&S gehe, und mich vorher lange schlau gemacht hab, was ich haben
möchte, dann frag ich nur noch kurz nen Verkäufer, ob das Ding ok ist.
Wenn er mit abrät, denke ich noch mal gut drüber nach.
2- Federgabeln sind zwar nicht grad das komplizierteste. Bei Fox Gabeln ect. weiß ich,
wie sowas geht. Aber bei dieser Billig Gabel kann ich noch nichtmal den Einstellknopf lösen.
Deshalb geb ich die lieber in die Wartung!!





Ich möchte aber keine 50 Gabel durch eine 300 Gabel ersetzen. Könnt ihr mir die 
Rock Shox Dart3 empfehlen??


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. Februar 2011)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> muss doch hin wieder mal reinschauen, was ihr hier so treibt...



Hier wirds nie langweilig. Der Vollmond ist grad vorbei. Merkste wat?

@Bikestarr. Nein kann mann nicht empfehlen. Was für'n Drahtesel bewegst Du eigentlich. Und wenn Du ne Suntour Duro meinst.......schmeiß das Ding weg und kauf dir für wenig Geld ne Marzocchi 55 von 09. Die bekommste für unter 200 bei Ebay. Abgesehen davon hat ne Dart doch grad mal 100mm. Was willste denn damit fahren? Asphalt?

Hat irgend jemand interesse an einer ungefahrenen '10er Totem Solo Air Mission Control, tapered inkl. Semisteuersatz in Weis?????????????


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Februar 2011)

Fliegt im Moment im Bikemarkt eine rum glaub ich...letztens eine gesehen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Februar 2011)

Enduro ist endlich rollfertig:





es kommen noch:

Gabel --> Lyrik 2 Step Air
Bremsen --> Hope M4 oder X2
Spacer --> 2 Stueck weg
Lenker --> breiterer Flatbar


----------



## Fabian93 (22. Februar 2011)

Würd evt. lieber zu nem anderen Modell der Lyric greifen,alle 2-Step fahrer die ich kenne haben/hatten Probleme mit der Gabel.
Mit der Marzocchi gefällt die Karre zumindest optisch schonmal sehr gut


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Februar 2011)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Enduro ist endlich rollfertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fabian hat recht! Hab meine Lyrik Solo Air auf U-Turn Motion Control umgebaut! Die Lyrik Air geschichten kann ich auch aus schmerzhafter Erfahrung nicht empfehlen. Frag doch mal den Jan. Der hat sich mit ner Air das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Das Ding ist so grad mal als Ligt AM zu gebrauchen und dann darfste noch nicht mal 3 Stufen runterhüpfen. Ich kann dir das Ding aber gerne zu U Turn Motion umbauen wenn Du willst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (23. Februar 2011)

Das die Absenkfunktion der 2-Step grottig sein soll, hab ich auch schon gehört. Aber was soll denn an der Solo Air schlecht sein?
Die Solo Air mit DH Kartusche hab ich seit neuesten hier liegen. Aber wegen defekter Hauptlager am Rahmen steht die Testfahrt noch aus...
Bin mal ein Helius Am mit Solo Air in Winterberg gefahren. Ich fand die Gabel klasse. Ansprechverhalten war genial und besser als bei meiner Coilvariante.

Das Meta ist übrigens


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Februar 2011)

speedos schrieb:


> Das die Absenkfunktion der 2-Step grottig sein soll, hab ich auch schon gehört. Aber was soll denn an der Solo Air schlecht sein?
> Die Solo Air mit DH Kartusche hab ich seit neuesten hier liegen. Aber wegen defekter Hauptlager am Rahmen steht die Testfahrt noch aus...
> Bin mal ein Helius Am mit Solo Air in Winterberg gefahren. Ich fand die Gabel klasse. Ansprechverhalten war genial und besser als bei meiner Coilvariante.
> 
> Das Meta ist übrigens



Du meinst ja auch die 170er Mission Control DH. Na klar ist die gut. Ist ja ne Totem, nur dünner, leichter und 10mm kürzer. Super Ding. Sauteuer und absolut Bikepark fähig! Aber N meinte bestimmt die 160er! Ganz andere Nummer!


----------



## speedos (23. Februar 2011)

Hab die 160er Lyrik als Coilovariante. Hat bis jetzt knapp zwei Jahre schadlos überstanden. Aber erst nach diversen Tests mit Ölviskositäten, Ölständen, Umbau auf Mission Control war ich zufrieden...
Vorsichtshalber werde ich die Solo Air auch mal aufschrauben und die Füllstände checken.

Die alte Coil macht sich jetzt bestens im Hardtail


----------



## Fabian93 (23. Februar 2011)

War bei meiner 66 auch erst etwas skeptisch,nachdem ich die aus ATA umgebaut hab.
Mittlerweile läuft die Gabel ziehmlich genial,dauerte aber einige Zeit bis es so war.
Par Kolben raus,Ölstände+Viskositäten testen,Rc3 Luftkammer mit Druck testen,ATA Absenkung sperren etc.



> Der hat sich mit ner Air das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Das Ding ist so  grad mal als Ligt AM zu gebrauchen und dann darfste noch nicht mal 3  Stufen runterhüpfen.


Was genau meinste damit?


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Februar 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> War bei meiner 66 auch erst etwas skeptisch,nachdem ich die aus ATA umgebaut hab.
> Mittlerweile läuft die Gabel ziehmlich genial,dauerte aber einige Zeit bis es so war.
> Par Kolben raus,Ölstände+Viskositäten testen,Rc3 Luftkammer mit Druck testen,ATA Absenkung sperren etc.
> 
> ...



Landung, durchschlag, rückschlag, Aua!


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Februar 2011)

Ebay. Abgesehen davon hat ne Dart doch grad mal 100mm. Was willste denn damit fahren? Asphalt?
[/QUOTE" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				
@Bikestarr. Nein kann mann nicht empfehlen. Was für'n Drahtesel bewegst Du eigentlich. Und wenn Du ne Suntour Duro meinst.......schmeiß das Ding weg und kauf dir für wenig Geld ne Marzocchi 55 von 09. Die bekommste für unter 200 bei Ebay. Abgesehen davon hat ne Dart doch grad mal 100mm. Was willste denn damit fahren? Asphalt?
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Nein.
> Das ist eine RST Gablelkotz. Das Rad nutze ich meistens nur für kurzstrecken.
> Wenn man fette Drops fährt fliegt mir das Teil sowieso auseinander!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Februar 2011)

*Das mit dem Zitieren muss ich nochmal üben


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. Februar 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> *Das mit dem Zitieren muss ich nochmal üben



Hast eine "]" am Anfang vergessen


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. Februar 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Nein.
> Das ist eine RST Gablelkotz. Das Rad nutze ich meistens nur für kurzstrecken.
> Wenn man fette Drops fährt fliegt mir das Teil sowieso auseinander!!



Alles klar! RST Gabel werden ja mittlerweile nur noch an billobikes oder Trekings verbaut! Vergiß es, da macht man nix. da kauft man sich für 70 Euro ne Fabrikneue in jedem Laden. 28" oder 26". Ich hab noch'n Paar bei mir im Laden rumliegen. Kosten so um die 70 tacken!Muß nur die Zollgröße wissen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (25. Februar 2011)

*hab eine für 50 bekomme! Find ich voll ok. Aber trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. Februar 2011)

El Cheffe hat Geburtstag also, nochmals alles gute!

Die zweite Statusmeldung (Dienstag um 15:45) dürfte euch interessieren  :
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hyperactive-bikes-style-and-more/121984291183258


----------



## sebamedd (26. Februar 2011)

hey leute will iwie neu/wieder anfangen und war mal auf spotsuche und hab da nun ja was.....sagen wir mal kapitales gefunden. Kann mir mal wer der sich mit den Spots auskennt ne PM schreiben, weil will heir natürlich nichts weiter  schreiben.....ihr wisst schon wieso


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. Februar 2011)

sebamedd schrieb:


> hey leute will iwie neu/wieder anfangen und war mal auf spotsuche und hab da nun ja was.....sagen wir mal kapitales gefunden. Kann mir mal wer der sich mit den Spots auskennt ne PM schreiben, weil will heir natürlich nichts weiter  schreiben.....ihr wisst schon wieso






Donnertsg, Wieverfastelovend Biken im 7G!


----------



## sebamedd (27. Februar 2011)

Donnertsg, Wieverfastelovend Biken im 7G!

^^ 
Hey klingt gut. Ja diese kyryptischen andeutungen waren weil ich irgendwie nicht schreiben wollte wer hat den spot xyz am ort abc gebaut, weil sonst eventuell die netten herren mit dem bagger auch mal ne runde über den spot fahren wollen.

Nee aber immer gerne bis Donnerstag sollte ich auch wieder ausgenüchtert sein, wenn ihr noch wen mitnehmt bin ich am Start.


----------



## Hyper-Hyper (27. Februar 2011)

Moin
wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab fahrt ihr hier im 7gebirge?
weil ich suche mal nen paar neue trails, denn unser hometrail ist zukurz, löwenburg und ölberg bin ich shcon oft gefahren und ofenkaulen hab ich keinen bock mitm bus zufahren


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2011)

Faustregel beim MTB Sport im Siebengebirge: Wer runter will, muss auch mal rauf wollen ! Und da fährt, "Gott sei Dank", an den geilsten und schönsten Stellen kein Buspendelverkehr !!! Macht euch doch mal die Mühe und dreht ne richtige Runde und nicht nur permanent den gleichen Hügel runter. Wie oft hab ich schon Bengels getroffen, die schon vom Milchhäuschen zum Lohrberg zusammengebrochen sind........tststs.........so kann man keine dollen Trails finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Februar 2011)

@ Speedball: Ich bin demnaechst auf jeden Fall auch mal bei ner Enduro Runde dabei mit meinem Neuen. Was faehrst du eigentlich normal fuer Reifen auf deinem Speci?


----------



## sebamedd (27. Februar 2011)

Wer runter will, muss auch mal rauf wollen ! Und da fährt, "Gott sei Dank", an den geilsten und schönsten Stellen kein Buspendelverkehr 

^^
Ja recht haste  aber zur verteidigung der angesprochenen shclappis muss ich auch sagen es macht nen unterschied ob man aufm enduro unterwegs ist oder im Stehen sein 18kilo monster dahochwuchtet und der hinterbau bei jedem pedalschlag ein saftiges schlurfe. von sich gibt ala :"Votriebsenergie....lecker"


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2011)

18 Kilo Monster brauchts auch nicht im Siebengebirge ;-)


@Wheelsiderider

Oh ja, dein neues Meta hab ich schon in der Galerie bewundert. Geile Farbe !! Dürftest du im Siebengebirge ne Menge Spaß mit haben  Bezüglich der Reifen hab ich vorm Winter komplett die Schwalbe (vorne MM und hinten FA) ausgemustert. Jetzt schon den Winter durch mit Maxxis unterwegs. Vorne der 2.5er Minion in der leichteren Exo Version und hinten neuer 2.4er Ardent, ebenfalls Exo. Läuft bis jetzt perfekt, kaum bis kein Verschleiß und hervorragender Grip. Rollwiederstand geht in Ordnung aber auf Asphalt natürlich keine Wunder zu erwarten. Meine ollen Schwalbe Pellen waren echt schnell runter und gefühlt schwammiger bei wenig Druck auf der Felge. Hinten so um 1.8-2 Bar und vorne ca. 1.6 Bar. Ich bleib wohl bei Maxxis


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Februar 2011)

Ja das geht echt gut...waren am VBerg damit unterwegs und da ging schon einiges. Das ein oder andere Teil wird noch getauscht aber sonst scheints zu taugen.
Ich ueberlege auch ob ich Fat Alberts oder Ardents kaufen soll. Fuer schlechtes Wetter hab ich hier noch 2 Swampthings. Aber ich denke der Ardent ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache. Werde mal schauen welcher von den Beiden es dann wird. 
Ich meld mich mal wenn ich Zeit zum Radeln hab


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2011)

Bin immer gern dabei


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Februar 2011)

Freeride/Enduro-Touren im Siebengebirge hören sich gut an...

Wär ich auch gerne mal dabei


----------



## jumpgun (27. Februar 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Schmeiß die Weg. Ist billiger!
> 
> DAS hillft mir weiter, danke....


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Februar 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Freeride/Enduro-Touren im Siebengebirge hören sich gut an...
> 
> Wär ich auch gerne mal dabei



Ich ebenfalls......... sobald mein neues Bike eingetroffen ist.

Gestern war ich mit meinem Hardtail zum ersten Mal im 7GB unterwegs. Bin ohne Plan einfach mal bei Hirschberg, Drachenfels, Wolkenburg und Petersberg rumgefahren. 

Ich bin begeistert! 

Hab schon einige schöne Singletrails entdeckt. 
Auf dem Petersberg habe ich dann noch einen anderen netten Biker getroffen, mit dem ich dann den Weg Richtung Oberdollendorf runter bin. Falls er hier mitliest: Schöne Grüße!


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Februar 2011)

Bin dort früher ab und zu mal zusammen mit einem Freund gefahren, waren aber mehr gemütliche Sonntagstouren. Auf Trailsuche haben wir uns da nicht begeben, ist aber sicher interessant. Bin jetzt länger nicht mehr gefahren, von daher muss ich erstmal wieder ne Runde trainieren, aber wenns keine Mördertouren werden bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebamedd (27. Februar 2011)

gibts da was bisserl konkreteres eigentlich wo und wann man donnerstag so grobrichtungsmässig vorbeirollen sollte dasmit man wen anders trifft, oder kommt das noch?


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (27. Februar 2011)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ja das geht echt gut...waren am VBerg damit unterwegs und da ging schon einiges.




Hab dich gestern glaube ich in Bonn durch die Fußgängerzone Cruisen sehen!?!
Denke es gibt nicht sooo viele Commencal in Bonn


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Februar 2011)

Ja das müsste ich gewesen sein. War auf dem rückweg vom Kottenforst  so gegen 16:30uhr oder so


----------



## sebamedd (27. Februar 2011)

aja btw tach @nicolai, ich bin der grobmotorische krüppel auf dem silbernen enduro expert vllt kennste mich noch


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Februar 2011)

Mh bei der Beschreibung jetzt nicht so direkt 
Hilf mir auf die Spruenge!


----------



## sebamedd (27. Februar 2011)

uuhm der max war damals mit dem stefan da manchmal unterwegs du hattest das nicolai und dein kumpel war aufm bighit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Februar 2011)

Ah ja...dunkle Erinnerung 

Naja man sieht sich ja demnaechst sicher mal bei ner Runde hier!


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Februar 2011)

Ey, was ist den hier los. Ist der Fred jetzt wieder zum Leben erwacht oder machen wir jetzt aus Freeride Bonn Rhein Sieg nen Enduro Fred? Naja, *******gal, ich sagte ja bereits das die neuen Enduros alle bis auf wenige ausnahmen Bikepark fähig sind. Jetz muß ich echt überlegen ob ich am Donnerstag den Klappstuhl ausgrabe und mit dem sextrail fahre( damit kommt man übrigens auch überall rauf, auch mit nur 9 gängen, auf die Lunge kommts an!) oder ob ich mit meinem Enduro fahre.mmmmh! 

@sebamedd, wieso nüchtern? Bis jetzt haben wir immer irgendwo ein Bier getrunken. Oder 2! 

@Nicolai, den Ardent hab ich in 2 Versionen ausprobiert! Taugt nix. Nimm den Albert oder den Mary in der leichten Freeride Falt Version. Oder probier mal den billigen Black Shark aus. Hat das Profil vom Mary, gibts aber nur als max 2 2.5 und hat nen supergrip und das für grad mal 15tacken.

Also wenn irgendjemand am Donnerstag mit'm Freerider oder dicker unterwegs ist, bescheid sagen. Dann komm ich auch mit meinem. Ansonsten, Enduuuuuro!

Und gerockt wird trotzdem. Hab meins grad schön aufemotzt und bin damit gestern bei mir umme ecke inner Kiesgrube geballert ums fahrwerk abzustimmen. Man mit dem ding kann man echt weit fliegen! Airtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big-daddy (28. Februar 2011)

hoi, also danke nochmal an alle, die sich kurz zeit genommen hatten mir tipps zu geben, insbesondere dank an "den schnellen"  denn ich hab interesse am norco range 3 gefunden. muss jetzt nur schauen, wo ich am besten das bike mal testen oder sogar kaufen kann. das range 3 liegt halt genau in der preisklasse, die ich mir vorgenommen hatte. allerdings stellen sich noch so fragen wie: hatte mir ne sram x9 10spd mit entsprechnder kurbel ausgeschaut, brauch ich ueberhaupt 10spd ?

ansonsten wenns bike dann da ist, wuerde ich mich echt freuen, wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen koenntet und mich als noob mal in die heiligen geheimnisse des freeriden etc. einweihen koennt, das waer klasse, nur wenn keine umstaende macht und ich nicht allzuviel zur last falle


----------



## Hyper-Hyper (28. Februar 2011)

Um nochmal was zum raufschieben zusagen:
mit meinem canyon nerve am 6.0 bin ich bis jetzt noch jeden Berg hochgekommen.
aber bei meinem Big hit (18.9 kg) sieht das leider anders aus 
da mach ich dann doch schon manchmal schlapp 

Ps: ich fahr das Big Hit erst seit 3 Wochen, deshalb bin ich bergauf immernoch gut inform aber das bighit ist dafür einfach nicht geeignet


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2011)

Soll sich ja auch letztendlich jeder so bewegen wie es ihm Spaß macht ! War in keinster Weise abwertend gemeint ! Aber eben diese Möglichkeit, mit nem leichten Freerider oder Enduro, stundelang durch die Hills zu ballern, macht halt in meinen Augen am ehesten Sinn


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Februar 2011)

Seh ich auch so.

Nicolai, Ardent ist hinten ganz gut, vorne hält er mit Minion Advantage und Highroller eher nicht mit. Bei gemischten Bedingungen wären eher die letzten beiden gut, gerade wenn man nun bei CRC den seltenen Highroller 1ply 42er bekommt, der kommt dann an meinen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (28. Februar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ... der kommt dann an meinen neuen Rahmen.



In deinem Album schauts schwer nach Fanes aus 
Cooels Teil!


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Februar 2011)

Du hast ein gutes Auge.


----------



## LIDDL (7. März 2011)

moi moin, ich bin morgen ma weider ne runde am vberg unterwegs, jemand lust u zeit?


----------



## sebamedd (7. März 2011)

V-berg steht nur was für hardtail-hopzas(aka dirt) oder? Frage mich nur wieso fahrt ihr am v-berg und nicht an dr maltheser strecke

edit damn was vergessen...may the force be with you


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speed_freek (10. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach Dirt Spots in Bonn und habe jetzt vom V-Berg und dem Malteser erfahren. Würde mich gerne mal anschließen wenn mal jemand da am start ist weil ich die strecken sicher nicht alleine finden würde 

Zu mir ich bin 24 und Student wohne schon immer in Bonn. Hab mit dem Biken 2001 angefangen und mir 2002 mein Bike gekauft. 03 und 05 war ich in willingen jedoch hat sich meine Bike Community dannach so langsam aufgelöst. Durch den Hyperactive Bike Shop bin ich nun wieder aktiv geworden 

Würde mich freuen wenn sich mal Jemand meldet und ich hier neue leute zum Biken finde 

grüße


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. März 2011)

Ich versuch dann gleich mal bei dem schönen Wetter im 7G zu sein. Mal mit dem Enduro die Trails abfahren und ein bischen Holz aus'm weg räumen. Vieleicht nehm ich auch mal den Klappspaten mit. Wobei, morgen soll's richtig schön werden, da nützt der Klappspaten nix denn die Vollidioten werden wahrscheinlich alles wieder abreißen! Naja, egal. Ich nehm ihn trotzdem mit!


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. März 2011)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?
Mein Enduro ist allerdings außer Gefecht, hab nur das Big Bike am Start


----------



## sebamedd (12. März 2011)

Hey, ka bin mehr oder weniger neu würde aber gerne mal mitkommen, wenn wer von euch enn paar gute Trails hat. Könnte aus solidarität auch das big bike auspacken obwohl das bei meinen jetzttigen bike skillz wohl bissl lächerlich wäre


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. März 2011)

Kenne mich eher im Bergischen aus, nur da ist das Big Bike auch eher aufgeblasen 
Habe gehofft, hier eine Alternative für morgen zu finden.


----------



## bansaiman (13. März 2011)

Am WE musste ich leider arbeiten und das Rad blieb stehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




DAHER:
Fährt jemand morgen 14. März oder Dienstag 15. März hier in Bonn oder Siegburg? Hab gerade Urlaub und man könnt ja ab mittags ca.ab 12.30-14 Uhr starten und ein paar Stunden was shredden gehen 
Von mir aus auch in der Kiesgrube hier in SU, wenn jemand die kennt und weiß, wo die ist oder Tour; bin für alles offen.
Hauptsache was das Radl bewegen.


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2011)

Sonntags ist zwar undenkbar ungünstig im Siebengebirge, aber wenn man nur einen Tag frei hat bleibt einem nix anderes übrig...............jemand heute dort unterwegs ?? Denke mal ab 12:00 treib ich mich da herum


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. März 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sonntags ist zwar undenkbar ungünstig im Siebengebirge, aber wenn man nur einen Tag frei hat bleibt einem nix anderes übrig...............jemand heute dort unterwegs ?? Denke mal ab 12:00 treib ich mich da herum




Wie wärs denn nächsten Freitag so gegen 16:00?????


----------



## Dirty Rufus (22. März 2011)

Bin morgen nachmittag ma wieder unterwegs , ab14:30.
Wer mit möchte bitte PM.
bis dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn nächsten Freitag so gegen 16:00?????



Wär super bei dem Wetter, aber leider ruft die Arbeit !


----------



## abeulr (22. März 2011)

oh man,
ich wär sofort dabei, aber morgen komm ich niemals früh raus... nerv.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (23. März 2011)

Sind am Malteser unterwegs....


----------



## LIDDL (24. März 2011)

ich werd am wochenende nach Malmedy / Belgien fahren und hätt da no a plätzle frei.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (24. März 2011)

LIDDL schrieb:


> ich werd am wochenende nach Malmedy / Belgien fahren und hätt da no a plätzle frei.




Schade ,hab leider Nachtdienst..


----------



## HeinsD. (25. März 2011)

willste sonntag fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (25. März 2011)

im Moment siehts so aus, dass ich wohl beide Tage rüber fahren werde um die Saison ordentlich ein zu läuten 
@HeinsD: kommste am Sonntag mit?

EDIT: der Bikepark hat nur am Sonntag offen  somit fahr ich Sonntag auf jeden fall hin! 
morgen werd ich dann halt am VBerg unterwegs sein


----------



## Stiftsquelle (26. März 2011)

Guide gefunden. Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## LIDDL (28. März 2011)

war ein super Saisonauftakt am Sonntag in Malmedy!


----------



## babene (29. März 2011)

Hey,
bin auch Student aus Bonn und fahre mehr oder minder regelmäßig am V-Berg. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich irgendwo anschließen könnte.
Bin mehr für runter als für rauf ;-)

Gruß
Bene


----------



## Henki85 (31. März 2011)

Wer von euch hat einen Felgenring oder eine Hinterradfelge zu verkaufen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe morgen frei und würde bei gutem Wetter gerne mittags eine Runde durch das 7GB starten. Da ich mich dort noch nicht so gut auskenne, würde ich mich über ortskundige Mitfahrer freuen!

Ich fahre gerne Singletrails, auch mit kleinen Sprüngen und die Tour darf ruhig enduro-lastig werden, allerdings sieht es fitnessmäßig nicht so wahnsinnig gut bei mir aus. Die Berge fahre ich gerne gemütlich hoch, da kann man auch viel besser quatschen bei. 

Grüße,
Micha


----------



## Steve122 (4. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich würde hier gerne eine Anschluss an eine Gruppe von Mountainbikern aus Siegburg bekommen, mit denen man Feierabendrunden ab 18:30 Uhr drehen kann oder sich am Wochenende für ein paar Stunden in die anliegenden Wälder begeben kann.

Zu meiner Person, ich heiße Stephan, bin 29 Jahre, beruflich in der Veranstaltungsbranche tätig und betreibe Radsport seitdem ich 16 bin. Leider habe ich das Radfahren in den letzten 6 Jahren auf dem Altar der Arbeit liegen lassen. Seit Anfang des Jahres fahre ich aber wieder regelmäßig und besitze jetzt auch endlich wieder ein modernes Bike. Zur Zeit liegt meine Haupttätigkeit beim CC fahren, weil mein aktueller Rad-Buddy gebürtiger Rennradfahrer ist. Mit Micha war ich am Wochenende auf dem HCM Pfad und in der Kaldauner Grube und habe wieder das Feuer für die härtere Gangart entdeckt. 

Da ich erst vor 5 Jahren nach Siegburg gezogen bin und ursprünglich aus dem Raum Rösrath komme fehlt mir noch ein wenig der Anschluss an die Radszene.

Also wer schnelle CC Runden auf der Waldautobahn oder Singletrails mit kleineren Sprüngen dreht, kann mich gerne kontaktieren. Bin ein offener, umgänglicher Typ und aufgrund meines Jobs auch sehr flexibel und spontan.

Gruß
-Stephan

Ich bin gerne bei


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. April 2011)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich würde hier gerne eine Anschluss an eine Gruppe von Mountainbikern aus Siegburg bekommen, mit denen man Feierabendrunden ab 18:30 Uhr drehen kann oder sich am Wochenende für ein paar Stunden in die anliegenden Wälder begeben kann.
> 
> ...



Freeride? DH? Bikepark? Pumptrack?


----------



## LIDDL (5. April 2011)

bin jetzt endlich auch im Besitz eines AM-Fullys, heißt, man wird mich auch wieder im 7-Geb antreffen  oder auch im Kottenforst


----------



## ZwiebelII (5. April 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Freeride? DH? Bikepark? Pumptrack?



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ... 




Steve122 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ...Zur Zeit liegt meine Haupttätigkeit beim CC fahren, ...
> Also wer schnelle CC Runden auf der Waldautobahn oder Singletrails mit kleineren Sprüngen dreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (5. April 2011)

Jemand am 19-20 in Winterberg/Willingen unterwegs?
Haben "gebucht",hoffentlich wird das Zelten nicht zu frisch


----------



## sebamedd (5. April 2011)

Sind die Tage eigentlich mal iwelche kleingruppen oder so unterwegs bei denen man sich mal dranhängen könnte...?  Hab momentan iwie chronischen bock zu fahren, enduro FR dh, egal solange keine bender-jaw drops dabei sind....meinetwegen auch dirt, aber da versag ich dann


----------



## LIDDL (6. April 2011)

ich werd unter der woche abends -so ab 17 Uhr- desöfteren mitm AM fahren gehen (7Geb, Kottenforst, V-Berg) wenn wer bock hat, einfach melden.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. April 2011)

Ich fahre Montag ne Runde, gemeinsam mit dem Rosinantenfahrer. 11:00 U Ramersdorf geht es los. Geplant sind Dollendorfer Hardt und nördliches 7GB, 3-4 Stunden. Also wenn jemand nicht in die Arbeit muss... auf geht's.


----------



## Henki85 (7. April 2011)

Dankeschön, an die die mir eine Felge angeboten haben. 

Jetzt brauche ich noch neue Bremsen. 
Welche ist brauchbar und für kleines Geld zu haben?


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. April 2011)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ...


----------



## BP. (10. April 2011)

heut abend wer unterwegs in dem hügelhaufn auf der falschen rheinseite?


----------



## sykostar (12. April 2011)

Das könnte euch interessieren 

An alle Freunde von hyperactive,

am 14.04. ist es jetzt ein Jahr her, dass hyperactive in Bonn eröffnet hat. Mir persönlich kommt es schon weit länger vor, aber das mag auch daran liegen, dass der Eröffnung ein halbes Jahr Planung voran gegangen ist und die Tage seitdem immer etwas länger waren. Jetzt, wo wir uns langsam etablieren und unser Sortiment stetig wächst und wir von vornherein die Preise unserer großen Konkurrenten gehalten haben, scheint es, als würde der Shop sich durchsetzen. Der Dank dafür gilt sicher unseren Locals, denen wir gerne ein zu Hause gegeben haben und den Marken, die uns und unsere Idee unterstützen. Mit dem Sponsoring der Woodfanatics und unserem gemeinsamen Messeauftritt bei Dirtmasters in Winterberg hoffen wir, unsere Verbundenheit zu unserem Sport zeigen zu können und unserem Onlineshop die nötige Aufmerksamkeit zu verschaffen, damit hyperactive dauerhaft bestehen kann und wir noch einige Events und Shoppartys miteinander erleben können.

Einen kleinen Einblick in den Shop gibt es hier:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hyper...eractive-bikes-style-and-more/121984291183258

Viele Grüße 
Jan und Laurens
www.hyperactive-shop.de

Mainzer Str. 244
53179 Bonn

Tel.: 0228/44.68.17.46


----------



## LIDDL (14. April 2011)

servus zam,  ich werd am Samstag nach Malmedy in Bikepark fahren und hab noch nen Platz frei. 
jemand bock mit zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (15. April 2011)

LIDDL schrieb:


> servus zam,  ich werd am Samstag nach Malmedy in Bikepark fahren und hab noch nen Platz frei.
> jemand bock mit zu kommen?



Ich würde gerne Ostersamstag fahren! Für den Fall das Du dann auch Unterwegs bist, melde ich mich schonmal vorab an!


----------



## LIDDL (15. April 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Ostersamstag fahren! Für den Fall das Du dann auch Unterwegs bist, melde ich mich schonmal vorab an!


das wird wohl nix, bin über Ostern im Süden unterwegs


----------



## Lipoly (15. April 2011)

Na ihr Flaschen  wer kennt den Schächter noch?

Bin wieder Back im Business und hab mirn neues Bike geordert, Autos waren nicht meine Welt, brauche wieder Zweiräder mit und ohne Motor!

Wo geht denn in der Umgebung von Hennef/Siegburg noch was(gerne auch per PN oder bei nem Treffen)? Bin irgendwann mal mim orangen Zwotakter beim Franzhäuschen oben durchn Büsch da standen paar coole Northshores, gibbet da nochwas?

Wer fährt denn von den Leuten von vor ein paar Jahren noch? 

LG
Lars


----------



## Tesafilm (15. April 2011)

Ach ne der Lars^^ lol. Also ich fahr noch. Kennst mich sicher noch als "Flatdroper" mit nem Univega. Man waren das Zeiten...


----------



## Lipoly (15. April 2011)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> Ach ne der Lars^^ lol. Also ich fahr noch. Kennst mich sicher noch als "Flatdroper" mit nem Univega. Man waren das Zeiten...



Ei Sischa!
Sachmal fährt hier einer in der Umgebung ne Hammerschmidt Kurbel? Suche einen der den Fräser zum planen für die ISCG Aufnahme hat!


----------



## Lipoly (15. April 2011)

Achso, irgendwie hat hier keiner der mir bekannten Leute vernünftige Bilder in der Gallery....das müssen wir mal ändern, neben dem selber fahren knippse auch auch recht häufig beim Motocross, das kann man auch aufs Biken ausdehnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (18. April 2011)

Moinsen!
Ich werde am Donnerstag ma mein frischgelagertes Flatline ausführen. Habe noch keine konkrete idee wohin es gehen wird. Ich werde mich vorrausichtlich ab 1300 raus begeben.
Wenn einer mit möchte bitte PM -wie immer- 
man sieht sich


----------



## Nikolaus89 (19. April 2011)

Hey,
bin auch am Donerstag unterwegs. Zuerst Steinbruch und dann fahren wir ne Runde Ho-Cho-Minh-Pfad.


----------



## bansaiman (20. April 2011)

Ziehen ab 17 Uhr los. Unser erstes Ziel ist der Ho chi Min Pfad, dann Gina, Steinbruch, Wahnbach... wer will also zu früher Feierabendzeit mit?
Werden gegen 17.30 am eingang Ho chi sein.


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2011)

Heute ab 13h Siebenberge...........wer unterwegs ? Naja, man sieht sich


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. April 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Heute ab 13h Siebenberge...........wer unterwegs ? Naja, man sieht sich



höhö, nix da, Morgen Willingen!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (22. April 2011)

Dä.... lediglich am sontag auf den hometrails unterwegs...
- IS AUCH SCHÖN !!!!-


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2011)

Hi,
morgen jemand ab 11/12 Uhr Zeit und Lust?

7G oder SU wäre ich flexibel...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## sykostar (23. April 2011)

Ich sag nur Griechenland


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. April 2011)

Xanthi MTB Park?


----------



## sykostar (23. April 2011)

Ich bin auf H... ---> Biken ist hier offiziel nicht erlaubt und der einzige Lift, den es hier gibt, heißt Esel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (23. April 2011)

Ah cool, viel Spaß!

Dafür brauchste kein Rad, nimm dir nen Downhill-Esel, der ist uphilltauglich und die Abfahrt ist holprig genug.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. April 2011)

Wie hat das mit dem Bike jetzt noch hingehauen?


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. April 2011)

Willingen war sooooo schön gestern! 

Ich glaub ich hab nen Rekord aufgestellt! 21 abfahrten! Pausenlos von 9:00 bis 17:00 rauf und runter. Narungsaufnahme fand im Lift statt!

Leichten Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln. DH war leider nicht gut fahrbar, viel zu starker Seitenwind! 

Nächste Woche nochmal das selbe in W.berg oder Malmedy!


----------



## Fabian93 (26. April 2011)

Komm gerade von ner Fr-runde wieder und musste mich heute tierisch aufregen.

Es meinten wieder irgendwelche Spasten im Steinbruch in S-burg Feuer machen zu müssen und anschließend den kompletten Müll dort liegen so lassen.
Von Eisteepackungen über verbranntes Plastik war alles dabei,weiter unten am Steinbruch lag dann auch noch ein Fahrradreifen
Hab den meisten Müll beseitigt,den Reifen konnte ich wegen der Größe leider nicht entsorgen...

Sollte jemand die Verursacher erwischen bitte mal hart durchgreifen,glaube die Sonne bekommt manchen echt nicht so gut...

@Syko:Viel Spaß


----------



## bansaiman (26. April 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Komm gerade von ner Fr-runde wieder und musste mich heute tierisch aufregen.
> 
> Es meinten wieder irgendwelche Spasten im Steinbruch in S-burg Feuer machen zu müssen und anschließend den kompletten Müll dort liegen so lassen.
> Von Eisteepackungen über verbranntes Plastik war alles dabei,weiter unten am Steinbruch lag dann auch noch ein Fahrradreifen
> ...




Unten am Tor wieder Dreck abgeladen oder mitten drin, wo wir fahren?

Dreckssäcke. Kannst dich auf uns verlassen , wie ich sowas hasse!


Wer ist Samstag in der grube bzw. an der Gisela?


----------



## flake77 (27. April 2011)

ich werde wohl mal vorbeischauen
wollte eigentlich mal den Ho-Chi antesten


----------



## bansaiman (27. April 2011)

flake77 schrieb:


> ich werde wohl mal vorbeischauen
> wollte eigentlich mal den Ho-Chi antesten




Passt doch, ist ja alles in einer Region. Durch den regen in der Woche wird der auch wieder gut fahrbar sein; der war nämlich inzwischen so trocken, dass der Boden teils richtig sandig war, so dass man an einigen Stellen nur noch rutschen konnte, und ich habe mich das erste Mal richtig schön hingelatzt 
aber jetzt kann man den wieder schön shredden


----------



## flake77 (27. April 2011)

zum Stürzen bin ich zu langsam :-D


----------



## Fabian93 (27. April 2011)

> Unten am Tor wieder Dreck abgeladen oder mitten drin, wo wir fahren?


Mitten im Steinbruch,man sieht auch noch die "Feuerstellen",der Reifen lag weiter unten im Steinbruch am Rand von dem angelegten kleinen Tümpel...



> Wer ist Samstag in der grube bzw. an der Gisela?


Ich kann wohl leider erst etwas später,muss noch was erledigen.
Aktuell sind wir sowieso etwas betroffen,ein Schlüsselbein und einen Arm hat es in letzter Zeit hingerafft
In den nächsten Tagen wollen wir den neuen großen Drop fertig stellen,Schubkarre und Spaten+Schüppen sind auch am start.

Edit:Hab gerade erfahren,der nächste hat einen dreifachen Schlüsselbeinbruch,was geht denn bitte momentan ab???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (27. April 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Mitten im Steinbruch,man sieht auch noch die "Feuerstellen",der Reifen lag weiter unten im Steinbruch am Rand von dem angelegten kleinen Tümpel...
> 
> Ich kann wohl leider erst etwas später,muss noch was erledigen.
> Aktuell sind wir sowieso etwas betroffen,ein Schlüsselbein und einen Arm hat es in letzter Zeit hingerafft
> ...





Ja hey, das ist nunmal ein gefährlicher Sport ;-) ist das denn mit Vollprotektion passiert, also einer mit Schlüsselbeinschutz? Würd mich nämlich interessieren, wie sehr dieser Hartgurt von ner "Rüstung"  hält.
Aufm Hotsche hatte ich natürlich nur Schienbein und Armprot. an, aber ich glaube, die PLastikflaschen im Rucksack haben den Rücken geschützt. Dafür hats mich mit so ne Wucht in den Boden gehauen, dass die Sonnenbrille mir die Stirn demoliert hat und ich konnte vom Schlag mit Unterleib gegen den Vorbau nicht atmen; aber habe tatsächlich nur die kleine Wunde und Prellungen, Glück gehabt. . . 

also wenn ich Samstag Zeit habe, bin ich ca. ab Mittag bei Gisela und Grube allerdings gut und WARM  eingepackt. Aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## Fabian93 (27. April 2011)

Naja,Weste hilft schon was,kann aber trotzdem passieren.
Ich bin letztes Jahr garnicht direkt auf die Schulter geflogen,Arm und Schlüsselbein hats beim "abstützen" hingerafft.

Der erste Kandidat dieses jahr hatte keine Weste an,der zweite hat eigentlich immer Weste und Leath Brace getragen.Hat anscheinend in Winterberg irgendwo heftig einen Baum geküsst.

Irgendwie amüsant wenn man das so liest,man könnte denken die Fr+Dh Fraktion liegt nur auf dem Boden

Sind mit der Landung schon ein gutes Stück weiter gekommen...
Die Leute schauen einen immer an als wäre man total der Spinner,wenn man mit der Schubkarre durchs Dorf richtung Wald fährt


----------



## cryo (29. April 2011)

sykostar schrieb:


> Ich bin auf H... ---> Biken ist hier offiziel nicht erlaubt und der einzige Lift, den es hier gibt, heißt Esel



Bin im Juni 2 Wochen in Griechenland. Esel-Lift ich komme!


----------



## LIDDL (1. Mai 2011)

bin heut nachmittag auf ner kleinen Runde im Kottenforst unterwegs...


----------



## sykostar (1. Mai 2011)

@cryo have FUN!


----------



## Lipoly (2. Mai 2011)

Attention: Im Siegburger Steinbruch liegen wenn man von oben reinkommt und direkt gradeaus runterschiessen will an der Kante Glasscherben. Hab eben aufm Rückweg von der Arbeit soweit es ging mal was eingesammelt, aber man weis ja nie wo noch irgendein "verrückte Mongo"  mal wieder Glas abgeschmissen hat.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (5. Mai 2011)

Ich bin heute nachmittag ma wieder am Malteser unterwegs. N´ bischen buddeln und viel fahren.Wenn einer lust hat mitzufahren bitte PN .Bis dann


----------



## paul.lahner (5. Mai 2011)

moin leute,

wir fahren ab morgen quer durch die republik mit dem wohnmobil.
wollten wohl auch mal im 7g vorbei gucken.
margarthenhöhe ist ein guter ausgangspunkt?sind die trails dann noch weit weg?

hat noch jemand einen guten tipp was wir unbedingt sehen bzw fahren müssen?

gruss aus schiffdorf
paul


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. Mai 2011)

ich fahr dannmal ins 7G. Bissle Hüppen. Am Dienstag gehts nach Willingen. Oder vieleicht tue ich mir aucu mal den Slopestyle in W.Berg an, mal sehen!


----------



## sykostar (6. Mai 2011)

Kommt jemand übers WE auf das Testival in Wibe? Sind von Sa Abend bis Mo am Start.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> ich fahr dannmal ins 7G. Bissle Hüppen............



Augen auf bei den Breibergen......da ist mal wieder ein "übereifriger" Mitbürger unterwegs ! Beim letzten mal gabs an jeder uneinsichtigen Ecke eine Überraschung


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. Mai 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Augen auf bei den Breibergen......da ist mal wieder ein "übereifriger" Mitbürger unterwegs ! Beim letzten mal gabs an jeder uneinsichtigen Ecke eine Überraschung




Danke für den Tipp. Breiberge ist eh langweilig! Da gibts viel geilere Strecken im 7G. War gestern in Winterberg. Bis auf den Slopestyle und die Northshore hats mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Der Slopestyle dagegen war Geil. Bin den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend geflogen. 

Nächste Woche wirds dann mal wieder Willingen.


----------



## Fussy (12. Mai 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Augen auf bei den Breibergen......da ist mal wieder ein "übereifriger" Mitbürger unterwegs ! Beim letzten mal gabs an jeder uneinsichtigen Ecke eine Überraschung



Jo, da weisste auch, warum das passiert:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1EsqNbGJfs"]YouTube        - MTB Siebengebirge, Von der LÃ¶wenburg Ã¼ber die Breiberge nach Bad Honnef in unter 8 Minuten[/nomedia]

Oh man, Vollpfosten!!!!


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. Mai 2011)

Fussy schrieb:


> Jo, da weisste auch, warum das passiert:
> 
> YouTube        - MTB Siebengebirge, Von der LÃ¶wenburg Ã¼ber die Breiberge nach Bad Honnef in unter 8 Minuten
> 
> Oh man, Vollpfosten!!!!



genau aus dem Grund sind die Breiberge ja auch langweilig. Da radeln ja sogar die Radon's granatemäßig runter. Was soll daran denn noch spannend sein außer schnell?


----------



## sykostar (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn einer von euch zu Dirtmasters kommt, dann sollte er mal bei Stand 24 vorbeischauen


----------



## LIDDL (20. Mai 2011)

wollte morgen oder sonntag mal in Stromberg vorbei schauen, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (21. Mai 2011)

LIDDL schrieb:


> wollte morgen oder sonntag mal in Stromberg vorbei schauen, kommt jemand mit?



Da wollte ich auch die nächsten Wochen mal hin, wäre cool wenn du mla berichtest!

LG


----------



## Gnikder (22. Mai 2011)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Na ihr Flaschen  wer kennt den Schächter noch?
> 
> Bin wieder Back im Business und hab mirn neues Bike geordert, Autos waren nicht meine Welt, brauche wieder Zweiräder mit und ohne Motor!
> 
> ...



Hehe, also back to the roots.


----------



## LIDDL (23. Mai 2011)

so, war gestern in Stromberg. ist echt klasse dort!  gibt zwar nix anspruchsvolles/heftiges, dafür fast 5 min sehr flowige abfahrt! schöne+schnelle anlieger, n paar kleine sprünge, wurzeln ,steine...  alles dabei 
hoch muss man selber fahren (gemütlich ca. 15min) bzw schieben. Biketechnisch war alles vertreten. ich war mit meinem AM, das hat dicke gereicht. mein DH-Monster will ich da nicht fahren müssen 
ist auf jeden fall ein besuch wert. mitm auto von bonn etwas mehr als ne Stunde. 
...wahl zwischen Boppard und Stromberg? Stromberg!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (24. Mai 2011)

Heute ab 1500 am Malteser : Lineausbau, viel Riden, büschen chillen!!
man sieht sich


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. Mai 2011)

hallo. kann mir einer sagen wie am besten ohne auto von köln zur kaldauer grube komme?


----------



## affenmann (25. Mai 2011)

mit der bahn nach siegburg, dann mit dem Bike nach Kaldauen, oder mit dem Bus Linie 577/576/B56/511 bis Franzhäuschen.


----------



## LIDDL (25. Mai 2011)

werd in ner stunde richtung Malteser aufbrechen, jemand dabei?


----------



## sebamedd (30. Mai 2011)

Welcher verdammte Idiot hat die Hügel vom Chris am Maltheser so um und kaputt geshapet und alle obstacles kaputt gebastelt? Ich hoffe das war keiner von euch


----------



## LIDDL (30. Mai 2011)

an Chris` Heiligtümer würd ich nie dran gehen! (fahr se auch nich  )  hatte vor kurzem gesehn dass da jemand "angstbretter" in die doubles gelegt hat. ob das die selben waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Mai 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand per PN kurz beschreiben wie man die Sachen am Malteser findet? Radel da schon seit laengerem auf anderen Sachen rum, aber das was ihr da anscheinend fahrt hab ich noch nie gesichtet.


----------



## razon89 (31. Mai 2011)

hi...

ich fahre öfters in der Woche in der Umgebung Hennef, Uckerath, Blankenberg, Merten (meistens Sieghöhenweg und Drachenschanze), Eitorf, Stromberg, Herchen, Leuscheid Mountainbike, habe auch schon ein paar Abstecher nach Kaldauen und Lohmar (u.a. Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad) gemacht.

Leider sind es meistens immer nur die selben Trails, weshalb ich seit längerem auf der Suche nach neuen Trails bin (eventuell Ho-Chi-Minh-ähnlich).

Würde mich sehr über ein paar Tipps (per PM) freuen.

@LIDDL:
Seit wann ist denn Stromberg wieder befahrbar? Dachte es wäre noch immer gesperrt?


----------



## sykostar (31. Mai 2011)

Falls einer von euch zu Dirtmasters kommt, dann findet er uns bei Stand 24


----------



## Fabian93 (31. Mai 2011)

Bis Sonntag


----------



## sebamedd (2. Juni 2011)

Nee die Bretter in den doubles mein ich nicht. Jemand ist hingegangen hat die Landungen tiefer gemacht und die Apsrünge flach gehackt, den Northshore Drop abgesägt, und manche Doubles einfach komplett zerstört...ein Bild des Jammers^^


----------



## sebamedd (2. Juni 2011)

Achso sorry, habe deinen Post nciht rivhtig gelesen...ja könnte sein ^.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (2. Juni 2011)

werd heut mittag mal wieder am Malteser sein u a bissl baslten


----------



## Speed_freek (2. Juni 2011)

Ich bin so gegen 1500 wohl auch mal am Malteser


----------



## Lipoly (2. Juni 2011)

razon89 schrieb:


> Leider sind es meistens immer nur die selben Trails, weshalb ich seit längerem auf der Suche nach neuen Trails bin (eventuell Ho-Chi-Minh-ähnlich).
> 
> Würde mich sehr über ein paar Tipps (per PM) freuen.



Hier gibts ne Menge kleine schöne Trails, leider ist verdammt viel zugewuchert die letzten Jahre und deshalb findet man die Eingänge nicht richtig oder es macht erst garkeinen Spaß da lang zu fahren weil man ständig irgendwelchen Ästen/Bäumen/Sträuchern ausweichen muss die halb über den Weg gewachsen sind....

LG


----------



## sebamedd (2. Juni 2011)

@speedball: was genau meinst du mit überrascung? kannst du das präzisieren?

BTW; Ist morgen,also Freitag wer am Maltheser?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (9. Juni 2011)

moinsen!!
Ist heute nachmittag noch jemand am Malteser ??
Bin ab ca 1500 h da.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2011)

sebamedd schrieb:


> @speedball: was genau meinst du mit überraschung? kannst du das präzisieren?



Stöcke, Stämme und Steine in allen Formen und höhen auf dem Trail verteilt, so das an zügige Abfahrt nicht zu denken ist...........


----------



## sebamedd (9. Juni 2011)

Aso, das Übliche 

Habe so nachgefragt weil man ja seit dieser Geschichte mit den Nägeln in Wurzeln im Bergischen weiss, das es auch anders geht :O


----------



## LIDDL (13. Juni 2011)

dass es auch anders geht zeigt Stromberg   
bin heut nachmittag mal wieder am Malteser


----------



## Dirty Rufus (13. Juni 2011)

Jo ich auch.
kommt noch jemand mit ???


----------



## bansaiman (13. Juni 2011)

Wer fährt heut in Lohmar Kaldauen? ab 14 Uhr hätte ich Zeit, geht auch später.
Will heut auf jeden Fall raus, hab abe rnich so viel Zeit, dass ich noch zum MAlteser an den Venusberg fahren könnte :-/

Also wer fährt nach Siegburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (14. Juni 2011)

Fährt heute jemand am Venusberg und wann kann man sich am Marienhospital oder Unikliniken dranhängen?
Kenne die Trails dort nicht und brauche eine Führung ;-)
Nennt mal Zeiten oder wir machen was per PN aus  freu mich auf wat shredden!!


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Juni 2011)

Warste gestern bei uns am Spot?
Hatten gestern full house,evt. haben wir uns übersehen


----------



## LIDDL (18. Juni 2011)

wenns wetter hält bin ich wieder am Malteser


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juni 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Warste gestern bei uns am Spot?
> Hatten gestern full house,evt. haben wir uns übersehen




Nee, war ich leider nicht . . . finde den Fehler 
ich frag ja die ganze Zeit, ob mich wer wann aufpicken kann (Treffpunkt muss mir nur gesagt werden, Marien Hosp oder Uni Klinik), da ich mich da nicht auskenne 
Fahre ja sonst immer 7 HIlls oder Wahbachtalsperre und Kaldauer Grube.
Nächste Woche, kann ich Do Abends, also 23. Juni.
Wo kann ich mich ranhängen?


----------



## Fabian93 (19. Juni 2011)

Könntest dich heute ranhängen,am Wochenende ist eigentlich immer wer bei uns am Spot,heute sind wir definitiv da



> Nächste Woche, kann ich Do Abends, also 23. Juni.


Wenn du eine anständige Lampe hast könnte man mal einen Nightride einlegen,lässt die Trails in einem ganz anderen "Licht" erscheinen


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juni 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Könntest dich heute ranhängen,am Wochenende ist eigentlich immer wer bei uns am Spot,heute sind wir definitiv da
> 
> 
> Wenn du eine anständige Lampe hast könnte man mal einen Nightride einlegen,lässt die Trails in einem ganz anderen "Licht" erscheinen





GUt, und wo ist er Spot? 
Schickt mir mal nen Link von Google Maps oder sagt mir, wer kann mich Donnerstag Abend irgendwo aufpicken?


----------



## Enduro_Alex (20. Juni 2011)

Würde mir den Spot interessehalber auch gerne mal Anschauen - gerne auch am Donnerstagabend - aber brauche auch Guidance 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## sykostar (22. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## sykostar (22. Juni 2011)

New Ride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speed_freek (22. Juni 2011)

sykostar schrieb:


> New Ride!







Bin ab Morgen Mittag am Malteser falls das Wetter mitmacht. Sonst noch wer da?


----------



## Der Schnelle (1. Juli 2011)

Soooo, auch mal wieder on. Hab vor lauter Arbeit und Bikepark keine Lust gehabt im Local arial rumzugurken. Werde morgen auch schon wieder in Willingen sein. 
Wie siehts denn im Moment im 7G aus und was macht Siegburg?

Ich würde gerne nochmal hier in der Gegend rumgurken hab aber keine Lust mehr wie früher immer erst die Sperren wegzuräumen und mich mit Wanderern zu prügeln. Kurze info über die Lage wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## Fabian93 (1. Juli 2011)

Su rockt weiterhin,gebaut wird auch noch fleissig.
Werd heute mal in SU das Cove ausfahren gehen,wenn du länger nicht mehr da warst wirst du dich echt wundern was sich alles verändert hat


----------



## sykostar (1. Juli 2011)

Ich muss irgendwann auch mal vorbeischauen. Dauert aber noch ein wenig, weil am So geht es erstmal wieder nach Wibe und Dienstag schon nach Frankreich.


----------



## sykostar (1. Juli 2011)

Ach ja, auch hier nochmal zur Info:
Wir haben vom 06.07.-10.07.2011 geschlossen und fahren zum Megavalanche Alpe d'Huez.


----------



## cryo (3. Juli 2011)

jo, hab Euch und Euer chilliges Gefährt gesehen 

Ich hatte meine Family dabei, und da wettermässig die Apokalypse über WiBe eingebrochen ist musste ich sie in den nächsten Indoor-Spielplatz fahren anstatt wie geplant in den Kletterwald um die Ecke...

War aber dann trotz Unwetter cool, immerhin gab es so gut we keine Wartezeiten am Lift 



sykostar schrieb:


> Ich muss irgendwann auch mal vorbeischauen. Dauert aber noch ein wenig, weil am So geht es erstmal wieder nach Wibe und Dienstag schon nach Frankreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand zufälligerweise eine Dämpferfeder in 2,75" x 162mm (Einbaulänge 222mm), nicht für Vivid, rumliegen? Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die zum Setup finden ausleihen könnte


----------



## tinaw321 (8. Juli 2011)

hi, nur schon mal vorab, bin weiblich (16) und fange gerade an mit meinem tollen hardtail son bisl geländemäßig zu fahren (siebengebirge usw)... suche leute aus der region bonn-sinzig-wachtberg, die lust haben nen hometrail zu bauen ... bei interesse einfach per pn melden.
ps: wäre auch froh, irgendwo in ne schon vorhandene gruppe mit hometrail einzusteigen ;-)


----------



## sebamedd (11. Juli 2011)

Lulz, da is wer noch motiviert^^


----------



## Der Schnelle (13. Juli 2011)

tinaw321 schrieb:


> hi, nur schon mal vorab, bin weiblich (16) und fange gerade an mit meinem tollen hardtail son bisl geländemäßig zu fahren (siebengebirge usw)... suche leute aus der region bonn-sinzig-wachtberg, die lust haben nen hometrail zu bauen ... bei interesse einfach per pn melden.
> ps: wäre auch froh, irgendwo in ne schon vorhandene gruppe mit hometrail einzusteigen ;-)



 Ich nehm dich mal mit nach Winterberg. Da kkanste perfekt en ganzen Tag rumbiken und üben wie der Teufel.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Juli 2011)

tinaw321 schrieb:


> hi, nur schon mal vorab, bin weiblich (16) und fange gerade an mit meinem tollen hardtail son bisl geländemäßig zu fahren (siebengebirge usw)... suche leute aus der region bonn-sinzig-wachtberg, die lust haben nen hometrail zu bauen ... bei interesse einfach per pn melden.
> ps: wäre auch froh, irgendwo in ne schon vorhandene gruppe mit hometrail einzusteigen ;-)



Schick mir mal ne pn. Ich kann dir in Wachtberg was zeigen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## tinaw321 (13. Juli 2011)

hi, wachtberg wäre perfekt und gut zu erreichen  ... ich habe eigentlich immer mittwochs und am we zeit und dann ab nächster woche auch jeden tag (dann sind ja endlich sommerferien  )... leider wurde mein alter hometrail (in remagen/unkelbach) zerstört und komplett mit bäumen versperrt und wanderwege werden langsam was öde :/ , also bin ich auf der suche nach was neuem  ... würde mich freuen, wenn wir nen termin finden ,
lg tina


----------



## tinaw321 (13. Juli 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Ich nehm dich mal mit nach Winterberg. Da kkanste perfekt en ganzen Tag rumbiken und üben wie der Teufel.


seeeehr gerne !!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juli 2011)

tinaw321 schrieb:


> hi, wachtberg wäre perfekt und gut zu erreichen  ... ich habe eigentlich immer mittwochs und am we zeit und dann ab nächster woche auch jeden tag (dann sind ja endlich sommerferien  )... leider wurde mein alter hometrail (in remagen/unkelbach) zerstört und komplett mit bäumen versperrt und wanderwege werden langsam was öde :/ , also bin ich auf der suche nach was neuem  ... würde mich freuen, wenn wir nen termin finden ,
> lg tina



Wo wohnst du denn? Ich wohnen in Niederbachem. Wenn du willst komm einfach mal in der Bäckerei vorbei und frag nach dem Chef. Am besten Vormittags oder ab 17 Uhr.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Dirty Rufus (15. Juli 2011)

Ich bin morgen Nachmittag wieder am Malteser unterwegs. Werde gegen 1430 da sein
man sieht sich


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. Juli 2011)

Freitag gehts nach Winterberg. Jemand dabei? Hab noch nen Platz frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (22. Juli 2011)

Ich war gestern in Winterberg! 6 Stunden Dauerregen. Der DH hat mich bei dem Wetter tierisch abge****t. Ab 16:00 kam die Sonne raus und die strecken waren alle komplett fahrbar. Meine klamotten werde ich wohl nie mehr sauber bekommen!


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. Juli 2011)

*Vorstand des Wasteland Volmershoven e.V. und BÃ¼rgermeister unterzeichnen Pachtvertrag fÃ¼r Bike-Park*

 				vom 19. Juli 2011 um 13:59 | Autor: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RheSie bloggt aus dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis




Alfter  â Der 1. Vorsitzende des Sportvereins â Wasteland  Volmershoven e.V. â  Hermann Werres, sein Stellvertreter, Thorsten  Martens, Schatzmeister  Manuel Fritz-Lafrenz und BÃ¼rgermeister Dr. Rolf  Schumacher  unterzeichneten am 19. Juli 2011 den *Pacht*vertrag fÃ¼r den  Bike-Park in Volmershoven*.
âDies  ist ein Beispiel fÃ¼r ein auÃerordent*liches bÃ¼rger*schaft*liches   Enga*gement des Vereins Waste*land Volmers*hoven e.V., der guten   Zusammen*arbeit mit dem FuÃball*verein SC Volmershoven-Heidgen e.V., dem   Baseball*verein und dem Tennisclub Hardtbach, die sich das  Gesamt*areal  in Volmers*hoven teilenâ, so BÃ¼rger*meister Dr. Schumacher  wÃ¶rtlich.
*Vor diesem Hintergrund stellt die Gemeinde  Alfter dem Verein Wasteland  Volmers*hoven e.V. ein GelÃ¤nde zur  VerfÃ¼gung, das dem Verein die  MÃ¶glich*keit bietet, eigen*stÃ¤ndig eine  Bike-Anlage zu betreiben. So  kÃ¶nnen Kinder und Jugendliche diverse  kÃ¶rper*liche AktivitÃ¤ten ausleben.*
Hermann Werres,  Thorsten Martens und Schatz*meister Manuel Fritz-Lafrenz  dankten  ausdrÃ¼cklich dem Rat und der Verwaltung der Gemeinde Alfter  fÃ¼r die  UnterstÃ¼t*zung: âWir freuen uns auf den neuen Bike-Park, und  sind  zuversichtlich, das Projekt alsbald in 2011 umsetzen zu kÃ¶nnenâ, so  die  Vertreter des Vereins Wasteland Vol-mershoven e.V.
Foto und Quelle: Gemeinde Alfter


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Juli 2011)

Ja super! Herzlichen Glückwunsch nach Alfter. 
Schön zu hören, dass derartiges Engagement Früchte trägt und Kooperation mit den Behörden möglich sein kann.


----------



## rallleb (24. Juli 2011)

Jawie, unmittelbar vor meiner Haustür.
Wann geht's los? Ich hab schon die Schaufel inner Hand
Bin ungerwäs


----------



## Condor (25. Juli 2011)

Ist da jemand von hier mitinvolviert? Hab hier länger nicht mitgelesen.
Was für ein Gelände ist das? Plattland?


----------



## BIKESTARR (25. Juli 2011)

Boa cool, keine lange Fahrt zu irgendwelchen Bikeparks am Ende der Welt


----------



## oli.hoecker (25. Juli 2011)

Der Bikepark in Volmershoven wird ausschließlich für Dirtbikes konzipiert sein, da es sich um ein relativ kleines Areal handelt in dem es keinerlei Gefälle gibt. Es scheint noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu geben, die mit den Behörden geklärt werden müssen, weswegen die Bauarbeiten noch nicht beginnen dürfen. Baubeginn soll wohl irgendwann im August sein, ein genauer Termin steht aber nicht fest.

Gruß

Oli


----------



## Der Schnelle (25. Juli 2011)

oli.hoecker schrieb:


> Der Bikepark in Volmershoven wird ausschließlich für Dirtbikes konzipiert sein, da es sich um ein relativ kleines Areal handelt in dem es keinerlei Gefälle gibt. Es scheint noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu geben, die mit den Behörden geklärt werden müssen, weswegen die Bauarbeiten noch nicht beginnen dürfen. Baubeginn soll wohl irgendwann im August sein, ein genauer Termin steht aber nicht fest.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Oli



Ich kenne einige der Verantwortlichen persönlich. Die Idee ist noch ausbaubar und auch wenn es nur ein Dirspot wird ist die möglichkeit mehr daraus zu machen sehr , sehr wahrscheinlich. Aber ein gut angelegter kleiner Spot ist immernoch sinnvoller als ständig durch die Welt zu reisen. Einfach mal eben ne Feierabendrunde machen ist in meinen Augen doch recht atraktiv!


----------



## oli.hoecker (27. Juli 2011)

Klar, da stimme ich Dir durchaus zu. Ist ne spaßige Sache so ein Dirtspot.
Wollte nur verhindern, dass hier zu große Hoffnungen geschürt werden und nachher jemand enttäuscht ist, weil er keinen "richtigen" Bikepark mit DH-Course, Slopestyle-Parcour, 4x und Dropline etc. vorfindet.

Gruß

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (27. Juli 2011)

Jeder neue Spot ist eine gute Sache


----------



## Der Schnelle (2. August 2011)

Ja dazu habe ich was. Ich habe eiin Paar mal mit den Veranzwortlichen gesprochen und es ist jetzt erst mal Dingfest

Hier der Link zur Homepage
http://www.wasteland-volmershoven.de/

Es wird tatsächlich überlegt noch einige Northshore's, Drops und Gabs einzubauen und einen teil der Strecke so zu bauen das es nicht nur ne Dirtline ist sondern auch für Big Bikes fahrbar ist. Es muß ja nicht gleich ein riesen Bikepark entstehen aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Das wird die Entwicklung zeigen aber allemal besser als Finkenberg, Kottenforst, 7G oder was hier sonst noch so Illegal gebaut ist. Hier gibt es Verantwortliche Ansprechpartner mit denen man Diskutieren und sich austauschen kann. Wer weis was die Zukunft bringt aber erstmal können wir zufrieden sein das wir in unserer Region etwas bekommen das unser Zeit und Bankkonto nicht so belastet um ne Tagesreise zu unternehmen nur um mal eben 10 abfahrten in total überfüllten Bikeparks zu unternehmen. Ich für meine Teil brauche kann mit dem Bike in weniger als 30 minuten dort hinfahren. Finde ich gut
Ich werde mir heute Abend mal mit Hermann Werres, dem verantwortlichen den Platz angucken


----------



## sykostar (2. August 2011)

Damit ihr nicht vor verschlossener Tür steht:
Wir haben vom 30.08. bis zum 03.09.2011 geschlossen und fahren zur Eurobike, um für die kommende Saison einzukaufen.


----------



## LIDDL (2. August 2011)

wollt am woende mal wieder nach Malmedy/belgien fahren und hätt noch nen platz frei...


----------



## sykostar (2. August 2011)

Noch was: Kommt uns bis zum 30.08. besuchen und ihr bekommt 20% auf Streetwear und 10% auf Bikewear. Das gilt natürlich nicht für bereits reduzierte Ware.
http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/shop_content.php?coID=9


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2011)

Sollte ich mal machen 

Edit: ******** macht keinen Spaß mehr etwas über die Hills zu schreiben !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (10. August 2011)

Fährt jemand diesenDonnerstag oder Freitag an der Freeride Strecke beim MAlteser?

Wäre super,w enn mich jemand am Malteser aufpicken könnte.

Kenne mich da nicht aus, fahre sonst in Siegburg und 7 HIlls.

Richte mich dabei einfach nach Eurer Zeit.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. August 2011)

Heute noch jemand irgendwo unterwegs? Hab nen Auto und kann abholen 7Geb oder so waere interessant.


----------



## LIDDL (10. August 2011)

@Bansaiman: Malteser ist noch im Aufbau. nachdem nur Rufus u ich buddeln gehts auch nur schleppend voran  ...haste nächste woche Zeit?  bin grad im Vorbereitungsstress für die BikeAttack - morgen gehts looos


----------



## TiredPluemo (14. August 2011)

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier in Bonn und kenne hier leider noch garkeine Strecken zum Freeriden oder Downhillen.
Würde mich deshalb freuen, wenn sich vielleicht ein paar nette Leute finden, die Lust haben, mal ein paar Runden zu drehen.

Grüße!


----------



## bansaiman (15. August 2011)

LIDDL schrieb:


> @Bansaiman: Malteser ist noch im Aufbau. nachdem nur Rufus u ich buddeln gehts auch nur schleppend voran  ...haste nächste woche Zeit?  bin grad im Vorbereitungsstress für die BikeAttack - morgen gehts looos





An welchen Tagen zu welcher Zeit kannst du denn diese Woche? 
Dann gucken wir wan´s klappt ;-)


TIREDPLUEMO:

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier in Bonn und kenne hier leider noch garkeine Strecken zum Freeriden oder Downhillen.
Würde mich deshalb freuen, wenn sich vielleicht ein paar nette Leute finden, die Lust haben, mal ein paar Runden zu drehen.

Grüße! 		


KAnnst mal am WE mit uns nach Siegburg kommen, da können wir dir die dortigen Spots zeigen, Kaldauer GRube und evtl. ein paar andere, wenn man sich produktiv einbringt


----------



## volcom74 (15. August 2011)

TiredPluemo schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich bin neu hier in Bonn und kenne hier leider noch garkeine Strecken zum Freeriden oder Downhillen.
> Würde mich deshalb freuen, wenn sich vielleicht ein paar nette Leute finden, die Lust haben, mal ein paar Runden zu drehen.
> 
> Grüße!



Klar wenn du Lust hast können wir zusammen fahren gehen. Kenn im 7geb
ein paar Strecken. Hab den Rest der Woche immer bis 16.00 Uhr Zeit. Mi auch länger.


----------



## volcom74 (15. August 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> An welchen Tagen zu welcher Zeit kannst du denn diese Woche?
> Dann gucken wir wan´s klappt ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
würde auch gerne mal mit nach Siegburg kommen. Oder auch wo anders 
(zB.Malteser oder 7 Geb) mit euch fahren gehen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (17. August 2011)

Kaldauer Grube ist ziemlich langweilig. Kennt jemand von euch Gisela?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. August 2011)

Heute jemand bei dem Top Wetter unterwegs?


----------



## volcom74 (17. August 2011)

Ja, ich.
Wo solls denn hingehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. August 2011)

Siebengebirge oder Venusberg.


----------



## bansaiman (18. August 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Kaldauer Grube ist ziemlich langweilig. Kennt jemand von euch Gisela?
> Wenn nicht, beschreibe ich gerne, wo das liegt. Da steckt viel Mühe drinnen.





HI,

die war unter den "paar anderen angedacht", aber ich wollte das nicht so offiziell sagen.
Ich wurd nämlich schon angesprochen, dass ich sie bitte nicht allen Leuten aus anderen Gegenden das zeige; vor Allem aber, weil ja leider viele Leute gerne Strecken fahren und verschleißen aber nciht richten, wenn was kaputt ist.
Daher würde ich die Leute ja mal in Kaldauen Wahnbachtalsperre was rumführen, und wenn die vernünftig zu sein scheinen, ihnen die Gisela zeigen ;-)


Mal was ganz anderes:


Wer kommt Samstag oder Sonntag mit in den Bikepark Boppard? Samstag fahre ich mitm Zug hin, bzw. wenn jemand von Euch mitm Auto fährt, wäre das auch geklärt. Sonntag wäre ich praktisch schon vor Ort.

Für diejenigen, die den nicht kennen. Eintritt frei!
Ist also noch ein paar Kilometer südlich von KOblenz. Da er von Straße umgeben ist, kann man entweder ein eigenes Autoshuttle benutzen oder in 15 Minuten hoch schieben. Ein LIft ist auch vor Ort, der aber doch zu bezahlen ist, was abe rnicht mit dem Park zu tun hat.
GIbt einen Dirt Track, Pump Track und eine flowige Freeride Strecke mit North Shores, Tables, Gaps und Drops von 1-2,5 m Höhe.

Also hat Bock?


----------



## LIDDL (18. August 2011)

muss mich vorerst ausklinken, die Bike Attack hat leider ihre Spuren hinterlassen  



bansaiman schrieb:


> An welchen Tagen zu welcher Zeit kannst du denn...


...ab 17 Uhr kann ich fast immer (wenns schön is  )


----------



## Dirty Rufus (19. August 2011)

295. L.Stefan           19xx D-Bonn                    Team Couch                         53.01,6     23.57,2   (162) Diplom Foto  Overall  303.

diese hier??


----------



## ojs (19. August 2011)

Sucht jemand morgen nachmittag einen Mitstreiter für ein wenig Abfahrtsspass?


----------



## LIDDL (19. August 2011)

@Rufus: genau Die!   ... die CD mit den bildern bekomm ich die Tage per Post, die CD von der CT hab ich direkt bekommen


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. August 2011)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag (21.08.) mit mir zu den Filthies zu fahren? Ich würde eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Köln anbieten. 

Bei Interesse, bitte PM!


----------



## bansaiman (19. August 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag (21.08.) mit mir zu den Filthies zu fahren? Ich würde eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Köln anbieten.
> 
> Bei Interesse, bitte PM!





Da bin ich an der Mosel. . . 

Ich könnte Donnerstag oder Freitag zu Filthy Trails oder nach Boppard?
Wie wär´s?

Das gilt für alle ;-)


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. August 2011)

Was ist denn besser/spaßiger/abwechslungsreicher - Filthies oder Boppard? Ich war in beiden Parks bisher noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (19. August 2011)

Boppard hat einen Pump Track, eine Dirt Line und eine Freeride Strecke von 

1,1 Km Länge

200 Höhenmetern und ist ebenfalls umsonst. Es gibt sogar direkt daran einen örtlchen Liftbetreiber, der aber kostet (4 die einzelne Fahrt, Tageskarte 20 ). Also man muss nicht hochschieben, kann aber ;-)

Filthy hat 6 Strecken (keinen Lift) aber ist eben weiter weg 135 km, Boppard 97 km


----------



## bansaiman (19. August 2011)

Ok. . . 

hast mich überzeugt ;-)


Halte fest:

Wer will an einem der folgenden Tage zu den Filthy Trails?

Nächsten Donnerstag bzw. Freitag oder am 3. bzw.4. September (erstes September Wochenende)

Ich fahre definitiv spätestens an dem Septemberwochenende. Evtl. davor. Je nachdem, was sich hier ergibt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. August 2011)

Ok, Planänderung. Morgen geht es nach Stromberg. Auto ist aller Voraussicht nach bereits voll.

@ bansaiman: Am 03.09. fahre ich auch zu den Filthies. Auto ist leider schon belegt, aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.

Am WE 26.-28.08. fahre ich auch für einen von den 3 Tagen nach Belgien und hätte da bislang noch einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## bansaiman (20. August 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ok, Planänderung. Morgen geht es nach Stromberg. Auto ist aller Voraussicht nach bereits voll.
> 
> @ bansaiman: Am 03.09. fahre ich auch zu den Filthies. Auto ist leider schon belegt, aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.
> 
> Am WE 26.-28. fahre ich auch für einen Tag nach Belgien und hätte da bislang noch einen Platz im Auto frei.





OKm sag mir doch einfach wegen dem 3.September bescheid, wenn jemand abspringt udn ein Platz frei wird. Sonst biete ich mich halt selbst als MItfahrgelegenheit an ;-)

Meinst du am 26.-28. August oder September, sicher Ersteres? Du willst wahrscheinlich die 3 TAge dort bleiben oder wie ist jeden Tag An- und Abreise geplant (hab ja keine Ahnung, wie es da mit Übernachtungsmöglichketein aussieht)? Weil das komplette WE geht nicht, da ich das dann mal meiner Freundin versprochen habe, aber einen TAg, am besten Freitag würde ich mitkommen können ;-)


----------



## sykostar (24. August 2011)

BITTE NICHT VERGESSEN: Wir haben vom 30.08. bis zum 03.09.2011 geschlossen und fahren zur Eurobike. Bis Samstag bekommt ihr noch 20% auf Streetwear und 10% auf Bikewear. Das gilt natürlich nicht für bereits reduzierte Sachen.

@LIDDL Gute Besserung!


----------



## LIDDL (24. August 2011)

@Syko: Thx!

falls jemand nen DH-Racer braucht, ich verkauf mein Jedi....
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=409363


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (25. August 2011)

Nicht den Jedi verkaufen 
Kommt was Neues oder trittst du erstmal kürzer?


----------



## DerMolch (25. August 2011)

Hallo Ihr,
ich bin recht neu in Bonn (wohne direkt auf dem Venusberg) und kenne noch gar keine Trails dort. Wer hat Lust mich mal mit auf Endurotour zu nehmen und mal ein paar Trails zu zeigen? 

Wie ist denn die Meinung zum Bikepark Boppard? Die Sprünge sehen teilweise echt weit aus... Komme man dort eventuell gut zurecht wenn man auf den Filthies alles springt (um mal nen Vergleich zu haben)? Möchte eventuell am kommenden Sonntag 28.8. wer hin?


----------



## LIDDL (25. August 2011)

...kürzer treten kommt ma garnicht in die Tüte     ...die Hand muss bis 16.09. zum Caidom wieder fit sein  
...hab einfach lust auf was neues, aber was gleichwertiges/besseres zu finden is garnet so einfach 

ich werd ende nächster woche anfangen zu trainieren, oder es zumindest versuchen, großraum VBerg und Kottenforst, aufgrund der Verletzung zu anfang eher XC-lastig ...auf ne runde im 7Geb bin ich natürlich auch zu haben, kenn mich da drüben leider kaum aus 

@Toshi: kenn die Filthies leider net, daher auch keine Aussage ob du das kannst oder net  ... aber in Boppard kann man alles flowig umfahren und sich anschauen, vieles davon wirste im 2ten run fahren, die dirts oben haben sich massiv gemaustert seit der Kabbani wieder da is    ..alles in allem ist es aber einen Besuch wert! verlass dich aber nicht auf den Lift, da schiebste schneller hoch...und Stromberg is von da auch nicht weit


----------



## sykostar (25. August 2011)

LIDDL schrieb:


> ...kürzer treten kommt ma garnicht in die Tüte



Das wollte ich hören


----------



## DerMolch (25. August 2011)

LIDDL schrieb:


> ...kürzer treten kommt ma garnicht in die Tüte     ...die Hand muss bis 16.09. zum Caidom wieder fit sein
> ...hab einfach lust auf was neues, aber was gleichwertiges/besseres zu finden is garnet so einfach
> 
> ich werd ende nächster woche anfangen zu trainieren, oder es zumindest versuchen, großraum VBerg und Kottenforst, aufgrund der Verletzung zu anfang eher XC-lastig ...auf ne runde im 7Geb bin ich natürlich auch zu haben, kenn mich da drüben leider kaum aus
> ...




Ja, hatte auch überlegt was ich machen soll, ob Stromberg oder Boppard.
Ich war erst aufgrund eines gebrochenen Armes beim Oster- Downhillrennen in Krefeld, dann wegen Urlaub, Job, Wetter usw die Saison kaum auf dem Bike. Ich bin nun ordentlich heiß zu fahren, ich glaub Boppard wirds dann werden. Mag noch jemand aus Bonn hinfahren?


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. August 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun ordentlich heiß zu fahren, ich glaub Boppard wirds dann werden. Mag noch jemand aus Bonn hinfahren?



Wann denn jetzt genau? Boppard fand ich ziemich heftig, aber nach Stromberg würde ich gerne mitkommen. Wir sind die Strecke dort komplett abgegangen... sehr flowig, aber auch ein paar ernsthaftere Sachen dabei.


----------



## DerMolch (26. August 2011)

Hey Micha, es geht um Sonntag. Du bist dann glaub ich auf den Filthy trails. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie es jetzt ist, bleib ich lieber daheim ;-)


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. August 2011)

Ja, der Sommer ist echt besch...!

Vielleicht klappt es ja ein Andermal. Viel Spaß in Boppard, falls Du hin fährst.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne morgen oder übermorgen (also Dienstag oder Mittwoch) zu den Filthy Trails fahren und kann noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.

Also, wer hat Zeit und Lust? 
Bei Interesse bitte PM.


----------



## ComeOn (30. August 2011)

Ist zwar eher spontan, aber vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch Jemand.
Wir fahren morgen "früh" nach Boppard, nehmen voraussichtlich den Zug um 11:27 von Bonn aus. Sind bisher zu dritt  
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (1. September 2011)

Wer fährt Samstag zeitig nach Stromberg und hat noch Platz?

muss halt leider um 19 Uhr zurück sein, also richtet sich das wohl mehr an die, die früh starten wollen ;-)
Wäre dennoch super


----------



## DerMolch (2. September 2011)

Heute ab 16/16.30h wer in Richtung Kottenforst o.Ä. unterwegs?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (16. September 2011)

Ich will heute nachmittag zum Malteser, wer noch??


----------



## sykostar (17. September 2011)

Bitte denkt daran, dass wir heute (17.9.) mit einem Stand bei Dust & Dirt in Rüthen sind und der Shop deshalb GESCHLOSSEN ist.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/09/woodfanatics-dust-and-dirt-festival-am-17-und-18-september-in-ruethen/


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. September 2011)

Buäääh! Seit 18 tagen Bikeparkpause. Die längste Pause des Jahres. Ich brauch Äktschen!


----------



## Thefreakshow (19. September 2011)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Ich will heute nachmittag zum Malteser, wer noch??




Wann fährstn wieder hin?
Würd mich je nachdem gerne Anschließen, 
dann könnte man ja auch mal wg Filthy´s klären!


----------



## LIDDL (29. September 2011)

..ich werd am woende bestimmt am Malteser unterwegs sein... ein Tag Stromberg oder Malmedy is au in drin (ein platz im auto hab ich noch)


----------



## Henki85 (29. September 2011)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Montag in Stromberg sein.


----------



## volcom74 (29. September 2011)

...sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henki85 (29. September 2011)

Danke Volcom74. Bist du am Montag da?


----------



## Thefreakshow (29. September 2011)

SA gehts nach Boppard^^


----------



## volcom74 (29. September 2011)

Gerne  
Werde mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## volcom74 (29. September 2011)

Ist recht weit. Lohnt sich das - ist Stromberg besser als Boppart?


----------



## Henki85 (30. September 2011)

volcom74 schrieb:


> Ist recht weit. Lohnt sich das - ist Stromberg besser als Boppart?



Ich war noch nie dort. Deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Aber ausprobieren will ich es mal. Fahre heute in die Richtigung und mache auf dem Rückweg einen Abstecher dort hin.


----------



## LIDDL (30. September 2011)

Stromberg is nur minimal weiter als Boppard, man schiebt in etwa genau so lange hoch, hat aber fast 5min Abfahrstlänge! is leider nicht so anspruchsvoll wie Boppard, dafür sehr flowig mit n paar kleinen sprüngen...soweit ich weiß soll noch ne ordedntliche DH-Strecke folgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (30. September 2011)

Wer fährt morgen nach Stromberg, Fylthies oder Boppard und hat noch nen PLatz frei?
Teilen natürlich das Spritgeld.
Wer noch nen Platz frei hat, bitte per PN Abfahrtsdaten und Handynummer schicken, damit das jetzt auch noch kurzfristig klappt.
Freue mich auf ne nette Abfahrtsrunde


----------



## volcom74 (1. Oktober 2011)

Heute jemand im 7Geb. oder Bonn unterwegs?


----------



## WaldChiller (3. Oktober 2011)

Das in Volmershoven wird von Hardcore BMXern und Hardtail-Gosus geshaped nur mal so zur Info.


----------



## sykostar (6. Oktober 2011)

Neue Öffnungszeiten bei hyperactive:
Die Tage werden kürzer und die Öffnungszeiten auch. Dieser Schritt ist notwendig, um sowohl unsere Locals als auch die gestiegene Zahl der Onlineshop User mit dem gleichen Service zu bedienen. Ab dem 10.10. haben wir also Dienstag bis Freitag von 14 bis 20 Uhr und Samstag - wie gehabt - von 12 bis 18 Uhr geöffnet. Per Mail erreicht ihr uns wie immer fast zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit. Es gibt natürlich weiterhin die Möglichkeit, dass wir den Showroom nach Absprache auch ausserhalb der regulären Zeiten öffnen.


----------



## LIDDL (8. Oktober 2011)

jemand lust morgen mit nach Willingen zu fahren?


----------



## Thefreakshow (15. Oktober 2011)

Nä Woche gehts nach Boppard bzw Stromberg!
Datum liegt am Dirty Rufus^^

Je nachdem wer noch mitkommt währe zmd mal 1 Platz frei!
Sofern bei einem Bike des Vorderrad raus kommt


----------



## LIDDL (15. Oktober 2011)

fahr morgen ma wieder nach willingen, ein Platz hab ich noch frei. Abfahrt is um 7
@Thefreakshow: wenns wetter passt wäre ich für Stromberg zuhaben


----------



## Thefreakshow (15. Oktober 2011)

Melde mich wenn ich Antwort vom Rufus hab!


----------



## Thefreakshow (17. Oktober 2011)

Anstrengender Tag mit viel Spass...
Thx

@liddl Grüsse zurück^^

Wenns Wetter nochmal passt, gerne wieder!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (18. Oktober 2011)

jo, auf jeden fall das 
hat viel spass gemacht. ich muss dann demnächst ma zu euch kommen zwecks wurzeltraining und soo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (11. November 2011)

ist Fertig, lässt sich Geil fahren. Unterschied federweg vorne/hinten nicht spürbar. Noch'n bissle schwer, wird aber geändert!


----------



## LIDDL (11. November 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Noch'n bissle schwer, wird aber geändert!


schick schick 
...an der Kette haste ja schon gespart


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. November 2011)

LIDDL schrieb:


> schick schick
> ...an der Kette haste ja schon gespart



mittlerweile isses komplett inkl. Kette.

hab dann noch ne Titan Feder rein und ne neue kurbel. 
Naja'n bissle Kleinkram ist auch noch dazugekommen. 
Alles in allem wieder viel mehr ausgegeben als ich durfte, da muß mein neuer Sprössling wohl an Pampers sparen! 
Vieleicht verkauf ich auch meine Frau...........die hat in letzter Zeit eh nen Getriebeschaden!


----------



## sykostar (15. November 2011)

NEWS: Ab voraussichtlich Januar präsentieren wir euch die Artikel aus dem Onlineshop und einiges mehr in der Bonner Altstadt. Dort liegen Verkaufs- und Lagerflächen günstiger und wir bekommen Bonns besten Kaffee direkt von der anderen Straßenseite. Aus diesem Grund verkürzen wir ab dem 22.11.2011 die Öffnungszeiten, um den Umzug möglichst schnell über die Bühne zu bringen. Der Versand erfolgt natürlich weiterhin und ist vom Umzug nicht betroffen.

Neue Öffnungszeiten ab dem 22.11.:
Dienstag bis Freitag von 16 bis 20 Uhr
Samstag - wie gehabt - von 12 bis 18 Uhr

Neue Adresse ab voraussichtlich Januar:
Dorotheenstraße 1-3
53111 Bonn


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. November 2011)

Ha, sehr gute news, dann liegt der Laden mal in Schlagweite! Espresso ist mal ein top Argument!


----------



## [email protected] (16. November 2011)

Na toll !! ......... direkt umme Ecke......dann ist wohl geklärt wo demnächst meine Kohle bleibt


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. November 2011)

sykostar schrieb:


> NEWS: Ab voraussichtlich Januar präsentieren wir euch die Artikel aus dem Onlineshop und einiges mehr in der Bonner Altstadt. Dort liegen Verkaufs- und Lagerflächen günstiger und wir bekommen Bonns besten Kaffee direkt von der anderen Straßenseite. Aus diesem Grund verkürzen wir ab dem 22.11.2011 die Öffnungszeiten, um den Umzug möglichst schnell über die Bühne zu bringen. Der Versand erfolgt natürlich weiterhin und ist vom Umzug nicht betroffen.
> 
> Neue Öffnungszeiten ab dem 22.11.:
> Dienstag bis Freitag von 16 bis 20 Uhr
> ...




Wat bin ich froh das Du keine Hollandräder varkaufst! Direkt bei mir um die Ecke!


----------



## flying-dan (18. November 2011)

Hi ich bin neu hier im forum und bin ab und an in Bonn mit meinem bike. wollte fragen ob mir jemand etwas auf die sprünge helfen kann was strecken und trails angeht danke schon mal und grüße aus Freiburg


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

Moin,
war am WE auf dem Rückweg vom HoChi auf einen Sprung an der "Gisela" unterwegs. 

Da ist ja alles abgerissen?  

Gab es Stress mit dem Eigentümer/Förster oder Vandalismus? Oder habe ich mich schlicht verfahren  

Ggf. gerne auch die Info per PN.

Wäre sehr schade, habe sehr bewundert, was die Jungs dort auf die Beine gestellt haben....

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. November 2011)

Alles ist nicht abgerissen, eine Wippe steht noch...

Bin dort am Sonntag auch erstmal mit offenem Mund dagestanden... würde mich auch interessieren warum der Spot dem Erdboden gleich gemacht worden ist.


----------



## Fabian93 (21. November 2011)

Also fangen wir mal an:

Weder Eigentümer noch den Förster hat das ganze wirklich gestört,die Anwohner standen alle total hinter uns und haben uns auch unterstützt,wir haben ausschließlich positive Rückmeldung bekommen.

Irgendwann kam dann ein Jäger/ Jagdpächter der für das Grundstück von Gut Umschoss zuständig ist (liegt irgendwo neben der Fläche wo gebaut worden ist) und meinte eine Shore würde auf dem von ihm zu verwaltendem Grundstück stehen und müsste deshalb weg,der Rest würde ihn soweit nicht betreffen.
Haben die Shore dann in kürzester Zeit restlos dort entfernt,dann war Ruhe.

Dann haben wir fast ein Jahr nicht von ihm gehört,war alles friedlich,wir sind mit den anderen Waldnutzern bestens ausgekommen,war alles so wie es sein sollte.
An einem Tag kam der Jäger dann erneut, meinte er wäre vom Förster geschickt worden (auf Nachfrage beim Förster stellte sich das natürlich als gelogen heraus) und machte Foto´s und meinte es ginge jetzt an die obere Forstbehörde, da wir ja nicht auf ihn gehört hätten, die würden sich nun darum kümmern.
Er machte noch einige Versuche alle einzuschüchtern, diese scheiteerten leider an seinen wiedersprüchlichen Aussagen.
Nach einem Telefonat mit der oberen Forstbehörde sagte man mir, es sei bekannt das auf dem Grundstück gebaut und gefahren wird, man sehe aber keinen Grund zum handeln. Scheinbar für die Forstbehörde nicht wirklich von Interesse das ganze.

Dann kam wieder eine ganze Zeit nichts, an einem sonnigen Sonntag tauchte der Jäger nun erneut auf. Er hatte Polizei, den Leiter des Ordnungsamts in Siegburg und zwei Leute vom Jugendamt dabei.

Die ganze Mannschaft war erstmal begeistert davon, was wir geschaffen hatten, alles ohne Maschienen und alles aus eigener Initiative.
Wenn es nach dem Ordnungsamt+Jugendamt gehen würde dann würde man das Gelände einzäunen und wir müssten einen Verein gründen, dann wäre die Sache vom Tisch, u.a wegen Versicherungs+Haftungstechnischen Gründen.

Wir haben erfahren,dass die Fläche aus 10 Parzellen besteht und daher 10 Eigentümern gehört,diese bekäme man niemals unter einen Hut.
Da das O.A nun davon wisse und es zu Unfällen (vorwiegend unbeteiligte) käme könnte man ihnen einen Vorwurf machen,wieso man nicht gehandelt habe, deshalb müssten wir alles zurückbauen.Andernfalls würde es weitere Konsequenzen geben.

Im gleichen Zug sicherte man uns aber zu und bei der Suche nach einem Grundstück zu unterstützen,sodass wir unseren Sport weiterhin ausüben können.
Das Ganze müsste dann vom Eigentümer genehmigt sein und über einen Verein laufen.
Am Tag nach dem Besuch habe ich mit dem Leiter des O.A telefoniert,er hatte sich direkt morgens mit dem Forstamt zusammengesetzt,dieses ist bereit ein Waldstück aus dem Forstschutz herauszunehmen sodass ein "Bikepark" (wie es an der Gisela der Fall war) möglich wäre.

Aktuell haben wir mehrere geeignete Grundstücke die in nächster Zeit dem O.A vorgelegt werden, das O.A stellt Kontakt zu den Besitzern her und hilft bei weiteren behördlichen Schritten.
Dann muss ein Verein gegründet werden über den das Gelände dann läuft.

Das ist der aktuelle Stand,im Groben sollte klat sein was da los war.
Hier in Deutschland ist sowas leider immer unheimlich kompliziert und mit massig Arbeit verbunden.
Positiv ist aber,dass das O.A hinter uns steht,nur der Jäger hat jetzt seinen Willen


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

Hallo Fabian,
mensch, was für ein Sch.... (((

Da habt ihr echt so ein Wahnsinnsteil geschafft und dann so ein Ar...loch. 

Sorry, aber da kann ich nicht anders, habe das Gelände in den Jahren nie vermüllt oder sonstwie vergammelt gesehen und es waren ja auch oft Eltern oben am Pavillon, die die jüngeren Fahrer unterstützt haben.

Nun denn, drücke euch die Daumen, dass ihr das Grundstück bekommt, ggf. bei der DIMB nachfragen, die kann euch bzgl. Verein etc. sicherlich weiterhelfen (der User Eifelwolf sitzt auf der anderen Rheinseite und ist da lokal involviert, kann euch sicherlich einen Kontakt herstellen).

Schönen Gruß und haltet uns doch mal auf dem laufenden, könnt sicherlich den ein oder anderen Euro Spende gebrauchen...

bis die Tage
sun909


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. November 2011)

Respektable Arbeit war das. Schade.


----------



## Komodo3000 (21. November 2011)

Was für ein Riesen-********* von Jäger!!!   :kotz: 

Wegen einer einzigen Person wird ein formidabler Spot dicht gemacht, der seit Jahren von Anwohnern und Förster geduldet wird. Was sind das bloß für Menschen frage ich mich da!

Ich wünsche Euch viel Glück und einen langen Atem, dass das mit dem neuen Areal klappt.
Wenn das unter Dach und Fach ist komme ich gerne mal zum Arbeiten vorbei.


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. November 2011)

Wieder einer von vielen Gründen warum der International angesehene Bergabsport in Deutschland keine Leistungsträger hervorbringt! Hoch lebe die vereinsmeierei und lang lebe die Bürokratie...........ich fühl mich grad mal wieder illegal..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2011)

Hallo Fabian, fragt doch mal bei der DIMB nach ob die Paate steht. So haben es die Jungs in Stromberg auch geschafft. Ansonsten würde ich mal bei den Sportvereinen in der Naähe nachfragen ob man eine Untergruppe machen könnte. So müsst ihr nicht extra einen verein gründen. solltet ihr Hilfe benötigen sagt Bescheid.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Fabian93 (23. November 2011)

Der Anschluss an einen bereits bestehenden Verein wurde von uns auch schon in Betracht gezogen. Primär muss aber erstmal ein Gelände gefunden werden, dann kommen die anderen Dinge.

Wenns konkreter wird halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Dirty Rufus (25. November 2011)

Ich fahre morgen ma wieder zum Malteser.
Wenn jemand lust und zeit hat und im besitz eines Klappspatens ist kann gerne mitkommen.
wollte so gegen 1300-1330 ab Poppelsdorfer Platz los.


----------



## Umfstreet (4. Dezember 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Was für ein Riesen-********* von Jäger!!!   :kotz:
> 
> Wegen einer einzigen Person wird ein formidabler Spot dicht gemacht, der seit Jahren von Anwohnern und Förster geduldet wird. Was sind das bloß für Menschen frage ich mich da!
> 
> ...



Sprichst von Gisela Kaldaun-Siegburg die Ecke mitm Steinbruch nech?;D


----------



## Steep (6. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen Jungs , nach ziemlich langer Abstinenz melde ich mich nochmals kurz um euch mein schönes Rad anzubieten , welches bei mir inzwischen nur noch gelangweilt in der ecke rumsteht.
Es handelt sich um ein Santa Cruz Bullit 08 , komplett aufgebaut würde ich es für nur 1600  abgeben (Neupreis war um das doppelte). Ist wenig gefahren und in einem guten Zustand. Ihr könnt euch das ganze auch sehr gerne bei mir in Bonn-Bad Godesberg (direkt am Bahnhof) anschauen kommen .
Details kann man dem Album hier unten ganz gut entnehmen ansonsten fragt einfach .. ein Käufer aus der Umgebung hier würde mir den Versandstress ersparen 

---> viele Fotos gibt es hier :
http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk239/Jib_1/Santa Cruz Bullit/


----------



## Umfstreet (6. Dezember 2011)

Jemand Lust auf ne Tagestour in der Nähe von Siegburg ? Hab da einige Spots die auf einem Weg liegen


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. Dezember 2011)

Bin doch Heute beim Running am Malteser auf ein nettes Plätzchen gestoßen

Da müßte man mal ein wenig Zeit investieren! Jetzt weis ich wenigstens wo es liegt und ist näher als 7G!

Der eine Double muß ja mal ganz schön töfte gewesen sein! Sieht Geil aus das Ding! Müßte mal geflickt werden!


----------



## Umfstreet (6. Dezember 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Bin doch Heute beim Running am Malteser auf ein nettes Plätzchen gestoßen
> 
> Da müßte man mal ein wenig Zeit investieren! Jetzt weis ich wenigstens wo es liegt und ist näher als 7G!
> 
> Der eine Double muß ja mal ganz schön töfte gewesen sein! Sieht Geil aus das Ding! Müßte mal geflickt werden!


Am Maltester? Hilf mir auf die Sprünge ;D Wo liegt es?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (9. Dezember 2011)

He he, und weil es am malteser son nettes plätzchen is fahre ich dort morgen mittag wieder hin. wenn wer mit möchte eine pm büdde, weil wegen timing


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. Dezember 2011)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> He he, und weil es am malteser son nettes plätzchen is fahre ich dort morgen mittag wieder hin. wenn wer mit möchte eine pm büdde, weil wegen timing




Und ich fliege morgen nach Malta, zum Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hat sich schon was wegen dem neuen Grundstück als Ersatz für Gisela (R.I.P) getan. Fabian meinte da was vor zwei Wochen.

Würde euch ebenfalls gerne Hilfe anbieten, da ich auch Siegburger bin und Berufsbedingt Bautechnisch helfen könnte bzw. wenn es um einen e.V. geht auch gerne mit am Start bin.

Haltet mich mal auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

wurde schon erwähnt, aber trotzdem nochmal bei der DIMB nachfragen http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=141

Die Froerider aus Olpe sind auch eine Untergruppe des Sportvereins. Die haben es sogar geschafft, das Skigebiet inklusive Lift für eine DH Strecke ergattern zu können (zwar nur für Rennen, aber trotzdem).

In Bergisch Gladbach gibt es die DirtStylers auch mit eigenem Gelände.

MTB Rhein-Berg kommen auch aus Bergisch Gladbach... die sind aber eher im CC Bereich und Marathon tätig.

Problem wird sein, einen Verein zu  halten, bzw.  zu erschaffen, der sich rein auf DH/Freeride konzentriert, dann nur als Unterverein.

MTBvD lasse ich mal außen vor nach der Aktion mit dem BlackMountainPark.

Theoretisch kann ich mithelfen beim Bau, hab da ein wenig Erfahrung bautechnisch wie Steve. Denke es sollte aber erst ein neues Gelände gefunden werden, bevor über bauen gefachsimpelt wird. Könnt mich mal im Hinterkopf halten, wenn es in Richtung Verein geht und Sicherheitsmaßnahmen an der Strecke. Kann da ein wenig Input aus Beruf und Studium einbringen, nebenbei bin ich einem Verein auch nicht abgeneigt. Vorteile Überwiegen, auch im Hinblick auf den Versicherungsschutz, wenn man Vereinsmitglied ist.

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## Fabian93 (20. Dezember 2011)

Aktueller Stand ist immernoch, dass die Grundstückvorschläge an das Liegeschaftsamt weiteregeleitet wurde.
Sollten in nächste Zeit von denen hören, hoffentlich mit positiver Rückmeldung.


----------



## Steve122 (20. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn mit dem SturmVogel Bonn, hat da einer Kontakte zu? 

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## Wheelsiderider (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fertige seit kurzem mit einem Freund zusammen Echt Carbon Backcover fÃ¼r das iPhone 4 und 4s. Da Carbon ja im Mountainbike Bereich auch sehr etabliert ist und die Optik vielen zusagt kÃ¶nnte das ja vielleicht den ein oder Anderen interessieren.

Anbei mal der Link zur Facebook Seite. Fotos findet Ihr in meinem Benutzeralbum. Weitere Fragen oder bei Interesse bitte an [email protected] wenden.

http://www.facebook.com/CarboliciousDesign

iPhone 4 BackCover aus Echt-Carbon!
Handmade in Germany - 49â¬ UVP

Auf Wunsch mit individuellen Gravuren verfÃ¼gbar!


----------



## Thefreakshow (22. Dezember 2011)

Senior Rufus, ich würde gerne Nä Woche Nach Belgien!
Schon ne Info wg Frei??


----------



## Dirty Rufus (29. Dezember 2011)

is ma wieder soweit ,is malteserzeit  ,heute gegen 1300.wer mit will PM büdde


----------



## Thefreakshow (30. Dezember 2011)

Rufus ist Böse^^
Jmd morgen am Malteser?
So morgens bis Mittags?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (31. Dezember 2011)

????
Nee is klar  , leider muss ich arbeiten.aber nächste woche hab ich wieder was zeit.
ach ja und schöner willingenporno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thefreakshow (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues!

Böse im Sinne von *DU* bist schuld das ich nun nochmal nach Malteser muss/will!

Willingen, war 2ter Tag, aber schon wieder was sachte gefahren, dafür aber Sauber


----------



## sebamedd (1. Januar 2012)

morgen,

mich würds mal interessieren ob hier jemand nen bissl genauere informationen zum wasteland volmershoven hat. Finds nämlich ziehmlich cool dass ne legale hoffentlich gepfelgte dirthügellandschaft in strampelreichweite entsteht. Auf der seite wird nur leider nicht erläutert ob man die strecke (wenn fertig) einfach so öffentlich benutzen kann, oder ob nen eintritt/vereinsmitgliedschaft erforderlich/erwünscht ist etc. Beziehungsweise generell wird halt nicht erwähnt wie man sich an dem Projekt beteiligen kann oder an wen man sich wenden muss falls dies überhaupt erwünscht ist. Also bitte nich falsch verstehen, ich will nicht nur profotieren, ich will nur ne dirtstrecke vor der haustür die ich benutzen kann


----------



## LIDDL (5. Januar 2012)

Thefreakshow schrieb:


> Frohes Neues!
> 
> Willingen, war 2ter Tag, aber schon wieder was sachte gefahren, dafür aber Sauber



 ebenfalls euch allen ein frohes neues!

wie, Willingen nimmmt noch Biker mit hoch? hab gehört dass die dieses Jahr nimmer machen wollten


----------



## Thefreakshow (5. Januar 2012)

wie was wo? Dieses Jahr?? 2012?? Kein Willingen mehr??
Kann ich mir eigen nit vorstellen!!

Die Willingen kommetare beziehen sich auf des Vid an Rufus Pinnwand!


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. Januar 2012)

ich wollte in nächster Zeit mal mein Scalp ausreiten. Wie siehts denn Malmedy aus? Schneetreiben da Ardennen oder geschlossn oder überhaupt. Wer war denn im Winter schon mal dort und was ist mit Willingen? Schieben oder Gondeln? Wenn Gondeln muß ich da unbedingt nächste Woche hin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oli.hoecker (6. Januar 2012)

sebamedd schrieb:


> morgen,
> 
> mich würds mal interessieren ob hier jemand nen bissl genauere informationen zum wasteland volmershoven hat. Finds nämlich ziehmlich cool dass ne legale hoffentlich gepfelgte dirthügellandschaft in strampelreichweite entsteht. Auf der seite wird nur leider nicht erläutert ob man die strecke (wenn fertig) einfach so öffentlich benutzen kann, oder ob nen eintritt/vereinsmitgliedschaft erforderlich/erwünscht ist etc. Beziehungsweise generell wird halt nicht erwähnt wie man sich an dem Projekt beteiligen kann oder an wen man sich wenden muss falls dies überhaupt erwünscht ist. Also bitte nich falsch verstehen, ich will nicht nur profotieren, ich will nur ne dirtstrecke vor der haustür die ich benutzen kann



Hallo Sebamedd,

wenn die Strecke denn mal fertig ist, dann kann grundsätzlich jeder darauf fahren. Es besteht kein Zwang dem Verein beizutreten, ebenso wenig ein Eintrittsgeld zu zahlen. Allerdings wäre es gerne gesehen, denn es fallen eben immer wieder z.B. Reparaturarbeiten an, für die Werkzeug etc. benötigt wird. Das wächst eben auch nicht auf Bäumen und muss bezahlt werden. Momentan liegt die Gebühr bei 1 pro Monat, also 12 im Jahr. Mehr darf natürlich immer gezahlt werden.

Wenn du Mitglied werden willst, dann kannst du dem Verein einfach eine E-Mail schreiben. Die Adresse findet sich im Impressum der Homepage. Dort kannst du dann auch anfragen, wann sich das nächste Mal zum Schaufeln getroffen wird.

Die Strecke ist dann fertig, wenn sie fertig ist. Viele Mitglieder schaufeln schon fleißig und einige Tables sind auch schon fahrbar. Je mehr Leute helfen, desto schneller gehts.


Gruß

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (6. Januar 2012)

Willingen: wie gesagt, hab ich gehört, nix genaues weiß ich, wenns jemand weiß => posten!
Malmedy Belgien: laut Facebook hat malmedy am Sonntag offen, wie derb die schlammschlacht wird? ich glaub ich werds raus finden


----------



## Noxrider4 (16. Januar 2012)

Hey das Jahresvideo ist fertig größtenteils spots aus der Umgebung bzw. ehemalige spots


----------



## Der Schnelle (19. Januar 2012)

Noxrider4 schrieb:


> Hey das Jahresvideo ist fertig größtenteils spots aus der Umgebung bzw. ehemalige spots




ach ne wat war dat schön im Kaldauer Stadtwald.....................der secret Spot würde mich jetzt aber doch mal sehr, sehr interessieren. 

Bitte mal per PM die Geo Daten senden.........da muß ich hin.......


----------



## Der Schnelle (27. Januar 2012)

So, der Fuhrpark für 2012 ist erstmal fertig und wird gleich noc am Malteser eingefahren.
Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch die Boxxer WC und dann kann die Saison Kommen


----------



## LIDDL (27. Januar 2012)

hi leut, ich verkauf mein Canfield Jedi, wenn jemand interesse hat bitte melden.

@Der Schnelle: warum 2 Bikes für den gleichen Einstazbereich?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (27. Januar 2012)

LIDDL schrieb:


> hi leut, ich verkauf mein Canfield Jedi, wenn jemand interesse hat bitte melden.


 Hmm 2. versuch ?? Ich dachte du hättest es schon weg.

Ansonsten liebe Gemeinde werde ich mich am sonntag wieder mal zum malteser bewegen. B&B ( Biken & Bauen) is angesagt . Wer sich an der trailpflege beteidigen möchte, nur zu. Genaues timing gebe ich noch bekannt.


----------



## LIDDL (27. Januar 2012)

habs beim ersten versuch einfach nicht übers herz gebracht  
bzgl B&B: wäre gern dabei aber ich darf grad net, der Arzt hats mir verboten


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Januar 2012)

@Liddl, das Banshee ist mein Touren Bike.

und wieso Arzt? was haste denn? Und wieso Bike verkaufen?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (28. Januar 2012)

so, morgen ab 13:30 -14:00 am malteser.
wenn einer mit möchte: iwi


----------



## Der Schnelle (28. Januar 2012)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> so, morgen ab 13:30 -14:00 am malteser.
> wenn einer mit möchte: iwi




Ich bekomme mal wieder kein Ausgang sonst würde ich mal meinen neuen Dämpfer ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (28. Januar 2012)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> @Liddl, wieso Arzt? was haste denn? Und wieso Bike verkaufen?


Nasennebenhölenentzündung und seit ewigkeiten ma wieder Atibiotika :kotz: 
es ist an der Zeit für was neues


----------



## Dirty Rufus (29. Januar 2012)

*B&B auf morgen verschoben!!! Gleiche Zeit. Gleiche Stelle*


----------



## Der Schnelle (30. Januar 2012)

LIDDL schrieb:


> Nasennebenhölenentzündung und seit ewigkeiten ma wieder Atibiotika :kotz:
> es ist an der Zeit für was neues




Lecker, klingt nach ner menge Spaß! Ja das mit dem Bike verstehe ich. Seit dem ich in der Branche arbeite, könnte ich mir auch jede Woche ein neues zulegen.

@rufus, haste den Holzklamauk wieder da hingebaut wo er hingehört, am Freitag war das Ding nämlich abgerissen!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (1. Februar 2012)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> @rufus, haste den Holzklamauk wieder da hingebaut wo er hingehört, am Freitag war das Ding nämlich abgerissen!



Nee noch nicht.. konnte am Montag auch nicht.(Hab seit 16.01 auch noch ne Tochter )
Habe aber für Sammstag grünes Licht zum austoben  .Wenn allerdings ein paar mehr leutz da wären könnte man das Holzgedöns gegen erde austauschen -in angemmesener Zeit -.würde mich eh mal interesieren wer da noch so rumbuddelt  .

Also wer lust und zeit hat , am Sammstag FR&B (Frostride& Bauen)@Malteser.


----------



## Der Schnelle (1. Februar 2012)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Nee noch nicht.. konnte am Montag auch nicht.(Hab seit 16.01 auch noch ne Tochter )
> Habe aber für Sammstag grünes Licht zum austoben  .Wenn allerdings ein paar mehr leutz da wären könnte man das Holzgedöns gegen erde austauschen -in angemmesener Zeit -.würde mich eh mal interesieren wer da noch so rumbuddelt  .
> 
> Also wer lust und zeit hat , am Sammstag FR&B (Frostride& Bauen)@Malteser.



Das Holzding ist schon wieder dran, ich dachte Du warst es der es wieder dran gezimmert hat. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich hab mittlerweile 2 Kinder. 5 Jahre und 17 Wochen. Keine Angst, Zeit zum biken bleibt da noch genug!


----------



## LIDDL (1. Februar 2012)

wäre am Samstag auch dabei...


----------



## Thefreakshow (3. Februar 2012)

hm, ich glauub ich versuche mim firmenbus zu kommen, weil meiner is um!
Sonst fällts bei mir aus


----------



## sebamedd (3. Februar 2012)

> Die *Tageshöchstwerte* liegen bei -4 Grad im Westen und -12 Grad im Südosten



Rufus du bist bekloppt. wiviel uhr denn?


----------



## Thefreakshow (3. Februar 2012)

ist doch top wetter und dann noch trocken!! Perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (3. Februar 2012)

aber nur biken, buddeln is bei den minusgraden wohl net 

@Freakshow. woher biste, evtl kannich dich mit nehmen


----------



## Thefreakshow (3. Februar 2012)

LIDDL schrieb:


> aber nur biken, buddeln is bei den minusgraden wohl net
> 
> @Freakshow. woher biste, evtl kannich dich mit nehmen



Aus Ahrweiler, also nicht deine Ecke 
Kläre aber noch, evtl istn Viano oder l300 verfügbar!
Klappt scho irgenwie!
Rufus muss ja auch noch meine Felge umbauen


----------



## Dirty Rufus (3. Februar 2012)

@ Freakshow : Jo mach ich,kommste vorher eben bei mir vorbei. könnten den Liddl am Poppelsdorfer Platz aufnehmen. Wollte soo gegen 1230 hier weg,mittagshitze nutzen  .

@Liddl dann halt viel fahren. Pack ma Camera mit ein.1245-1300 ok für dich??

@ Der Schnelle : kommste auch ??


----------



## LIDDL (3. Februar 2012)

sollte klappen, ansonsten komm ich nach, ich klingel einfach bei dir durch


----------



## sebamedd (5. Februar 2012)

urgh war auch nochmal am maltheser....die dirtline is ja mittlerweile total kaputt (


----------



## Dirty Rufus (5. Februar 2012)

sebamedd schrieb:


> urgh war auch nochmal am maltheser....die dirtline is ja mittlerweile total kaputt (



??? Is doch seit mehr als n 3/4 Jahr durch die line....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebamedd (5. Februar 2012)

btw Viel gebaut habter aber bei eurem frostride nicht oder?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (5. Februar 2012)

nee nüscht, aber schön gefahern sind wir und haben den weiteren ausbau geplant


----------



## LIDDL (6. Februar 2012)

sebamedd schrieb:


> btw Viel gebaut habter aber bei eurem frostride nicht oder?



...aber bald


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. Februar 2012)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> nee nüscht, aber schön gefahern sind wir und haben den weiteren ausbau geplant



ausbau ist gut! Ab dem 22ten Feb soll es ja wieder über -3 Grad werden. 
Da können wir dann gleich in Badebutz fahren! Ich hab mich schon dran gewöhnt, fahre sowieso jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit! 

Hab mir heute schon wieder nen neuen Rahmen gekauft. Man meine Frau wird mich eines tages noch lynchen!


----------



## sebamedd (7. Februar 2012)

> Hab mir heute schon wieder nen neuen Rahmen gekauft. Man meine Frau wird mich eines tages noch lynchen!



aber einer bestimmten kritischen masse fällts dann nicht mehr auf wenn du nen neues bike hast... "schatz das hab ich doch schon ewig "


----------



## Thefreakshow (9. Februar 2012)

und der "alte" hängt in Ebay^^

Ist am WE geplant hoch zu den Maltesern zu fahren??
Wenn cheffe wieder im Lande ist würd ich recht gern mal wieder ne Runde drehen!


----------



## chris_da_masta (10. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/472190/cat/42


----------



## Luckfroschi (18. Februar 2012)

Verkaufe Kona Stinky 08. vb 1350,-

gabel: rock shox totem coil
dämpfer: vanilla rc
laufräder: mavic crossline 
lenker: race face evolve 
Sattelstütze: race face atlas
sattelschelle: tune würger
reifen: maxxis minion (neu)
Bremsen: avid elixir 3 (neu)
Kurbel: shimano slx 2 kettenblätter+bash
unwerfer: shimano xt
Schaltwerk: shimano xt
kette: shimano xt
kassette: shimano xt
shifter: shimano xt.
vorbau: f.u.n.n. serial mx
sattel: nc-17
Bei interresse bitte pn an mich. bei interesse an bildern ebenfalls pn an mich


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. Februar 2012)

sebamedd schrieb:


> aber einer bestimmten kritischen masse fällts dann nicht mehr auf wenn du nen neues bike hast... "schatz das hab ich doch schon ewig "


Neee, die ist nicht so blöd wie sie immer tut! " Ist dein Bike nicht schwarz? Dieses ist aber Silber! " Schatz, zeig mir mal deinen Kontoauszug! Sofort!


----------



## sebamedd (18. Februar 2012)

am maltheser wurde ja der halbe wald gefällt. da muss man mal die strecken freiräumen... jetzt wo das wetter besser wird, wäre nochmal wer am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (20. Februar 2012)

Fahre morgen mittag ma hin, will wer mit  ???


----------



## sebamedd (20. Februar 2012)

hier hier hier, wiviel uhr?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (21. Februar 2012)

12oo-13oo


----------



## sebamedd (21. Februar 2012)

hmmm war um ca 1400 am mlthsr, war aber keiner (mehr?) da. habs leider vorher nicht geschafft


----------



## Thefreakshow (21. Februar 2012)

Hatten uns aufgrund der Baumlage dazu entschlossen ins 7gb zu fahren!
Lange Strecke hin und hoch (zum glück mit Bus)
Umso Matschiger zurück....

Aber Malteser muss erst mim Fichtenmopped bereinigt werden!

Rufus hat auch Bilder gemacht!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (21. Februar 2012)

fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1065239
Jo soo siehts aus zur zeit .wird wohl noch eine zeit lang dauern bis wieder alles befahrbar is


----------



## Dirty Rufus (21. Februar 2012)

dä wie funktioniert das mit den bildern ?!?


----------



## Thefreakshow (21. Februar 2012)




----------



## sebamedd (21. Februar 2012)

wo seid ihr denn runter? breiberge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (22. Februar 2012)

die sollen uns das in handliche buafertige Stücke sägen


----------



## Thefreakshow (22. Februar 2012)

Ich versuch die Tage mal n Mopped mitzubringen!
Inkl Schnitthose usw
Dann könnte man zmd mal im Krater für Ordnung sorgen!
Wobei wir eigen im März umziehen wollten^^


----------



## Thefreakshow (22. Februar 2012)

sebamedd schrieb:


> wo seid ihr denn runter? breiberge?



Löwenburg


----------



## SebDuderino (1. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen! Ich würde mich am Wochenende vielleicht mal anschließen. Ist da irgendwer unterwegs?


----------



## LIDDL (2. März 2012)

weiß jemand wie es inzwischen am Malteser aus schaut? würd morgen da ne runde Schaufeln gehn, jemand dabei?


----------



## sebamedd (3. März 2012)

> weiß jemand wie es inzwischen am Malteser aus schaut? würd morgen da ne runde Schaufeln gehn, jemand dabei?



uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (3. März 2012)

nachmittag, 14:00?

EDIT: schaffs leider net, mir is was dazwischen gekommen, Sry


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. März 2012)

wie sihts am Malteser aus? Kann man da jetzt fahren oder muß erst aufgeräumt werden?


----------



## sebamedd (11. März 2012)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> wie sihts am Malteser aus? Kann man da jetzt fahren oder muß erst aufgeräumt werden?



Ne Menge Zeugs liegt noch da, aber viele Baumstämme sind weg oder zumindest kleingesägt und aufgehäuft. Also fahren geht noch nicht ganz, aber schon deutlich aufgeräumter als letzte Woche


----------



## LIDDL (12. März 2012)

ist das aufghäufte Material Meterware?  bzw. lässt sich der rest zum bauen nutzen?


----------



## sebamedd (14. März 2012)

LIDDL schrieb:


> ist das aufghäufte Material Meterware?  bzw. lässt sich der rest zum bauen nutzen?


----------



## LIDDL (15. März 2012)

sebamedd schrieb:


>



  ich wollt morgen NAchmittag ne runde fahren gehen, evtl auch am Malteser, noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Der Schnelle (16. März 2012)

ich hab heute frei und wollte mal zum malteser rauf. schätze so gegen 12:00 ca. fahre vorher mal in volmershoven vorbei und guck mir mal die baustelle an.........


----------



## Der Schnelle (16. März 2012)

So, war heute am Malteser. Die Line ist bis auf den teil ganz unten wieder frei. Hab jetzt Rücken. War ne heiden schlepperei, vor allem weil da komplette Bäume lagen. Die Baggerfurchen sind weggeschauffelt und die kicker hab ich auch repariert. Leider ist der Spaten dabei zu bruch gegangen aber man kann trotzdem noch schauffeln. Der untere Teil muß noch aber nach 2 Stunden ohne Hilfsmittel war ich gaga und fahren wollte ich ja auch noch. Die line könnte man jetzt etwas verändern weil die Bagger da neue furchen durchgezogen haben. Wäre interessant wenn man da noch den einen oder anderen table reinbaut! Der Krater muß noch freigeräumt werden aber das ist nicht so wild wie der andere Teil. So.......Ride on!


----------



## LIDDL (16. März 2012)

@DerSchnelle: war heut ma drüben aber ausser ein paar kiddies war keiner da, bin dann rüber zum anderen Trail
a bissl veränderung würd dem trail gut tun und die schön zurecht gesägten stämme sind ein super Bauholz


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. März 2012)

LIDDL schrieb:


> @DerSchnelle: war heut ma drüben aber ausser ein paar kiddies war keiner da, bin dann rüber zum anderen Trail
> a bissl veränderung würd dem trail gut tun und die schön zurecht gesägten stämme sind ein super Bauholz



welchen anderen meinste? Die sachen um den Krater herum? Oder gibt es da noch was das ich noch nicht kenne, dann möchte ich es schnell kennenlernen! Ich guck mal ob ich nicht nen neuen vernünftigen Spaten besorge, ne Axt und ne Säge. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei wenns ums bauen geht. Muß nur sehen das ich das mit meiner Frau und den 2 Kindern unter einen Hut bekomme. Die frage ist nur: wann die Försterei das Holz abholt und wie es dann danach dort aussieht! Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Rücksicht auf unsere kreative Arbeit nehmen, nachdem was ich da jetzt gesehen und freigeräumt habe. Wäre besser zu warten bis die damit fertig sind und anschließend mal richtig in die Hände spucken und ordentlich Hand an die Sache anlegen. So wie ich gestern mitbekommen habe macht Willingen ab Freitag wieder die Gondel für Bikes frei und Winterberg macht am 31ten wieder auf. Mann ick freum dolle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slider160 (17. März 2012)

Guten Tach. 

Bin bis jetzt hier im forum nicht aktiv gewesen  
Wohne seit kurzen in der nähe vom malteser und kenne den spot und war letztes jahr schon paar mal da fahren. 
Würde mich gerne an den Bauarbeiten beteiligen und auch paar Leute zum fahren kennenlernen. 
Hab gestern Abend 3 Big Bikes in W. am Bahnhof gesehen.
Ist jemand von den Leuten hier im Forum vertreten?


----------



## sebamedd (17. März 2012)

> Wäre besser zu warten bis die damit fertig sind und anschließend mal richtig in die Hände spucken und ordentlich Hand an die Sache anlegen.


 

Sofort dabei! Mal die Energie der da fahrenden zielgerichtet kanalisieren und was "richtiges" hinbauen...natürlich nicht zuu provokativ...


----------



## Dirty Rufus (18. März 2012)

sebamedd schrieb:


> Sofort dabei! Mal die Energie der da fahrenden zielgerichtet kanalisieren und was "richtiges" hinbauen...natürlich nicht zuu provokativ...



Mein reden, aber ma alle auf einen streich zu erwischen scheint nicht möglich zu sein. Und das mit dem provokativen bauen is ja auch das ende des Dirts gewesen. desweiteren möchte ich erwähnen das der " Hütten DH " eigendlich nicht mehr befahren werden sollte,da der Förster uns die andere location zum bauen freigegeben hat.


----------



## Der Schnelle (19. März 2012)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Mein reden, aber ma alle auf einen streich zu erwischen scheint nicht möglich zu sein. Und das mit dem provokativen bauen is ja auch das ende des Dirts gewesen. desweiteren möchte ich erwähnen das der " Hütten DH " eigendlich nicht mehr befahren werden sollte,da der Förster uns die andere location zum bauen freigegeben hat.



Hütten DH, jetzt weis ich welche Strecke gemeint ist! Ist ja leider viel zu schnell vorbei das kleene Ding. Da lob ich mir doch den Krater. Da könnte man ordentlich provokationslos ein bissle was erweitern. Good Will des Försters darf dabei natürlich nicht abstreitig gemacht werden. 

So, fürs erste werde ich aber am Samstag nach Willingen eiern und den ganzen lieben langen Tag rauf und wieder runter und wieder rauf und wieder runter usw, usw. Vieleicht knacke ich ja meien Rekord von 21 abfahrten.


----------



## LanceAir (22. März 2012)

hey bin ab heute abend in Bonn, habe früher in Bonn gelebt, wohne jetzt aber schon seit  10 jahren in BW, wollte wissen ob dieses wochenende jemand zum Downhillen da ist, bin morgen in Beuel, und Samstag in Röttgen ( falls man da fahren kann)
Ich fahre Freeride  und Dh, aber bin kein krasser Superdropper.
ciaociao


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. März 2012)

SAMSTAG WILLINGEN...............................Yeah, die Saison ist zurück, jippie


----------



## Freckles (23. März 2012)

Hallo ihr,

es gibt mehr Info zum Erste Hilfe Kurs.

Gugs du hier!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## LIDDL (23. März 2012)

Hey Angela, 
Klasse, dass sowas angeboten wird! In den ersten Minuten kann man verdammt viel falsch machen, wenn man nicht weiß wqs man tut.
 leider hab ich an besagtem Termin keine Zeit  falls es wieder einen geben sollte bitte wieder posten. 
Weiter so


----------



## LIDDL (24. März 2012)

fühlte sich bei der Landung iwie komisch an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (24. März 2012)

aaah ne Lefty


----------



## Slider160 (24. März 2012)

Guter Start in die Season


----------



## LIDDL (24. März 2012)

oh ja, ...war seit Jahren ma wieder richtig Dirten und es hat grad angefangen wieder spass zu machen...  ...jetzt muss erst ma was neues her


----------



## LIDDL (25. März 2012)

jemand  nacher unterwegs?


----------



## Fussy (28. März 2012)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> SAMSTAG WILLINGEN...............................Yeah, die Saison ist zurück, jippie



Hey,
wie war es denn in Willingen? Man hört nur: Preiserhöhung, Fussgänger werden immer vorgelassen usw.

Kann einer was berichten, der dieses Jahr schon da war?

Grüße,
Nicole


----------



## Slider160 (28. März 2012)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wollte nach Ostern mal hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (28. März 2012)

Habe eben was von 13% teurer und kein Saisonticket mehr gehört.


----------



## sykostar (28. März 2012)

Ticket kostet 28.


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. März 2012)

Fussy schrieb:


> Hey,
> wie war es denn in Willingen? Man hört nur: Preiserhöhung, Fussgänger werden immer vorgelassen usw.
> 
> Kann einer was berichten, der dieses Jahr schon da war?
> ...



Also, es sieht so aus! Ticket kostet jetzt 28 dafür entfällt das Pfand und die Karte kannste dir dann zu Hause an die Wand nageln. Saisonticket ist OFF. Ich hab mit dem Jörg gesprochen und der sieht schwarz denn das ganze liegt an den Gesellschaftern unter anderem der Hütten-Siggi! Da Biker keinen Umsatz bringen ist der zuspruch auch nicht grad groß. Ob Wanderer oder Suffköppe vorgelassen werden kann ich nicht bestätigen denn man muß einfach nur sebstbewußt auftreten. Generell gilt am WE ja sowieso warten und da fällt das dann auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Die Strecken sind so weit gepflegt wie möglich die DH ist unten am 4X noch total voller Match. Wie immer eigentlich. Die meisten Biker gehen das sehr entspannt an denn um ecke ist ja Winterberg. Im Prinzip hätten dann eigentlich nur noch die reinen DH'ler das nachsehen denn eine Strecke wie in Willingen gibt es ausser dieser nur in Frankreich. 
Mir persönlich ist es latte denn für 2 Strecken die nicht grad gut gepflegt sind so viel Geld zu bezahlen wiederstrebt mir. Abgesehen davon mag ich Winterberg wegen der Streckenvielfalt viel lieber. Der einzige Nachteil: die Leute in Willingen mag ich dafür lieber. Aber die wird man dann ja auch in Winterberg treffen!

Apropos Winterberg. Ich fahre am Sonntag nach Winterberg und am Freitag bin ich dann wieder in Willingen und am Sonntag drauf in Malmedy.


----------



## Slider160 (29. März 2012)

Werde am Freitag nach Ostern mit nem Kollegen Richtung Willingen starten und die Season einläuten,  falls das mit meinem Urlaub klappt. Vielleicht will sich ja noch jemand anschließen.


----------



## Fussy (29. März 2012)

Hi,
@der Schnelle: Danke für die Info. Ich lese zwar den Willingen Thread mit, aber frische Infos von jemandem, der jetzt schon da war sind mir da sicherer. 

Klar, Winterberg ist auch nett, aber da ist es meistens echt voll. In Willingen verteilt sich  das mehr und die Strecken sind für einen Tag auch ok. 

Ist ja klar, dass die Biker da an der Hütte wenig Umsatz bringen. Das Niveau ist dort ja ekelhaft - bah!!! 

Grüße,
Nicole


----------



## Dirty Rufus (31. März 2012)

Ist irgendwer am WE unterwegs ?? Wäre ansonsten an den berüchtigten Örtlichkeiten anzutreffen.


----------



## Slider160 (31. März 2012)

wollte morgen mittag mal zum malteser. denke mal so gegen 13Uhr


----------



## Dirty Rufus (31. März 2012)

So,da sich sonst nix ergeben hat : Morgen 1200-1300h am Malteser B&B, wer mit möchte PM, wers kennt einfach kommen .
Ride on Rufus


----------



## Der Schnelle (31. März 2012)

Fussy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ist ja klar, dass die Biker da an der Hütte wenig Umsatz bringen. Das Niveau ist dort ja ekelhaft - bah!!!
> ...



Es gibt für alles nen fetisch! Willingen wird halt sehr schnell langweilig und Winterberg besuche ich normalerweise auch imer unter der Woche aber da wir im April nen neuen Radladen aufmachen, muß ich mich jetzt um 2 läden kümmern und schwuppdiwupp ist die Zeit fott. Also WE Rudelbumsen am Lift! Keep smil'n


----------



## Fabian93 (1. April 2012)

Am besten einfach bei Regen+Matsche nach Winterberg, dann ists leer und die poster-Horden sind nicht vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (1. April 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Am besten einfach bei Regen+Matsche nach Winterberg, dann ists leer und die poster-Horden sind nicht vorhanden



Das war heute aber leider anders. Zwar kein Regen aber dafür saumatschig und aalglatt. Und dazu noch eiskalt. Aber leider Geil....................Das war mal wieder Hammer Airtime. Trotz der langen Pause alles genommen, sogar den Roadgab............Muß mal Videos reinstellen.......


----------



## abeulr (3. April 2012)

Am Sonntag war Willingen super! War zum ersten Mal da und es war echt gut. Keiner groß da außer wir, die waren alle in Winterberg! Teuer ist es aber schon ziemlich... naja!


----------



## Der Schnelle (4. April 2012)

abeulr schrieb:


> Teuer ist es aber schon ziemlich... naja!



Yo, fahr am Freitag trotzdem wieder hin. Die üblichen verdächdigen hängen sind ja auch da. Sonst würds ja kein Spaß machen.


----------



## LIDDL (8. April 2012)

jemand morgen unterwegs?


----------



## LIDDL (12. April 2012)

ist am Samstag jemand unterwegs in nen Bikepark?  
ich will mein Jedi das letzte mal fahren


----------



## Slider160 (12. April 2012)

Samstag keine zeit. Morgen gehts aber nach willingen!


----------



## LIDDL (13. April 2012)

das wetter soll mogren noch passen ...wenn sich nix ändert werd ich morgen nach Malmedy fahren




jemand lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## bansaiman (27. April 2012)

Wer fährt Samstag oder Sonntag -am 5./ 6. Mai- nach Winterberg und hat noch einen Platz frei? 
(oder nach Belgien auf die Filthies ginge auch ).


----------



## Luckfroschi (5. Mai 2012)

Tach auch. wenn wer interesse an nem gepimten Kona stinky von 2008 hat bitte ne pn an mich. thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (6. Mai 2012)

*Hallo  zusammen. Wir wirssen ja mitlerweile alle wie gut das Konzept des  Flowtrails in Stromberg funktioniert hat. Daher hier der Versuch ein  ähnliches Konzept um zu setzen.

 Wäre schön wenn sowas auch bei uns um die Ecke funktionieren könnte.

http://www.pro-siegtal-mtb.de/

 Gruß
 -Stephan*


----------



## Ingeboarg (7. Mai 2012)

Steve122 schrieb:


> *Hallo  zusammen. Wir wirssen ja mitlerweile alle wie gut das Konzept des  Flowtrails in Stromberg funktioniert hat. Daher hier der Versuch ein  ähnliches Konzept um zu setzen.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn sowas auch bei uns um die Ecke funktionieren könnte.
> 
> ...



Feine Sache... wenn dann noch ein Gebiet gefunden würde, was ähnlich Stromberg gute Trailaction bietet und trotzdem keine ewigen Anstiege hat wäre das perfekt


----------



## ChristianLike (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand freundlicherweise n paar nette Feeride Strecken nennen.
Komme aus Troisdorf
Lieben Dank


----------



## Ingeboarg (7. Mai 2012)

An der Stelle würde ich auf frosthelm.de verweisen...


----------



## Slider160 (8. Mai 2012)

Hi,

war einer in letzter Zeit mal am Malteser? 
Falls das Holz abgeholt worden ist wollte ich mal fragen ob wer bock hat den Trail bisschen zu pflegen bzw. zu erweitern?


----------



## sykostar (8. Mai 2012)

NEWS: Langsam kommt die Sache - ein DIRTPARK für Bonn - ins Rollen. Das Projekt wurde von der Sparkassen Bürgerstiftung beim Ideenwettbewerb "Anstiften - Gute Ideen für Bonn" ausgewählt. Damit stehen nun knapp 10.000 EUR für die Umsetzung zur Verfügung. Unterstützt das Projekt mit eurer Unterschrift. Im Shop liegt eine Liste aus. Hier findet ihr Anschrift und Öffnungszeiten: 
http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/shop_content.php?coID=9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (8. Mai 2012)

@Slider: bin dabei! Rufus auch wenn er zeit hat,   sonst noch jemand?  

@Syko:


----------



## Slider160 (8. Mai 2012)

Wollte evtl am freitag nachmittag mal für 2-3 stündchen was graben gehen. ich guck mal ob ich noch ne alte schaufel da hab


----------



## Thefreakshow (8. Mai 2012)

Wer hat eigen den "krater" so dermaßen versaut???


----------



## LIDDL (11. Mai 2012)

freitag schaff ich leider nicht


----------



## Slider160 (11. Mai 2012)

Fahr heut Nachmittag trotzdem mal hin und guck mal wie es aussieht und was man so machen kann


----------



## bansaiman (14. Mai 2012)

So, mal wieder die Frage: 

Fährt Donnerstag jemand nach Winterberg?

Wer hat Lust?


----------



## HeinsD. (14. Mai 2012)

da wird alles zu sein.


----------



## cryo (14. Mai 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> So, mal wieder die Frage:
> 
> Fährt Donnerstag jemand nach Winterberg?
> 
> Wer hat Lust?



War heute da, war super. Gutes Wetter und so gut wie leer. Habe 20+ Abfahrten geschafft trotz einstündiger Zwangspause wegen kaputter HR-Bremse 

Allerdings waren heute schon die Slopestyle und die 4X teilweise gesperrt, ich denke ab Donnerstag wird's eher schlimmer.


----------



## bansaiman (14. Mai 2012)

cryo schrieb:


> War heute da, war super. Gutes Wetter und so gut wie leer. Habe 20+ Abfahrten geschafft trotz einstündiger Zwangspause wegen kaputter HR-Bremse
> 
> Allerdings waren heute schon die Slopestyle und die 4X teilweise gesperrt, ich denke ab Donnerstag wird's eher schlimmer.




Ist da schon Wettbewerb oder ganz geschlossen am Donnerstag?
Hatte jetzt auf die schnelle nichts gesehen.


----------



## cryo (14. Mai 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ist da schon Wettbewerb oder ganz geschlossen am Donnerstag?
> Hatte jetzt auf die schnelle nichts gesehen.



ich weiss nur dass am Donnerstag der erste Run des Downhill Rookie Cup stattfindet. Also wird zumindest die Downhill-Strecke für Normalos geschlossen sein...

Guckst du hier:
http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=176&Itemid=517&lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (15. Mai 2012)

Ab morgen ist alles offiziell zu. Ich fahre am Donnerstag hin weil ich beim Enduro mitfahre. Ich bleibe dann bis Sonntag. Weis nur noch nicht wo ich penne denn aufm Zeltplatz mit 2000 Besoffener Kiddies hab ich kein Bock. Denke mal das ich ausserhalb auf nem Camping penne. Leider kein Platz mehr frei weil die Karre voll ist mit Equipement.


----------



## bansaiman (15. Mai 2012)

War für mcih auch nur interessant, da mein Dämpfer wat auf Garantie hat udn der anbeiter sagte, er sei ab Donnerstag dort. Dann hätte ich ihn nicht einschicken müssen, sondern das kurz vor Ort erledigen lassen können.

Dann geht´s nach Willingen!

Auf besoffene Kiddies habe ich nämlich auch nix Lust ;-) nur wenn ich enduro mitfahren würde. Da poliere ich ehrlich aber lieber noch ein Jahr an meiner Fahrtechnik


----------



## DeepEvo1 (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo könnte mir einer sagen wo und wie ich zum Malteser komme .. wohne in Siegburg aber ich weiß nicht wo das liegen soll! Könnten uns dann auch mal für B&B da treffen ..

MfG Patrick


----------



## zett78 (22. Mai 2012)

DeepEvo1 schrieb:


> Hallo könnte mir einer sagen wo und wie ich zum Malteser komme
> 
> MfG Patrick



is nicht dein ernst!?

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Malteser+Krankenhaus+Bonn

GRUß


----------



## DeepEvo1 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich rede nicht vom Krankenhaus ....

Ich rede von der Piste die so genannt wird oder ist das direkt da ?

MfG


----------



## bansaiman (23. Mai 2012)

Wie sehen die PLäne für das kommende WE hier aus?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (23. Mai 2012)

montag gehts nach malmedy...


----------



## bansaiman (24. Mai 2012)

DeepEvo1 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht vom Krankenhaus ....
> 
> Ich rede von der Piste die so genannt wird oder ist das direkt da ?
> 
> MfG





Wer fährt denn Samstag und oder Sonntag am Malteser?
Würde auch gerne den Psot kennenlernen evtl. mitbauen. War bisher nur in LOhmar auf der Gisela, bis sie abgebaut werden musste :-/




Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> montag gehts nach malmedy...



Hast du noch nen Platz frei? Habe noch Fahrten auf der Liftkarte  aber Auto ist von der Familie reserviert ;-)


----------



## Ingeboarg (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn der Spot wirklich in der nähe des Krankenhauses is, kanns ja nich so schwer sein den zu finden. Is der denn da in der nähe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sykostar (26. Juni 2012)

Ab Juli gelten im hyperactive-shop neue Öffnungszeiten:
Dienstag bis Freitag 15 bis 20 Uhr und Samstag von 10 bis 15 Uhr.

Aktuelle Infos zu Öffnungszeiten und Events findet ihr hier --> 
http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/shop_content.php?coID=9


----------



## Slider160 (1. Juli 2012)

War ja dank toxoholics ne zeit nicht fahrbereit und bin dann gestern mal seit langem am Malteser vorbei. Sieht ja wieder ganz ordentlich aus. Wenn demnächst nochmal einer hinfährt und lust hat noch bisschen weiter zu bauen bitte kurz pm oder so. 

Gruß Slider


----------



## Der Schnelle (3. Juli 2012)

So, Bikepark tour nach 6 tagen beendet. Man tun mir die knochen weh. Aber leider Geil......Schade das der Urlaub jetzt vorbei ist.


----------



## Slider160 (3. Juli 2012)

Die Schmerzen würde ich auch gerne in Kauf nehmen!


----------



## bansaiman (27. Juli 2012)

HUi, hier ist ja Ferienbetrieb, wa?

Wer hat Lust am nächsten Mittwoch nach Winterberg zu fahren?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (27. Juli 2012)

hmmm ,letztes we warn wir in malmedy..., am sonntag gehts nach willingen...
winterberg, ich weiß nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (9. August 2012)

Wie siehst eigentlich am Malteser aus? Kann man da noch fahren oder wie ist das jetzt? Gibts mittlerweile was anderes? Meine Rippenbrüche sindjetzt verheilt und ich will langsam wieder einsteigen.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (9. August 2012)

hehe war auch schon laange nicht mehr da. hab gehört das einige kinners den spot versaut ham.

deswegen suche ich eine mitfahrgelegenheit für samstag nach malmedy oder willingen


----------



## Dirty Rufus (13. August 2012)

Soo ,ich war heute mal am Malteser....
Bitter,nicht nur das der trail fast unfahrbar umgebaut wurde (der neue dubble hinter dem ersten anlieger und die zwei neuen anlieger) sondern das es leute gibt die es echt hart darauf anlegen das wir da bald nicht mehr fahren dürfen.wer zum geier hat  da mitten in die strecke eine hütte gezimmert und da ne parkbank reingestellt ??? ich erwarte nicht das sich der erbauer hier outet aber das ding *MUß* wieder weg. Sonnst wars das mit dem *GEDULDETEN* spot.
Soviel fürs erste vom Malteser
GRRRR

Happy trails
RUFUS


----------



## Thefreakshow (13. August 2012)

Ganz deiner Meinung!!


----------



## LIDDL (17. August 2012)

@Rufus: das hört sich ja bähh an!  solln lieber den Trail vernünftig weiter baun!

ich werd morgen nach Stromberg fahren. will sehr früh los um der hitze zu entgehen. will jemand mit? 1 Platz hab ich noch.


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. August 2012)

Hätte ich das mal früher gelesen...
Wir waren heute auch mit einer 6er Truppe in Stromberg und hätten noch einen Platz frei gehabt. 
Vielleicht haben wir uns ja heute sogar gesehen? Welches Bike hattest Du dabei?

Super war es heute! Die Trails fast menschenleer und im Wald war die Temperatur überraschend angenehm.
Der neue No Jokes Trail ist einfach nur genial!!!


----------



## LIDDL (19. August 2012)

war mit meinem weißen Bergamont AM, günes RaceFace-Trikot und fullfacehelm unterwegs.
der NoJokes ist super vorallem der obere teil  da ham die jungs ganze arbeit geleistet. 
bin aber gegen 13-14 wieder gefahren, wurd mir dann doch zuu warm 

wenn ihr ma wieder fahrt sagt bescheid


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. August 2012)

Dann haben wir uns nicht gesehen - zu der Zeit waren wir noch drüben am Flowtrail, bzw. in der Mittagspause. 

Vielleicht klappt es ja ein Andermal.


----------



## Der Schnelle (20. August 2012)

Wo und was ist Stromberg? Mir entgeht in letzter Zeit aber auch alles. Bitte mal koordinaten per PM. Bitte.....


----------



## Dirty Rufus (20. August 2012)

guckst du  hier http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (20. August 2012)

Ich kann nur empfehlen auf YouTube mal die Videos vom No Jokes Trail zu suchen. Der ist wirklich allererste Sahne!


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. August 2012)

Die Videos sehen ganz gut aber wenn ich bedenke das sowol WiBerg und Willingen nur 30 min weiter entfernt sind, würde ich wohl diese vorziehen aber besuchen werd ich es auf jeden Fall mal.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (21. August 2012)

das hochfahren/schieben nervt halt und die parkplätze sind was  " weit " weg...
kost dafür nix


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. August 2012)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> das hochfahren/schieben nervt halt und die parkplätze sind was  " weit " weg...
> kost dafür nix



Das mit den Parkplätzen und die schieberei spricht ja erst Recht dafür lieber ne halbe Stunde länger nach WiBerg oder Will. zu fahren. Spritkosten haste sowieso am Hals und da sind die 25 tacken auch scheiß egal. Was nix kostet ist auch nix!!!!! Und wer keine Kohle hat der hat nicht bedacht das Gravity Sport immer schon teuer war.


----------



## LIDDL (25. August 2012)

@Der Schnelle: in Wibe haste sau viele Poser und atzen, am lift musste ewig warten u man fährt dann doch nur 1 strecke


----------



## Fabian93 (25. August 2012)

Servus Leute,

da vor knapp einem Jahr unser Spot in Siegburg (für Insider die Gisela  ) von der Stadt "geschlossen" wurde alles von uns zurückgebaut werden musste versuchen wir nun über das Siegburger Jugendforum einen neuen Spot zu bekommen. Die Versuche über das Ordnungsamt etc. der Stadt sind leider gescheitert.

Über das Jugendforum können Jugendliche zeigen, was der Stadt fehlt (in den letzten Jahren waren es immer Skare/BMX Anlagen) und dem Projekt das am meisten Zuspruch findet nimmt sich der Bürgermeister der Stadt an.
Am Sonntag den *23. September um 13 Uhr* findet eine Ausstellung/Vorstellung der Projekte im Siegburger Stadtmuseum (Markt 46) statt. Hier haben wir die Chance unser Projekt den Leuten nahe zu bringen und davon zu überzeugen, dass so etwas für die Jugend der Gegend gebraucht wird.

Es wäre nett wenn jeder der sich mit dem Sport identifizieren kann uns an diesem Tag durch seine Präsenz ( am besten mit Bike ) unterstützt.
Hier ist der Termin auch im LMB eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13320

Grüße,
die Crew der ehemaligen Giesela


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. August 2012)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Das mit den Parkplätzen und die schieberei spricht ja erst Recht dafür lieber ne halbe Stunde länger nach WiBerg oder Will. zu fahren. Spritkosten haste sowieso am Hals und da sind die 25 tacken auch scheiß egal. Was nix kostet ist auch nix!!!!! Und wer keine Kohle hat der hat nicht bedacht das Gravity Sport immer schon teuer war.



Man muß ja nich schieben, man darf bestimmt auch mit dem Rad fahren. Oder ist deine Kurbel defekt?


----------



## Der Schnelle (29. August 2012)

lLiddle, ja mit den Posern haste recht aber ich kenn halt auch viele Leute dort und in Willigen ebenfalls. Da macht das fahre dann auch ganz anders spaß. Am Sonntag bei 7 Stunden Dauerregen hat der Singletrail und der DH richtig spaß gemacht.

@Stuntbeck, ich bin letztes Jahr den Köln Marathon in 3, 19 gelaufen. Daran wirds bestimmt nicht liegen.


----------



## Luckfroschi (18. September 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/events/339126799514059/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wie die Kaldauer Grube aktuell noch mit dem MTB befahrbar ist? 

Stehen da Rampen etc.?

Danke und Ride on! 
Marc


----------



## cruisingfix (29. September 2012)

Hallo 

Die grube is gut befahrbar, war letzte woche noch dort.
Rampen (holz oder so)  aber nix.
Es wird dort regelmaessig  geturnt, u. gehuepft  
das sieht man an den vielen spuren. 
Also eigentlich immer ein abstecher wert find i.

Gruss


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. September 2012)

Hi!

Waren heute da. Offiziell darfst du nicht mehr,
aber es wird ja eh nur als durchfahrt genutzt 
Sind ein paar gute lines dabei. 
2 kleine table, paar drops etc.

Gruß


----------



## Fabian93 (29. September 2012)

Offiziell durfte man da noch nie fahren- FFH Schutzgebiet


----------



## Marc B (1. Oktober 2012)

gut zu wissen, thanks


----------



## kevinphillip (1. Oktober 2012)

Was hat es eigentlich in Siegburg gegeben ..wie war die resonanz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (9. Oktober 2012)

SUCHE DRINGEND EINE MITFAHRGELEGENHEIT

Fährt jemand Samstag trotz Wetters nach Winterberg?

Wäre suppa!


----------



## Andre123 (19. Oktober 2012)

Würde auch gerne wissen ob sich für den Park in Siegburg was getan hat. War an dem Sonntag mit dabei und hatte den Eindruck das der Huhn nur heiße Luft abgelassen hat. War das typische Politiker gequatsche.


----------



## Luckfroschi (28. November 2012)

die stadt siegburg hat uns 3 grundstücke vorgeschlagen die wir in der zwischen zeit besichtig haben. anschließend sollte eine pro und contra liste erstellt werden von jeden vorgeschlagenem grundstück. die pro und contra liste wurde nun erstellt und verschickt. das ist der stand bis jetzt.


----------



## Bike_Ride (15. Januar 2013)

Hi,

gibts zu der Sache in Siegburg was aktuelles?
Bin zum 1.1 nach Troisdorf gezogen und suche nach neuen Spots. 
Gerade was nette Feierabendrunden angeht (;


----------



## Bob007 (11. März 2013)

Hi,
kann mir jemand was in der Umgebung (Bonn) empfehlen oder würde einfach mal mit mir (m,22,Student) rumgurken?
Mein Fähigkeiten würde ich als überschaubar beschreiben, das soll heißen ich war ein langes Wochenende mit meinem Dad in Leogang und hab mich nicht umgebracht ^^

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Grüße, Bob007


----------



## cruisingfix (11. März 2013)

Hallo 
Also i würde empfehlen : runde um die wahnbachtslsperre, 
Abstecher in die kaldauener grube - u.  Auch den allseits bekannten
HCM-pfad  von franzhäuschen richtung lohmar.
Der natursteig sieg ist auch schön zum cruisen.

Ach es gibt so viele nette routen ..... 

Gruß @ bob007


----------



## zett78 (11. März 2013)

HCM ist immer noch nicht fahrbar.


----------



## cruisingfix (11. März 2013)

Jo  der einstieg ist geblockt durch waldarbeiten, aber ein stück
weiter hinten kann man rein. Schwer zu finden wenn man es nicht kennt.
Hmmm  i hoffe die räumen das mal wieder auf  die forstkollegen.


----------



## publicenemy (12. März 2013)

also falls du bergab unterwegs bist. in 2-3 wochen ist mein radl ready und nach 1-2 jahren pause will ich wieder anfangen und würde im siebengebirge rumgurken...


----------



## bansaiman (12. März 2013)

Bob007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir jemand was in der Umgebung (Bonn) empfehlen oder würde einfach mal mit mir (m,22,Student) rumgurken?
> Mein Fähigkeiten würde ich als überschaubar beschreiben, das soll heißen ich war ein langes Wochenende mit meinem Dad in Leogang und hab mich nicht umgebracht ^^
> 
> ...




hi, für ein paar haustrails,die man kurzfristig fahren kann wenn man gerade nicht viel Zeit hat,kann ich dich am Samstag am Venusberg mitnehmen.fahre auch bei Schnee u.matsch.sonst das WE in 11 tagen fahren wir im siebengebirge an beiden Tagen. Einsatz enduro touren.w


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bob007 (14. März 2013)

Hi,
danke für eure Antworten. Jetzt weiß ich schon mal wo ich so hin kann. Ich nehme auch gerne euer Angebot auf eine gemeinsame Runde an  ^^
Allerdings schreib ich meine letzte Prüfung für dieses Semester erst am 25,3 -.-*
Ab da hab ich also auch Zeit 

Grüße Bob


----------



## bansaiman (25. März 2013)

Wie siehts hier Freitag oder Samstag aus?
Plan wäre 7 G,das Bergische oder zu den Filthys oder malmedy fahren.hoffe hier versacken nicht alle komplett in den osterfeierlichkeiten ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (25. März 2013)

Oder boppard oder bendorf.wäre für alles offen :-D


----------



## Marc B (25. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand Auskunft geben ob es die Spots am Malteser und am Finkenberg (http://team-zweirad-panzer.de.tl/Finkenberg.htm) noch gibt? Würde ich gerne mal besuchen 

Thanks und ride on,
Marc


----------



## affenmann (28. März 2013)

Ho Chi Minh ist voll zu, da hat der Förster ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## bansaiman (29. März 2013)

affenmann schrieb:


> Ho Chi Minh ist voll zu, da hat der Förster ganze Arbeit geleistet


 aber ist dad nur,weil die fleißig geholzt u.den kram noch nicht weggeräumt haben oder Absicht?denn der ist ja auch von wanderern genutzt u.den netten Leuten kann der böse Förster doch nicht auch noch Den Spaß verderben ;-)


----------



## Chemtrail (29. März 2013)

Moin Bansaiman,

du fährst also am Venusberg, wenn du Bock hast können wir mal die tage ne Tour starten (kenne mich dort fast gar nicht aus, fahre immer ins 7gb). Wir fahren auch recht regelmäßig zu den Filthy Trails und öfters ist mal ein platz frei. kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn du Bock auf ne Runde hast. Allerdings habe ich diese Woche nicht mehr frei, würde auf die nächste hinauslaufen.


----------



## Bob007 (2. April 2013)

Antwort würde mich auch die Tage beim Venusberg dazu gesellen, wenn das okay ist? Das Wetter jetzt muss man ja ausnutzen.


----------



## bansaiman (4. April 2013)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Moin Bansaiman,
> 
> du fährst also am Venusberg, wenn du Bock hast können wir mal die tage ne Tour starten (kenne mich dort fast gar nicht aus, fahre immer ins 7gb). Wir fahren auch recht regelmäßig zu den Filthy Trails und öfters ist mal ein platz frei. kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn du Bock auf ne Runde hast. Allerdings habe ich diese Woche nicht mehr frei, würde auf die nächste hinauslaufen.



Filthies:immer ruhig mal kurz pn vllt klappts ja.diesen Freitag ginge,aber da kannst du wohl nicht. Samstag bin ich nicht sicher.nächste Woche samt WE klappts gar nicht,danach wieder.
Ebenso für tour trail.
mein Dämpfer ging gestern wegen Garantie raus.der Kerl ist zwar flott,aber bis diesen Samstag könnte knapp für mein AM Fully werden ;-)

wenn ihr auch wochentags über vllt manchmal ab frühen nachmittag könnt,schickt mir mal via pn eure Tel nr.dann kann man auch mal kurze feier"abend"runden starten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bistlie (8. April 2013)

Moin zusammen, wir sind bzw. wollten gerade den Ho Chi Minh Pfad fahren. Der ist aber immer noch zu. Und unsere Meinung ist, dass das wohl eher mit Absicht so ist. Denn nirgends anders wo liegen die Bäume lang, nur halt den Pfad entlang.

Wünsche euch weiterhin einen erfolgreichen Tag.


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. April 2013)

Und, habt Ihr schon mal ein paar Äste weggeräumt? 

Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Aufräumaktion starten. Mit 6-10 Leuten und Handsägen etc. sollte das doch kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein, den HCM wieder Besenrein hinzukriegen.


----------



## Bistlie (8. April 2013)

Ähm ja nicht wirklich xD sind halt viele Äste drauf gelegt worden. Denke mal mit einem Arbeitseinsatz von 1-2 Tagen sollte man rechnen.


----------



## publicenemy (2. Mai 2013)

jemand der lust hat spontan ne feierabendrunde im siebengebirge einzulegen? nach 2 jahren pause will ich wieder aufs radl  bin bergauf relativ langsam mit meinem downhiller ----> gemütliches schieben


----------



## David_Loewen (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo an alle,
Wir haben letzten Sonntag angefangen in Lohmar an der NR.9 zu bauen.
Bis jetzt sind wir zu 2, würden uns aber freuen, wenn sich uns jemand anschließt. Sind immer an guten Kontakten interessiert die spaß am fahren und bauen haben. Keine Poser! Wir fahren um spaß zu haben!

Die Trails hier sind überwiegend FR/DH.
Bei Interesse schreibt mir eine PN.
Wir sind nicht auf den einen Trail festgelegt und tingeln zwischen den 6-8 Trails hier in der gegend. Unsere Erfahrung mit den Anwohnern und Spaziergängern hier in der gegend sind gut. Hier wird viel Verständniss aufgebracht.

Gruß

Stani


----------



## cryo (10. Juni 2013)

Bistlie schrieb:


> Ähm ja nicht wirklich xD sind halt viele Äste drauf gelegt worden. Denke mal mit einem Arbeitseinsatz von 1-2 Tagen sollte man rechnen.



Hi, hat sich was getan? Ist der HCM wieder befahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (10. Juni 2013)

Yo in beide Richtungen


----------



## kevinphillip (16. Juni 2013)

super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIDDL (16. Juni 2013)

wo is denn der Ho-Chi-Min genau, gerne auch per  PM


----------



## cruisingfix (16. Juni 2013)

Jo hallo

HCM-pfad  liegt der einstieg nähe lohmar
Ortsteil heide (franzhäuschen). Man hält sich am besten von der
B56 aus  an der kreuzung gleich li.  Direkt zwischen bushaltestelle u 
Kreuzung Li in den weg rein.  Ca.500m gerade aus-dann halb li. 200m -am jägerzaun entlang -am ende des zauns gerade aus . Meist kann man bike spuren lesen.
Der eigenliche pfad beginnt dann am wanderweg (rot weisse poller) gleich re. Rein.

Hoffe das hilft... hab mein bestes versucht
Fahre dort regelmäßig


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. Juni 2013)

wo ist denn in Lohmar die Nr.9???

bitte ber PM


----------



## Blut Svente (17. Juni 2013)

LIDDL schrieb:


> wo is denn der Ho-Chi-Min genau, gerne auch per  PM



die Spur die ihr FREIREITVOLLHONKS gezogen habt kannste nichtmal mit deinem eingeschränktem FULLFACEBLICKWINKEL verfehlen


----------



## zett78 (18. Juni 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> die Spur die ihr FREIREITVOLLHONKS gezogen habt kannste nichtmal mit deinem eingeschränktem FULLFACEBLICKWINKEL verfehlen


----------



## LIDDL (18. Juni 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> die Spur die ihr FREIREITVOLLHONKS gezogen habt kannste nichtmal mit deinem eingeschränktem FULLFACEBLICKWINKEL verfehlen


 Danke für die netten Worte  
es soll ja auch menschen geben die sich bei euch drüben nicht auskennen
ach ja, viel Spaß bei der Gesichtspizza beim nächsten Sturz


----------



## kevinphillip (18. Juni 2013)

Das ist aber einer böse.......


----------



## Blut Svente (18. Juni 2013)

... lieber Sturznarben als Hautunreinheiten durch nicht enden wollende Pubertät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Juni 2013)

Endlich mal wieder was los hier im Thread! 

Und für Trailanfragen immer wieder:
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails/index_ger.html


----------



## kevinphillip (18. Juni 2013)

Jo .... Cc rules


----------



## Blut Svente (18. Juni 2013)

dann erkärt mir doch mal warum der HCM über 20 jahre etwa der selbe geblieben ist! Erst als eure GURUS von HOHLHELM ein Video mit Anfahrt etc. gepostet haben hat er sich zu der MATSCHAUTOBAHN endwickelt. Danke! UND ENDE


----------



## Blut Svente (18. Juni 2013)

EINS NOCH! Danke HOHLHELM das ihr eure Heimattrails geheim haltet aber bei anderen im "Garten" öffendlich GURCHPFLÜGT!


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Juni 2013)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> Das ist aber einer böse.......


 

mit recht


----------



## kevinphillip (18. Juni 2013)

Macht doch einen Zaun drumm....bekomme ich aber auch einen Schüssel ....


----------



## Lukas_98 (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Trails und Freeride Strecken rund um Hennef nennen? Den Steinbruch in Kaldauen und den Ho-Chi-Ming kenn ich schon und auch ein paar kleine Trails die diese Bezeichnung aber eigentlich nicht verdienen, weil sie so kurz sind.
Gerne auch per PM!

Grüße,
Lukas_98


----------



## Dirty Rufus (21. Juni 2013)

Ich suche ne mitfahrgelegenheit für morgen ,sammstag von Bonn aus.
Völlig egal wohin, hauptsache Riden, ganz viel.....


----------



## Blut Svente (21. Juni 2013)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Ich suche ne mitfahrgelegenheit für morgen ,sammstag von Bonn aus.
> Völlig egal wohin, hauptsache Riden, ganz viel.....



wird man davon fit wenn man das baik mit den auto spazieren fährt??? FULLFACE RULES!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (21. Juni 2013)

nee aber die wahrscheinlichkeit so deppen wie dir über den weg zu fahren is dann erheblich geringer


----------



## Blut Svente (21. Juni 2013)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> nee aber die wahrscheinlichkeit so deppen wie dir über den weg zu fahren is dann erheblich geringer


----------



## affenmann (21. Juni 2013)

Was ist das hier für nen Kindergarten? Wird das Forum nicht moderiert?


----------



## jumpgun (24. Juni 2013)

Tach zusammen.

Also ich melde mich hier selten zu Wort, da ich eigentlich immer für mich allein schaufel und bike... ABER ich möchte doch hier mal meinen Unmut über einige Leute zum Ausdruck bringen:

Welche bekackten Amateure haben denn meinen sauberen Kicker im Tannenwäldchen / Bombenloch auf dem VENUSBERG verhunzt ??? 

Und was is das bitte, was ihr da bauen wollt ?? 

Mal ganz im Ernst: Wenn ihr doch nen Sprung seht der absolut TOP in Ordnung ist und gerne genutzt wird DANN LASST IHN DOCH STEHEN VERDAMMT NOCHMAL ! 
Nur weil er euch nich passt oder ihr es nich packt schnell genug drüber zu kommen muss man ihn nich platt machen !!! ******** nochmal, das Ding war super smooth und hat mich viel Arbeit gekostet !!!

Wenn ihr was anderes, größeres haben wollt, BAUT ES DANEBEN, DAHINTER ODER WAS ICH WO ! 

Das da oben is nämlich jetzt absoluter BULLSHIT, der niemals fahrbar wird !!! ...oder wo wollt ihr die restlichen 5 Tonnen Dreck herbekommen, die noch zur Vollendung gebraucht werden ?? Überlegt doch mal n bisschen bevor ihr die Spaten schwingt ! Der ganze Spot is jetzt versaut und ich kann sogar verstehen dass sich Passanten drüber aufregen wenn man wie ein Harvester den Wald durchpflügt ! Mit dezentem Bauen, sodass der Kram den zahlreichen Wanderern nicht sofort ins Auge springt hat das nichts mehr zu tun !!! 

Was soll denn sowas ??

Ich find's echt beschissen und hoffe diejenigen, die das zu verantworten haben überlegen sich beim nächsten Mal was sie da anrichten... Für den Spot kommt das leider zu spät !

...und so hab ich keinen Bock mehr im Wald Trails oder obstacles zu bauen, wenn sie von "den EIGENEN Leuten" wieder platt gemacht werden !

DAS GEHT SO NICH LEUTE !


----------



## Blut Svente (24. Juni 2013)

jumpgun schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Also ich melde mich hier selten zu Wort, da ich eigentlich immer für mich allein schaufel und bike... ABER ich möchte doch hier mal meinen Unmut über einige Leute zum Ausdruck bringen:
> 
> ...



Geht in Bikeparks wenn ihr Freireiten wollt. WILDES BUDDELN geht gar niemals nie nicht! 
@ JUMPGUN nimms nicht persönlich aber sowas begegnet mir überall im Wald


----------



## jumpgun (24. Juni 2013)

Ja danke für diesen sehr konstruktiven Beitrag. Wenn es dich nicht betrifft, halt dich doch raus. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (24. Juni 2013)

jumpgun schrieb:


> Ja danke für diesen sehr konstruktiven Beitrag. Wenn es dich nicht betrifft, halt dich doch raus. Danke.


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Juni 2013)

jumpgun schrieb:


> Ja danke für diesen sehr konstruktiven Beitrag. Wenn es dich nicht betrifft, halt dich doch raus. Danke.



+1!


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Juni 2013)

+2


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Juni 2013)

+3


----------



## Bike_Ride (30. Juni 2013)

+4


----------



## Blut Svente (30. Juni 2013)

jumpgun schrieb:


> Ja danke für diesen sehr konstruktiven Beitrag. Wenn es dich nicht betrifft, halt dich doch raus. Danke.



es betrifft mich aber LEIDER buddelt immer schön weiter... egal wo... egal wie... hauptsache wild irgendwo rumbuddeln
@ +1 +2 +3 +4 +5


----------



## jumpgun (30. Juni 2013)

Da du ja so vehement gegen das "wilde Buddeln" bist, bist du in diesem Falle doch mit Sicherheit nicht betroffen, also spar dir deine moralischen Appelle.


----------



## LIDDL (30. Juni 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> es betrifft mich aber LEIDER buddelt immer schön weiter... egal wo... egal wie... hauptsache wild irgendwo rumbuddeln


so Mr. Klug********r und rumhater: kennst du den Spot? wenn nich dann einfach mal die Klappe halten! 
 von nem Mann in deinem Alter sollte man doch etwas an Umgangsformen erwarten können, aber was du hier in Forum abziehst......also echt :kotz: 
gehe zurück in den Kindergarten, wenn du über Los kommst erhältst du nichts!


----------



## RedHat (30. Juni 2013)

@LIDDL:
dabei wollte ich gerade mein Popcorn rausholen...


----------



## LIDDL (1. Juli 2013)

RedHat schrieb:


> @_LIDDL_:
> dabei wollte ich gerade mein Popcorn rausholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (2. Juli 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Geht in Bikeparks wenn ihr Freireiten wollt. WILDES BUDDELN geht gar niemals nie nicht!
> @ JUMPGUN nimms nicht persönlich aber sowas begegnet mir überall im Wald



Komischerweise es ist nicht die fullface Fraktion die meistens die ellenlangen Bremsspuren auf den Trails in unserer Gegend hinterlassen.  Vor allem sobald es mal anfängt etwas steiler zu werden und man dank 4 Bar, entsprechenden Reifen und wohl fehlender Fahrtechnik plötzlich keinen Grip mehr hat.
Ich  glaube wir haben in der Umgebung mehr auf die Beine gestellt gehabt als  man jemals von Leuten wie euch erwarten könnte. Komischerweise werden  gebaute Trails (wenn fertig) von Leuten wie euch doch ganz gerne  gefahren.
Anstatt als Mountainbiker aller Fraktionen zusammenzuhalten  und sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen (z.b Stichwort legaler Bikespot in  Siegburg) muss man so einen Mist hier lesen.
Legale Bikespots/Parks  gibt es leider nunmal weniger als Forstautobahnen, damit muss man dir  aber scheinbar ja garnicht kommen. Das Verständnis für die  Vielseitigkeit und die Problematik bezüglich der Ausübung bestimmter Sparten unseres Sports scheint bei dir ja leider nicht vorhanden  zu sein.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2013)

Seit wann verbessert ein Vollgesicht die Fahrtechnik? Und ja, es sind nach meiner Erfahrung meist die Herren Freireiter, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer, Serpentinen abkürzen und neue Spuren in den Boden pflügen. Bittere Beispiele dafür gibt es z.B. in den Wupperbergen genügend. Nur weil sie ein Zweirad fahren, muss ich mich mit solchen Deppen noch lange nicht solidarisch erklären.


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Juli 2013)

du hast es auch nicht gecheckt.



> Legale Bikespots/Parks gibt es leider nunmal weniger als Forstautobahnen, damit muss man dir aber scheinbar ja garnicht kommen. Das Verständnis für die Vielseitigkeit und die Problematik bezüglich der Ausübung bestimmter Sparten unseres Sports scheint bei dir ja leider nicht vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2013)

Gut das du der Oberchecker bist. Ich habe übrigens ein neues Hobby, tapezieren. Ich komm dann morgen bei Herren BIKESTARR vorbei und tapeziere dessen Wohnzimmer neu, weil ich sonst kaum legale Möglichkeiten zum tapezieren habe. Rede mir dann ein, daß das die eventuellen Mitbewohner und Herren BIKESTARR nicht stört, wenn man ihr Eigentum neu gestaltet. Eventuell lade ich noch andere Hobbytapezierer ein, die sich im Gemäuer des Herren BIKESTARR austoben wollen. 

Aber wenn ich es recht überlege war ich bisher mit den Tapeten in meiner Umgebung zufrieden und brauche keine Menschen, die unbedingt meinen, was neues tapezieren zu müssen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juli 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Seit wann verbessert ein Vollgesicht die Fahrtechnik? Und ja, es sind nach meiner Erfahrung meist die Herren Freireiter, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer, Serpentinen abkürzen und neue Spuren in den Boden pflügen. Bittere Beispiele dafür gibt es z.B. in den Wupperbergen genügend. Nur weil sie ein Zweirad fahren, muss ich mich mit solchen Deppen noch lange nicht solidarisch erklären.



Das ist schon richtig, aber deshalb sollte man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. In der Eifel sind es oft auch Kinder von Wandernden Horden die meinen sie müssten abkürzen und die Eltern sagen nichts. Haben wir auch schon oft beim wandern mitbekommen. Ich denke das ganze läuft hier etwas aus dem Ruder. Da ich beide Seiten persönlich kenne,  denke ich das sich hier etwas aufgeschaukelt hat. Was bei einem pers. Gespräch nicht so gewesen wäre. 
Allerdings finde ich auch, es wäre besser wenn wir gemeinsam auftreten würden als uns immer wieder hier gegenseitig fertig zu machen. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Egal ob es ein Drahtseil ist oder Spuren von breiten Reifen. Es ist unserem ganzen Sport nicht förderlich wenn wir uns gegenseitig auch noch zerfleischen. Auch wenn sich hier der ein oder andere gut mit Fleisch auskennt!!

So nun könnt ihr weiter machen oder nicht.

Grüße der bekloppte stunt-beck ( der alles fährt)


----------



## Fabian93 (2. Juli 2013)

> Seit wann verbessert ein Vollgesicht die Fahrtechnik? Und ja, es sind  nach meiner Erfahrung meist die Herren Freireiter, die aus welchen  Gründen auch immer, Serpentinen abkürzen und neue Spuren in den Boden  pflügen. Bittere Beispiele dafür gibt es z.B. in den Wupperbergen  genügend. Nur weil sie ein Zweirad fahren, muss ich mich mit solchen  Deppen noch lange nicht solidarisch erklären.


Na garnicht, schützt nur das Gesicht bei Bodenkontakt 
Ich glaube du weißt ganz genau was ich mit meinem Post gemeint habe.
Man sollte bei den "Deppen" vielleicht mal etwas differenzieren, die Leute die dir negativ auffallen sind zum Glück die Minderheit.
Von dem was du hier schreibst erinnerst du mich stark an die Fraktion die auf den Trails nichtmal ein kurzes "Hallo" über die Lippen bringen. Denke aber es wird "live" zum Glück nicht so sein 

 @_Stunt-beck_: Vollste Zustimmung
Manchen Leuten würd es mal gut tun die "anderen" Seiten des  Mountainbikens kennen zu lernen, schafft manchmal doch eine andere  Sichtweise. Und ja, ich kenne beide Seiten .



> ( der alles fährt)


Mann bin ich froh, dass es mir genauso geht


----------



## LIDDL (2. Juli 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, aber deshalb sollte man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. In der Eifel sind es oft auch Kinder von Wandernden Horden die meinen sie müssten abkürzen und die Eltern sagen nichts. Haben wir auch schon oft beim wandern mitbekommen. Ich denke das ganze läuft hier etwas aus dem Ruder. Da ich beide Seiten persönlich kenne, denke ich das sich hier etwas aufgeschaukelt hat. Was bei einem pers. Gespräch nicht so gewesen wäre.
> Allerdings finde ich auch, es wäre besser wenn wir gemeinsam auftreten würden als uns immer wieder hier gegenseitig fertig zu machen. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Egal ob es ein Drahtseil ist oder Spuren von breiten Reifen. Es ist unserem ganzen Sport nicht förderlich wenn wir uns gegenseitig auch noch zerfleischen. Auch wenn sich hier der ein oder andere gut mit Fleisch auskennt!!


 Danke! du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2013)

ich hab hier lediglich festgestellt wildes buddeln scheizze ist!  

meine fahrtechnik is meine sache... aber sicher noch ausbaufähig

 ich wüßte nicht wofür ich mich schämen sollte. das ist ein forum hier nur zur info

 das beispiel mit den tapeten is lustig

als ich jung war bin ich mitn bmx durch die halfpipe geshredet  und öfter mal is flat gedropt  vll liegts daran...


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2013)

ich möchte mal klar stellen das ich nichts gegen freireiter im allgemeinen habe!  was mir aber gehörig auf den sack geht sind so typen die meinen sie könnten im "öffendlichen raum" rumbuddeln ,rumsägen und was weis ich noch alles. 
schonen gruss an den Bäckermeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> @blut-Svente
> Recht peinlich was du hier verfasst, lässt dich nicht unbedingt besonders clever dastehen. Viel Spaß noch weiterhin in deinem Schneckenhaus



hä?    was willste damit sagen? erklärs mir bitte...


----------



## LIDDL (2. Juli 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich wüßte nicht wofür ich mich schämen sollte. das ist ein forum hier nur zur info
> 
> .......
> als ich jung war bin ich mitn bmx durch die halfpipe geshredet und öfter mal is flat gedropt  vll liegts daran...


 
nur weils n Forum is meinst Du, du könntest hier alle Umgangsformen über Bord werfen und die Sau raus lassen? 
ich glaub du bist echt n paar mal zu viel aufn kopf gefallen



Blut Svente schrieb:


> was mir aber gehörig auf den sack geht sind so typen die meinen sie könnten im "öffendlichen raum" rumbuddeln ,rumsägen und was weis ich noch alles.


Warum unterstellst Du Dinge von denen Du keine Ahnung hast? bezogen auf den konkreten Fall.
sowas kann man auch zivilisierter zum Ausdruck bringen!


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2013)

LIDDL schrieb:


> so Mr. Klug********r und rumhater: kennst du den Spot? wenn nich dann einfach mal die Klappe halten!
> von nem Mann in deinem Alter sollte man doch etwas an Umgangsformen erwarten können, aber was du hier in Forum abziehst......also echt :kotz:
> gehe zurück in den Kindergarten, wenn du über Los kommst erhältst du nichts!



einfach mal klappe halten is immer ein starkes argument

deine umgangsformen sind auch echt vorzeigbar


----------



## LIDDL (2. Juli 2013)

*Actio* = *Reactio*


----------



## Ironmaiden (2. Juli 2013)

Was soll der ganze Blödsinn hier? Für die einen: seid froh, dass ihr biken könnt, wie es euch gefällt mit allem was dazu gehört (buddeln und arbeit rein stecken)... und komm mir nicht die machen alles kaputt, das ist schließlich kein Bikepark! Sprich "Pech gehabt", sonst kauf dir n Bagger und bau dir nen Park in den Vorgarten!
Andererseits gibt es Leute die naturverbunden biken! Also ohne bauen und buddeln!
Ich find die ganze Diskusion voll daneben!
Ein Sport, eine Gemeinschaft!
Scheiß egal wer welchen "Helm" trägt.
Ansonsten seid ihr hier an der falchen Stelle!
Hallo???? Es geht um unseren Sport! Ich hab zig Helme! Bin ich jetzt der Mehrfachidiot? Ich hab zig bikes... bin ich Freerider, BMX´ler? Slopstyler? Tourer? oder einfach nur Biker mit Kinderanhgänger? Ihr seid für mich mittlerweile nur noch Kindergarten und muss traurigerweise sagen wenn das sich nicht ändert sehe ich keinen sinn den Sport in der Form weiter so zu bettreiben! Dann setz ich mich lieber mit ner flasche Bier und den Kids irgend wo mitten in diverse trails und fange an zu meckern!

In diesem Sinne
Chris


----------



## Der Schnelle (2. Juli 2013)

Darfst Blutsvente nicht so ernst nehmen. Ich weis wie Er aussieht und weis auch das Er selbst bei seinen CC kollegen nicht ernst genommen wird. Hatte da schon die ein oder andere Unterhaltung mit seinen socalled Buddies. Abgesehen davon das diese leicht adipöse Gestalt selber gar nicht in der Lage ist irgendwo rauf zufahren. Das Typ ja nicht grad die hellste Gestalt auf Mutter Erde ist hat ja mittlerweile jeder im Threat gemerkt. Ihr trefft ihn übrigens fast jeden Samstag zusammen mit den Sevenhiller in Orangen trikots im Siebengebirge. Könnt ihr gar nicht verkennen nach meiner Beschreibung. Ich schlage vor ihm einfah nen Bigwhip zu verpassen. Ich stell mich dafür auch gern zur verfügung schließlich kenn ich die Sackratte. Mir geht das gelaber von diesem " ich hab zuhause nix zu sagen deswegen reiß ich anonym im Threat mal das Maul auf " totalversager aber jetzt wirklich total auf die Neren. Sorry Blutie aber Du bist nix anderes als ne kleine Heulsuse. Du bist bloß nicht in der Lage zu biken weil Du unfähig bist wie mit allen dingen in deinem Leben und deswegen mußte hier rumhaten..........Vollpfosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2013)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Darfst Blutsvente nicht so ernst nehmen. Ich weis wie Er aussieht und weis auch das Er selbst bei seinen CC kollegen nicht ernst genommen wird. Hatte da schon die ein oder andere Unterhaltung mit seinen socalled Buddies. Abgesehen davon das diese leicht adipöse Gestalt selber gar nicht in der Lage ist irgendwo rauf zufahren. Das Typ ja nicht grad die hellste Gestalt auf Mutter Erde ist hat ja mittlerweile jeder im Threat gemerkt. Ihr trefft ihn übrigens fast jeden Samstag zusammen mit den Sevenhiller in Orangen trikots im Siebengebirge. Könnt ihr gar nicht verkennen nach meiner Beschreibung. Ich schlage vor ihm einfah nen Bigwhip zu verpassen. Ich stell mich dafür auch gern zur verfügung schließlich kenn ich die Sackratte. Mir geht das gelaber von diesem " ich hab zuhause nix zu sagen deswegen reiß ich anonym im Threat mal das Maul auf " totalversager aber jetzt wirklich total auf die Neren. Sorry Blutie aber Du bist nix anderes als ne kleine Heulsuse. Du bist bloß nicht in der Lage zu biken weil Du unfähig bist wie mit allen dingen in deinem Leben und deswegen mußte hier rumhaten..........Vollpfosten



 genau flanagan das du hier früher oder später auftauchst war ja klar  nätürlich hab hast du noch nie was von flanagan gehört. ne is klar...


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Chris ( Ironmaiden ) du hast Recht. Das gleiche habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben. 

@ der Schnelle: Habe selten etwas bescheuerteres gelesen als diesen Dünnschiss. Mann oh Mann


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2013)

um das mal hier zu beenden schlage ich vor ihr spacken kommt mal nach siegburg zum ho chi min und dann erklärt mir mal warum ich froh sein muß das es euch hohlhelme gibt. jeder gebudelte anlieger ist bestimmt irgendwie notwendig. schaut euch mal an wie es da aussieht. ich mach gern für euch den giudo


----------



## Ironmaiden (2. Juli 2013)

Boar, du hast auch nix kappiert (der schenelle) zusammen ist stark und nicht gegneinander! In welcher welt sind wir hier?
Wir sind alles Biker! haltet doch verdammt noch mal zusammen!!!
egal was man fährt, biken ist unser hobby! raff das endlich wir sind alle auf der selben seite!

scheiß egal was man fährt, hier sind im grunde alle auf der gleichen seite


----------



## Ironmaiden (2. Juli 2013)

@Blut Svente nur zur Info, vor 20 jahren hieß der ho chi min noch Jägerpfad ... als kleiner Fetz schon befahren
ach übrigens eine sauerei was die da alles gebuddelt haben!


----------



## Ironmaiden (2. Juli 2013)

für die eine oder andere Fraktion...: klar gerne, bin gespannt wer als erstes heile unten ankommt ohne abzuzetzen! die ungereimtheiten werden dann im biergarten ausgefochten


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2013)

Ironmaiden schrieb:


> @Blut Svente nur zur Info, vor 20 jahren hieß der ho chi min noch Jägerpfad ... als kleiner Fetz schon befahren
> ach übrigens eine sauerei was die da alles gebuddelt haben!



dann kennst du auch noch die brücke über der zweiten sandgrube...

nochmal!!! ich hab nix gegen freeriden!!! ABER ICH HAB WAS GEGEN EXESSIVES RUMBUDELN SCHAUFELN UND SÄGEN


----------



## Ironmaiden (2. Juli 2013)

wildes rumgebuddeln kenn ich nur aus meiner kindheit, was hier und da mal angelegt wird ist mit generell mit Herrn Purche abgestimmt und so weit ich weiss auch geduldet!
An sonsten komm ich gern mal auf ne Fleichwurst for free für die kids bei euch vor bei und wir klären das gerne untereinander!


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2013)

Ironmaiden schrieb:


> wildes rumgebuddeln kenn ich nur aus meiner kindheit, was hier und da mal angelegt wird ist mit generell mit Herrn Purche abgestimmt und so weit ich weiss auch geduldet!
> An sonsten komm ich gern mal auf ne Fleichwurst for free für die kids bei euch vor bei und wir klären das gerne untereinander!


----------



## Ironmaiden (2. Juli 2013)

also bekommen jetzt die kids ne scheibe wurst? *lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2013)

eins noch. diese gisela in kaldauen fand ich ne gute sache. schade das es zurück gebaut werden mußte. was da aber aus dem hcm gemacht worden ist ist eine schande. ob abgesprochen oder geduldet sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2013)

Ironmaiden schrieb:


> also bekommen jetzt die kids ne scheibe wurst? *lol



wer sind die kids   schick mir ne pm damit ich weis mit wem ich es zu tun hab du kennst mich ja wohl offensichtlich


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Juli 2013)

Eine Umfrage könnte hilfreich sein, die darstellt, wie die Forumsgemeinschaft ganz allgemein über wilde Buddelei denkt. Rein objektiv natürlich. Wobei es da mehr als "dafür" und "dagegen" nicht geben sollte.


----------



## LIDDL (3. Juli 2013)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Eine Umfrage könnte hilfreich sein, die darstellt, wie die Forumsgemeinschaft ganz allgemein über wilde Buddelei denkt. Rein objektiv natürlich. Wobei es da mehr als "dafür" und "dagegen" nicht geben sollte.


 ich glaub du machst es dir hier etwas einfach,  es gibt spots die schon seit Jahren existieren und mal mehr mal weniger genutzt und umgestaltet werden. hier sollte man durchaus differenzieren und zum "wilden" buddeln abgrenzen!


----------



## Fabian93 (7. Juli 2013)

Waren heute im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Auf der Abfahrt von der Löwenburg kam uns ein "Mountainbiker" auf dem Elektromountainbike entgegen. Erst nietet er fast die Fußgänger vor mir um (wegen denen ich auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit abgebremst hatte) und hält dann erst voll auf mich, dann auf die Fahrer hinter mir zu. Haben dann erstmal die Konversation mit den Fußgängern gesucht.
Sind dem Kerl das zweite mal auf der Abfahrt bei den Breibergen begegnet (wo er mit v-max des Ebikes) die Forstwege kreuzt und dabei fast wieder Fußgänger mitnimmt. Hab mich dann an ihn rangehängt und wollte mal fragen was der Scheiß soll, leider hat er nicht angehalten. Als er sich dann in einer etwas größeren Matschpfütze etwas "festgefahren" hatte kam während des fahrens nur :"ja steht doch nicht so im Weg rum", "ja die sollen halt wo anders rumstehen" und nach dem Hinweiß bezüglich des miteinander auf den Wegen kam nur "und du bist der Chef hier oder was?" und weg war er.
Also wer ihn das nächste mal sieht (die Locals kennen ihn bestimmt schon) gebt ihm mal unmissverständlich zu verstehen, dass sein Verhalten unter aller Sau ist. 
Komplett schwarz gekleideter Glatzkopf ohne Helm auf schwarzem E-Mountainbike mit "Doppelbrücke". Solche Schwachmaten kann man echt nirgendwo gebrauchen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Juli 2013)

Ohne Helm ist ja fast NOCH schlimmer als Fullface. 


Ganz im Ernst: Wenn ich solche Stories lese, wundert es mich nicht, dass wir im 7GB und anderswo einen schlechten Stand haben. Da fehlen einem ja die Worte!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (19. Juli 2013)

Is irgendwer gleich am venusberg unterwegs???


----------



## alrde (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
ich möchte hier dieses Thema gerne nochmal aufnehmen. 
Vorweg: Diese Diskussion auf den Letzten Seiten war irgendwie voll für den Po. Es ist völlig richtig: wir sollten zusammenhalten, Widerstände von außen gibt es genug. Und meiner Meinung nach sind die, die radikal gegen etwas sind genau so bescheuert, wie die, die radikal dafür sind. Ich hab das schon bei verschiedensten Hobbys erlebt. Der Spaß ist immer dann vorbei, wenn Spinner Regeln aufstellen wollen, was das wahre Mountainbiken, Musikmachen,Autofahren, Urlaubsziel usw. ist. Wir sollten uns unseren geliebten Sport (und dieses Forum) nicht von Typen mit übersteigertem, aber unerfülltem Geltungsbedürfnis versauen lassen. 

Wenn man hier mal was postet, hat man Ruck Zuck eine saudoofe Antwort bekommen. Das traut sich bei mir niemand, der vor mir steht, das geht nur im Forum. Komischerweise sind genau die Gruppen immer am wenigsten tolerant, die eigentlich auf Toleranz der Unbeteiligten angewiesen sind. Damit meine ich uns. 

Hier wird debattiert, welcher Helm (und damit welche Philosophie) der richtige ist, aber die Biker die ich immer sehe, sind auf dem Bahnhofsklo großgeworden. Mir ist *******gal ob einer in Spandex rumfährt, und manche machen mit Pellwurst-Langnesekombi auf dem Hardteil Sachen die ich mich nicht traue, und zwar mit Sattel oben. Viele Kollegen meinen aber, der Style zählt, und nicht der Spaß. 

Als ich 1990 mit dem Biken anfing, hatten alle irgendwie ähnliche Räder und die selben Klamotten an. Es ging um Spaß und den hatten wir. Nur weil es jetzt verschiedene Räder und Klamotten gibt, wüsste ich nicht, was es mich anginge was andere anziehen oder welches Rad sie fahren.

Was mich aber z.B. ankotzt:
Der Typ im Lohmarer Wald, groß, und mit tollem Schnauzbart, der keine Klingel am Rad hat, dafür aber auf dem Ho Chi Minh vor unübersichtlichen Kurven, vorsorglich, laut und sehr männlich "ACHTUNG FAHRRAD" brüllt. Klasse! Als Fußgänger würde ich nur antworten "Achtung Ellbogen!" Mann, mach Dir ne Klingel ans Rad.

Und die Unfreundlichkeit vieler Biker ist echt unverständlich. Ich dachte, alle übertrieben ehrgeizigen Arschgeigen fahren Rennrad und nicht MTB.

So, sorry, jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Wir waren kürzlich auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg, und mir hat das super gefallen. Der Trail ist ja noch naturnah, und die Kicker und die wenigen Holzbauten verschandeln doch nicht den Wald?!? An unserem Ho Chi Minh, den ich auch noch als Jägerpfad kenne, sind m.M. nach manche Stellen, mit denen fahrerisch nur ein Trialfahrer noch was anfangen kann. Z.B. die Abfahrt in die letzte Sandgrube, die wäscht sich immer weiter aus, die Wurzeln des Baumes oben liegen frei. Einige haben da schon wieder eine neue Spur aufgemacht, so dass ich als sicher annehme, dass der Baum in ca. 2 Jahren unten im Bach liegt. Wenn man hier so eine Northshore-artige Umfahrung bauen würde, ließe sich das besser fahren, und der Trail wäre vor dem weiteren Verfall geschützt. Da kann doch nicht im Ernst einer hier etwas dagegen haben? Wen muss man für so etwas fragen? Wer schaufelt denn da bisher? Das Einverständnis des Eigentümers sehe ich natürlich als unabdingbar an. Ich finde auch, illegal buddeln steigert nur unsere Chancen auf Hessische Verhältnisse im Wald. 

Vielleicht könnte man doch aus dem HCM etwas machen, das allen Spaß macht, und keinem wehtut. Alles möglichst naturnah, natürlich legal, und auch bitte nicht so extrem, dass man es nicht wiedererkennt. Es muss auch nicht jede Kurve zum Anlieger umgebaut werden, das wäre meine einzige Kritik an Stromberg. Anlieger gibt es in der Natur so gut wie gar nicht, und ich finde es auch schön, normale Kurven zu fahren.

Und zuletzt nochmal: Wenn jemand extra an Seite geht, oder seinen Hund ranholt, damit man vorbeifahren kann, dann sollte man sich als Biker auch bedanken. Und grüßen sollte eh selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## LIDDL (7. Oktober 2013)

@alrde:   
bin den Ho-Chi-Min noch nie gefahren, aber egal, bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alrde (8. Oktober 2013)

LIDDL schrieb:


> @_alrde_:
> bin den Ho-Chi-Min noch nie gefahren, aber egal, bin dabei!


 
Danke LIDDL, erster Strich auf der Strichliste. 
Bin mal gespannt, ob jemand hier weiß, wen wir um Erlaubnis fragen müssen. 

Zur (Un-) Freundlichkeit vieler Biker möchte ich übrigens noch etwas hinzufügen. In Stromberg waren so ca. 70 Biker als wir dort waren. Die meisten in Ritterrüstung (wie wir), aber auch welche in Spandex und einige mit All Mountains und mit Eierschale auf dem Kopf. Ausnahmslos alle haben sich gegenseitig freundlich gegrüßt. Keiner hat das Gesicht verzogen über Fahrkönnen oder Equipment der Anderen. Das war richtig schön, nur gutgelaunte und freundliche Kollegen im Wald zu treffen, tolle Atmosphäre. 

So stell ich mir das vor. Wenn alle lächeln, muss man sich schon anstrengen um das Haar in der Suppe zu finden, mal sehen ob es trotzdem einer schafft.


----------



## zett78 (8. Oktober 2013)

Bitte den HCM genau so lassen, wie er ist !!


----------



## alrde (8. Oktober 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Bitte den HCM genau so lassen, wie er ist !!


 
Um ihn so zu lassen wie er ist, muss man ihn etwas pflegen, ansonsten sieht man ja, wie er Stück für Stück verfällt, oder? Oder man darf ih  nicht mehr befahren. Vor einigen Jahren sah der noch ganz anders aus. Aber das soll jetzt kein Widerspruch sein, ist eher eine Frage von mir: Meinst Du er bleibt ohne Pflege wie er ist?


----------



## zett78 (8. Oktober 2013)

Steigst du bei anderen Leuten in den Garten um ihn nach deinen Vorstellungen zu pflegen!?!?

Klar, sollte man den ein oder anderen Ast beiseite legen, den nette Wanderer mal querlegen, aber das reicht auch.

Die größte Unverschämtheit war der Sprung, der vor einigen Monaten im ersten Drittel gebaut wurde. So etwas hat dort überhaupt nichts verloren.

Bis auf den ausgewaschenen Teil am Flussbett ist er doch noch bestens fahrbar, sogar in beide Richtungen.


----------



## luckylocke (8. Oktober 2013)

Waren auf dem HCM denn nicht schon immer dankenswerter Weise die querliegenden Baumstämme zu Sprüngen umgebaut? @zett: Ich hoffe, Du hast den Sprung früh genug bemerkt, konntest ihn umfahren und bist nicht gestürzt?


----------



## alrde (8. Oktober 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Steigst du bei anderen Leuten in den Garten um ihn nach deinen Vorstellungen zu pflegen!?!?
> 
> Klar, sollte man den ein oder anderen Ast beiseite legen, den nette Wanderer mal querlegen, aber das reicht auch.
> 
> ...


 
Also was Sprünge angeht, bin ich auch mal gespannt, was aus dem dicken Baumstamm ganz am Anfang werden soll. Irgendwer stapelt da Äste vor den Stamm und will da wohl demnächst einen Sprung draus machen. Aber da ist kein Anlauf und nix... 
Ich steig da immer ab, und schäm mich auch nicht dafür. Und ja, ich finde auch dass fast alles gut fahrbar ist. Aber der Verfall ist doch schon sichtbar. Kannst Du Dich noch daran erinnern, dass die erste Sandgrube nicht schon 30 Meter vorher mit so einer Furche angefangen hat? Es ist eine Frage der Zeit, bis irgendwelche Naturliebhaber genügend Argumente haben, das Ding zu sperren. Wenn man ein paar Leute organisieren kann, die alles regelmäßig in Ordnung bringen, sieht das auch für Eigentümer und Anwohner besser aus. 

Wie gesagt, ich meinte nur, dass man manche Stellen so umbauen könnte, dass z.B. Wurzeln nicht weiter freigelegt werden UND wir da besser langfahren können. Der Unterschied zu dem Vorgarten-Beispiel liegt darin, dass ich das ja nicht einfach machen will, sondern hier gefragt habe, was ihr davon haltet. Und die Antworten darauf dürfen, wie gesagt, auch ruhig ganz freundlich sein. 

Aber die Frage, was dort was verloren hat, ist vielleicht auch nicht ganz einfach zu klären. Wenn jemand sich mit dem Eigentümer einigt, und mit dessen Erlaubnis was baut, dann gehört es vielleicht auch doch dahin. Der Eigentümer kann nämlich entscheiden, was in SEINEM Vorgarten gebaut wird. Wer spricht denn hier das Wort zum Sonntag, wo was hingehört? Ich finde besser, wenn man seine Meinung so formuliert, dass jeder erkennen kann, dass es die jeweilige Meinung ist. Es würde auch helfen, diesen Standpunkt dann mit Argumenten zu untermauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alrde (8. Oktober 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Waren auf dem HCM denn nicht schon immer dankenswerter Weise die querliegenden Baumstämme zu Sprüngen umgebaut? @_zett_: Ich hoffe, Du hast den Sprung früh genug bemerkt, konntest ihn umfahren und bist nicht gestürzt?


 
Genau so ist es. Das war schon 1990 so. Und da wurde mit dem BMX schon gesprungen. Ich bin übrigens selber gar nicht so wild auf Sprünge, aber stören tun die mich auch nicht. Ist ja nicht so, als würden in 3000 Jahren Außerirdische den Müll von einem Sprung finden und sich fragen was hier los war. Wenn man sich um einen Kicker 1 Jahr nicht mehr kümmert, ist er weg. 

Also, ich werte Dein Statement als "dafür".


----------



## Ironmaiden (8. Oktober 2013)

@alrde
http://www.wald-und-holz.nrw.de/?id=12446&fbb=lohmar

vielleicht hilft dir was weiter!

ach so... bin auch da bei !


----------



## Pannemann (8. Oktober 2013)

Da ich den HCM erst einige Monate kenne würde mich mal interessieren wie er den vorher aussah?


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

Pannemann schrieb:


> Da ich den HCM erst einige Monate kenne würde mich mal interessieren wie er den vorher aussah?


 
Die Einfahrt ging über so eine kleine Halfpipe, die ist jetzt mit Bäumen zugelegt. 99% waren schon ungefähr so wie jetzt, aber die (wenigen) Schlüsselstellen, die ja auch den meisten Spaß machen, waren viel weniger ausgefahren. Überall wo Sand freiliegt, sind kleinere Stufen entstanden, die immer weiter nach vorne wandern. Die machen natürlich Spaß, keine Frage. Am krassesten finde ich den Unterschied an der ersten Sandkuhle. Da ging es früher relativ plötzlich in den Sand rein. Heute ist da eine richtig tief ausgefahrene Rinne, die lange vor der Kuhle anfängt. Da kann man eigentlich vollgas durchsemmeln, ich sehe aber dauernd frische Bremsspuren an der Stelle. Allein in den letzten 2 Jahren ist diese Rinne massiv tiefer geworden. Da wird sicher über kurz oder lang kein Anlieger mehr sein, sondern es sieht dann dort so aus, wie in der letzten Sandkuhle. 

Die zu Sprüngen genutzten Bäume machen scheinbar nichts kaputt, auch auf längere Zeit nicht. An manchen Stellen wurden neue Spuren aufgemacht, so dass die Bodenerosion nicht nur einen Pfad betrifft, sondern gleich eine 3 m breite Spur. 

In die letzte Sandkuhle konnte man früher in einem schönen Bogen um den Baum herum runterfahren. Jetzt können manche bestimmt noch die rechte Spur runterdroppen, ich bin dafür zu alt. Die linke Spur kann man so eben fahren, mit kurz absteigen und dann in den Sand runterfahren. Auch hier kann man zusehen, wie der Sand sich immer weiter ausfährt. Da ist jetzt links einen neue Spur über den Hang. Diese ganze Stelle wird durch uns Biker nach und nach zerstört, man kann es nicht anders sagen. Ich wohne direkt am HCM, deshalb bin ich da relativ oft und kann das gut beobachten.

Positiv finde ich, dass der HCM jetzt schon früher anfängt, und fast bis Lohmar runter geht. Ganz ganz früher war der HCM schon kurz nach der 1. Bachdurchfahrt zu Ende, da sind alle rechts den Hang runter und über die Holzbrücke. Irgendwann haben wir dann mal überlegt, warum wir da nicht einfach weiterfahren. Da war der HCM höchstens 800m lang. Heute sind es ca. 1,5 km.


----------



## zett78 (9. Oktober 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Also was Sprünge angeht, bin ich auch mal gespannt, was aus dem dicken Baumstamm ganz am Anfang werden soll. Irgendwer stapelt da Äste vor den Stamm und will da wohl demnächst einen Sprung draus machen. Aber da ist kein Anlauf und nix...



Genau vor diesem Baum war vor einigen Monaten (wurde hier auch berichtet) schon Zeugs gestapelt, sodass dieser überfahrbar war. War aber schon extrem viel gebaut, nicht zu vergleichen mit den 2-3 Bäumchen, die im weiteren Verlauf schon seit Ewigkeiten quer liegen. Da gibt es ja auch Chicken Ways.


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Genau vor diesem Baum war vor einigen Monaten (wurde hier auch berichtet) schon Zeugs gestapelt, sodass dieser überfahrbar war. War aber schon extrem viel gebaut, nicht zu vergleichen mit den 2-3 Bäumchen, die im weiteren Verlauf schon seit Ewigkeiten quer liegen. Da gibt es ja auch Chicken Ways.


 
Da den dicken Kawennsmann niemand entfernt, ist das vielleicht noch die beste Alternative. Aber fährst Du da drüber? Respekt. Habs noch nie versucht. Und vor Monaten lagen da ja nur einige Zweige, jetzt liegt da mehr Holz vor dem Stamm. Ich würde mich auch nicht als Fahrtechnik-Ass bezeichnen, und vielleicht stehen auch Kraft und Gewicht bei mir in einem nicht so günstigen Verhältnis. 
Das hält mich aber alles nicht davon ab, ein fettes Rad zu fahren und gelegentlich Fullface zu tragen. Hab ja die Ausrede, dass ich schon alt bin, und mir (vorgeblich) nichts mehr beweisen muss.


----------



## zett78 (9. Oktober 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Da den dicken Kawennsmann niemand entfernt, ist das vielleicht noch die beste Alternative. Aber fährst Du da drüber? Respekt. Habs noch nie versucht. Und vor Monaten lagen da ja nur einige Zweige, jetzt liegt da mehr Holz vor dem Stamm. Ich würde mich auch nicht als Fahrtechnik-Ass bezeichnen, und vielleicht stehen auch Kraft und Gewicht bei mir in einem nicht so günstigen Verhältnis.
> Das hält mich aber alles nicht davon ab, ein fettes Rad zu fahren und gelegentlich Fullface zu tragen. Hab ja die Ausrede, dass ich schon alt bin, und mir (vorgeblich) nichts mehr beweisen muss.



Nein, bin ich nicht, da muss mit meinem Hardtail nicht sein.
Ein Kumpel von mir ist da drüber, völlig unbedarft, weil das Ding neu war und die tatsächliche Höhe von vorne nicht unbedingt einsehbar war.
Der kann richtig gut fahren, aber da hätte es ihn fast gewickelt und somit wird dieser Teil dann auch von uns ausgelassen.


Bin ja mal gespannt, ob etwas aus dieser Wir kontaktieren den Eigetümer-Aufräumaktion wird.


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> und somit wird dieser Teil dann auch von uns ausgelassen.


 
Sehr vernünftig, und außerdem fühl ich mich schon gleich wieder viel besser.


----------



## Pannemann (9. Oktober 2013)

ja gut das ist mir auch alles aufgefallen. wobei das wetter dieses frühjahr sicherlich dazu beigetragen hat.


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

Pannemann schrieb:


> ja gut das ist mir auch alles aufgefallen. wobei das wetter dieses frühjahr sicherlich dazu beigetragen hat.


 
Ich glaube, der Sand fährt sich trocken sogar schneller aus, nass bleibt er eher liegen. Und Regen gibt es hier ja ganzjährig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (9. Oktober 2013)

Pannemann schrieb:


> Da ich den HCM erst einige Monate kenne würde mich mal interessieren wie er den vorher aussah?



bis zum  ersten sandloch war es früher ein schmaler pfad nur viel weniger breit gebremst wie jetzt. nach dem sandloch kam ein wurzeliger abschnitt den man in einem bogen umfahren hat. an dieser stelle ist später eine abkürzung endstanden die wiederum von irgendwem zu einem drop umgebastelt wurde das zweite sandloch gab es nicht weil dort eine schmale 2-3 meter hohe brücke ( ca. 60cm breit und nur links ein handlauf) stand. die brücke wurde bei einem herbststurm anfang/mitte der 80er zerstört. durch diesen sturm wurde der hintere teil lange nicht "genutzt". er gehörte aber immer schon zu "jägerpfad". am ende ging der pfad auch noch 250-300 meter nach links wieder in richtung hauptweg. 

ich weis noch sehr gut wie es da früher  mal ausgesehen hat und glaub mir es ist eine schande wie er von allen(mich eingeschlossen) zugerichtet wurde.

   @alrde deine initiative finde ich gut, ist aber wohl auch eher naiv weil durch die frosthelm leute ein regelrechter HCM tourismus endstanden ist.


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @_alrde_ deine initiative finde ich gut, ist aber wohl auch eher naiv weil durch die frosthelm leute ein regelrechter HCM tourismus endstanden ist.


 
Ja, vielleicht hast Du recht. Allerdings fahre ich ja auch gelegentlich woanders, und da sind dann auch Leute die hin und wieder alles in Ordnung bringen. Also könnten wir das halt hier machen mit ein paar Leuten. Ich finde auch nicht so ganz ok, dass Frosthelm munter unsere Strecken Publik machen, und ihre eigenen als Hidden Trails verstecken. Aber ich kenn die Jungs nicht, und glaube schon dass die andererseits auch engagiert sind. Aber wenn ich hier mit dem Hund spazierengehe, und ein Biker verlangsamt sein Tempo um mich was zu fragen, fang ich schon an den Weg zu HCM oder Sandgrube zu erklären bevor er fragen kann. Und das passiert echt häufig. Tourismus ist schon das passende Wort. Kürzlich kam da so ein echter Kernasi auf nem Downhiller an und fragte in ziemlich doofem Ton nach dem HCM. Asche auf mein Haupt, ich gebe zu, er müsste die Talsperrenrunde gedreht haben nach meiner Beschreibung. Aber ehrlich, irgendwie find ich es auch witzig, an so einer Attraktion zu wohnen.


----------



## LIDDL (9. Oktober 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @_alrde_ deine initiative finde ich gut, ist aber wohl auch eher naiv weil durch die frosthelm leute ein regelrechter HCM tourismus endstanden ist.


 ich sehe das Problem wo anders. würde jeder seinen Trail "öffentlich" machen wäre auch der Tourismus kein Problem da die Auswahl viel größer ist. ABER dann weiß auch "Ließchen Müller" wo der Trail ist und macht den kaputt.  alles net so einfach 
Aber du hackst ja gerne auf den Frosthelm-Jungs rum Svente


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

LIDDL schrieb:


> ich sehe das Problem wo anders. würde jeder seinen Trail "öffentlich" machen wäre auch der Tourismus kein Problem da die Auswahl viel größer ist. ABER dann weiß auch "Ließchen Müller" wo der Trail ist und macht den kaputt. alles net so einfach
> Aber du hackst ja gerne auf den Frosthelm-Jungs rum Svente


 
Wenn man sich die Videos von z.B. dem Bombentrail ansieht, möchte man aber schon gerne wissen wo der ist...
Und Lieschen Müllers sind mir hier immer willkommen, wenn sie nicht mehr als 65 kg wiegen und ihren Kerl zu Hause lassen.
Sorry, an der Stelle fehlte irgendwie mal ein Kalauer, fand ich.


----------



## LIDDL (9. Oktober 2013)

kannste gerne (alle) haben


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

LIDDL schrieb:


> kannste gerne (alle) haben


 

...OK, hab die Kriterien waren wohl etwas zu pauschal formuliert. Hast Du die denn alle gewogen? Wer ist das? Sind die einverstanden dass Du ihre Bilder hier postest?


----------



## Blut Svente (9. Oktober 2013)

@ LIDDL die Frosthelm Typen können sich ja gern mal hier einbringen. Kannst sie ja mal anschreiben


----------



## alrde (10. Oktober 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @ LIDDL die Frosthelm Typen können sich ja gern mal hier einbringen. Kannst sie ja mal anschreiben


 
Ich fände auch nicht schlecht, wenn sich die Frosthelms hier zu der Kritik äußern würden. Allerdings sollten wir ihnen dann auch alle solche Umgangsformen entgegenbringen, dass sie das nicht gleich wieder bereuen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das böse Menschen sind.


----------



## LIDDL (10. Oktober 2013)

die Jungs von Frosthelm sind sehr entspannt 



alrde schrieb:


> Sind die einverstanden dass Du ihre Bilder hier postest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (10. Oktober 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Was mich aber z.B. ankotzt:
> Der Typ im Lohmarer Wald, groß, und mit tollem Schnauzbart, der keine Klingel am Rad hat, dafür aber auf dem Ho Chi Minh vor unübersichtlichen Kurven, vorsorglich, laut und sehr männlich "ACHTUNG FAHRRAD" brüllt. Klasse! Als Fußgänger würde ich nur antworten "Achtung Ellbogen!" Mann, mach Dir ne Klingel ans Rad.




Also ich kenne den Kerl (falls du den auf dem Nukeproof MEga meinst), ist ein Kollege von mir und ich frage jetzt ganz objektiv (schriftlich ist´s ja leider schwer, dass das nicht feindselig rüberkommt, also bitte normal gefragt vorstellen ^^):
was findest du daran denn falsch? Es ist besser zu orten und klar, worauf man sich einstellen muss, wenn er das freundlich, laut udn deutlich ruft, anstatt, dass irgendwoher ein KLingeln erschallt, welches sich nicht genau orten lässt. Zudem ist er allgemein freundlich, grüßt und wenn Leute nah an der Fahrtlinie stehen, bremst er oder umfährt mit gebührendem Abstand. Der ist absolut kein Rowdy und verhält sich korrekt gegenüber Fußgängern, um unseren allgemeinen Ruf zu verbessern.
Wir haben seltenst Probleme. Wenn, dann eher mit Fußgängern als Reitern (wenn man ein paar Dinge über Pferde beachtet, klappt das sehr gut, wir hatten noch nie Ärger mit Reitern, eher sehr erstaunte Blicke, weil wir uns so korrekt verhalten); und zwar dem Typ Wanderer, die uns alle eh prinzipiell anmotzen, und das eben nur, weil wir als MTBler gerade da sind. Also nur mit Deppen, die uns als generalisiertes Feindbild sehen. Daher scheint unsere Art schon ganz in ORdnung zu sein, das theoretische Konzept geht defacto auf.
Daher objektiv, laut Ergebnis in der Praxis gibt´s ist er eigentlich richtig unterwegs.
Hattest du schonmal Ärger mit ihm, oder ist´s eben einfach nur, weil dir diese Warnung gegenüber einer KLingel geschmacklich nicht passt?


----------



## Frosthelm (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

ich komme hier gerade eher eher zufällig (über einen Hinweis meines Freundes SFA) vorbei. 
Ich bin hier sonst noch sehr selten im Forum unterwegs, da ich die hier manchmal vorkommende Polemik gegen andere Biker doch recht unangenehm finde.
Da wir hier aber freundlich gebeten werden, unseren Senf zum Thema abzugeben, möchte ich dem hiermit gerne nachkommen...

Eines vorweg:
Auch wenn es für einige Leute so ausschaut, als würden wir "unsere" Trails schützen und andere verraten ... dem ist nicht so. Wir zeigen Trails die hinlänglich bekannt sind ... und die Anderen - die wir Hidden Trails nennen - eben nicht. Egal, ob die nun in "unserem" Gebiet (sowas haben wir eigentlich nicht) sind oder nicht.

Der HCM war lange Zeit einer unserer Lieblings-Trails ... 
aber auch schon damals - vor ein paar Jahren, als wir den online gestellt haben, war der HCM unter Bikern bekannt und weit davon entfernt geheim zu sein. Und auch schon damals hat der Trail gelitten ... an Erosion durch Nutzer, Forstwirtschaft und Wetter.
Das eine Nutzung von Wegen diese strapziert düfte außer Frage stehen - und natürlich wäre es am besten, wenn die Wege gar nicht genutzt werden...

Hiervon jedoch abzuleiten, dass der eine Trail "bei mir um die Ecke" automatisch "mir" gehört, halten wir Frosthelme für ausgemachten Quatsch. Dieser wird noch vermehrt, wenn in dem Zuge auch noch "fremde" Biker angefeindet werden!

Unserer Ansicht nach gibt es so etwas wie "mein" Trail gar nicht! Der Wald gehört uns allen und sollte allen Nutzern zugänglich sein. 
Ohne Ausgrenzung bestimmter Personenkreise und ohne Wegebreite-Regelung!

Auch den Ruf nach Naturschutz unterstützen wir voll und ganz ... 
aber nicht auf Kosten einer einzigen Interessengemeinschaft - uns Bikern! 
Angesichts der verheerenden Folgen der kommerziellen Forstwirtschaft, die ohne Rücksicht auf jedweden Naturschutz Raubbau an unseren Wäldern betreibt, weisen wir den - nur allzugern und schnell gemachten - Vorwurf, wir Biker zerstören die Wälder und Trails, entschieden zurück!

Natürlich kommen immer wieder neue Biker hinzu, die dann vielleicht auch über unsere Website auf einen Trail wie den HCM kommen.
So what? 
Allein hier über das Forum werden genügend Beschreibungen und geführte Touren angeboten, die es einem interessierten Biker ermöglichen auch ohne uns auf diese Trails zu kommen.

Uns wird immer wieder ein Strick daraus gedreht, dass wir Trails in Videos zeigen und einige detailliert beschreiben... 
Ja! Tun wir! Sogar gerne!
Wir denken nämlich, dass wir unter Anderem auch eine gewisse Öffentlichkeit brauchen. 
Und wenn ich mir anschaue, was für unterschiedliche Leute unseren Sport betreiben, unsere Seite kennen und schätzen, dann finde ich es richtig klasse! 

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob meine Antwort(en) eure Fragen befriedigen wird... 
aber vielleicht hilft sie unseren Standpunkt nachvollziehbar zu machen, wenn nicht gar zu verstehen.

Bis bald im Wald ...


----------



## LIDDL (10. Oktober 2013)

@Frosthelm:  Danke!  besser hätte man es nicht formulieren können


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Oktober 2013)

Gott sei dank, gibt es in anderen Regionen in unserem Land schon Leute die das alles etwas besser sehen. Vielleicht sollte das mal der ein oder andere lesen.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...014.1073741826.203620966466451&type=1&theater

Warum können wir uns eigentlich nicht gegenseitig respektieren. Es wär doch sinnvoller wenn wir alle gemeinsam auftreten würden. Sich dann zusammen setzen und überlegen wie man solche Trails erhalten kann, und gegebenen Falls auch so (um)baut das alle ihren Spaß haben.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Blut Svente (10. Oktober 2013)

@ Frosthelm  da machst Du es dir aber schön einfach! ich gebe dir recht das es sowas wie natürliche abnu
tzung gibt. fakt ist aber auch das am HCM durch dich/euch ein regelrechter tourismus endstanden ist! 
ihr mast euch am zu endscheiden welcher trail das prädikat "hidden" bekommt und welcher nicht! nach welchen gesichtspunkten wählt ihr diese aus? 
ich halte den HCM nicht für "meinen " trail . er ist schon immer von allen genutzt worden und war auch schon immer da. das sollte auch so bleiben! 

fakt ist aber auch das in den letzten ca. 2 jahren an einigen stellen wild gebuddelt wurde. das gehört dort auf gar keinen fall dorthin!!!es wäre ja mal nicht schlecht sich von solchen auswüchsen zu distanzieren!
Gruß Tischi


----------



## Blut Svente (10. Oktober 2013)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber es gibt "hidden" Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frosthelm (10. Oktober 2013)

Ja, stimmt - Hidden Trails gibt es bei uns ... 
so wie jeder Biker Trails kennt, mit denen er nicht überall hausieren geht.

Wegen der Hiddens kommen wir auch immer wieder in die Kritik:
 - mal weil wir sie überhaupt in Videos zeigen
 - mal weil wir sie nicht öffentlich machen. 

Zwar zeigen wir diese coolen Trails in Videos, verraten aber nicht, wo sich diese befinden. 
Wir stehen also zwischen den Stühlen und können es doch keinem recht machen.

Den Unterschied zu den anderen Trails sehen wir darin, dass oft noch nicht mal Locals diese Trails kennen, und so versuchen wir diese - so lang es geht - vor einer anoymen Öffentlichkeit zu schützen.

Uns ist aber auch klar, dass dies ein unerfüllbares Unterfangen ist!
Irgendwann finden wir sogar größere, geführte (IBC Fahrgemeinschaften!) Truppen auf diesen Trails, die sich dann an den Spots versuchen. In diesen Fällen versuchen wir die Biker dahingehend zu motivieren, dass sie sich für den Erhalt des Trails einsetzen.

Wir sind aber weit davon entfernt, andere Biker deshalb anzufeinden und/oder mit Polemik zu überziehen, nur weil diese den gleichen Spaß haben (wollen) wie wir auch!


----------



## Blut Svente (10. Oktober 2013)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt - Hidden Trails gibt es bei uns ...
> so wie jeder Biker Trails kennt, mit denen er nicht überall hausieren geht.
> 
> Wegen der Hiddens kommen wir auch immer wieder in die Kritik:
> ...



 Schönen Dank für die Diskussion!  

zum Thema "wildes buddeln" möchtest Du dich nicht außern?


----------



## alrde (10. Oktober 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Also ich kenne den Kerl (falls du den auf dem Nukeproof MEga meinst), ist ein Kollege von mir und ich frage jetzt ganz objektiv (schriftlich ist´s ja leider schwer, dass das nicht feindselig rüberkommt, also bitte normal gefragt vorstellen ^^):
> was findest du daran denn falsch? Es ist besser zu orten und klar, worauf man sich einstellen muss, wenn er das freundlich, laut udn deutlich ruft, anstatt, dass irgendwoher ein KLingeln erschallt, welches sich nicht genau orten lässt. Zudem ist er allgemein freundlich, grüßt und wenn Leute nah an der Fahrtlinie stehen, bremst er oder umfährt mit gebührendem Abstand. Der ist absolut kein Rowdy und verhält sich korrekt gegenüber Fußgängern, um unseren allgemeinen Ruf zu verbessern.
> Wir haben seltenst Probleme. Wenn, dann eher mit Fußgängern als Reitern (wenn man ein paar Dinge über Pferde beachtet, klappt das sehr gut, wir hatten noch nie Ärger mit Reitern, eher sehr erstaunte Blicke, weil wir uns so korrekt verhalten); und zwar dem Typ Wanderer, die uns alle eh prinzipiell anmotzen, und das eben nur, weil wir als MTBler gerade da sind. Also nur mit Deppen, die uns als generalisiertes Feindbild sehen. Daher scheint unsere Art schon ganz in ORdnung zu sein, das theoretische Konzept geht defacto auf.
> Daher objektiv, laut Ergebnis in der Praxis gibt´s ist er eigentlich richtig unterwegs.
> Hattest du schonmal Ärger mit ihm, oder ist´s eben einfach nur, weil dir diese Warnung gegenüber einer KLingel geschmacklich nicht passt?


 
Also, dass er ein freundlicher Kerl ist, glaub ich gerne, er sieht auch freundlich aus, wenn man genau hinsieht. Aber das Brüllen kommt wirklich nicht gut, finde ich. Seit bestimmt kanpp 100 Jahren verbindet jeder mit dem Klang einer Klingel ein Fahrrad. Natürlich ist das manchen Genossen auch noch zu aufdringlich, denen kann man dann aber nicht helfen. Aber dieser Urschrei im Wald signalisiert in meinen Augen: An Seite mit euch, ich werde nicht bremsen und dulde keinen Widerspruch. Wie gesagt, der Tonfall und die Lautstärke sind gebieterisch, und die Erscheinung Deines Kumpels ist durch Größe und Schnauzbart auf dem Rad beeindruckend. Für viele Nichtbiker wirken wir mit unseren ganzen Klamotten und evtl. noch Brille auf sowieso wie vom anderen Stern.

Ganz oft ist einem ja nicht bewusst, wie man auf andere wirkt, hab ich auch schon selbst lernen müssen. Ich weiß einfach nicht, was gegen eine 5 Gramm Klingel spricht. Ich krieg auch nen Vogel wenn so ein Rennradkerl hinter mir pfeift, oder "ey" ruft. Und sauer war ich, weil er mich mal selbst furchtbar erschreckt hat. Im ersten Moment dekt man, da kommt eine berittene Hundertschaft, und durchsucht mich jetzt nach Drogen.

Also sorry, wenn ich mich da so ereifert habe, in der Sache meinte ich nur, Klingeln ist besser als rufen, weil das ein Signal ist, das alle gespeichert haben. Rufen bietet immer ganz viel Raum für Interpretationen, wie Du ja daran siehst, wie es von mir aufgenommen wurde. Manche Leute gehen ja zur Erholung in den Wald, was ihr gutes Recht ist. Stell Dir mal vor, auf dem HCM brüllt alle paar Sekunden einer rum. Ganz schlechtes Karma für uns würde ich sagen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja übergangsweise "Ding Ding" rufen.
Also, wenn Du Deinen Kumpel siehst, kannst Du ihm ja meinen Vorschlag weiterleiten, und ihn freundlicher formulieren, als ich das getan habe. Ich werde derweil in mich gehen, und an meinen eigenen Umgangsformen arbeiten. Danke, dass Du so sachlich reagiert hast.


----------



## alrde (10. Oktober 2013)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob meine Antwort(en) eure Fragen befriedigen wird...
> aber vielleicht hilft sie unseren Standpunkt nachvollziehbar zu machen, wenn nicht gar zu verstehen.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald ...


 
Für mich eine blitzsaubere Antwort, ich hatte auch nichts anderes erwartet. Ich finde es auch ok, wenn andere hier Biken. Wenn sich jeder etwas um die Trails in seiner Umgebung kümmert, wäre doch alles in Butter. Dabei geht es ja nicht nur darum, neue Sprünge zu basteln, für die ich dann einen neuen Chickenway einfahren muss.


----------



## alrde (10. Oktober 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Blut Svente, das stimmt nicht ganz. Schon vor 15 Jahren war ein Kumpel von mir so blöd, an den Bäumen links und rechts der damaligen Halfpipe an der Einfahrt dick Klebeband zu befestigen, damit alle sehen wo`s lang geht. Und ich wohne schon lange hier, der HCM Tourismus hat seit vielen Jahren stetig zugenommen. Ich glaube, es gibt eben auch immer mehr Biker, die nicht nur stur Kilometer/Höhenmeter sammeln wollen. Das, ich nenne es mal "Flowriden", liegt eben voll im Trend. Ein Geheimtip ist der HCM seit den 90gern nicht mehr. Und ich fahr ja auch gerne mal woanders und freu mich über Tips, wo es schön ist.


----------



## LIDDL (10. Oktober 2013)

@alrde: Top!   sehe ich auch so!
  @SVENTE: muss er/sie sich zum wilden Buddeln äussern?  unterstellst du Ihm/Ihnen dass die gebuddelt haben oder suchst du eine Ausrede/ nen Schuldigen der auf dem Trail buddelt? 

Ich glaub nicht dass die Frosthelme damit was zu tun haben. Buddeln gehört (für mich) zum Trailerhalt. alles in Maßen natülich!


----------



## bansaiman (10. Oktober 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Also, dass er ein freundlicher Kerl ist, glaub ich gerne, er sieht auch freundlich aus, wenn man genau hinsieht. Aber das Brüllen kommt wirklich nicht gut, finde ich. Seit bestimmt kanpp 100 Jahren verbindet jeder mit dem Klang einer Klingel ein Fahrrad. Natürlich ist das manchen Genossen auch noch zu aufdringlich, denen kann man dann aber nicht helfen. Aber dieser Urschrei im Wald signalisiert in meinen Augen: An Seite mit euch, ich werde nicht bremsen und dulde keinen Widerspruch. Wie gesagt, der Tonfall und die Lautstärke sind gebieterisch, und die Erscheinung Deines Kumpels ist durch Größe und Schnauzbart auf dem Rad beeindruckend. Für viele Nichtbiker wirken wir mit unseren ganzen Klamotten und evtl. noch Brille auf sowieso wie vom anderen Stern.
> 
> Ganz oft ist einem ja nicht bewusst, wie man auf andere wirkt, hab ich auch schon selbst lernen müssen. Ich weiß einfach nicht, was gegen eine 5 Gramm Klingel spricht. Ich krieg auch nen Vogel wenn so ein Rennradkerl hinter mir pfeift, oder "ey" ruft. Und sauer war ich, weil er mich mal selbst furchtbar erschreckt hat. Im ersten Moment dekt man, da kommt eine berittene Hundertschaft, und durchsucht mich jetzt nach Drogen.
> 
> ...



Ah, super, dass das geklappt hat 
Ja, ind er TAt, ich fasse das immer als freundlich auf, wie im LAden ein freundliches "Entschuldigung, kann ich bitte einmal vorbei", nur lauter 
Der Urschrei kommt i.d,R. vor dem Schützengraben, vor dem kleinen Bach.
Werde es bei Gelegenheit weiterleiten. Momentan klappen Treffen nicht häufig. Will mir auch shcon die ganze Zeit so ne schöne Gummi-Kindertröte zulegen, die wenigstens nciht scheppert im Gelände  Vergesse es nur immer, wenn ich mal danebenstehe udn ärger mich danach


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Oktober 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Also, dass er ein freundlicher Kerl ist, glaub ich gerne, er sieht auch freundlich aus, wenn man genau hinsieht. Aber das Brüllen kommt wirklich nicht gut, finde ich. Seit bestimmt kanpp 100 Jahren verbindet jeder mit dem Klang einer Klingel ein Fahrrad. Natürlich ist das manchen Genossen auch noch zu aufdringlich, denen kann man dann aber nicht helfen. Aber dieser Urschrei im Wald signalisiert in meinen Augen: An Seite mit euch, ich werde nicht bremsen und dulde keinen Widerspruch. Wie gesagt, der Tonfall und die Lautstärke sind gebieterisch, und die Erscheinung Deines Kumpels ist durch Größe und Schnauzbart auf dem Rad beeindruckend. Für viele Nichtbiker wirken wir mit unseren ganzen Klamotten und evtl. noch Brille auf sowieso wie vom anderen Stern.
> 
> Ganz oft ist einem ja nicht bewusst, wie man auf andere wirkt, hab ich auch schon selbst lernen müssen. Ich weiß einfach nicht, was gegen eine 5 Gramm Klingel spricht. Ich krieg auch nen Vogel wenn so ein Rennradkerl hinter mir pfeift, oder "ey" ruft. Und sauer war ich, weil er mich mal selbst furchtbar erschreckt hat. Im ersten Moment dekt man, da kommt eine berittene Hundertschaft, und durchsucht mich jetzt nach Drogen.
> 
> ...



Sodann will ich auch nochmal. Zum Thema Klingel. Ich selber fahre auch ohne, meine Freundin und viele andere mit denen ich unterwegs bin fahren aber mit einer. Was mir da schon oft aufgefallen ist, ist das man sie oft nicht hört oder war nimmt. Ein freundliches TÖRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ ist das beste wie ich feststellen musste. Dann bekommt man immer ein Lachen entgegen geworfen. Will sagen: Wenn man sich freundlich verhält gibt es keine Probleme mit oder ohne Klingel. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## Ironmaiden (10. Oktober 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Sodann will ich auch nochmal. Zum Thema Klingel. Ich selber fahre auch ohne, meine Freundin und viele andere mit denen ich unterwegs bin fahren aber mit einer. Was mir da schon oft aufgefallen ist, ist das man sie oft nicht hört oder war nimmt. Ein freundliches TÖRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ ist das beste wie ich feststellen musste. Dann bekommt man immer ein Lachen entgegen geworfen. Will sagen: Wenn man sich freundlich verhält gibt es keine Probleme mit oder ohne Klingel.
> 
> Grüße Micha



das beste ist immer noch ne Quietschhupe für Kinder! Ich hab vor jahren eine Quietschehupe von meinem Sohn zum Geburtstag bekommen... und wenn ich mit dem Downhiller und Kinderanhänger durchs 7Gb geradelt bin hat sich jeder umgedreht und mich verdutzt angesehen wenn ich gehupt habe! aber Klingel oder ähnliches getröte gehört einfach ans Fahrrad!
Ist sicherer für alle


----------



## alrde (11. Oktober 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Der Urschrei kommt i.d,R. vor dem Schützengraben, vor dem kleinen Bach.


 
genau da war das auch.



bansaiman schrieb:


> Will mir auch shcon die ganze Zeit so ne schöne Gummi-Kindertröte zulegen, die wenigstens nciht scheppert im Gelände  Vergesse es nur immer, wenn ich mal danebenstehe udn ärger mich danach


 
Ich hab so eine 3 Euro Billie-Kopie, die scheppert nicht. Aber wenn man durch Gestrüpp fahrt, klingelt die schonmal eigenmächtig. So eine Waltons-Tröte fänd ich auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alrde (11. Oktober 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Sodann will ich auch nochmal. Zum Thema Klingel. Ich selber fahre auch ohne, meine Freundin und viele andere mit denen ich unterwegs bin fahren aber mit einer. Was mir da schon oft aufgefallen ist, ist das man sie oft nicht hört oder war nimmt. Ein freundliches TÖRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ ist das beste wie ich feststellen musste. Dann bekommt man immer ein Lachen entgegen geworfen. Will sagen: Wenn man sich freundlich verhält gibt es keine Probleme mit oder ohne Klingel.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Man könnte ja immer etwas Helium mitnehmen, und vor dem Töröö einen Zug nehmen. Dann muss wohl sogar der verbissenste Ornitologe lachen.


----------



## zett78 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ironmaiden schrieb:


> das beste ist immer noch ne Quietschhupe für Kinder! Ich hab vor jahren eine Quietschehupe von meinem Sohn zum Geburtstag bekommen... und wenn ich mit dem Downhiller und Kinderanhänger durchs 7Gb geradelt bin hat sich jeder umgedreht und mich verdutzt angesehen wenn ich gehupt habe! aber Klingel oder ähnliches getröte gehört einfach ans Fahrrad!
> Ist sicherer für alle



auch gut!

ich habe mit ein nettes, gut zu hörendes "Tschuldigung" mit abschließendem "danke schön" angewöhnt.
Funktioniert bestens.

was ist den jetzt mit den selbsternannten Trailpflegern??
Wie und wann werden die Kontakte aufgenommen? Würde mich brennend interessieren, ob das wirklich Fahrt aufnimmt, oder nur heiße Forumsluft war.


----------



## alrde (11. Oktober 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> was ist den jetzt mit den selbsternannten Trailpflegern??
> Wie und wann werden die Kontakte aufgenommen? Würde mich brennend interessieren, ob das wirklich Fahrt aufnimmt, oder nur heiße Forumsluft war.


 
Gemau das habe ich mich heute morgen auch schon gefragt. Also, was ich gerne noch hätte, ist irgendein direkter Kontakt zum Waldbesitzer. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es gut ist, den Förster direkt anzusprechen. Andererseits könnte ich mir vorstellen, wenn wir einfach mal z.B. mit ner Eimerkette Sand aus dem Bachbett über die freiliegenden Wurzeln von besagtem Baum kippen, dürfte das auch niemanden aufregen, oder? Wir müssen nur daran denken, unser Leergut wieder aufzusammeln.

So wie es sich heute morgen anfühlt, wäre Glühwein in Thermoskannen auch OK.

Also mein Kumpel, mit dem ich immer fahre, kommt zwar aus Köln, aber der wäre sofort dabei. 4 oder 5 Leute wären bestimmt schon genug. Oder man trifft sich mal mit den Rädern um erstmal Bestandsaufnahme zu machen. 

Mir egal, ich will auch hier nicht bestimmen, von daher, was meinst Du, und was meinen die Anderen?


----------



## LIDDL (11. Oktober 2013)

bin dabei, die Klapp-Schaufel im Rucksack

hatte bisher nie Stress/Probleme mit den Förstern oder Waldbesitzern solange man den Trail sauber u schön anlegt, nur  massive Sprünge in der Mitte vom Weg wird halt nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Blut Svente (11. Oktober 2013)

wenn es terminlich passe würde wäre ich auch dabei! ALLERDINGS halte ich es für besser erst einmal die lage genau zu sondieren! Wild ohne abstrache mit den Förster etc. besser erstmal nicht! ich bin auch der meinung den trail eher naturbelassen zu erhalten. sprich kein gebuddel geshape etc.

zum thema HCMtourismus muss ich Frosthelm und alrde  wiedersprechen!
sicherlich war derHCM schon immer sehr bekannt. das bezog sich aber um der näheren umkreis! ERST  mit angabe des parkplatzes nähe franzhäuschen UND des online stellen des HCM wurde er auch überregional bekannt. wie sonst kommen immer wieder autos mit auswärtigen kennzeichen gerade auf besagten parkplatz. 


zum thema wildes buddeln ist hier niemand bereit stellung zu beziehen. zwischen den zeilen wird es offensichtlich geduldet bzw. gehört zum freeriden dazu! 


zum thema brüllen ist es egal ob derjenige ein netter kerl ist oder nicht! man hämmert einfach nicht wie ein geisteskranker irre durch die gegend. jeder hat so zu fahren das er sein geschütz jederzeit stoppen kann ohne jemand anders zu gefährden.  was macht ihr denn bei leuten die z.B. ohrstöpsel tragen und musik hören. 

abschließend bleibt für mich weiterhin das fullface in bikeparks gehören und nix im öffendlichen wald zu suchen haben! 

bevor jetzt wieder rumgeheult wird" wir müsse zusammen halten" will ich nochmal klarstellen das ich euch nicht den spass verderben will. man muss auch kritik "intern" aussprechen dürfen. 
selbst meinem geschätzten freund stundbeck würde ich den klappstaten über den fullface ziehen wenn er irgendwann mal anfangen sollte auf einer gemeinsamen tour zu buddeln

Grußn Tischi


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Oktober 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> abschließend bleibt für mich weiterhin das fullface in bikeparks gehören und nix im öffendlichen wald zu suchen haben!
> 
> selbst meinem geschätzten freund stundbeck würde ich den klappstaten über den fullface ziehen wenn er irgendwann mal anfangen sollte auf einer gemeinsamen tour zu buddeln
> 
> Grußn Tischi



Na da fühle ich mich sehr geehrt Ich werde mir das merken. Wenn wir zusammen fahren lasse ich in Zukunft den Spaten zu Hause.

Aber Tischi du hast fast mit allem Recht. Ich denke so weit liegen wir alle nicht auseinander.

Grüße der auch ab und zu mal buddelnde Stunt-beck


----------



## zett78 (11. Oktober 2013)

Sehe das wie Tischi, einfach da einen auf Garten-Landschaftsbauer zu machen, damit sollte man ohne vorheriges Nachfragen nicht einfach mit loslegen.
Zudem ist es mit "ein bißchen Sand zwischen die Wurzeln kippen" auch nicht getan, dass ist doch in keinster Weise nachhaltig.


----------



## alrde (11. Oktober 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Sehe das wie Tischi, einfach da einen auf Garten-Landschaftsbauer zu machen, damit sollte man ohne vorheriges Nachfragen nicht einfach mit loslegen.
> Zudem ist es mit "ein bißchen Sand zwischen die Wurzeln kippen" auch nicht getan, dass ist doch in keinster Weise nachhaltig.


 
Also, die letzten Beiträge machen mir Hoffnung. Es scheint ja wenigstens eine beachtliche Schnittmenge bei unseren Interessen zu geben. 

Zett, ich habe da praktisch keine Erfahrung, was wäre denn nachhaltig? Wenn wir BlutSvente überzeugen könnten, dass an der Stelle ein riesiger Double aus Holz über den Bach nachhaltiger wäre, wird er bestimmt auch weich. Allerdings müsste man dann Anfahrt und Landung verbreitern und planieren...
Mist, ich hab ja vergessen dass ich gar ncht gerne springe. `

Also, was wäre an der Stelle eine geeignete Massnahme?


----------



## alrde (11. Oktober 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> abschließend bleibt für mich weiterhin das fullface in bikeparks gehören und nix im öffendlichen wald zu suchen haben!
> 
> Grußn Tischi


 
Was stört Dich an den Helmen? Meinst Du wir machen damit anderen Waldnutzern Angst? Ich habe mich schonmal gefragt, ob das so sein könnte. Trotzdem hab ich manchmal mit dem Teil ein besseres Gefühl. Und ich hatte bisher noch nicht den Eindruck, dass es irgendjemanden stört, war also eher eine theoretische Überlegung. Bin früher MX gefahren, da war so ein Helm selbstverständlich. Auf dem MX-Track fährst Du aber auch nicht unbedingt überall schneller, als mit nem guten Fully bergab. Und bei nem missglückten Drop oder Sprung mit 25 km/h kannst Du Dich schon fürs Leben entstellen.

Trage meinen Vollfratzenhelm jetzt aber nur noch heimlich. Da soll so ein Typ rumfahren, der einen mit geklauten Klappspaten angreift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abund (11. Oktober 2013)

wo wir jetzt schon beim Wiederaufbau oder Instandsetzung sind, gibt es eigentlich Interessenten, die Wollen, dass so ein Trail wie die Gisela wieder erbaut wird? Leider konnte ich selber diese Strecke nie wirklich kennenlernen, jedoch habe ich viel davon gehört und auch gesehen. Oder fahre ich immer an denen Vorbei ohne die zu sehen? 

Blut Svente: Was hast du gegen einen Fullface Helm? Ich denke jeder sollte das Risiko selber einschätzen und auch selbst entscheiden ob es angebracht ist oder nicht. Außerdem schützt man nur so sein Gesicht bei einem Sturz. Das musste ich leider erfahren, als ich noch selber mit Halbschale gefahren bin. Nun laufe ich den Rest meines Lebens mit einer Narbe im Gesicht rum.(zum Glück nicht als so groß)

Gruß


----------



## alrde (11. Oktober 2013)

Abund schrieb:


> wo wir jetzt schon beim Wiederaufbau oder Instandsetzung sind, gibt es eigentlich Interessenten, die Wollen, dass so ein Trail wie die Gisela wieder erbaut wird? Leider konnte ich selber diese Strecke nie wirklich kennenlernen, jedoch habe ich viel davon gehört und auch gesehen. Oder fahre ich immer an denen Vorbei ohne die zu sehen?
> 
> Blut Svente: Was hast du gegen einen Fullface Helm? Ich denke jeder sollte das Risiko selber einschätzen und auch selbst entscheiden ob es angebracht ist oder nicht. Außerdem schützt man nur so sein Gesicht bei einem Sturz. Das musste ich leider erfahren, als ich noch selber mit Halbschale gefahren bin. Nun laufe ich den Rest meines Lebens mit einer Narbe im Gesicht rum.(zum Glück nicht als so groß)
> 
> Gruß


 
Giesela? Du machst mich aber neugierig. Was/wo ist das denn?
Egal, ich bin interessiert, was immer es ist.


----------



## Abund (11. Oktober 2013)

Gisela war ein Spot an dem sich Freerider und Downhiller getroffen haben und nach und nach große Sprünge errichtet wurden. Jedoch lag der Schwerpunkt auf Freeride. Vor ein paar Jahren musste dieser Spot jedoch abgebaut werden. Heute sieht man nur noch Reste von Anliegern und Sprüngen. Sind aber eindeutig nicht fahrbar und denke auch das der Neuaufbau nicht erwünscht ist. Daher sollten wir auch ohne Genehmigung nichts machen, da unser Ruf so nur noch schlechter wird. Oder kennt jemand so einen ähnliche Spot oder auch eine Downhillstrecke hier in der Umgebung?
Gruß


----------



## alrde (11. Oktober 2013)

Du meinst aber nicht die großen Kuhlen zwischen B56 und Kaldauen? Das ist ja nur eine ganz kurze Abfahrt gewesen. 
Am besten wäre echt so ein Flowtrail, der auch etwas länger ist, und auch stetiger bergab geht als der HCM. Mit so richtig krassen Freeride-Elementen kann ich selbst jetzt nicht so viel anfangen. In Schildgen ist ja dieser kleine Freeride Park. Der ist richtig gut gemacht, aber mir viel zu krass. Als ich da zum letzten Mal, war, hab ich auf der Rückfahrt überlegt, ob ich nicht einfach wieder nur Touren fahren sollte. Da kommt man sich ja wie der letzte Versager vor, wenn man die riesigen Gaps usw. sieht.


----------



## Abund (11. Oktober 2013)

Doch genau den meinte ich. Aber ich denke wir sollten zu dem eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen. Wenn es mein Zeitplan erlaubt wäre ich auch dabei den HCM wieder auf vordermann zu bringen. Wer kennt denn Waldbesitz...?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (11. Oktober 2013)

Is wer morgen mittag am venusberg unterwegs ??? Wollte mit meinem sohn hoch und ein bischen spielen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (11. Oktober 2013)

gegen fullface hab ich nix! problem mit fullface ist einfach das man angst einflössend auf andere "waldbenutzer" wirkt! noch dazu mit schonern nackenschutz und das ganze gedöns. das ganze macht zu eurem schutz schon sinn. keine frage. frage ist: wie wirkt es auf andere.

die gisela fand ich ne gute sache. würde ich auch unterstützen damit ihr was zum austoben habt. ich war da auch mal ab und an mit meinem racehardtail. hab aber zumeist nie einen dort angetroffen. 

ich hab auch nix gegen freeriden. leider wird halt gern mal was gebuddelt gebaut oder sonstwas... kann ich ja verstehen. ich seh es halt aus einem andern blickwinkel. trotzdem fahre ich gern mal mit dem stund-beck oder anderen "freeridern" wenn ich die zeit finde. da werden auch gerne mal genau die dinge diskutiert die jetzt hier diskutiert werden.

Gruß Tischi


----------



## Blut Svente (11. Oktober 2013)

aufm flowtrail war ich auch schon ein paarmal. dort wohnt ein freund von mir in der nähe und wir sind dann gern mal zu trainingszwecken da runter. beim xc sind in den letzten jahren die strecken so hefig geworden das der normale flowtrail in etwa den selben schwierigkeitsgrad hat. sowas geht auch mit 9kg 29er und calimeroschale auf der rübe. ob das clever ist steht auf einem anderen blatt


----------



## bansaiman (13. Oktober 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> aufm flowtrail war ich auch schon ein paarmal. dort wohnt ein freund von mir in der nähe und wir sind dann gern mal zu trainingszwecken da runter. beim xc sind in den letzten jahren die strecken so hefig geworden das der normale flowtrail in etwa den selben schwierigkeitsgrad hat. sowas geht auch mit 9kg 29er und calimeroschale auf der rübe. ob das clever ist steht auf einem anderen blatt




flowtrail Stromberg ist echt schön und geht sogar mit nem Einsteiger hardtail ohne probs muss man eben das Tempo drosseln,bzw wird gedrosdelt auf den wurzelteppichen im unteren teil.

Protektion:
da braucht man keine Diskussion drüber führen.Der Schutz sollte der potenziellen Gefahr angemessen sein.wer das nicht macht,aus verantwortungslosigkeit gegenüber sich selbst oder weil es optisch ihm oder Fußgängern nicht passen könnte,ist schlichtweg  leicht unklug.
das verhalten und der Ton spielen die Musik!es schreit keiner erschrocken auf,solange ich mit Helm nicht auch mit Pistole auf ihn zukomme zum bankraub :-D

Mäßige dich etwas mit deinen spaten über den kopf Fantasien ;-)


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Oktober 2013)

> wo wir jetzt schon beim Wiederaufbau oder Instandsetzung sind, gibt es  eigentlich Interessenten, die Wollen, dass so ein Trail wie die Gisela  wieder erbaut wird? Leider konnte ich selber diese Strecke nie wirklich  kennenlernen, jedoch habe ich viel davon gehört und auch gesehen. Oder  fahre ich immer an denen Vorbei ohne die zu sehen?


Nur um das Thema erst garnicht aufkommen zu lassen, es war unser Spot und musste wie erwähnt wurde zurückgebaut werden. Wir sind aktuell immer noch am Projekt "legaler Spot" dran, dass ganze zieht sich leider dank etlichen Faktoren sehr in die Länge.
Es ist NICHT erwünscht irgendetwas zu errichten oder zu fahren wo unser Spot stand, das Ganze würde nur nach hinten losgehen. Bautechnisch am besten das ganze "Gebiet" meiden


----------



## alrde (14. Oktober 2013)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Nur um das Thema erst garnicht aufkommen zu lassen, es war unser Spot und musste wie erwähnt wurde zurückgebaut werden. Wir sind aktuell immer noch am Projekt "legaler Spot" dran, dass ganze zieht sich leider dank etlichen Faktoren sehr in die Länge.
> Es ist NICHT erwünscht irgendetwas zu errichten oder zu fahren wo unser Spot stand, das Ganze würde nur nach hinten losgehen. Bautechnisch am besten das ganze "Gebiet" meiden


 
Also, wenn ihr da schon über so etwas nachdenkt, wäre es ja blöd wenn andere auch das Gleiche im selben Ort versuchen. Braucht ihr Unterstützung, kann man euch helfen?


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Oktober 2013)

> Also, wenn ihr da schon über so etwas nachdenkt, wäre es ja blöd wenn  andere auch das Gleiche im selben Ort versuchen. Braucht ihr  Unterstützung, kann man euch helfen?


Wir denken da nicht nur drüber nach, dass Thema ist schon einige Zeit in "mache". Danke für das Angebot aber aktuell gibt es leider nichts zu tun, liegt gerade alles am Bürokratiedschungel. Geht leider alles nicht wirklich schnell, aber es geht vorran.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Oktober 2013)

Wer hat morgen ab Dämmerung Lust Auf eine runde nightride am Venusberg?


----------



## LIDDL (31. Oktober 2013)

hey, war eben mal wieder ne Runde am Venusberg unterwegs. 
also gefühlt wurden ca. 2/3 aller Trails mit Bäumen u Ästen verpserrt.   oft so dicke dinger, dass sie ohne Werkzeug nicht weg zu bekommen sind
ich könnt kotzen     *wo is der Kotzsmiley hin?


----------



## Langenfelder (4. November 2013)

ich stell grade fest der is weg och manno


----------



## zett78 (5. November 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> was ist den jetzt mit den selbsternannten Trailpflegern??
> Wie und wann werden die Kontakte aufgenommen? Würde mich brennend interessieren, ob das wirklich Fahrt aufnimmt, oder nur heiße Forumsluft war.




hat sich bestimmt noch nix getan, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (5. November 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> hat sich bestimmt noch nix getan, oder?



Doch.

Der dicke Baum auf dem HCM ist weg.
Der Trail unterhalb der Wahnbachtalsperre ist wieder durchgängig fahrbar.

Manches wird ohne viel Blah... blah... erledigt.


----------



## zett78 (5. November 2013)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Doch.
> 
> Der dicke Baum auf dem HCM ist weg.
> Der Trail unterhalb der Wahnbachtalsperre ist wieder durchgängig fahrbar.



Super! Dann waren wohl die Heinzelmännchen unterwegs



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Manches wird ohne viel Blah... blah... erledigt.


Das freut mich für dich, da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Dirty Rufus (6. November 2013)

so, venusberg baum -1
ließ sich gut auf seite räumen...


----------



## LIDDL (25. November 2013)

für die Sauwettertage  
http://www.edirtarena.com/
a bissl teuer aber sapss is es mir glaub wert


----------



## bansaiman (25. November 2013)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> so, venusberg baum -1
> ließ sich gut auf seite räumen...




das ist wie das Thema mit badem würtemberg gerade.
wir mache hier echt keinen Ärger,warum knallt der Förster überall die bäume hin?
sind ja auch sicher nicht wegen der Fußgänger,die die Trampelpfade nutzen,da.
sicher nur weil "Fahrräder sind hier nicht erlaubt",was übersetzt heißt "ich will das nicht" ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (10. Dezember 2013)

Wer hat denn gerade am Venusberg in der Nähe der kaputten Mauer nahe dem Obstladen angefangen nen neuen trail hin zu zimmern  ?
hab Montag jemanden werkeln gesehen als ich zur uniklinik gegangen bin.
würde meine Hilfe beim Buddeln anbieten.
einfach PN B-)


----------



## BeroBionicon (24. Dezember 2013)

Hey Bansaiman,  du meinst bestimmt den hier ?!


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Dezember 2013)

Sieht gut aus, Jungs!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (29. Dezember 2013)

tja schade eigendlich...
ich wollte  heute nach der arbeit da ma drübber , musste aber schon bei der anfahrt feststellen das  der trail geschändet wurde... 
ein par balken aus dem anlieger und dem sprung gerissen und die anfahrt und die lipp des zweiten sprunges sind zerstört  .
sind erstma wieder ein paar stunden flicken angesagt 
hab demnächst ein paar tage frei  einfach via pm melden und ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (29. Dezember 2013)

Ätzend!

Kann jemand nächstes WE zum Werkeln?


----------



## BeroBionicon (30. Dezember 2013)

schade Schokolade. Naja war nur ne Frage der Zeit bis das passiert… Wird sicherlich schon vorm nächsten Wochenende wieder aufgebaut sein wenn es kein all zu großer Schaden ist…


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich will es nochmal versuchen mit dem Foto der Woche. Wer Lust hat kann es liken


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1539458?in=set


----------



## BeroBionicon (30. Dezember 2013)

Filthy Trails Yeah! Kann im Hintergrund Chris und Semjoe erkenn'


----------



## Thefreakshow (3. Januar 2014)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Filthy Trails Yeah! Kann im Hintergrund Chris und Semjoe erkenn'


und den frank^^


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Januar 2014)

und ich bin auch drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfnico (4. Januar 2014)

jo Peter, super wieder erkennungswert


----------



## LIDDL (5. Januar 2014)

bin so in1,5 stunden am Venusberg/Kottenforst/Malteser unterwegs. sonst jemand noch am fahren?


----------



## BeroBionicon (11. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## BeroBionicon (16. Januar 2014)

Hey alle zusammen. 
Ich gehöre mit zur Initiative die den Dirtbikepark in Dottendorf (Dirtbirds Bonn, FB: https://www.facebook.com/DirtParkBonn) ins Leben gerufen hat, und jetzt steht wieder was neues an. Interessant ist das besonders für alle die, die gerne Berg-Ab fahren:Ein Freund von mir (Chis) hat Herrn Korintenberg (von der Stadtförsterei Bonn) angerufen und ihn gefragt wie das wohl mit einer legalen DH/FR Strecke in Bonn aussehen würde. Kurz und knapp: der sehr sympathische Mann fährt selber leidenschaftlich gerne Mountainbike und hat sich über den Anruf sehr gefreut. Er hat uns - alle Mountainbiker Bonns - einerseits dazu aufgerufen ihm eine email zu schreiben in dem wir Unser Interesse und unser Engagement an einer offiziellen DH bekunden. Und er hat uns außerdem gebeten keine Strecken einfach in den Wald zu bauen. Es würde ihm zwar in der Seele weh tuen aber sobald er das mitbekommen würde, sei er gezwungen die Strecken ab zu reißen / ab reißen zu lassen.Hier findet ihr seine emailadresse:http://www.bonn.de/rat_verwaltung_buergerdienste/stadtverwaltung_im_ueberblick/00904/ 

Also alle Mann ran an den Speck - nehmt euch die paar Minuten Zeit und bringt was ins Rollen! Sagt auch euren MTB-Kollegen bescheid und gebt die emailaddresse weiter. ihr müsst keine Romane schreiben, es geht in der mail nur darum klar zu machen dass ihr Interesse habt und bereit sei mit anzupacken.GrüßeBero


----------



## LIDDL (16. Januar 2014)

Hey Bero,  das sind ja SUPER Nachrichten! 
habs mal im Anfängertreff Bonn geteilt.  Mail an den guten Herrn geht heut abend raus!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (16. Januar 2014)

jo bin dabei...
erstma 2. kindergeburstag   hinter mich bringen...


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Januar 2014)

Finde die Idee prinzipiell super und unterstützenswert! 

Aber möchte der gute Mann wirklich, dass seine Mailadresse munter weitergegeben wird und er von zich Leuten zich unterschiedliche Ideen gemailt bekommt? Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, zuerst ein grobes Konzept zu erstellen und ihm das vorzulegen.


----------



## DreadRider (16. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

*nein, das möchte er ganz sicher nicht*. 
Hier geht es auch noch nicht um ein Konzept oder ähnliches, es geht nur darum auch der Stadt klar zu machen, dass hier ein Bedarf besteht. Also seid so lieb und bombadiert ihn nicht mir Fragen oder Ideen oder sonstigem worum er sich dann auch noch kümmern muss.
Wenn dann teilt ihm nur mit, dass ihr Interesse und Bedarf an einer Strecke habt und ggf. noch das ihr gerne mithelft!

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Januar 2014)

Ok, alles klar. Danke für die Erläuterungen!


----------



## bansaiman (22. Januar 2014)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen.
> Ich gehöre mit zur Initiative die den Dirtbikepark in Dottendorf (Dirtbirds Bonn, FB: https://www.facebook.com/DirtParkBonn) ins Leben gerufen hat, und jetzt steht wieder was neues an. Interessant ist das besonders für alle die, die gerne Berg-Ab fahren:Ein Freund von mir (Chis) hat Herrn Korintenberg (von der Stadtförsterei Bonn) angerufen und ihn gefragt wie das wohl mit einer legalen DH/FR Strecke in Bonn aussehen würde. Kurz und knapp: der sehr sympathische Mann fährt selber leidenschaftlich gerne Mountainbike und hat sich über den Anruf sehr gefreut. Er hat uns - alle Mountainbiker Bonns - einerseits dazu aufgerufen ihm eine email zu schreiben in dem wir Unser Interesse und unser Engagement an einer offiziellen DH bekunden. Und er hat uns außerdem gebeten keine Strecken einfach in den Wald zu bauen. Es würde ihm zwar in der Seele weh tuen aber sobald er das mitbekommen würde, sei er gezwungen die Strecken ab zu reißen / ab reißen zu lassen.Hier findet ihr seine emailadresse:http://www.bonn.de/rat_verwaltung_buergerdienste/stadtverwaltung_im_ueberblick/00904/
> 
> Also alle Mann ran an den Speck - nehmt euch die paar Minuten Zeit und bringt was ins Rollen! Sagt auch euren MTB-Kollegen bescheid und gebt die emailaddresse weiter. ihr müsst keine Romane schreiben, es geht in der mail nur darum klar zu machen dass ihr Interesse habt und bereit sei mit anzupacken.GrüßeBero




Super, habe ich gerade geamacht udn werde es auch noch weiterleiten. Wäre subba, wenn das klappt.
Sollen wir dann jetzt die neue Strecke am Venusberg lieber nciht nutzen oder warten wir einfach zu bis sie wieder jemand plattmacht ;-) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DreadRider (22. Januar 2014)

Hi,

gut gut! Aber wie gesagt bombadiert in nicht immer weiter mit E-Mails, ich denke das wäre auch eher kontraproduktiv!

Er sagte mir auch schon, dass dieses Projekt wohl erst in 2015 wirklich fahrt aufnehmen werde. Allerdings hat er sich meine Kontakdaten gespeichert und wird sich bei mir melden wenn es soweit ist. Das werde ich hier dann natürlich auch kundtun.

Zum Thema Strecken: Es wäre sicherlich gut wenn wir ihm, dem Forstamt und der Stadt zeigen, dass wir auch bereit sind denen engegenzukommen indem wir keine neuen Strecken in den Wald zimmern.


----------



## bansaiman (22. Januar 2014)

DreadRider schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gut gut! Aber wie gesagt bombadiert in nicht immer weiter mit E-Mails, ich denke das wäre auch eher kontraproduktiv!
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, wir sollen Mails schreiben, aber keine Aufsätze und neue Ideen, sondern es bei Interessenbekundungen lassen. Also Wie nun ;-) ?


----------



## DreadRider (22. Januar 2014)

Ja das kann man ja ruhig machen!
Wollte das nur nochmal wiederholen. Ich denk halt das er keine Lust auf 100 Mails am Tag hat aber die ein oder andere Interessenbekundung ist schon ok!


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. Februar 2014)

wie siehts eigentlich aus am Malteser? War jetzt ewigkeiten nicht mehr online

guckst Du
www.kettenkraft-bonn.de


----------



## KingGuido (15. März 2014)

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ge-unter-beruecksichtigung-von-mountainbikern

Gesendet von meinem SM-T520 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Rufus (12. April 2014)

tja hat sich dann auch schon wiedererledigt mit dem spot...Venusberg neu is ja komplett abgerissen und der jump nebendem tannenwäldchen ist letzte nacht jemandem zum opfer gefallen. Was geht !?!


----------



## bansaiman (12. April 2014)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> tja hat sich dann auch schon wiedererledigt mit dem spot...Venusberg neu is ja komplett abgerissen und der jump nebendem tannenwäldchen ist letzte nacht jemandem zum opfer gefallen. Was geht !?!




ja,auch gesehen.gut,damit war zu rechnen.Der Förster hatte ja gesagt,dass er das machen muss.aber das alles beim wäldchen wurde doch die ganze Zeit geduldet. . .das war dann wohl wieder ein selbsternannter Ordnungshüter u.typisch deutscher Nörgler ;-)
ach Mist!


----------



## Dennis1984 (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

mein Name is Dennis bin 29 komme aus Godesberg und reite meistens linksrheinisch durch den Kottenforst zwischen Pech und Venusberg. Ich suche Gleichgesinnte. Lese hier immer wieder das sich ein paar von euch am Venusberg rumtreiben.Leider kenne ich die Spots nicht so genau. Bin gestern schonmal dort lang über den Rheinhöhenweg getemelt und dann vom Dorint Hotel runter nach Poppelsdorf. Habe leider niemanden angetroffen. Also wenn jemand Lust zum Biken hat kann er sich gerne melden.

Horido
Dennis


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2014)

Hier in den Kommentaren sieht man mal wieder die "Vorteile" der tollen Frosthelm-Seite...

http://m.spiegel.de/karriere/berufsleben/a-969415.html

Mal nach dem vincent1958 suchen, einer der netten Wald-Na*is,der Stöckchen und andere Hindernisse baut,mit Berufung auf Frosthelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (18. Mai 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hier in den Kommentaren sieht man mal wieder die "Vorteile" der tollen Frosthelm-Seite...
> 
> http://m.spiegel.de/karriere/berufsleben/a-969415.html
> 
> Mal nach dem vincent1958 suchen, einer der netten Wald-Na*is,der Stöckchen und andere Hindernisse baut,mit Berufung auf Frosthelm



hi carsten bin ja auch nicht so der frosthelm freund aber hier kann ich irgendwie den zusammenhang nicht verstehen... erklärst du es mir bitte


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2014)

Kommentar 12, 42,48 zu dem Artikel lesen...

Grüsse


----------



## bansaiman (19. Mai 2014)

Dennis1984 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Name is Dennis bin 29 komme aus Godesberg und reite meistens linksrheinisch durch den Kottenforst zwischen Pech und Venusberg. Ich suche Gleichgesinnte. Lese hier immer wieder das sich ein paar von euch am Venusberg rumtreiben.Leider kenne ich die Spots nicht so genau. Bin gestern schonmal dort lang über den Rheinhöhenweg getemelt und dann vom Dorint Hotel runter nach Poppelsdorf. Habe leider niemanden angetroffen. Also wenn jemand Lust zum Biken hat kann er sich gerne melden.
> 
> ...




Meld dich die Tage bei dir, wenn mein Rad wieder aufgebaut ist ;-) Zum WE könnte es klappen.
Hoffen wir einfach mal, dass sich der Wetterbericht -wie auch an diesem WE- irrt bezüglich des Regens! Denn mit SChlamm baucht man am Venusberg nicht fahren. Dann ist das nur Matsch! Da wäre dann eher 7 G angesagt oder Lohmar.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, und hier auch nochmals:

Für Jungs und Mädels, die sich auf Tour selber helfen wollen, veranstaltet die DIMB am Samstag einen kostenfreien Schrauberkurs. 

Vom kompletten Bikecheck zum Auffinden von ggf. kritischen Punkten bis hin zu Reparaturen, die zum Standard-Repertoire auf Tour gehören können, zeigen wir euch die Grundlagen, die ihr kennen solltet.

Wird auch alles in Kleingruppe geübt, von daher keine Scheu, hier gibt es keine dummen Fragen 

Männlein und Weiblein (ja, auch eine Guidine ist vor Ort und leitet an!) sind herzlich willkommen, DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist keine Teilnahme-Voraussetzung.

Mehr noch hier/Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752

Schönen Gruß


----------



## bansaiman (11. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand morgen Zeit udn Lust auf Bad Ems? Fahre mitm Zug oder wenn jemand mitkäme, könnte man sich den Sprit teilen.
Alternativ geht auch Freitag.
Einfach per PN


----------



## Dennis1984 (11. Juni 2014)

Leider keine Zeit so unter der Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (24. Juni 2014)

Dennis1984 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Name is Dennis bin 29 komme aus Godesberg und reite meistens linksrheinisch durch den Kottenforst zwischen Pech und Venusberg. Ich suche Gleichgesinnte. Lese hier immer wieder das sich ein paar von euch am Venusberg rumtreiben.Leider kenne ich die Spots nicht so genau. Bin gestern schonmal dort lang über den Rheinhöhenweg getemelt und dann vom Dorint Hotel runter nach Poppelsdorf. Habe leider niemanden angetroffen. Also wenn jemand Lust zum Biken hat kann er sich gerne melden.
> 
> ...


Servus aus Witterschlick, wenn Du durch den Kottenforst fährst sag Bescheid!


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juni 2014)

Dennis1984 schrieb:


> Leider keine Zeit so unter der Woche!



Hey, wann hättest du zeit?
Fahre nachher noch kurz....und sonst sach mal an, wann du die Tage gedenkst zu fahren ;-)


----------



## Shore2 (24. Juni 2014)

Komme aus Much und würde mich gerne anschließen wenn es zeitlich bei mir passt 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis1984 (24. Juni 2014)

Hi, also Samstags,Sonntags eigentlich immer...... vieleicht bekommt man ja mal ne Gruppe zusammen. Evtl. ja auch für Bad Ems?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juni 2014)

Shore2 schrieb:


> Komme aus Much und würde mich gerne anschließen wenn es zeitlich bei mir passt
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk




Falls du heute meintest... fahre um 20 Uhr haltestelle PÜtzstraße am Waldeinstieg los.
Nachricht kamm jetzt wahrscheinlich was spät. aber hab´s nicht früher gesehen.


----------



## Shore2 (24. Juni 2014)

Heute leider schlecht aber am Wochenende ab Nachmittags wäre ich gerne dabei 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis1984 (24. Juni 2014)

Dann schauen wir mal ob wir was hin bekommen......


----------



## Dirty Rufus (1. August 2014)

moinsen, ich suche eine mitfahrgelegenheit in irgendeinen Bikepark am samstag 02.08 
einfach ne pm senden  wenn noch jemand einen platz frei hat
cu rufus


----------



## ojs (5. August 2014)

Ich fahre in der erste Septemberwoche nach Saalbach / Hinterglemm zu den World Games und habe Platz im Auto für Mitfahrer und Bikes. In der Wohnung würde auch was gehen. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne melden...


----------



## bansaiman (8. August 2014)

Hat jemand heute Zeit für ne runde im kottenforst oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis1984 (8. August 2014)

Wann und wo fährst du denn heute?


----------



## bansaiman (8. August 2014)

Dennis1984 schrieb:


> Wann und wo fährst du denn heute?



 sollen wir uns um 14 Uhr oben an der Bank in dottendorf Treffen,wo es zu dem dirtpark runtergeht?


----------



## bansaiman (8. August 2014)

Dennis1984 schrieb:


> Wann und wo fährst du denn heute?




sie haben post! Geht am schnellsten


----------



## bansaiman (9. August 2014)

Dennis1984 schrieb:


> Wann und wo fährst du denn heute?




HAttest du doch keine Lust, oder wat?


----------



## Dennis1984 (9. August 2014)

Keine Zeit, viel zu tun momentan......


----------



## bansaiman (4. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Lust, nächsten Samstag als Fahrgemeinschaft nach Boppard oder alternativ Bad Ems, Stromberg oder Winterbegr zu starten?

Bitte per PM melden :-D


----------



## bondibeach (4. Oktober 2014)

hey ja häte lust und morgen noch stromberg


----------



## Bonn_Bikaa (6. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute!
Bin neu hier, zumindest im Chat. Ich war bisher meistens am Venusberg unterwegs oder ab und an mal im 7Gebirge. Problem ist, dass ich hier in den Wäldern neu unterwegs bin. Hab zwar schon ein paar coole trails gefunden, aber denke es gibt noch eine ganze Menge mehr hier. 
Wenn einer von euch bock hat, mich mal mitzunehmen, gebt bescheid!


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin kürzlich von Köln nach Bonn gezogen und bin jetzt ein paar mal am Venusberg rumgegurkt. Hab da aber leider nicht viel gefunden. Wäre super wenn sich ein Ortskundiger mich mal mitnehmen würde. Gerne Trail- und Bergablastig. ;-)
Im 7Gebirge war ich auch schon unterwegs. Kenne da halt die üblichen Sachen. B...weg, L...urg, Br....erge. Wennsich da jemand gut auskennt, dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (19. November 2014)

Tja, vom Wetter her haben wir da momentan ein problem. Der Boden am Venusberg ist teils lehmig und irgendein weiche GEmisch, dessen Beschreibung ich mir nciht zutraue :-D und der ist bei den Bedingungen bergab unfahrbar. Also macht einfach keinen Spaß, weil nur noch wie Schlitten fahren. Außerdem ist mein Knie noch nicht bereit für mehr als in der Ebene pedalieren ^^
Aber ich sage gerne zu gegebener Zeit bescheid ;-)


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. November 2014)




----------



## Dirty Rufus (21. November 2014)

ooch soo schlimm is nich, z.z kann mann schön driften


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. November 2014)

Das hört sich doch nach Spaß an. Fahrt ich auch unter der Woche Abends mal?


----------



## bansaiman (21. November 2014)

Prinzipiell JA ;-)
Wenn ich wieder fit bin, möchte ich auch mal wieder auf die strecke am L Berg.... wird aber mal zeit, dass wir am venusberg kottenforst was Anständiges bekommen ^^
Hoffe, das projekt kommt bald abs laufen


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. November 2014)

Bin für alles zu haben ;-)
Gib die Strecke am L...erg noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (21. November 2014)

Hab im letzten halben J.nicht gehört dass sie abgerissen worden wäre ;-)
Hoffe, dass das so bleibt


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. November 2014)

Gibt es noch. War vor zwei Wochen dort.


----------



## bansaiman (22. November 2014)

Na topp


----------



## f4lkon (22. November 2014)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Bin für alles zu haben ;-)
> Gib die Strecke am L...erg noch?



War vor 3 Wochen mit einem Freund dort, da das valley ja dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wurde, die Strecke am Tütberg noch am Anfang steht und Stadtwald nur zum springen, droppen zu gebrauchen ist. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum man dich gar nicht mehr am Lüderich antrifft ☺ Alles Gute in Bonn und vllt sieht man sich mal im 7G.


----------



## BockAufBiken (23. November 2014)

Können gerne auch zusammen im 7gebirge ein Ründchen drehen.


----------



## bansaiman (23. November 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> War vor 3 Wochen mit einem Freund dort, da das valley ja dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wurde, die Strecke am Tütberg noch am Anfang steht und Stadtwald nur zum springen, droppen zu gebrauchen ist. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum man dich gar nicht mehr am Lüderich antrifft ☺ Alles Gute in Bonn und vllt sieht man sich mal im 7G.



Jung, wie wäre nächste saison mal bikepark zusammen, wenb du in der Nähe bist?


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. November 2014)

die Jungs die, die Strecke gebaut haben sollten Sie selber abbauen. Das haben Sie bis Heute aber noch nicht getan. Die sind öfter bei mir im Laden und haben erzählt das es da noch die ein oder andere Strecke geben soll.

www.kettenkraft-bonn.de


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. November 2014)

Danke für die Info! Dann werd ich mal die Augen offen halten und ein bischen suchen.


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (24. November 2014)

Hallo!
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem laden Kettenkraft gemacht? Soll der letze quatscher sein der Typ?!


----------



## Hyper-Hyper (24. November 2014)

Ich war da einmal und ich hab den als recht teuer empfunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philouw (24. November 2014)

Servus
Ich persönlich hab nicht die besten erfahrungen gemacht
hab aber gehört das der typ nen krassen tabletop kann wenn der Sattel nicht im weg ist


----------



## philouw (24. November 2014)

und "Der Schnelle" halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (24. November 2014)

Okay, also lieber die Finger von lassen?


----------



## RadonRobin (24. November 2014)

Von Kettenkraft kann ich nur abraten- [email protected]


----------



## philouw (24. November 2014)

Die Preise sind mehr als wucherpreise!
da bestellt man lieber im internet oder sucht sich nen vernünftigen Händler!


----------



## Hyper-Hyper (24. November 2014)

Ich hab da was von Angeboten zu Einkaufspreisen gehört, die lagen aber immernoch über dem Durchschnittspreis anderer Anbieter


----------



## philouw (24. November 2014)

solche geschichten hab ich auch mitbekommen


----------



## jocut (24. November 2014)

Hab mal gehört der hätte ein eigenes racing team mit voll den krassen Fahrern!


----------



## philouw (24. November 2014)

und dirty dan ist schlecht weil der einem den ganzen Dreck ins gesicht schmeisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (24. November 2014)

Von dem racing Team habe ich nur gutes gehört...Haha 40 + rookies cup


----------



## jocut (24. November 2014)

Wo sind denn die strecken von denen er geredet hat? Sind die Hidden??


----------



## philouw (24. November 2014)

soweit ich das weiss sind die mitlerweile abgebaut bzw sollen nicht mehr befahren werden
stimmt das?


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (24. November 2014)

Wenn er die sogar kennt eher nicht


----------



## philouw (24. November 2014)

haha


----------



## jocut (24. November 2014)

Weiss nicht, die leute die ich da letztens getroffen und gefragt hab, waren voll asozial und unverschämt!  Die wollten mich  und mein bike verbuddeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philouw (24. November 2014)

oha


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (24. November 2014)

Das kann ich nicht glauben :0 wo war das denn?


----------



## jocut (24. November 2014)

Ja das war da am l...berg, alles asis da! Die können weder rad fahren noch trails bauen!!!


----------



## f4lkon (24. November 2014)

Warum verpisst ihr Trolle euch nicht einfach in ins Elektronik/Lampen Forum wo ihr sonst immer lauert. Naja ich hoffe es reporten genug Leute damit ihr hier erstmal verschwindet.

@Moderatoren: bitte die letzten 20 Troll Posts löschen.


----------



## Hyper-Hyper (25. November 2014)

Also ich verstehe dein Problem nicht, f4lkon, wenn sich hier jemand nach einem radladen aus der Umgebung erkundigt und man ihm ehrliche antworten gibt, sollen es von dir so genannte "troll posts" sein? 
Deiner Meineund nach ist es also besser einfach bei jedem beliebigen radladen zu kaufen ohne sich vorher Erfahrungsberichte anderer einzuholen? 
Wenn du das so tust ist das ja Ok und das ist dann deine Sache, aber bitte versuche nicht andere davon abzuhalten einen guten Händler zu finden. Nicht jeder hier hat unbegrenzte finanzielle Mittel um es sich leisten zu können bei einem überteuerten laden zu kaufen.
P.S.: Das soll kein persönlicher Angriff auf jemanden sein, ich bitte dich nur darum di Meinungen anderer zu akzeptieren.
Und wer einen öffentlichen Laden führt muss damit rechnen, dass auch mal Kritik geübt wird, dem einen gefällts, dem anderen eben nicht.
Mfg Lucas


----------



## BockAufBiken (25. November 2014)

Ich vermute mal das der ein oder andere von euch die Strecken mitgebaut hat. Wie ist denn da die Situation Momentan? Befahrbar oder muss die Strecke weg?
Antworten gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Ikosa (25. November 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Warum verpisst ihr Trolle euch nicht einfach in ins Elektronik/Lampen Forum wo ihr sonst immer lauert. Naja ich hoffe es reporten genug Leute damit ihr hier erstmal verschwindet.
> 
> @Moderatoren: bitte die letzten 20 Troll Posts löschen.



*mit der Bitte um Begründung!*


----------



## jocut (25. November 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Warum verpisst ihr Trolle euch nicht einfach in ins Elektronik/Lampen Forum wo ihr sonst immer lauert. Naja ich hoffe es reporten genug Leute damit ihr hier erstmal verschwindet.
> 
> @Moderatoren: bitte die letzten 20 Troll Posts löschen.



Dies ist ein Forum, könntest du bitte mit deiner Gossensprache draussen bleiben? Ich weiß nicht warum du hier Leute persönlich angreifst? Hat dir irgendjemand was getan?

PS: Wüsste auch gerne aus welchem Grund du die letzten Beiträge löschen lassen willst?

mfG


----------



## f4lkon (25. November 2014)

Durch das Elektronik Forum bin ich gegenüber Trollen etwas dünnhäutig geworden und als ich den Beitrag von RadonRobin oder "und "Der Schnelle" halte ich für ein Gerücht", "Von dem racing Team habe ich nur gutes gehört...Haha 40 + rookies cup" gesehen habe und ihr auf seiner Freundesliste seid, dachte ich ihr trollt rum oder gebt nur pubertierenden Nonsense von euch. Hat sich nun erledigt.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (16. Juli 2015)

Habe am wochenende ma wieder was zeit und suche eine mitfahrgelegenheit in irgendeinen bikepark. Also wenn jemand von Bonn aus am wochenende irgendwo in einen bikepark fährt und noch einen platz frei hat würde ich gerne mitfahren.
 rufus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (23. April 2016)

Und alle Jahre wieder... Achtung die FR Line am Tannenwäldchen auf dem Venusber ist ma wieder zerstört worden. Also aufpassen und nicht blind reinballern, könnte wehtun.  
ride on
rufus


----------



## Dirty Rufus (20. Mai 2016)

Soooo  ,fleißige Bonnzelmänchen ham die line wieder befahrbar gemacht. Das minigap ist nicht wieder aufgebaut aber man kann auch so wieder durchfliegen.
ride on 
rufus


----------



## AshHaushaltswar (21. September 2017)

Hey zusammen, leider hat mal wieder jemand die Trails am Venusberg zerstört.... wenn sich eine Gruppe zum basteln findet, würde ich gern unterstützen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, war nach den letzten Stürmen jemand mal auf dem HCM Pfad und kann mir sagen, ob er befahrbar ist oder viele Bäume quer liegen?


----------



## sun909 (9. Februar 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, war nach den letzten Stürmen jemand mal auf dem HCM Pfad und kann mir sagen, ob er befahrbar ist oder viele Bäume quer liegen?



Macht wenig Spaß. Einstieg wieder unten, die Kompression liegt voll.

Auch danach viel drin (Eingang Sandgrube), war mE recht unflowig...

Grüße


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Februar 2018)

Ok, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## thommy88 (9. Februar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Macht wenig Spaß. Einstieg wieder unten, die Kompression liegt voll.
> 
> Auch danach viel drin (Eingang Sandgrube), war mE recht unflowig...
> 
> Grüße



So sieht es auch teilweise rund um die Grube aus bei Gis.....


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Februar 2018)

Och verdammt, wollte doch Mal wieder rüber kommen...


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Februar 2018)

Wie dick sind denn die meisten Baumstämme? Würde man da mit einer Fiskars Handsäge weiterkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. Februar 2018)

Wenn es die Klappsäge ist: nein

Die meisten Stämme hatten so 40-70cm...

Da hilft nur das Kettenmopped 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2018)

Alles ne Frage der Ausdauer 



sun909 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur das Kettenmopped



... oder ein paar alte Bohlen ... fly ....eagle fly ....


----------



## Dirty Rufus (20. Juni 2018)

Achtung,achtung
Bitte wahrschauen beim Tannenwäldchen am Venusberg!!!
Sprünge und Anlieger sind mal wieder komplett zerstört worden.
Also nicht blind reinballern...

ride on 
Rufus


----------



## Dirty Rufus (10. August 2018)

jep, ich wieder 
Tannenwäldchen is wieder befahrbar, nicht schön aber geht....
bleibt heile 

rufus


----------



## dakona (31. August 2018)

Gisela wurde ja teilweise wieder hergerichtet - ist seit gestern teilweise schon wieder zerstört inkl. gehölz auf den trails. also vorsicht
falls da jemand runterfährt...


----------



## HairyBallz (6. September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es im Raum Siegburg/Bonn, eventuell Köln, eine fähige Werkstatt, der Mann ruhigen gewissens seine Dämpfer zur Wartung anvertrauen kann?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (6. September 2018)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> gibt es im Raum Siegburg/Bonn, eventuell Köln, eine fähige Werkstatt, der Mann ruhigen gewissens seine Dämpfer zur Wartung anvertrauen kann?
> 
> ...


Ein Händler schickt den Dämpfer zur Wartung an den Hersteller. Die bauen den nur ein und aus was ziemlich einfach selbst zu machen ist. Guck mal hier für Fox: https://www.foxracingshox.de/service


----------



## delphi1507 (6. September 2018)

Zum Hersteller senden geht bei Roxshox als Privatmann z.b. nicht! Das muss ein Händler übernehmen! zum Hersteller schicken macht aber fast nur Sinn wenn man einen Garantie Fall vermutet, an sonsten gibt es eine ganze Reihe Läden, die das zu einem besseren Preis als der Hersteller macht! Einfach Mal nach Fahrwerksservice MTB googeln.


----------



## HairyBallz (6. September 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zum Hersteller senden geht bei Roxshox als Privatmann z.b. nicht! Das muss ein Händler übernehmen! zum Hersteller schicken macht aber fast nur Sinn wenn man einen Garantie Fall vermutet, an sonsten gibt es eine ganze Reihe Läden, die das zu einem besseren Preis als der Hersteller macht! Einfach Mal nach Fahrwerksservice MTB googeln.



Hi Delphi,

ja, bei mir sind es RockShox komponenten. Darum ging es mir auch, eventuell hat ja einer von euch eine Werkstatt, die er empfehlen kann  .

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. September 2018)

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/

https://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/

Habe mit diesen beiden Servicepartnern gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Helltone (6. September 2018)

Mit dem Service war ein Kumpel zufrieden. https://www.marcusklausmann.de/


----------



## HairyBallz (7. September 2018)

Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen, eine letzte Frage, hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit https://www.radladen-bikebar.de/ gemacht, bzw. seine Dämpfer dort warten lassen?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. September 2018)

Erfahrungen leider nein. Ich mache alles selbst. Du hast aber gesehen das sie bis zum 25.9 Betriebsferien haben? 
An sonsten macht der Laden einen netten Eindruck...


----------



## HairyBallz (7. September 2018)

Hallo Delphi, ja habe ich, bin gerade pro-aktiv unterwegs, möchte die Dämpfer über den Winter warten lassen und vorweg geklärt haben, wo die Dämpfer hin gehen


----------



## Schneiderlein04 (20. Oktober 2018)

Kennt wer noch ein paar andere Strecken in oder um Bonn ausser Venusberg? Danke


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. Oktober 2018)

In Bonn selbst kenn ich nichts. Im näheren Umland 7gebirge und Ahrtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (24. Oktober 2018)

Am Malteser Krankenhaus gibbs vielleicht noch spots, war ewig nicht mehr da.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (4. April 2019)

Trail news......
Tannenwäldchen am Venusberg is ma wieder umgegraben worden...
also immer wie immer - Vorsichtig reinfahn !!!
ride on 
rufus


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. April 2019)

Nicht nur da. Wiederaufbau ist schon in Planung.


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. April 2019)

Übertreibts aber bitte nicht beim Wiederaufbau. Es ist zwar blöd, wenn man als reiner Nutzer "Wünsche" äussert, aber es muss ja nicht alles "do or die" sein. Ich nutze das ja gerne auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, aber mit Jeans, Hemd und Laptop auf dem Rücken fährt es sich sonst recht unentspannt ohne Protektoren ;-)

PS: Aber auf jeden Fall ein herzliches "Danke" an die Trailpfleger


----------



## delphi1507 (5. April 2019)

In den do or die Sachen sehe ich auch mit einen Grund für das regrlmärege Spielchen mit dem platt machen... Eventuell würde weniger groß und auffällig zu einer deutlich längeren Halbwertszeit der geleisteten Arbeit führen....


----------



## Newbiee (4. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute, bin gegen Ende nächster Woche in der Nähe von Bonn. Hätte jemand Lust und Zeit mir paar Trails zu zeigen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Juli 2019)

Obacht am HCM-Trail!
Auf dem ersten Teilstück ist ein Stöckchenleger aktiv gewesen. Es lagen vereinzelt richtig dicke Brocken quer über dem Weg. 
Ich bin da jetzt echt schon seit sehr langer Zeit unterwegs, aber das ist neu.


----------



## thommy88 (10. Juli 2019)

Muss auch recht neu sein. Vor einer Woche war da noch nix.


----------



## dakona (10. Juli 2019)

Entweder ich bin blind, oder der jenige war nach mir unterwegs. Gegen 19Uhr war da meiner Meinung nach noch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Juli 2019)

Ich war bereits vor drei Tagen dort unterwegs und hab natürlich den Weg wieder frei geräumt. 
Wäre halt interessant zu wissen, ob das jetzt regelmäßig vorkommt.


----------



## Pannemann (12. September 2019)

das HCM Ende wurde jetzt vom Harvester gerodet. 100m vorher liegt schon der Baumstamm aufm Weg.

edit: lässt sich aber definitiv irgendwie beiseite räumen, allerdings zeit und kraftintensiv..


----------



## Dirty Rufus (8. Oktober 2019)

Soo, is ma wieder soweit. Wahrschauen auf den Venusbergtrails, diverse zerstörungen.
Und gerodet wird auch. Also ma wieder aufpassen und nicht blind reinballern.
fröhliches bollern 
rufus


----------



## DasLangeElend (8. Oktober 2019)

Ja, wurden viele Bäume gefällt, ist ja auch ein Nutzwald ;-) ... Dafür trocknet dann der Boden schneller


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ja, wurden viele Bäume gefällt, ist ja auch ein Nutzwald ;-) ... Dafür trocknet dann der Boden schneller


War es nicht eh ein Borkenkäfer Eldorado? Also aktuell erwartbar...


----------



## Dirty Rufus (4. August 2020)

Sooo, Trailnews:

Tannenwäldchen Venusberg, sind die Rampen unfahrbar gemacht worden.
Wahrschauen beim reinfahren !!

ride on Rufus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (4. August 2020)

Und der Ausstieg zum Friedhof ist dicht, da wurden gestern und heute Bäume gefällt


----------



## delphi1507 (4. August 2020)

War doch zu erwarten... Stadt Bonn halt... Geld wird für nix rausgeschmissen, da wo bedarf wäre wird kein geld investiert...


----------



## Dirty Rufus (28. August 2020)

Trailnews....
Der Pumptrail links vom Tannenwäldchen ist im mittleren Bereich von Baumschlag heimgesucht worden.
Ne Große Buche hats dort zerlegt.
Lässt sich auch nicht grad mal Umfahren...
Also Upjepast beim Bollern!!!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (2. September 2020)

Nehmt euren Schrott bitte mit nach Hause!!!!


----------



## HairyBallz (15. September 2020)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Nehmt euren Schrott bitte mit nach Hause!!!!



Ohne Worte... Noch einmal jeden, der nur irgend ein Problem mit MTBlern hat, in seiner Meinung bestärken... 

@Dirty Rufus, danke fürs Augen offen halten


----------



## Dirty Rufus (16. September 2020)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> @Dirty Rufus, danke fürs Augen offen halten




Gerne


----------



## COLKURTZ (11. November 2020)

Als Zweitwohnsitzbonner bin ich öfters im Kottenforst unterwegs. Ich kenne den Spot hinter dem Malteser-Krankenhaus sehr gut. Man begeht auch kein Geheimnisverrat, wenn man darüber spricht. Denn, und darum geht meine Frage, der Spot ist auch Jedermann bekannt, der dort höchst zahlreich als Spaziergänger, Wanderer oder Jogger unterwegs ist: Die Strecke sieht ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock vom Waldweg aus.
Was mich interessiert: Welchen Status hat diese Strecke? Meine Vermutung geht Richtung: Keine offzielle Strecke, aber stillschweigend geduldet?!

Edit:
1.) Gefunden hier im Forum, Aussage zum Malteser aus 2012: "Geduldet". Das sollte aktuell auch noch so sein?
2.) Kleine Bitte: Könnte mir jemand, vielleicht per PN, beschreiben, wo der Einstieg zur Strecke am Venusberg ist? Ich finde zwar Rundstrecken Venusberg zB bei Bikemap, aber: Wo genau befinden sich der (Flow-)Trail mit den paar Sprüngen und Anliegern ...Danke!


----------



## delphi1507 (11. November 2020)

Zu 2. So groß ist das Gebiet doch nicht.. die Einstiege sind eigentlich nicht zu übersehen, allerdings ist der Spot nicht geduldet, und es gibt wohl teilweise Recht massive Probleme dort...


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. November 2020)

Heute wurden am Venusberg Kontrollen durch die Stadt Bonn durch geführt. Als Augen auf.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2020)

Unglaublich! Das die für solche Kontrollen momentan überhaupt Kapazitäten frei machen ....könnte man besser bei Nachverfolgung v. Kontakten brauchen m.M. aber die bösesn MTB Schepper sind ja schlimmer als C19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (22. November 2020)

Ich frag mich ja ob die auch die ganzen Hundehalter mit ihren freilaufenden Tieren abkassiert haben. Oder waren die nur auf MTBler angesetzt?? 🤔


----------



## BockAufBiken (22. November 2020)

Man munkelt, dass die sich auf Mtb konzentriert haben. Bei Nachfrage, ob auch Wanderer kontrolliert werden haben sich die Beteiligten fragent angeguckt.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (22. November 2020)

Hmmm, mit den Hundehaltern hätten die richtig die Stadtkasse auffüllen können. 
🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Man munkelt, dass die sich auf Mtb konzentriert haben. Bei Nachfrage, ob auch Wanderer kontrolliert werden haben sich die Beteiligten fragent angeguckt.



Das kann man u.U. wenns hart auf hart kommt als "Wilkür" auslegen. Aber Druck erzeugt immer Gegendruck und das ganze schaukelt sich immer mehr hoch


----------



## BockAufBiken (23. November 2020)

Wir haben uns mittlerweile mit ein paar Leuten zusammen getan und stehen mit der Stadt Bonn und dem Forstamt wegen der "allgeimenen aktuellen Situatuation" am VB in Kontakt. Wegen der Kontrollaktion wollen wir mal bei Forstamt nachfragen, was der Zweck dieser Aktion war und warum hier offensichtlich gezielt gegen MTBler vorgegangen wurde. Da sind auch noch ein paar andere Punkte, die wir mal ansprechen werden. U.a. das Scheintbehauptungen als Grund für die Kontrollen. Die dann aber trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage nicht bestätigt wurden.

Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich gerne über die Rückmeldung seitens Stadt/Forstamt hier berichten.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. November 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich gerne über die Rückmeldung seitens Stadt/Forstamt hier berichten.


Auf jeden Fall bitte Rückmeldung geben!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (27. November 2020)

Seeehr geil...


----------



## DasLangeElend (27. November 2020)

Also die Neon-Style-Wertung gewinnt aber die Stadt!
Und nicht nur Tubeless sondern sogar Tyreless, seiner Zeit voraus!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (27. November 2020)

Brake und Cainless haste noch vergessen 😆🤘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2020)

Mountainbiken
					

In den Bonner Wäldern sind immer mehr Menschen mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs – oftmals fahren sie jedoch abseits der öffentlichen Wege und bauen Trails, was negative Auswirkungen auf die Natur hat.




					www.bonn.de


----------



## Antonov96 (28. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mountainbiken
> 
> 
> In den Bonner Wäldern sind immer mehr Menschen mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs – oftmals fahren sie jedoch abseits der öffentlichen Wege und bauen Trails, was negative Auswirkungen auf die Natur hat.
> ...


Von wann ist denn der Artikel ?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. November 2020)

Steht auf der Homepage der Stadt Bonn. Derzeit wohl insgesamt 4 bunte "Mahnraeder" mit Flyern am Venusberg aufgestellt. Nicht gut!


----------



## Antonov96 (30. November 2020)

Mir hat sich aus dem Artikel nicht ergeben, von wann dieser ist. Das wäre insofern spannend, als dass man dann wüsste, ob die Machbarkeitsstudie zu einem legalen Trail derzeit läuft, oder ob sich das bereits verloren hat. Habe gehört, durch die neue Besetzung im Rathaus wird ein legaler Trail unabhängig vom Ausgang der Studie wohl weitaus unwahrscheinlicher. Weiß hier jemand dazu eventuell was Aktuelles ?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. November 2020)

Impressum sagt November 2020, also unter den neuen OB´in.


----------



## Borlex (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu im Forum, habe mir aus aktuellem Anlass hier einen Account geöffnet. Ich arbeite auf dem Venusberg und fahre deswegen mehrmals die Woche mit dem Bike die Trails. Diese Woche wurden leider wieder sämtliche Trails auf der Nordseite durch die Stadtförsterei zerstört. Heute habe ich die Mitarbeiter der Stadtförsterei wieder mit ihren Spitzhacken gesehen und habe das Gespräch gesucht. Ich habe veruscht den Standpunkt der Biker zu vermitteln, und dass solche Zerstörungsaktionen keine Probleme lösen, sondern eher verschärfen (zumal die "Aufräumarbeiten" so eine Verwüstung hinterlassen, dass der Wald dadurch nicht attraktiver oder gesünder wird...).
Der Mitarbeiter hatte generell Verständnis und mir war klar, dass die einfach ihren Auftrag von der Stadt erfüllen müssen und denen nichts anderes übrig bleibt. Er hat mir sogar versprochen, das Problem nochmal bei seinen Chefs anzusprechen. Das Katz- und Mausspiel dauert ja nun wirklich viele Jahre an. mit der Mühe und den Geldern, die für solche Aktionen aufgewendet werden, hätte man längst legale Trails anlegen können und eine veträgliche Lösung für alle finden können.
Nach meiner Recherche wurde von Seiten der Stadt Bonn schon vor 10 Jahren zugesagt, dass man an der Umsetzung einer "legalen Strecke" arbeite... Passiert ist natürlich nichts (typisch für Bonner Bauprojekte...)

Man müsst das Thema vielleicht nochmal bei der Stadt ansprechen. Ist jemand von euch schonmal in Kontakt mit der Stadt getreten?

Habe übrigens auch ein paar Bilder von der Aktion gemacht. Bei Bedarf kann ich die posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. Dezember 2020)

Borlex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu im Forum, habe mir aus aktuellem Anlass hier einen Account geöffnet. Ich arbeite auf dem Venusberg und fahre deswegen mehrmals die Woche mit dem Bike die Trails. Diese Woche wurden leider wieder sämtliche Trails auf der Nordseite durch die Stadtförsterei zerstört. Heute habe ich die Mitarbeiter der Stadtförsterei wieder mit ihren Spitzhacken gesehen und habe das Gespräch gesucht. Ich habe veruscht den Standpunkt der Biker zu vermitteln, und dass solche Zerstörungsaktionen keine Probleme lösen, sondern eher verschärfen (zumal die "Aufräumarbeiten" so eine Verwüstung hinterlassen, dass der Wald dadurch nicht attraktiver oder gesünder wird...).
> Der Mitarbeiter hatte generell Verständnis und mir war klar, dass die einfach ihren Auftrag von der Stadt erfüllen müssen und denen nichts anderes übrig bleibt. Er hat mir sogar versprochen, das Problem nochmal bei seinen Chefs anzusprechen. Das Katz- und Mausspiel dauert ja nun wirklich viele Jahre an. mit der Mühe und den Geldern, die für solche Aktionen aufgewendet werden, hätte man längst legale Trails anlegen können und eine veträgliche Lösung für alle finden können.
> ...


Poste gerne Mal was zum Ergebniss der Zerstörung...


----------



## Borlex (16. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Borlex (16. Dezember 2020)

Als Grund wurde übrigens gesagt, es sei wegen der Verletzungsgefahr. Natürlich


----------



## Borlex (16. Dezember 2020)

Falls jemand den Anlieger-Trail kennt, der runter zur Robert Koch Straße geführt hat: der wurde auch komplett umgegraben. Da war ich echt überrascht, weil der ja eher unauffällig und an der Peripherie gelegen war...


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Dezember 2020)

Genau so geht waldfreundlich 🤬


----------



## SCM (9. Februar 2021)

Borlex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1169909Anhang anzeigen 1169910Anhang anzeigen 1169912Anhang anzeigen 1169919


Kann ich mir die Bilder für eine Anfrage bei der Stadt borgen?


----------



## BockAufBiken (9. Februar 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Kann ich mir die Bilder für eine Anfrage bei der Stadt borgen?


Worum soll es in deiner Anfrage gehen? Ggf. kann ich dir das auch beantworten? Wir stehen bereits im Kontakt mit der Stadt. Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Borlex (10. Februar 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Kann ich mir die Bilder für eine Anfrage bei der Stadt borgen?


Jo. Bedient euch bei Bedarf. Und meldet euch gerne, wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt


----------



## Trekki (17. Februar 2021)

Zum Thema Venusberg: die Trails werden - wie hier beschrieben - von der Stadt Bonn zurück gebaut.
Ob dies nun gut oder nicht gut ist, möchte ich für einen Moment hinten anstellen.

Mir geht es um folgendes:
Die Mitarbeiter der Stadt, die dort die Trails zurückbauen, haben dies nicht selbst entschieden. Sie sind von der Stadt dort hin geschickt worden. Bitte behandelt sie auch dementsprechend.
Anpöbeln, beschimpfen oder schlimmers hat nur eine einzige Folge: die Grundhaltung der Stadt gegenüber uns wird schlechter.

Wer sich seiner Unmut Luft machen möchte, soll sich bitte an die Entscheidungsträger wenden. Die sind ganz leicht herauszufinden, indem die Mitarbeiter gefragt werden. Macht etwas Smalltalk, fragt höflich nach dem Auftrag und den Veranlasser. Dann wird sicherlich auch die Antwort ganz sachlich der Name oder die Abteilung genannt werden.

Der Gedanke dabei ist sinngemäß, den Postboten der schlechten Nachricht nicht zu prügeln!


----------



## Antonov96 (27. Februar 2021)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Worum soll es in deiner Anfrage gehen? Ggf. kann ich dir das auch beantworten? Wir stehen bereits im Kontakt mit der Stadt. Gerne auch per PN.


Wie sieht es denn aus mit dem Kontakt mit der Stadt bzw. wie ist der aktuelle Stand bei den Gesprächen ? Gibt es irgendwas Neues über diese Machbarkeitsstudie für einen legalen Trail in/um Bonn und besteht da überhaupt Aussicht auf Erfolg bei den aktuellen Entscheidungsträgern ? 
Falls es Unterstützung in irgendeiner Form bedarf, bin ich gerne bereit mich einzubringen. Wohne auch quasi am Fuß des Venusbergs, würde also ganz gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (4. März 2021)

Ich bin die Tage zum ersten Mal die "Siegburger Trails" also südlich der Wahnbachtalsperre bis Ho-Chi-Minh im "Lohmarer Wald" gefahren. Das Gebiet ist ganz schön kaputt, viele Rodungen, toter Wald, dann die Brücken-Ruine an der Wahnbachtalsperre... ist das nur jetzt zur Jahreszeit so und wird im Sommer wieder schön oder ist das der normale Wahnsinn hier in der Ecke? 
Ehrlich gesagt haben die Trails mich jetzt wenig gereizt, bis auf die Wurzel-Abfahrt südlich der Talsperre, die aber auch stark belastet aussieht. Gibts hier noch mehr, oder sind das schon die Highlights?

Viele Grüße, terpk
...auf der Suche nach einer schönen Trailtour


----------



## sun909 (4. März 2021)

Da gibt es schon noch einiges 

Meist kurz aufgrund der Topo, aber immer nett.

Am besten einfach mal bei einer Truppe anschließen, bald darf man ja wieder mit mehreren Leuten fahren. Die Lidl Truppe trifft sich ja dort Sonntags immer noch.
Grüße


----------



## on any sunday (4. März 2021)

Grossflächige Baumfällarbeiten werden halt aus mehreren Gründen im "kalten" Halbjahr durchgeführt, sollte man schon wissen. Im Moment wird im ganzen Bergischen gerodet, z.B. auch rund um Altenberg, da sind ganze Berghänge weg. Ob die Wege bis zum Sommer wieder fahrbar werden............


----------



## Splash (5. März 2021)

Paywall, aber Überschritt und Bild vom Generalverbrenner reichen:









						Naturschutzgebiet in Beuel: Regionalforstamt geht gegen illegale Wege im Ennert vor
					

Die Stadt Bonn, das Regionalforstamt und die Biologische Station wollen Naturschutz und Freizeitverhalten im Ennert in Einklang bringen. Deshalb sperren sie illegale Wege, stellen Info-Schilder auf und sprechen Verwarnungen aus.




					ga.de


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Paywall, aber Überschritt und Bild vom Generalverbrenner reichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach mal den Artikel öffnen. Ich kann einige GA+ Artikel lesen, obwohl ich kein Abo habe. Kann sein, dass eine bestimmte Anzahl an Artikeln frei ist.


----------



## baconcookie (5. März 2021)

Kann jemand mit Zugang das mal zusammenfassen


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon noch einiges
> 
> Meist kurz aufgrund der Topo, aber immer nett.
> 
> ...


Die kennt er schon plus gpx danach .


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Kann jemand mit Zugang das mal zusammenfassen


Das nicht, aber bist Du gut im Buchstabensalat?
Wenn man den Text im GA-Artikel mit der Maus markiert, sieht man, dass die "Verschlüsselung" einfach nur eine Wortweise Buchstabenverwürflung ist.
Das kann man fast flüssig lesen...

Der erste Satz:
Die Folgen der Corona-Pandemie haben die Situation in der Natur nochmals verschärft. „Seit Ausbruch des Cov-19-Virus haben wir eine Verdopplung der Waldbesucher registriert“ 
gta s neaphtS hteScüt, esit wneegni ehWnco uerne tiLree esd aofmeRlitsotgsnra iS. nErVihgerRt-efo-
sagt Stephan Schütte, seit wenigen Wochen ....

Hält das Hirn fit!


----------



## five40 (28. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Kann jemand mit Zugang das mal zusammenfassen


wenn ich mich recht erinnere: zu viele Menschen im Wald. Falsches verhalten: z.B. Slackline über den See. Ehemaliger Ennert-Sportplatz wird neu mit heimischen Nachzüchtungen bepflanzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportyBen (1. April 2021)

Bin frisch zugezogen aus Koblenz, was ein harter Rückschritt in Sachen Trails ist. Wo finde ich mehr über die Lidl Truppe oder einen schönen GPX Track für das Ahrtal?
In der Nähe des Helios Klinikum scheint es etwas Trailbau Aktivitäten zu geben aber Großteils wirkt das eher verlassen. Weiß da jemand mehr zu?


----------



## delphi1507 (2. April 2021)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Bin frisch zugezogen aus Koblenz, was ein harter Rückschritt in Sachen Trails ist. Wo finde ich mehr über die Lidl Truppe oder einen schönen GPX Track für das Ahrtal?
> In der Nähe des Helios Klinikum scheint es etwas Trailbau Aktivitäten zu geben aber Großteils wirkt das eher verlassen. Weiß da jemand mehr zu?


Die Lidl Truppe hat hier einen eigenes Thema, aktuell ist Gruppenfahrten aber ein heißes Eisen... Statt gpx track einfach fahren... Karten lesen und Spass haben... Alles vorgefertigt serviert zu bekommen ist etwas langweilig oder? 

Kliniken? Wie überall in Bonn ist das auch ein sehr heißes Eisen und sollte hier nicht öffentlich ausgebreitet werden..


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2021)

@SportyBen schreib am besten dem User cruisingfix eine private Nachricht („Unterhaltung beginnen“), der ist der „Häuptling“ vom Hennefer Lidl-Treff und gibt dir am ehesten aktuelle Antworten und Hinweise.


----------



## SportyBen (2. April 2021)

Danke, habe jetzt erst verstanden, dass es kein Lidl in Bonn ist. Das nehme ich gerne auf.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2021)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Danke, habe jetzt erst verstanden, dass es kein Lidl in Bonn ist. Das nehme ich gerne auf.


Lidl Abfahrt A560 Hennef-Ost.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2021)

Das bedeutet dann wohl wieder Kontrollen...

Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger: Siegburg: Neunjähriger stürzt mit Mountainbike.








						Siegburg: Neunjähriger stürzt mit Mountainbike
					

Siegburg – Rettungskräfte mussten sich am Samstagmittag, 3. April, durch unwegsames Gelände durchschlagen, um zu einem verletzten Jungen zu gelangen. Der neunjährige Mountainbiker war in der Nähe der Wahnbachtalsperre gestürzt. Ein Rettungshubschra...




					www.ksta.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (4. April 2021)

„Rettungskräfte müssen 400 Meter zu Fuß zurücklegen“
Hoffentlich haben sie sich dabei nicht überanstrengt. 

„Unwegsames Gelände“ find ich auch stark übertrieben. Der „Steinbruch“ liegt neben einer Waldautobahn...

Dem Kleinen wünsche ich schnelle und gute Genesung!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2021)

Die müssen schnell (dort) sein. Deshalb hält der Rettungswagen unten am Eisentor. Von da aus sind es schon 400 Meter in den Steinbruch.
Alles Gute, Junge!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2021)

Was/worauf wird in der Kaldauener Grube eigentlich genau kontrolliert?
Meist sind dort 8-14jährige Kids ohne Eltern oder andere Erziehungs“berechtigte“🙄, die dort üben.
Und wenn man von oben über den Forstweg reinfährt ist mir gerade keine Beschilderung im Sinn, das  verbietet.🤔


----------



## BockAufBiken (23. April 2021)

Absofort könnt ihr euch über den aktuellen Stand zum Vorhaben der Stadt einer legalen Strecke am VB auf unserer FB-Seite informieren.






						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## baconcookie (19. Mai 2021)




----------



## BockAufBiken (21. Mai 2021)

Aufgrund der schlechten Wetterprognose, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen die Zählung abzusagen. Wir werden diese aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nachholen.


----------



## Trey (22. Mai 2021)

Moin Leute, hab mal ne Frage. ich komme aus Lohmar und suche in der Ecke die ganze Zeit schon irgendwelche Tables oder Sprünge für Anfänger. Also ich fahr schon ne Weile jetzt, aber beim springen, vorallem auf Naturtrails, bin ich extrem verkrampft und fühle mich unsicher. Kennt da irgendwo jemand nen Spot den er teilen würde? Beteilige mich selbstverständlich auch an der Instandhaltung und Pflege


----------



## baconcookie (24. Mai 2021)

Hab mal geschaut, du hast es auch nur ne Stunde zum Emser Bikepark zu fahren. Da war ich jetzt diese Saison schon 3x, Da sind wirklich einige Elemente wo man gut springen und droppen üben kann.
Besuch lohnt sich, Strecke ist 4km lang der Aufstieg ist jedoch ohne ebike knackig, 4km mit 380hm


----------



## SCM (27. Mai 2021)

Die Sprünge im Fichtenwäldchen (oder dem, was davon übrig ist) am Venusberg werden übrigens aktuell zurückgebaut. Man ist mit Spaten, Spitzhacken und Kreissägen unterwegs.

Die Dinger standen da teilweise länger als ein Großteil der aktuellen Nutzer auf diesem Planeten ist. Wenn das in den letzten zwei Jahren nicht so offensichtlich eskaliert wäre, hätten die da auch noch zehn Jahre länger gestanden...


----------



## night2345 (22. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir versuchen nun schon seit längerem eine Lösung für offizielle Strecken am Venusberg in Bonn zu finden. 
Mit dieser Umfrage möchten wir eure Vorstellungen, Wünsche, Vorlieben etc. in Erfahrung bringen, um diese dann auch bestmöglich berücksichtigen zu können.
Weitere Infos und die Umfrage gibt es hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-zu-offiziellen-mtb-strecken-am-bonner-venusberg.946360/

Viele Grüße
Sebastian für die IG Bonn MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (5. August 2021)

Wir möchten noch mal Werbung für unsere Umfrage machen. Mit der Teilnahme könnt ihr eure Wünsche, Vortstellungen etc. mit einbringen. Viel wichtiger ist aber, dass wir mit der Teilnehmeranzahl der Stadt Bonn gegenüber darstellen können, wie hoch der Bedarf an Trails in Bonn ist.
Also nehmt euch 5 min. Zeit oder falls ihr das schon getan habt, sagt euren Freunden, Kollegen etc. Bescheid und verteilt den Link kräftig weiter.

Link zur Umfrage:
http://umfrage.bonn-mtb.de

VG Michael für die IG Bonn-MTB


----------



## delphi1507 (5. August 2021)

Wer steht denn hinter dieser IG?


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. August 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wer steht denn hinter dieser IG?


Bonner Locals und Vertreter der Dimb (u.a. Trekki) Weitere Infos zum Projektstand gibt es demnächst auf unserer Facebookseite.


----------



## tkbanker (19. August 2021)

So, ich glaube, jetzt geht es der nächsten Attraktion in der Regionan den Kragen: Der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad in Lohmar liegt in einem zukünftigen Naturschutzgebiet.









						Öffentliche Bekanntmachung - bereitgestellt am 6. August 2021
					

Erneute frühzeitige Bürgerbeteiligung im Verfahren zur Neuaufstellung des Landschaftsplanes Nr. 7 „Siegburg-Troisdorf-Sankt Augustin“ für das Plangebiet im Bereich der Stadt Lohmar




					www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de
				




Seit Jahren ist es mit Hinweis auf den Naturschutz nicht gelungen, diese Strecke zu einem "offiziellen Trail" zu machen.









						Gefahr auf Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad
					

Lohmar - In Bikerkreisen hat der \"Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad\", der westlich der Franzhäuschenstraße beginnt und in der Schmiedgasse im Zentrum endet, einen geradezu legendären Ruf. Und zwar weit über die Region hinaus. Da gilt diese Piste durch die Idylle de...




					www.ksta.de
				




Ich habs eben auch in den 7GB Faden geschrieben, ist hier aber besser aufgehoben. Der Doppelpost darf gerne gelöscht werden.


----------



## on any sunday (19. August 2021)

Ich bin auch für Naturschutz, aber wenn ich das "dumme" oder sogar falsche Gelaber, befestigte Wege und so, der Verantwortlichen wieder höre, das durch das befahren Tiere beeinträchtigt oder die Wurzeln der Bäume beschädigt würden. Das Teil gibt es doch schon "ewig", demnach müsste es längs des Herren Ho-Chi-Minh keine Tiere mehr geben und eine kahle Wüste entstanden sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für Naturschutz, aber wenn ich das "dumme" oder sogar falsche Gelaber, befestigte Wege und so, der Verantwortlichen wieder höre, das durch das befahren Tiere beeinträchtigt oder die Wurzeln der Bäume beschädigt würden. Das Teil gibt es doch schon "ewig", demnach müsste es längs des Herren Ho-Chi-Minh keine Tiere mehr geben und eine kahle Wüste entstanden sein.


Ja das ist reines aussperren... Nix anderes... Mit Naturschutz hat das nichts zu tun...


----------



## Pannemann (21. August 2021)

Ständig seh ich die Radfahrer mit ihren rießigen Kettensägen wie sie den ganzen Wald einfach wegroden..


----------



## SCM (5. September 2021)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wer das war, aber das ist auch ohne die aktuelle Situation am V-Berg einfach echt nur grottig und dem Dialog mit der Stadt sicher nicht zuträglich. Ich habe da in den vergangenen 25 Jahren das ein oder andere selbst geschaufelt und kommen und gehen sehen, aber das hier? WTF.

Total egal, ob die Fichten da schon im Sack sind, oder nicht.

Wenn ich jemanden sehe, der sich da so ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchs Gelände hackt, könnt ihr sicher sein, dass ich die Polizei rufe. Versprochen. Und das wird *richtig* teuer.


----------



## Trey (8. September 2021)

Tach gesagt! Ich bin irgendwie immer noch etwas verloren und dachte ich frage jetzt mal hier. Ich suche nen Bikebuddy!? Wo bist du?  

Hab irgendwie bisher noch keinen kennengelernt mit dem/die man regelmäßig biken und auch mal Trips zum BP oder interessanten Trails umsetzen kann. Falls es einem hier ähnlich geht, meld dich! 

Ich bin frische 34, selbstständig und neben dem MTB noch im Fitnessstudio unterwegs. Skill ist mir egal, ich selbst sehe mich so irgendwo zwischen Anfänger und Fortgeschritten. Und wie bei allem sollte der Spaß natürlich im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (8. September 2021)

Trey schrieb:


> Tach gesagt! Ich bin irgendwie immer noch etwas verloren und dachte ich frage jetzt mal hier. Ich suche nen Bikebuddy!? Wo bist du?
> 
> Hab irgendwie bisher noch keinen kennengelernt mit dem/die man regelmäßig biken und auch mal Trips zum BP oder interessanten Trails umsetzen kann. Falls es einem hier ähnlich geht, meld dich!
> 
> Ich bin frische 34, selbstständig und neben dem MTB noch im Fitnessstudio unterwegs. Skill ist mir egal, ich selbst sehe mich so irgendwo zwischen Anfänger und Fortgeschritten. Und wie bei allem sollte der Spaß natürlich im Vordergrund stehen.


Du kannst mir gerne mal deine Handynummer per Pn schicken, dann kann ich dich in einer Bonner WA-Gruppe hinzufügen.


----------



## b3e (23. September 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für Naturschutz, aber wenn ich das "dumme" oder sogar falsche Gelaber, befestigte Wege und so, der Verantwortlichen wieder höre, das durch das befahren Tiere beeinträchtigt oder die Wurzeln der Bäume beschädigt würden. Das Teil gibt es doch schon "ewig", demnach müsste es längs des Herren Ho-Chi-Minh keine Tiere mehr geben und eine kahle Wüste entstanden sein.


Das ist doch seit ca. 1,5 jahren nur noch wüste da... 
ich denke aber, da haben die waldbesitzer lieber schnell die nadelbäume geschlagen, bevor man die dank borkenkäfer nicht mehr verkaufen konnte, als dass MTB fahrer was damit zu tun hätten...


----------



## bk01 (6. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich fahre seit 3 Jahre Mountainbike und suche neue bike begeisterte. Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Siebengebirge. Ich bin 41 Jahre alt und auf einem Trailbike unterwegs. Der Spaß am fahren steht im Vordergrund.
LG Björn


----------



## baconcookie (13. April 2022)

Wie ist die aktuelle Situation am vberg? Antwort gerne per pn


----------



## BockAufBiken (13. April 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Wie ist die aktuelle Situation am vberg? Antwort gerne per pn


Gut, wie immer😉


----------



## BockAufBiken (4. Juli 2022)

Heute wird es im der Bonner WDR Lokalzeit um 19:30 einen Beitrag zur aktuellen Situation am Venusberg und dem Vorhaben für offizielle Trails geben. Wir von der IG durften netterweise mitwirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (5. Juli 2022)

Guter Beitrag. 
Mir graut es aber vor einem Bürgerentscheid oder was auch immer die damit meinten. 
Da entscheiden sich womöglich Leute die keine Ahnung und Berührungspunkte haben dagegen


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. Juli 2022)

Einen Bürgerentscheid soll es nicht geben, sondern eine Bürgerbeteiligung, bei der wir von der IG dann mit eingebunden werden.


----------



## Aggerbruecke (13. Juli 2022)

bk01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich fahre seit 3 Jahre Mountainbike und suche neue bike begeisterte. Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Siebengebirge. Ich bin 41 Jahre alt und auf einem Trailbike unterwegs. Der Spaß am fahren steht im Vordergrund.
> LG Björn


Habe jetzt ein Trailhardtail und will es artgerecht behandeln. Bin 40 Jahre und hochmotiviert! Ab nächster Woche bin ich einsatzbereit.


----------



## Nils_BN (21. August 2022)

Ho chi minh gleicht mittlerweile leider eher einem Sandkasten. Echt unglaublich was die Entwaldung und Erosion mit dem schönen Trail gemacht hat.


----------



## zett78 (22. August 2022)

Nils_BN schrieb:


> Ho chi minh gleicht mittlerweile leider eher einem Sandkasten. Echt unglaublich was die Entwaldung und Erosion mit dem schönen Trail gemacht hat.


Ich war letzte Woche auch schockiert!! Die großen Kehren bestehen mittlerweile ja nur noch aus Sand, sind gar nicht mehr fahrbar. Letztes Jahr ging das noch um Welten besser.
Bald ist das ganze Teil tot.


----------



## tkbanker (22. August 2022)

Nils_BN schrieb:


> Ho chi minh gleicht mittlerweile leider eher einem Sandkasten. Echt unglaublich was die Entwaldung und Erosion mit dem schönen Trail gemacht hat.


An den Unmengen von Bikern kann es nicht liegen? 🤨


----------



## zett78 (22. August 2022)

tkbanker schrieb:


> An den Unmengen von Bikern kann es nicht liegen? 🤨


Der Großteil liegt am Verschwinden von Bäumen!
Bis vor wenigen Jahren lag der Pfad eigentlich komplett unter Bäumen, mittlerweile gibt es Flächen, da steht kein Baum mehr und der Boden ist permanent dem Wetter ausgesetzt.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Einen Bürgerentscheid soll es nicht geben, sondern eine Bürgerbeteiligung, bei der wir von der IG dann mit eingebunden werden.


Hab die gerade eben bei insta eine Nachricht geschickt wegen dem Thema bitte Mal reinschauen sind Kontaktdaten von jemandem der uns/euch unterstützen möchte


----------



## Nils_BN (22. August 2022)

tkbanker schrieb:


> An den Unmengen von Bikern kann es nicht liegen? 🤨


Da der Trail schon vorhanden war als ich noch als Maggiwürfel im Schaufenster stand - und gleichermaßen die Belastung durch Mountainbiker und Wanderer schon immer hoch war würde ich das ganze doch definitv mal damit in Korrelation stellen was sich dort in den letzten Jahren geändert hat, und komischerweise ist in den Bereichen wo viel gerodet wurde am meisten Sandbildung, Natürlich haben die Biker auch einen Einfluss keine Frage - aber die alten Bedingungen haben das ganze verkraftet durch den Schutz der Baumkronen vor Hitze und Trockenheit und die Bodenstablität durch Wurzelwerk.


----------



## tkbanker (22. August 2022)

Nils_BN schrieb:


> Da der Trail schon vorhanden war als ich noch als Maggiwürfel im Schaufenster stand - und gleichermaßen die Belastung durch Mountainbiker und Wanderer schon immer hoch war würde ich das ganze doch definitv mal damit in Korrelation stellen was sich dort in den letzten Jahren geändert hat, und komischerweise ist in den Bereichen wo viel gerodet wurde am meisten Sandbildung, Natürlich haben die Biker auch einen Einfluss keine Frage - aber die alten Bedingungen haben das ganze verkraftet durch den Schutz der Baumkronen vor Hitze und Trockenheit und die Bodenstablität durch Wurzelwerk.


Freunde, glaubt ihr wirklich, was ihr da schreibt. 
Der HCM ist mittlerweile eine Attraktion für Groß und Klein aus Nah und Fern. Wenn früher 10-20 Biker am Wochenende den Pfad genutzt haben, ist das an schönen Tagen die Anzahl die stündlich da runter und hoch heitzt. 
Die Rodungen rund herum haben auch nicht vor dem HCM Halt gemacht. Eine kleine Anzahl von Personen kümmert sich immer wieder darum den Trail frei zu halten. Noch ist der Trail geduldet. Mal sehen, wie lange das noch so bleibt, wenn das Areal Naturschutzgebiet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

